# knitting tea party friday 1 june '18



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 1 June '18

I've not been feeling well since Wednesday. I think it is a sinus infection. But it sure has slowed me down - have been spending lots of time in bed. My voice is coming from deep in my chest. Wish it stayed this low. lol I have a cough that come from deep down and sounds phlegmy - although it seems to have stopped. On the bright side - Arnica Get is going to be a life saver.

Fresh Tomato Basil Pasta with Ricotta

It only takes a few fresh ingredients make this Fresh Tomato Basil Pasta with Ricotta, the perfect light lunch or dinner for summer!

Ingredients
12 oz pasta (any shape) ($1.00)
2 Tbsp olive oil ($0.26)
2 cloves garlic ($0.16)
2 pints grape tomatoes ($3.98)
1 Tbsp butter ($0.13)
1/2 cup fresh basil, loosely packed ($2.49)
1/2 cup whole milk ricotta ($0.57)
salt & pepper to taste ($0.10)

Directions
1. Bring a large pot of water to a boil for the pasta. Once boiling, add the pasta and continue to boil until the pasta is tender. Reserve about one cup of teh starchy pasta water, then drain the pasta in a colander. 
2. While the pasta is cooking, prepare the rest of the recipe. Slice the grape tomatoes in half and slice or roughly chop the basil. Mince the garlic. 
3. Add the olive oil to a large skillet and place it over medium heat. Once hot, add the garlic and sauté for just one minute to take the raw edge off the garlic. 
4. Add the grape tomatoes and a pinch of salt to the skillet. Stir to combine, then place a lid on the skillet and let the tomato simmer for about 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Let the tomatoes simmer just until they begin to break down and they have released their juices. The tomatoes should just be beginning to lose their shape and their skins should appear a bit wrinkled. 
5. Turn the heat off and add the butter, most of the basil (save some to garnish with), and some freshly cracked pepper. Stir until the butter is melted, then taste and adjust the salt and pepper as needed. You want it to be slightly on the salty side, as the saltiness will dilute a bit once it's combined with the pasta. 
6. Add the cooked and drained pasta and stir to coat the pasta in the tomato sauce. Add a splash or two of the reserved pasta water if the mixture appears dry. 
7. Top the pasta with dollops of ricotta, a little more pepper, and any reserved basil, then serve!

http://www.budgetbytes.com/fresh-tomato-basil-pasta-with-ricotta/

I wonder if these work?

Anti-Depressant Meatballs

Author: drjockers.com
yield 8-12 meatballs

Ingredients:
1 lb. grass-fed ground beef
1 organic egg
2 tbsp. coconut flour
1 tbsp. basil
1 tbsp. oregano
1 tsp. pink salt

Instructions:
1. Mix all ingredients together
2. Form into meatballs
3. Cook in coconut oil until done
4. Add sauce and cover to keep warm

Italian Meatball Sauce Ingredients:
1 can organic tomato paste
1 tbsp. basil
1 tbsp. oregano
1 tsp. pink salt
1/2 cup water 
1 glove of garlic, minced (optional)

Meatball Sauce Instructions:
1. Mix all ingredients together in a bowl 
2. Pour over meatballs
3. Top with grass-fed cheese

http://drjockers.com/anti-depressant-meatballs/

Flaxseed Crackers

Ingredients
1 cup raw flax seeds
1 cup cold water
Soak overnight

Mix in
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon onion powder

My additions
(Can omit and use blended onion and garlic)
1 tsp paprika 
1 blended red pepper
1/2-1 cup nutritional yeast
1 cup chia

Spread on parchment or silpat lined baking sheet (this makes enough for 2 full professional sheet pans
Cut in cracker size grids.

Bake at 200 F. for 3 hours, or until crispy.

http://foodwishes.blogspot.com/2017/11/flaxseed-crackers-meet-flackers.html?m=1

skillet lemon pepper chicken and garden veggies with feta and basil

total time 30 minutes

INGREDIENTS
1 pound boneless skinless chicken breasts
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
4 cloves garlic, minced or grated
2 teaspoons smoked paprika
1 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon cayenne
1/4 cup fresh parsley, chopped
1/4 cup fresh basil, chopped
zest and juice of 1 lemon
kosher salt and pepper
3 slices bacon, chopped
2 red bell peppers, sliced
1 zucchini or yellow summer squash, chopped
1 cup cherry tomatoes
3/4 cup white wine
8 ounces feta cheese, cubed

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Toss the chicken with 2 tablespoons olive oil, garlic, paprika, onion powder, cayenne, parsley, basil, and lemon zest. Season generously with salt and pepper. 
2. Heat a large oven safe skillet over medium high heat and cook the bacon until crisp. Remove the bacon from the pan and drain onto paper towels. 
3. Add the remaining olive oil and chicken to the pan and sear on both sides until golden, about 5 minutes per side. 
4. Add the peppers and zucchini and cook another 5 minutes. 
5. Next add the tomatoes, shake the pan and cook for 1 minute. 
6. Reduce the heat to medium low and pour in the wine. 
7. Simmer the chicken for 10-15 minutes until cooked through. Now add the bacon back to the skillet. 
8. Serve the chicken topped with feta. Drizzle any remaining pan sauce overtop, and top with basil. EAT!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/skillet-lemon-pepper-chicken/?utm_source=Half+Baked+Harvest&utm_campaign=6321dc6f35-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_NEW+DESIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_1d725c901c-6321dc6f35-39448691

5 Ingredient Balsamic Chicken Recipe

Ingredients
4 Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breasts
1/2 Cup Dijon Mustard
1/4 Cup Maple Syrup
3 Tablespoons Balsamic Vinegar
Salt And Pepper
Fresh Rosemary

Instructions
1. Preheat The Oven To 425 Degrees Farenheit.
2. Place Your Chicken Breasts Into A 9×13-Inch Greased Baking Dish. Sprinkle Them With Some Salt And Pepper To Your Liking. Set Them Aside For 30 Minutes To Soak In The Flavor.
3. Pour Maple Syrup Over Chicken, Then Balsamic Vinegar. 
4. Spread The Dijon Mustard Over Them To Coat Evenly. 
5. Add Fresh Rosemary Sprigs On Top.
6. Bake Chicken Uncovered In Preheated Oven For 30-45 Minutes. The Chicken Will Reach An Internal Temperature Of 165 Degrees Fahrenheit When Done.
7. If You'd Like A Crispier Crust, Leave Your Chicken In A Bit Longer Or Put It Under The Broiler For One To Two Minutes.

http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/5-ingredient-balsamic-chicken-recipe?omhide=true

Potato Tomato Bake

Ingredients
2 medium onions
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 tablespoon butter
4 medium potatoes
2-3 fresh tomatoes
1 cup grated Gruyre or Swiss Cheese
salt, pepper, basil

Directions
1. Cut onion in half and slice lengthwise from stem.
2. Heat butter and olive oil in a frying pan and saute onions over medium heat until soft and caramelized.
3. Spread the caramelized onions in a layer in the bottom of a buttered glass flan dish, or 9" cake pan.
4. Thinly slice potatoes and tomatoes.
5. On top of onions, lay potatoes and tomatoes closely together in an overlapping circular pattern, alternating 2 or 3 thin slices of potato with 1 slice of tomato, seasoning lightly with salt, pepper and basil as you go around. Continue overlapping until bottom of dish is covered.
6. Sprinkle with cheese and bake in 350 F degree oven for 50 minutes or until potatoes are tender and top is browned.
7. Cut into wedges to serve and enjoy!

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2018/05/potato-tomato-bake-flashback-friday.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Hot Milk Cake

Yield: 1 9x13 cake

Ingredients:
2 cups sugar
4 eggs
2 cups plus 2 tablespoons all purpose flour
1 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup milk
1 stick unsalted butter
1 teaspoon vanilla

Directions:
1. Preheat your oven to 350 degrees. 
2. Beat sugar and eggs for 5 minutes. 
3. Add flour, baking powder, and salt, Mix well. 
4. Heat milk and butter to boiling point. 
5. Add to mixture & mix well. 
6. Stir in vanilla last. 
7. Pour into a 9×13 cake pan that's been spraying with nonstick spray. 
8. Bake at 350 for 35 minutes. on the 3rd rack
Note: I chose to top it with my favorite fudge frosting (http://www.mrshappyhomemaker.com/the-best-chocolate-sheet-cake/)the first time around and the second time, I went for a caramel frosting (http://www.mrshappyhomemaker.com/butter-pecan-caramel-cake/).

http://www.mrshappyhomemaker.com/?s=hot+milk+cake

Did everyone grow up with this a staple on the table at mealtime?

Tuna Melt over Biscuits

Ingredients

1 can cream of celery soup
1/2 cup milk
1 / 184 g (7oz) tin tuna (drained and flaked)
1 cup cooked peas
1 tablespoon chopped pimento

Directions
1. Bake up your favorite Biscuit recipe. (http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2009/01/savory-cheddar-scones.html)
2. Blend ingredients from the recipe above into a saucepan and heat slowly. 
3. You can also substitute 1 cup chicken for this recipe.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2018/05/tuna-melt-over-biscuits.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Kelli's Green Spaghetti With Aji Sauce

Author: Carlos C Olaechea
Serves: 4

Ingredients
3 tablespoons olive oil
1 large red onion, roughly chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
10-12 ounces frozen spinach, thawed
1 chicken or vegetable bouillon cube, optional
Salt and pepper, to taste
1 cup evaporated or whole milk
4 ounces cream cheese (half a package)
1 pound spaghetti, or pasta of your choice

Directions
1. Heat a pan or skillet over medium heat and add the olive oil. When the oil is hot, add the onions. Cook the onions until they soften and begin to turn golden brown. 
2. Add the garlic and stir well. Cook for about 5 more minutes until the garlic is fragrant and the onions turn a uniform golden brown.
3. Add the spinach to the pan or skillet and stir to combine with the garlic and the onions. 
4. Crumble the bouillon cube, if using, over the spinach and stir to combine. Sauté until the spinach comes to a simmer. Test for doneness and season to taste with salt and pepper.
5. When the spinach is cooked, pour all the contents of the pan into a blender. 
6. Add the milk and cream cheese and blend until smooth. Taste for seasoning. The sauce should taste just a little too salty. Set the sauce aside until ready to use.
7. Boil the spaghetti or pasta to your taste. 
8. Drain the pasta, place back into the pot and toss with the sauce. This is supposed to be a very saucy pasta dish, but you can use as much sauce as you'd like with your pasta. 
9. Serve with parmesan cheese and aji sauce (recipe follows). Any leftovers freeze beautifully.

Aji Sauce
1/3 large red onion, roughly chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
4 orange scotch bonnet chiles, seeded and deveined
¼ cup evaporated milk or whole milk
2 tablespoons peanut butter
4 ounces cream cheese (half a package)
Salt, to taste

Directions
1. Roughly chop the scotch bonnet chiles and place in a blender.
2. Heat olive oil over medium heat in a frying pan or skillet. When the oil is hot, add the onion. 
3. Cook the onions until they soften and begin to turn golden brown. 
4. Add the garlic and stir well. Cook for about 5 more minutes until the garlic is fragrant and the onions turn a uniform golden brown. Turn off the heat.
5. Transfer the onions and garlic to the blender. 
6. Add peanut butter, cream cheese, and milk. Blend until smooth. Taste for salt and blend again.
7. Transfer to a serving dish or storage container. Serve with the green spaghetti. Leftovers can be kept refrigerated for up to three days.

http://food52.com/recipes/76708-kelli-s-green-spaghetti-with-aji-sauce

Rhubarb Bread

Recipe by: Karla Sonnenberg
1 h 20 m
10 [email protected]/serv

Ingredients

Bread:
1 1/2 cups brown sugar
2/3 cup vegetable oil
1 egg
1 cup buttermilk
2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 cups diced rhubarb

Topping:
1/2 cup white sugar
tablespoon butter
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Directions
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease a 5x9-inch loaf pan.
2. Mix brown sugar, vegetable oil, egg, buttermilk, flour, baking soda, salt, and rhubarb, in exact order and stirring after each addition, together in a bowl until batter is just combined; pour into the prepared pan.
3. Combine white sugar, butter, and cinnamon together in a bowl until crumbly; lightly press onto batter.
4. Bake in the preheated oven until a toothpick inserted in the center of the bread comes out clean, about 1 hour.

Nutrition Facts: Per Serving: 395 calories; 16.7 g fat; 57.4 g carbohydrates; 4.9 g protein; 23 mg cholesterol; 291 mg sodium.

http://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/237548/rhubarb-bread/?prop26=dailydish&prop25=251443&prop27=2018-05-26&did=251443-20180526

Sheet Pan Chicken Fajitas

Ingredients
4 chicken breasts (about 1 pound), thinly sliced
1 red pepper, sliced
1 green pepper, sliced
1 yellow pepper, sliced
1 medium onion, halved and then cut in slices
1-2 Tablespoons olive or vegetable oil
fajita seasoning (recipe below) or 2 tablespoons of packaged taco seasoning mix
6 - 8" tortillas 
Avocado, salsa, sour cream, cheese for toppings.

Fajita Seasoning:
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 teaspoon cumin
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
dash of red pepper flakes
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper

Directions
1. Preheat oven to 425°F.
2. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper for easy clean-up.
3. Combine seasoning ingredients in a small bowl.
4. Distribute the veggies and chicken pieces evenly over the bottom of the pan. Drizzle with oil and sprinkle with seasonings. Toss to coat.
5. Bake for 15 minutes. 
6. Stir and return to oven for another 10 minutes or until chicken is fully cooked and veggies are tender.
7. Serve hot from the oven on warm tortillas with optional toppings, as desired.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2018/05/sheet-pan-chicken-fajitas.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry you are not well, Sam- hopefully you will feel better soon!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*KTP SUMMARY 25th MAY, 2018 by Darowil*

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-545852-1.html#12457316

*Rookie* told us at the end of last week that she is needing to go back and see her oncologist in another month and may be joining Desert Joy in treatment. So far only the markers have come back positive, other tests all clear. Jeanette has had a tooth extraction done early this week.

*Sassafras* has a tumour of 7.5x5.7c4.1 cms, nothing showing up in her lymph nodes. A 3D mammogram end of April didn't pick up anything. Mastectomy will be Thursday or Friday.

*Poledra's* DSM was scammed in such an efficient method that even the police had problems picking up on it. The bank is refunding all fees involved in cashing the cheque etc but can't refund the money itself.

*Bonnie's* DH's cousin's son who shot himself (though this may not be accurate) is still sedated. Being moved to another hospital soon though Bonnie is not sure the reason behind this. It is still unknown how badly affected he will be though it is likely that he will be completely blind at a minimum. Bonnie is off to see her cousin who was diagnosed with cancer recently and may not have much time left.

*Poledra* was able to tell us that Carly passed at school so will now be a Sophomore and that she has her first job as well - one excited young woman.

*Marikayknits's* MIL passed away Sunday from heart failure - she was 94 and had had dementia for a few years.

*Nico's* good friend Carol passed away from Leukaemia this week. Her friend with the brain tumour is tolerating treatment well - half way through the treatment and will see the specialist to see how effective the treatment has been. The mother/MIL of good friends who lost their daughter a few weeks ago passed away in her sleep last weekend as well. At least Denise and her DH had a lovely trip to Central Australia and to the West.

Following a routine health checkup *Gwen's* DH looks like he might have circulation issues in both legs - severe in his left leg. Doppler booked for Friday morning. (Now thankfully has been told he is okay.) Gwen's thumb now has a full range of movement following surgery. Will begin strengthening therapy in a month. And DD who has been in Belize has returned safely.

*Sugarsugar's* DGD Penelope has spent a night in ER again with bronchial asthma. Currently home to see how she goes - seems to be improving. That time of the year down here as *Darowil's* DH and DD (Maryanne) have both seen the doctor with chest issues this week. Maryanne has recovered, and David is to see a specialist as this is an ongoing issue that doesn't respond to the recommended treatment protocols. And DD Vicky has been unwell (but not chest!) so Margaret has had a lot of extra contact with the DGC this week.

*Pearls girls'* DH was unable to get himself out of the bath and she had to call for help. Her DSs have agreed that the house needs modifications to enable her to continue to care for her DH and plans are being made.

PHOTOS
2 - *Rookie* - Farm homestead
3 - *Kate* - Tulips
4 - *Swedenme* - Baby dress and jacket
8 - *Fan* - Old NZ and UK coins
10 - *Darowil* - DH in new jumper/Capybara/Panda topped coffee
11 - *Kate* - Baby Caitlin 
17 - *Kate* - Birthday girl in her paddling pool/With Luke
21 - *Swedenme* - Garden flowers
22 - *Flyty1n* - Roses
24 - *Poledra* - Iris in bloom
26 - *Bonnie* - Camilla's "meat platter" hat!
36 - *Gwen* - Matthew's latest drawing / Doodles
37 - *Bonnie* - Garden flowers
43 - *Kate* - Garden
48 - *Tami* - Screenshots for Budasha
59 - *Swedenme* - Iris
67 - *Tami* - DGD Arriana
71 - *Cashmeregma* - Canary Islands
75 - *Cashmeregma* - Gran Canaria pics
80 - *Bonnie* - Hat

RECIPES
9 - *Bonnie* - Sneakers and Cabbage rolls
24 - *Rookie* - Cowboy caviar (link)
55 - *Fan* - Microwave lemon curd 
66 - *Tami* - Home made trail mix

CRAFTS
36 - *Sam* - Yarn dying techniques (link)

OTHERS
12 - *Darowil* - Capybara (link)
22 - *Bonnie* - Alliums (link)
36 - *MindyT* - CBD (link)
37 - *Poledra* - CBD
50 - *Bonnie* - Weather forecast (link)
54 - *Lurker* - Joke
59 - *Bonnie* - School bus stuck in hail storm (link)
64 - *Rookie* - US SS benefits (link)
66 - *Rookie* - Dr Susan Love's breast book (link)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the start Sam and I hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam: Take care and see a doctor if you're still coughing tomorrow. Hope you’re feeling better soon.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Great recipes as usual Sam, the flaxseed crackers would be very good, and the rhubarb bread. Do hope you feel better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm sorry that you're not feeling well, Sam. A sinus infection can be miserable. 

Marking my spot and will go back to the beginning to read.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Some really good recipes, Sam. I'll try the balsamic chicken recipe the next time I get some chicken breasts. I really must empty my freezer rather than buying more. 

Summary ladies, thank you as well for keeping us up to date.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam ladies , sorry you are not feeling well Sam hope you start to feel better soon , 
Had the day to myself today , had to laugh as husband said to me " why don't you sit outside and take it easy as it's going to be a lovely day "
Wonder who he thought was going to tidy the house from top to bottom , cut all the grass , 3 lots of laundry , wash the floors , clear out all the rubbish he has been hoarding in spare room , water the plants and do all the ironing , house elf maybe ????

Bonnie your hat looks lovely , think your cousin will love it


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for starting our week. Sending healing energy your way. Hoping you feel better soon.
Kate and Margaret, thank you for summaries.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Sam and the summary ladies for their kind and thorough updates and you for your recipes. I am concerned, Sam,that you have a pneumonia, not just a sinus infection. If this continues with the coughing up of phlegm, and feeling so lousy, in view of the "iffy" status of your lungs, I think you should go to Insta-care or Urgent care and be evaluated. If it is a pneumonia or rampant sinusitis, you need to be on antibiotics asap. Just my 2 cents worth.
Loved the beautiful knitted hat on the last knitting paradise. It had such a fine color and great knitting. 
Had to take a detour to work as the road was blocked by multiple police cars, lights flashing and fire trucks. There was a house that had been made into several apartments on fire. Sadly, a 40 year old woman was unable to get out though the fellow living there tried to rescue her but the smoke and flames were too much. The building was a video shop that had been turned into apartments and I don't yet know if it was built to code and had adequate fire alarms and escapes. I was sorry to hear of the death and mad at myself for being upset that I had to go around about way to work. Shame on me! Good thing was that I had started about 1/2 hour early as I often set up the 06:30 room even though it is not the one assigned to me. I appreciate it when I have the early room and someone gets it ready for me so I tried to return the favor. Got to work in time no matter the detour. The fire was horrendous but I think that no other buildings near it were set alight. You can see it here 
https://www.heraldextra.com/news/local/central/provo/one-person-killed-in-early-morning-fire-in-provo/article_ef0c06ac-bb36-5c05-80f7-1684cf76abe5.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off again & the summary ladies for all their work.
Sam, I hope you are feeling better soon, if not, you better see a doctor.

Joyce, terrible about the fire

Sonja, too bad we didn't all have a house elf some days. I'm always telling my DH that there are magical jobs that just do themselves???????? have you seen the video about the magical cleaning


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the good recipes and being included at your tea party. You all are encouraging.

A special note to whomever had a long ago boy friend that settled in coastal Maine. 76 is older than I. I checked it out today, about Maine over 5,000 miles of coastline counting islands, longer than California. I have never seen all of the 5,ooo miles of coast as much is private. It would be an absolute miracle if I was to run into this guy. 

I haven't seen my former boyfriend in about 45 years also.;No idea where he lives or if he is married or has children etc.,don't care. I'm happily married for 49+ years, 3 children 2 step children, 5 grands on our side. We haven't even seen step children in over 30 years. No one travels. There are 7 grands on his side met 5, now many GG. They were much older. His EX died recently. I keep them posted on their Dad. No bad feelings, we live in North, they live in Maryland and south. (a world away)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Sam for another week of caring discussions. I do hope you get seen asap for your illness.

This afternoon, my knitting group held a surprise celebration for Matthew's success in the art competitions. We had a lovely time. It was fun having people bring drawings and ceramic together to show Matthew's talents. He even received a little bit of money to do something nice for himself. It was a fun afternoon. My boys helped another family to take down all of the tables and put them in the hallway and get the room ready for a graduation celebration tomorrow afternoon. Matthew and DH will attend that and I will work in the morning and attend a 2 year old birthday party. I was relatively practical in my gift selection. I picked out two summer pajamas and a flashlight. 

A special lady who first inspired Matthew to do cards has had two strokes in the past two week. We are disheartened for our dear friend, Edna. She has received many humanitarian awards for her service to our military as well as the hospitals around the world who help those injured in times of war.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thanks for the good recipes and being included at your tea party. You all are encouraging.
> 
> A special note to whomever had a long ago boy friend that settled in coastal Maine. 76 is older than I. I checked it out today, about Maine over 5,000 miles of coastline counting islands, longer than California. I have never seen all of the 5,ooo miles of coast as much is private. It would be an absolute miracle if I was to run into this guy.
> 
> I haven't seen my former boyfriend in about 45 years also.;No idea where he lives or if he is married or has children etc.,don't care. I'm happily married for 49+ years, 3 children 2 step children, 5 grands on our side. We haven't even seen step children in over 30 years. No one travels. There are 7 grands on his side met 5, now many GG. They were much older. His EX died recently. I keep them posted on their Dad. No bad feelings, we live in North, they live in Maryland and south. (a world away)


So hard when kids live far away, I'm so glad both of mine live close, one across the road & the other in town, 5 miles away. My brother & sister live within 50 miles & DH has tons of cousins right around here too..


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks Sam for another week of caring discussions. I do hope you get seen asap for your illness.
> 
> This afternoon, my knitting group held a surprise celebration for Matthew's success in the art competitions. We had a lovely time. It was fun having people bring drawings and ceramic together to show Matthew's talents. He even received a little bit of money to do something nice for himself. It was a fun afternoon. My boys helped another family to take down all of the tables and put them in the hallway and get the room ready for a graduation celebration tomorrow afternoon. Matthew and DH will attend that and I will work in the morning and attend a 2 year old birthday party. I was relatively practical in my gift selection. I picked out two summer pajamas and a flashlight.
> 
> A special lady who first inspired Matthew to do cards has had two strokes in the past two week. We are disheartened for our dear friend, Edna. She has received many humanitarian awards for her service to our military as well as the hospitals around the world who help those injured in times of war.


Nice if your friends tohonor Matthew, it's well deserved.
Sad for your friend Edna, stokes are so debilitating, I hope she either improves or passes peacefully, stokes often don't leave much quality of life.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks Sam for another week of caring discussions. I do hope you get seen asap for your illness.
> 
> This afternoon, my knitting group held a surprise celebration for Matthew's success in the art competitions. We had a lovely time. It was fun having people bring drawings and ceramic together to show Matthew's talents. He even received a little bit of money to do something nice for himself. It was a fun afternoon. My boys helped another family to take down all of the tables and put them in the hallway and get the room ready for a graduation celebration tomorrow afternoon. Matthew and DH will attend that and I will work in the morning and attend a 2 year old birthday party. I was relatively practical in my gift selection. I picked out two summer pajamas and a flashlight.
> 
> A special lady who first inspired Matthew to do cards has had two strokes in the past two week. We are disheartened for our dear friend, Edna. She has received many humanitarian awards for her service to our military as well as the hospitals around the world who help those injured in times of war.


What a lovely thing for your knitting group to do for Matthew. I hope that the recognition he's getting for his art will give him more confidence.

So sad about your friend, Edna.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the new week's start. I went to the grocery this morning (can't run out of kitty food!), finished the editing for the new pattern, and checked on the shawl, which is dry. Whew. I'm hoping to get pictures tomorrow.

Today after I finished the pattern, I cut up cantaloupe, made pasta salad for tomorrow and fixed supper. Now I will see how much chart drawing I can do with a puppy on my lap! DD worked today so I'm "babysitting." Ahab is nine months old now! 

I know I haven't been too talkative lately (some things on my mind keeping me a bit preoccupied), but please know y'all are all in my heart. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Gwen*, I'm so thankful for the great report for Brantley. Know that you're both relieved at the news.

Desert Joy, expecting God to provide a good outcome for you following next week's surgery. Hang in [email protected] :sm24: :sm24:

So many posts that I'd intended to comment on but have lost my thoughts as the time passes since reading everyone's posts. Know that you are all in my heart and prayers for positive results for each situation.

DGGD comes at 5:15 AM tomorrow so that her Gram can get to work by 6 AM. She and I will go to Take Flight later,
after I make a some scones for breakfast as Tim has requested. We'll serve breakfast items to the early arrivals and then merge into brunch for the later arrivals. Have no idea what I'll serve but we will find something. Someone is donating chicken and biscuits for Monday's noon meal. I will round out the meal more seasonal foods are donated between now and Monday. I'd better get ready to sleep shortly.

Have good weekend.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the new start. 

Sam, get that treated! We want you in the pink!

Lol , Sonja! At least he was thinking of you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam and the summary ladies for their kind and thorough updates and you for your recipes. I am concerned, Sam,that you have a pneumonia, not just a sinus infection. If this continues with the coughing up of phlegm, and feeling so lousy, in view of the "iffy" status of your lungs, I think you should go to Insta-care or Urgent care and be evaluated. If it is a pneumonia or rampant sinusitis, you need to be on antibiotics asap. Just my 2 cents worth.
> Loved the beautiful knitted hat on the last knitting paradise. It had such a fine color and great knitting.
> Had to take a detour to work as the road was blocked by multiple police cars, lights flashing and fire trucks. There was a house that had been made into several apartments on fire. Sadly, a 40 year old woman was unable to get out though the fellow living there tried to rescue her but the smoke and flames were too much. The building was a video shop that had been turned into apartments and I don't yet know if it was built to code and had adequate fire alarms and escapes. I was sorry to hear of the death and mad at myself for being upset that I had to go around about way to work. Shame on me! Good thing was that I had started about 1/2 hour early as I often set up the 06:30 room even though it is not the one assigned to me. I appreciate it when I have the early room and someone gets it ready for me so I tried to return the favor. Got to work in time no matter the detour. The fire was horrendous but I think that no other buildings near it were set alight. You can see it here
> https://www.heraldextra.com/news/local/central/provo/one-person-killed-in-early-morning-fire-in-provo/article_ef0c06ac-bb36-5c05-80f7-1684cf76abe5.html


How sad


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks Sam for another week of caring discussions. I do hope you get seen asap for your illness.
> 
> This afternoon, my knitting group held a surprise celebration for Matthew's success in the art competitions. We had a lovely time. It was fun having people bring drawings and ceramic together to show Matthew's talents. He even received a little bit of money to do something nice for himself. It was a fun afternoon. My boys helped another family to take down all of the tables and put them in the hallway and get the room ready for a graduation celebration tomorrow afternoon. Matthew and DH will attend that and I will work in the morning and attend a 2 year old birthday party. I was relatively practical in my gift selection. I picked out two summer pajamas and a flashlight.
> 
> A special lady who first inspired Matthew to do cards has had two strokes in the past two week. We are disheartened for our dear friend, Edna. She has received many humanitarian awards for her service to our military as well as the hospitals around the world who help those injured in times of war.


Sorry to hear about your friend. Sending good thoughts her way. How nice of your knitting group to honor Matthew!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, sending healing energy to your friend Edna.
Meditated an hour and a half. Went to 5:15 AA mtg.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again & the summary ladies for all their work.
> Sam, I hope you are feeling better soon, if not, you better see a doctor.
> 
> Joyce, terrible about the fire
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That was funny I'm going to show my husband , he has a magic table too


How strange, the same thing happens round here also mmmmm?? I might stay up tonight and see if I can catch the house fairy in action!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam and the summary ladies for their kind and thorough updates and you for your recipes. I am concerned, Sam,that you have a pneumonia, not just a sinus infection. If this continues with the coughing up of phlegm, and feeling so lousy, in view of the "iffy" status of your lungs, I think you should go to Insta-care or Urgent care and be evaluated. If it is a pneumonia or rampant sinusitis, you need to be on antibiotics asap. Just my 2 cents worth.
> Loved the beautiful knitted hat on the last knitting paradise. It had such a fine color and great knitting.
> Had to take a detour to work as the road was blocked by multiple police cars, lights flashing and fire trucks. There was a house that had been made into several apartments on fire. Sadly, a 40 year old woman was unable to get out though the fellow living there tried to rescue her but the smoke and flames were too much. The building was a video shop that had been turned into apartments and I don't yet know if it was built to code and had adequate fire alarms and escapes. I was sorry to hear of the death and mad at myself for being upset that I had to go around about way to work. Shame on me! Good thing was that I had started about 1/2 hour early as I often set up the 06:30 room even though it is not the one assigned to me. I appreciate it when I have the early room and someone gets it ready for me so I tried to return the favor. Got to work in time no matter the detour. The fire was horrendous but I think that no other buildings near it were set alight. You can see it here
> https://www.heraldextra.com/news/local/central/provo/one-person-killed-in-early-morning-fire-in-provo/article_ef0c06ac-bb36-5c05-80f7-1684cf76abe5.html


Couldn't see the article Joyce but the fire sounds horrendous sad to hear that someone died


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Thanks Sam for another week of caring discussions. I do hope you get seen asap for your illness.
> 
> This afternoon, my knitting group held a surprise celebration for Matthew's success in the art competitions. We had a lovely time. It was fun having people bring drawings and ceramic together to show Matthew's talents. He even received a little bit of money to do something nice for himself. It was a fun afternoon. My boys helped another family to take down all of the tables and put them in the hallway and get the room ready for a graduation celebration tomorrow afternoon. Matthew and DH will attend that and I will work in the morning and attend a 2 year old birthday party. I was relatively practical in my gift selection. I picked out two summer pajamas and a flashlight.
> 
> A special lady who first inspired Matthew to do cards has had two strokes in the past two week. We are disheartened for our dear friend, Edna. She has received many humanitarian awards for her service to our military as well as the hospitals around the world who help those injured in times of war.


How wonderful for Mathew and what a lovely idea 
Sad to hear about your friend Edna


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks for the new start.
> 
> Sam, get that treated! We want you in the pink!
> 
> Lol , Sonja! At least he was thinking of you!


That's true and I did take my cuppa and sit outside for about 30 minutes before they came home ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam ladies , sorry you are not feeling well Sam hope you start to feel better soon ,
> Had the day to myself today , had to laugh as husband said to me " why don't you sit outside and take it easy as it's going to be a lovely day "
> Wonder who he thought was going to tidy the house from top to bottom , cut all the grass , 3 lots of laundry , wash the floors , clear out all the rubbish he has been hoarding in spare room , water the plants and do all the ironing , house elf maybe ????
> 
> Bonnie your hat looks lovely , think your cousin will love it


Mine is good at that too....has been known to say, "You're not ironing again? Why don't you come and sit down, give yourself a rest." !!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies for starting us off this week again. Sam I hope you are feeling bit better but perhaps you should go to a doctor to be checked? 


Well the latest here is that DD called weekend home visiting doctor service this afternoon as Penelope is still coughing her head off. Doesnt seem to have asthma... anyway doctor came and said that she definately has a chest infection and cant understand why hospital hadnt started her on antibiotics as she has been coughing for over a week.... so antibiotics now. If not any better on Monday off to their GP., for another check. He said no wheezing that he could hear and she doesnt seem to be struggling with breathing so no ventolin needed as yet today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for starting us off this week again. Sam I hope you are feeling bit better but perhaps you should go to a doctor to be checked?
> 
> Well the latest here is that DD called weekend home visiting doctor service this afternoon as Penelope is still coughing her head off. Doesnt seem to have asthma... anyway doctor came and said that she definately has a chest infection and cant understand why hospital hadnt started her on antibiotics as she has been coughing for over a week.... so antibiotics now. If not any better on Monday off to their GP., for another check. He said no wheezing that he could hear and she doesnt seem to be struggling with breathing so no ventolin needed as yet today.


I do hope Penelope recovers soon! How is your DD?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Margaret* hoping that Vickie can get well quickly, what ever form it is Meningitis does not sound good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> What a lovely thing for your knitting group to do for Matthew. I hope that the recognition he's getting for his art will give him more confidence.
> 
> So sad about your friend, Edna.


From me too.... strokes are terrible.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope Penelope recovers soon! How is your DD?


Hi Julie, DD is doing ok... bad head cold but she should be ok. I tell her you are a mum now so no time to feel bad for yourself. LOL. If she no better in a few days she can get checked by same doctor who will probably need to check Penelope if they have to go there. I am glad Penelope has antibiotics now., that cough is pretty nasty.

Another cold night last night with a lovely sunny day about 16c again which was nice. I have the heater on now though at 6pm as its getting cold again.

My stupid internet keeps dropping in and out.... what a pain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, DD is doing ok... bad head cold but she should be ok. I tell her you are a mum now so no time to feel bad for yourself. LOL. If she no better in a few days she can get checked by same doctor who will probably need to check Penelope if they have to go there. I am glad Penelope has antibiotics now., that cough is pretty nasty.
> 
> Another cold night last night with a lovely sunny day about 16c again which was nice. I have the heater on now though at 6pm as its getting cold again.
> 
> My stupid internet keeps dropping in and out.... what a pain.


The changeable weather does not help! we are warmer but windy and very grey- if I could see out!
Annoying when one loses internet!
Hope all the family is better soon!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sam and summary ladies thank you for getting us off on another week. Sorry to hear you're not feeling so good Sam, if you're no better after the weekend maybe a trip to the doctors is indicated.
Thanks for all the recipes, I quite like the sound of rhubarb bread.
I've been a day ahead of myself all week and was convinced it was Saturday yesterday. It's quite nice finding you suddenly have an extra day!
It seems we are at last getting over the humid spell with thunderstorms we've had for about a week now. The air feels much fresher today and I think tonight will be much more comfortable for sleeping. Now to get on and finish reading what y'all have been writing while I've been sleeping.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam and the summary ladies for their kind and thorough updates and you for your recipes. I am concerned, Sam,that you have a pneumonia, not just a sinus infection. If this continues with the coughing up of phlegm, and feeling so lousy, in view of the "iffy" status of your lungs, I think you should go to Insta-care or Urgent care and be evaluated. If it is a pneumonia or rampant sinusitis, you need to be on antibiotics asap. Just my 2 cents worth.
> Loved the beautiful knitted hat on the last knitting paradise. It had such a fine color and great knitting.
> Had to take a detour to work as the road was blocked by multiple police cars, lights flashing and fire trucks. There was a house that had been made into several apartments on fire. Sadly, a 40 year old woman was unable to get out though the fellow living there tried to rescue her but the smoke and flames were too much. The building was a video shop that had been turned into apartments and I don't yet know if it was built to code and had adequate fire alarms and escapes. I was sorry to hear of the death and mad at myself for being upset that I had to go around about way to work. Shame on me! Good thing was that I had started about 1/2 hour early as I often set up the 06:30 room even though it is not the one assigned to me. I appreciate it when I have the early room and someone gets it ready for me so I tried to return the favor. Got to work in time no matter the detour. The fire was horrendous but I think that no other buildings near it were set alight. You can see it here
> https://www.heraldextra.com/news/local/central/provo/one-person-killed-in-early-morning-fire-in-provo/article_ef0c06ac-bb36-5c05-80f7-1684cf76abe5.html


That sounds like an horrendous fire and so sad that that lady could not be saved.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Thanks Sam for another week of caring discussions. I do hope you get seen asap for your illness.
> 
> This afternoon, my knitting group held a surprise celebration for Matthew's success in the art competitions. We had a lovely time. It was fun having people bring drawings and ceramic together to show Matthew's talents. He even received a little bit of money to do something nice for himself. It was a fun afternoon. My boys helped another family to take down all of the tables and put them in the hallway and get the room ready for a graduation celebration tomorrow afternoon. Matthew and DH will attend that and I will work in the morning and attend a 2 year old birthday party. I was relatively practical in my gift selection. I picked out two summer pajamas and a flashlight.
> 
> A special lady who first inspired Matthew to do cards has had two strokes in the past two week. We are disheartened for our dear friend, Edna. She has received many humanitarian awards for her service to our military as well as the hospitals around the world who help those injured in times of war.


What a lovely surprise for Matthew, I'm sure he enjoyed it.
So sad for your friend Edna. She sounds like a very caring lady.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for starting us off this week again. Sam I hope you are feeling bit better but perhaps you should go to a doctor to be checked?
> 
> Well the latest here is that DD called weekend home visiting doctor service this afternoon as Penelope is still coughing her head off. Doesnt seem to have asthma... anyway doctor came and said that she definately has a chest infection and cant understand why hospital hadnt started her on antibiotics as she has been coughing for over a week.... so antibiotics now. If not any better on Monday off to their GP., for another check. He said no wheezing that he could hear and she doesnt seem to be struggling with breathing so no ventolin needed as yet today.


Glad they've got Penelope started on antibiotics. Hopefully she will start to feel better very soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for starting us off this week again. Sam I hope you are feeling bit better but perhaps you should go to a doctor to be checked?
> 
> Well the latest here is that DD called weekend home visiting doctor service this afternoon as Penelope is still coughing her head off. Doesnt seem to have asthma... anyway doctor came and said that she definately has a chest infection and cant understand why hospital hadnt started her on antibiotics as she has been coughing for over a week.... so antibiotics now. If not any better on Monday off to their GP., for another check. He said no wheezing that he could hear and she doesnt seem to be struggling with breathing so no ventolin needed as yet today.


Hope the antibiotics work and poor Penelope feels a lot better soon , I'm also hoping it's something she will grow out of


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Sam and summary ladies thank you for getting us off on another week. Sorry to hear you're not feeling so good Sam, if you're no better after the weekend maybe a trip to the doctors is indicated.
> Thanks for all the recipes, I quite like the sound of rhubarb bread.
> I've been a day ahead of myself all week and was convinced it was Saturday yesterday. It's quite nice finding you suddenly have an extra day!
> It seems we are at last getting over the humid spell with thunderstorms we've had for about a week now. The air feels much fresher today and I think tonight will be much more comfortable for sleeping. Now to get on and finish reading what y'all have been writing while I've been sleeping.


We did not get any thunderstorms here but we definitely have the very hot humid weather , every time I open the front door the heat just hits me


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, DD is doing ok... bad head cold but she should be ok. I tell her you are a mum now so no time to feel bad for yourself. LOL. If she no better in a few days she can get checked by same doctor who will probably need to check Penelope if they have to go there. I am glad Penelope has antibiotics now., that cough is pretty nasty.
> 
> Another cold night last night with a lovely sunny day about 16c again which was nice. I have the heater on now though at 6pm as its getting cold again.
> 
> My stupid internet keeps dropping in and out.... what a pain.


Hope everyone is better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Margaret: Hope things are better quickly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, so sorry to hear you are sick. I know it is difficult with your breathing problems and having a cold makes it all worse. Hope you start feeling better soon.

Thank you for all the lovely compliments on the photos from the Canary Islands. It is my pleasure to share my travels with all of you. Now if I could just bring you with me. One of the most beautiful things here is the spirit of the lovely people. I am so surprised at the temperatures though. It isn’t to get out of the 60’s f/ 16’s c. today and this is their summer. I think normally they are in the 70’s f/ 21’s c and to me that is perfect weather.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, so sorry to hear Vicky has viral meningitis. Will the rest of you need anything so you don’t get it? Hoping and praying she is soon better.

Pearl’s Girls, you have really been going through it and I don’t know how you are doing it. You must have a very strong constitution. Whatever you have already done is certainly a gift of love. I do, however, think you need better help than you have. Having someone there who is just draining you is harder than no help. Hugs ????. 

Julie, how are your plans going to find out more about what is going on in Australia with Fale?

Kate, I am now on your time. So nice that you have been here to the Canary Islands so many times. The other guest pianist, who is playing tonight, is from Minorca. Are you familiar with this island too. He said life there is wonderful too.

I have expressed interest in visiting the aboriginal sites here with cave paintings/dwellings. Might happen?????
Monday we leave for Vienna.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Hoping that your recovery is quick..those recipes sound great!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Margaret, I've been seeing posts that Vicky has meningitis. I must have missed a page somewhere.
I do hope she starts to feel better soon. I guess Grandma is going to be busy with the children for a while.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well if your house elf gets done at your place please send him/her to mine! DH was able to get most of the back yard (2 acres) cut yesterday but it still needs another cutting for it to look neat. It was so tall from all the rain we've had he had to cut very high initially. 
Now if it will stay rain-free today maybe he will be able to get the front (1 acre) cut. Forecast for the next week does not at this time show any rain and temps in the upper 80s low 90s.


Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam ladies , sorry you are not feeling well Sam hope you start to feel better soon ,
> Had the day to myself today , had to laugh as husband said to me " why don't you sit outside and take it easy as it's going to be a lovely day "
> Wonder who he thought was going to tidy the house from top to bottom , cut all the grass , 3 lots of laundry , wash the floors , clear out all the rubbish he has been hoarding in spare room , water the plants and do all the ironing , house elf maybe ????
> 
> Bonnie your hat looks lovely , think your cousin will love it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got such a laugh from that "magical cleaning" video! I do believe my DH thinks we have the same! LOLOL!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again & the summary ladies for all their work.
> Sam, I hope you are feeling better soon, if not, you better see a doctor.
> 
> Joyce, terrible about the fire
> ...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry you are not feeling well...hope it goes over soon. The recipe for the lemon chicken with veggies sounds really good. The hot milk cake was my moms favorite cake recipe! I’m bookmarking both so I don’t forget about them.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam ladies , sorry you are not feeling well Sam hope you start to feel better soon ,
> Had the day to myself today , had to laugh as husband said to me " why don't you sit outside and take it easy as it's going to be a lovely day "
> Wonder who he thought was going to tidy the house from top to bottom , cut all the grass , 3 lots of laundry , wash the floors , clear out all the rubbish he has been hoarding in spare room , water the plants and do all the ironing , house elf maybe ????
> 
> Bonnie your hat looks lovely , think your cousin will love it


Maybe he's onto something! Hope you get it all done and still have time to enjoy the gorgeous day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had to play catch up this morning and silly me was posting away on last week's KTP. Just want to say sending up prayers for all in need be it for health, help, etc. I do say a prayer whenever I read about various issues as I otherwise forget. By the way, thank you all for the "hurrahs" re: Brantley's health test. When we left the hospital I just couldn't stop smiling the feeling of relief was so intense. *Sam* do get yourself seen about; you know you can't just wait around when you aren't feeling well.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam and the summary ladies for their kind and thorough updates and you for your recipes. I am concerned, Sam,that you have a pneumonia, not just a sinus infection. If this continues with the coughing up of phlegm, and feeling so lousy, in view of the "iffy" status of your lungs, I think you should go to Insta-care or Urgent care and be evaluated. If it is a pneumonia or rampant sinusitis, you need to be on antibiotics asap. Just my 2 cents worth.
> Loved the beautiful knitted hat on the last knitting paradise. It had such a fine color and great knitting.
> Had to take a detour to work as the road was blocked by multiple police cars, lights flashing and fire trucks. There was a house that had been made into several apartments on fire. Sadly, a 40 year old woman was unable to get out though the fellow living there tried to rescue her but the smoke and flames were too much. The building was a video shop that had been turned into apartments and I don't yet know if it was built to code and had adequate fire alarms and escapes. I was sorry to hear of the death and mad at myself for being upset that I had to go around about way to work. Shame on me! Good thing was that I had started about 1/2 hour early as I often set up the 06:30 room even though it is not the one assigned to me. I appreciate it when I have the early room and someone gets it ready for me so I tried to return the favor. Got to work in time no matter the detour. The fire was horrendous but I think that no other buildings near it were set alight. You can see it here
> https://www.heraldextra.com/news/local/central/provo/one-person-killed-in-early-morning-fire-in-provo/article_ef0c06ac-bb36-5c05-80f7-1684cf76abe5.html


Horrible about the fire.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

pacer said:


> Thanks Sam for another week of caring discussions. I do hope you get seen asap for your illness.
> 
> This afternoon, my knitting group held a surprise celebration for Matthew's success in the art competitions. We had a lovely time. It was fun having people bring drawings and ceramic together to show Matthew's talents. He even received a little bit of money to do something nice for himself. It was a fun afternoon. My boys helped another family to take down all of the tables and put them in the hallway and get the room ready for a graduation celebration tomorrow afternoon. Matthew and DH will attend that and I will work in the morning and attend a 2 year old birthday party. I was relatively practical in my gift selection. I picked out two summer pajamas and a flashlight.
> 
> A special lady who first inspired Matthew to do cards has had two strokes in the past two week. We are disheartened for our dear friend, Edna. She has received many humanitarian awards for her service to our military as well as the hospitals around the world who help those injured in times of war.


Nice they had a party for Matthew. Sad about the your friend...is there a chance for some recovery?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got such a laugh from that "magical cleaning" video! I do believe my DH thinks we have the same! LOLOL!


Oh yes. :sm16: Interesting, though, it only works when I am home...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So hard when kids live far away, I'm so glad both of mine live close, one across the road & the other in town, 5 miles away. My brother & sister live within 50 miles & DH has tons of cousins right around here too..


You are very fortunate Bonnie! 4 of ours live far away while the others are a couple of hours from us. Of course we have our oldest son here in town, but since he's still not talking to us he could just as well be 500 miles away. I do miss having my sister close by I find that more so especially as I grow older. We try to keep up via messaging and emails, but it's not the same.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nice if your friends tohonor Matthew, it's well deserved.
> Sad for your friend Edna, stokes are so debilitating, I hope she either improves or passes peacefully, stokes often don't leave much quality of life.


They sure don't....saw that with my mom.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's true and I did take my cuppa and sit outside for about 30 minutes before they came home ????


Glad you found the time!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for starting us off this week again. Sam I hope you are feeling bit better but perhaps you should go to a doctor to be checked?
> 
> Well the latest here is that DD called weekend home visiting doctor service this afternoon as Penelope is still coughing her head off. Doesnt seem to have asthma... anyway doctor came and said that she definately has a chest infection and cant understand why hospital hadnt started her on antibiotics as she has been coughing for over a week.... so antibiotics now. If not any better on Monday off to their GP., for another check. He said no wheezing that he could hear and she doesnt seem to be struggling with breathing so no ventolin needed as yet today.


So sorry for the poor mite! Hopefully the antibiotics will kick in soon - good there's no asthma


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hope Vicky is on the mend. 

First thing this morning, I sneezed about ten times. Dry air, allergies, and wildfire don't mix well. The fire is away from here but wind picks up and there we are.

I need another cuppa, then have to get something done (workroom is a wreck as usual!). Jane thinks playing in the houseplants is great fun.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for starting us off this week again. Sam I hope you are feeling bit better but perhaps you should go to a doctor to be checked?
> 
> Well the latest here is that DD called weekend home visiting doctor service this afternoon as Penelope is still coughing her head off. Doesnt seem to have asthma... anyway doctor came and said that she definately has a chest infection and cant understand why hospital hadnt started her on antibiotics as she has been coughing for over a week.... so antibiotics now. If not any better on Monday off to their GP., for another check. He said no wheezing that he could hear and she doesnt seem to be struggling with breathing so no ventolin needed as yet today.


Hope the wee soul feels better very soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, so sorry to hear Vicky has viral meningitis. Will the rest of you need anything so you don't get it? Hoping and praying she is soon better.
> 
> Pearl's Girls, you have really been going through it and I don't know how you are doing it. You must have a very strong constitution. Whatever you have already done is certainly a gift of love. I do, however, think you need better help than you have. Having someone there who is just draining you is harder than no help. Hugs ????.
> 
> ...


No, I haven't been to Minorca, but I have been quite a few times to Majorca the bigger "sister" island, in fact our last holiday was there. It's only a 2 1/2 hour flight from here so a very popular destination.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, sending healing energy. Hope things get better soon.
Cathy, glad Penelope is on antibiotics.
Daralene, wow, those temps surprise me!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Sam, do get yourself seen just in case please. We need you well and here.
We have a 94 degrees on the way today and tomorrow. What happened to spring?
Looking forward to putting in the last 5 tomato plants. But better wait until Monday when it cools off. If I put them in this morning, they will no doubt burn up by nightfall. LOL
Healing energy and good vibes to the Universe for all our ailing friends and family. We are a good, kind, thoughtful group. Wonderful news about Bentley, Gwen. You must be dancing in circles!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> They sure don't....saw that with my mom.


Mine, too. Mom recovered remarkably well after the first stroke for nearly 2 years, but after the second one she had neither the desire nor energy to do it again. A succession of several more kept her bedridden for nearly 18 months. Horrible way to go.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's true and I did take my cuppa and sit outside for about 30 minutes before they came home ????


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jonibee said:


> Hoping that your recovery is quick..those recipes sound great!


Nice to see you again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Margaret, I've been seeing posts that Vicky has meningitis. I must have missed a page somewhere.
> I do hope she starts to feel better soon. I guess Grandma is going to be busy with the children for a while.


I missed it too. Sending healing prayers.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for the start and recipes, Sam, and for the summery, Kate, Margaret and Julie. Sam, I just want to second all the pleas for you to see a doc. Phlegmy cough does not sound like a good thing for you. We might need to tattle to Heidi!!! 

Man, talk about crazy weather in Minnesota! Last week driving back from the lake the car showed 102F. Last night back at the lake (and this am,) we are freezing—45F. I’m thinking maybe I should have made au gratin potatoes in the oven instead of potato salad. And ir’s windy too! DGS was looking for the loons this am. I told him they were back at their nest keeping their eggs warm!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Spell check turned loons into “lions”; Made me chuckle.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, I haven't been to Minorca, but I have been quite a few times to Majorca the bigger "sister" island, in fact our last holiday was there. It's only a 2 1/2 hour flight from here so a very popular destination.


I didn't realize it was 2 different places, I just thought it was spellcheck at work????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies. Sam, please see a doctor soon, you don’t want another health spa stay, do you. 
Nice weather here today. I did a bit of shopping and had a wonderful late birthday treat on Thursday. Started in the afternoon with Chris accompanying me to London via bus and train. Then tube and a trip on the Emirates Airline which is a cable car over the river Thames. We then went on the catamaran to London Bridge, came via taxi to Tower Bridge where we met Tony and Michael for a drink then a short walk along the south bank for my birthday meal at The Ivy. A lovely meal , great company too. The another short walk along the south bank and back via tube, train and taxi. A wonderful happy day. 
Next morning it was back to my little job helping Jamie. 
To all with health problems, my prayers and best wishes for good outcomes and speedy recoveries. 
Everyone take care.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mine, too. Mom recovered remarkably well after the first stroke for nearly 2 years, but after the second one she had neither the desire nor energy to do it again. A succession of several more kept her bedridden for nearly 18 months. Horrible way to go.


My step dad laid in bed for 2 years after his stroke & since the ALS had already affected his other leg,& only one arm was useful he didn't have much. Near the end his eyesight was failing too & since he was deaf, that was even worse. So many horrible things happen to people that death is sometimes a relief for them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Spell check turned loons into "lions"; Made me chuckle.


It makes for some interesting posts at times????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I’m caught up & better get off & running. Not sure if I will get to check in much while I’m away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> That sounds like an horrendous fire and so sad that that lady could not be saved.


I agree, re: Flyty1n's post.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, so sorry to hear Vicky has viral meningitis. Will the rest of you need anything so you don't get it? Hoping and praying she is soon better.
> 
> Pearl's Girls, you have really been going through it and I don't know how you are doing it. You must have a very strong constitution. Whatever you have already done is certainly a gift of love. I do, however, think you need better help than you have. Having someone there who is just draining you is harder than no help. Hugs ????.
> 
> ...


I am waiting for Rotorua to return from Melbourne, presently- she is good friends with Tom's mother, and Tom is Lupe's husband, so surely she will have an up-to-date address!?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies. Sam, please see a doctor soon, you don't want another health spa stay, do you.
> Nice weather here today. I did a bit of shopping and had a wonderful late birthday treat on Thursday. Started in the afternoon with Chris accompanying me to London via bus and train. Then tube and a trip on the Emirates Airline which is a cable car over the river Thames. We then went on the catamaran to London Bridge, came via taxi to Tower Bridge where we met Tony and Michael for a drink then a short walk along the south bank for my birthday meal at The Ivy. A lovely meal , great company too. The another short walk along the south bank and back via tube, train and taxi. A wonderful happy day.
> Next morning it was back to my little job helping Jamie.
> To all with health problems, my prayers and best wishes for good outcomes and speedy recoveries.
> Everyone take care.


Happy belated birthday wishes Mary ????????????sounds like you had a wonderful time 
It was my middle son's birthday on Tuesday, he enjoyed his birthday cake even took some home with him ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm caught up & better get off & running. Not sure if I will get to check in much while I'm away.


Safe travels Bonnie , I know it will be very sad but do hope you also enjoy your visit with your cousin ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies. Sam, please see a doctor soon, you don't want another health spa stay, do you.
> Nice weather here today. I did a bit of shopping and had a wonderful late birthday treat on Thursday. Started in the afternoon with Chris accompanying me to London via bus and train. Then tube and a trip on the Emirates Airline which is a cable car over the river Thames. We then went on the catamaran to London Bridge, came via taxi to Tower Bridge where we met Tony and Michael for a drink then a short walk along the south bank for my birthday meal at The Ivy. A lovely meal , great company too. The another short walk along the south bank and back via tube, train and taxi. A wonderful happy day.
> Next morning it was back to my little job helping Jamie.
> To all with health problems, my prayers and best wishes for good outcomes and speedy recoveries.
> Everyone take care.


Sounds like a fantastic outing. We went on a dining boat ride on the Thames and had a wonderful time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My step dad laid in bed for 2 years after his stroke & since the ALS had already affected his other leg,& only one arm was useful he didn't have much. Near the end his eyesight was failing too & since he was deaf, that was even worse. So many horrible things happen to people that death is sometimes a relief for them


It's so true that with all the medical marvels, some people's last days are pretty awful.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy belated birthday wishes Mary ????????????sounds like you had a wonderful time
> It was my middle son's birthday on Tuesday, he enjoyed his birthday cake even took some home with him ????


Thank you and Happy Birthday to your middle son.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a fantastic outing. We went on a dining boat ride on the Thames and had a wonderful time.


I've never done that, but have put it on my to do list now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you and Happy Birthday to your middle son.


Happy Belated Birthday from me, Mary!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy belated birthday wishes Mary ????????????sounds like you had a wonderful time
> It was my middle son's birthday on Tuesday, he enjoyed his birthday cake even took some home with him ????


Happy Belated birthdays. All this talk of birthday cakes and specifically pineapple upside down cake had my mouth watering so I made one for the Memorial Day outing. Yummy! To avoid temptation, the remainder went home with DS's family. I'm going to try the same recipe with the rhubarb I got at the farmer's market. But, I want to try the rhubarb bread too so back to the market tomorrow.

I'm working on the upstairs bathroom today and used gel stain on the upper and lower cabinets. It's amazing how many nicks and wear points occur over time. They look almost brand new now.

All systems are go in the TN house and the paperwork making it official should be here today. We'll sign and notarize on Monday. The builder has been given the go ahead by the bank so I'll be heading that way as the foundation and outside are completed (first inspection and payment date) and to walk through the framing and designate locations of overhead lighting, wall sockets, switches, stained beams, stained arches and master bath layout. I'll also be picking out wall and fireplace tile, sinks, mirrors, faucets, appliances and light fixtures. I already have Pinterest pages full of ideas. Getting down to many decisions that we'll have to live with for a very long time. I'm hoping the timing is after the KAP.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Belated birthdays. All this talk of birthday cakes and specifically pineapple upside down cake had my mouth watering so I made one for the Memorial Day outing. Yummy! To avoid temptation, the remainder went home with DS's family. I'm going to try the same recipe with the rhubarb I got at the farmer's market. But, I want to try the rhubarb bread too so back to the market tomorrow.
> 
> I'm working on the upstairs bathroom today and used gel stain on the upper and lower cabinets. It's amazing how many nicks and wear points occur over time. They look almost brand new now.
> 
> All systems are go in the TN house and the paperwork making it official should be here today. We'll sign and notarize on Monday. The builder has been given the go ahead by the bank so I'll be heading that way as the foundation and outside are completed (first inspection and payment date) and to walk through the framing and designate locations of overhead lighting, wall sockets, switches, stained beams, stained arches and master bath layout. I'll also be picking out wall and fireplace tile, sinks, mirrors, faucets, appliances and light fixtures. I already have Pinterest pages full of ideas. Getting down to many decisions that we'll have to live with for a very long time. I'm hoping the timing is after the KAP.


Exciting times ahead Jeanette , will be wonderful to pick and choose everything and watch the house appear from the ground and change into a home , have you almost got your house ready to show ?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope it was a good day Mary! (Martina)


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Belated birthdays. All this talk of birthday cakes and specifically pineapple upside down cake had my mouth watering so I made one for the Memorial Day outing. Yummy! To avoid temptation, the remainder went home with DS's family. I'm going to try the same recipe with the rhubarb I got at the farmer's market. But, I want to try the rhubarb bread too so back to the market tomorrow.
> 
> I'm working on the upstairs bathroom today and used gel stain on the upper and lower cabinets. It's amazing how many nicks and wear points occur over time. They look almost brand new now.
> 
> All systems are go in the TN house and the paperwork making it official should be here today. We'll sign and notarize on Monday. The builder has been given the go ahead by the bank so I'll be heading that way as the foundation and outside are completed (first inspection and payment date) and to walk through the framing and designate locations of overhead lighting, wall sockets, switches, stained beams, stained arches and master bath layout. I'll also be picking out wall and fireplace tile, sinks, mirrors, faucets, appliances and light fixtures. I already have Pinterest pages full of ideas. Getting down to many decisions that we'll have to live with for a very long time. I'm hoping the timing is after the KAP.


So exciting for you. Sounds like you will so much enjoy this home that you have designed.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies. Sam, please see a doctor soon, you don't want another health spa stay, do you.
> Nice weather here today. I did a bit of shopping and had a wonderful late birthday treat on Thursday. Started in the afternoon with Chris accompanying me to London via bus and train. Then tube and a trip on the Emirates Airline which is a cable car over the river Thames. We then went on the catamaran to London Bridge, came via taxi to Tower Bridge where we met Tony and Michael for a drink then a short walk along the south bank for my birthday meal at The Ivy. A lovely meal , great company too. The another short walk along the south bank and back via tube, train and taxi. A wonderful happy day.
> Next morning it was back to my little job helping Jamie.
> To all with health problems, my prayers and best wishes for good outcomes and speedy recoveries.
> Everyone take care.


Sounds like a wonderful birthday treat and finishing up for dinner at The Ivy can't be bad!!
Down to earth with a bump the next day! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Exciting times ahead Jeanette , will be wonderful to pick and choose everything and watch the house appear from the ground and change into a home , have you almost got your house ready to show ?


It will be 2/3 there after this weekend. Next week is clean out china cabinet and kitchen and put up some basic drapes in living room and dining room. After that comes the crawlspace and attic and I'll hopefully be in a toss out mood and clear a lot to Goodwill and garbage. I found a box from the in-laws and found birth and death certificates for DH's grandparents, house purchase documents from 1920's and various photos and news clippings. These items were obviously important to DH's Mom so I feel we should do something with them, but what? I also found the medical records including hospital stays for DH's Mom for births, gall bladder removal and breast cancer treatments. It's like reading ancient history in both methods and costs. I'm continually amazed at my MIL's financial management acumen; she made alot happen on very low delivery man pay. Dad worked very hard for every cent and Mom made it stretch farther than anyone I've ever known. I so admired & loved them.

Sadly, I also discovered that the head and foot boards & side chair for the bedroom set from DH's Grandma and Grandpa were not stored properly and are no longer usable. The set is probably over 100 years old and I'm feeling like a terrible steward. I'll use the dresser and night stand & mirror in our bonus room, but sad that the whole set won't be reunited. Sometimes, I wish that DH had more reverence & appreciation for things, but sadly he's not phased that these once treasured items will be in a landfill somewhere.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm caught up & better get off & running. Not sure if I will get to check in much while I'm away.


Have a safe journey. I'm sure your cousin is looking forward to your visit, enjoy your time with her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope it was a good day Mary! (Martina)


Great greeting card!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Julie, Rookie, Kate and Angela.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy birthday to you Martina!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Sounds like a wonderful birthday treat and finishing up for dinner at The Ivy can't be bad!!
> Down to earth with a bump the next day! :sm02: :sm02:


Yes, it was a lovely meal. The boys paid, we all enjoyed it. Definitely down to earth with a bump now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, it was a lovely meal. The boys paid, we all enjoyed it. Definitely down to earth with a bump now!


But it was fun!

For Sam who does not venture beyond KTP, what I am knitting as I read things on the computer.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mine, too. Mom recovered remarkably well after the first stroke for nearly 2 years, but after the second one she had neither the desire nor energy to do it again. A succession of several more kept her bedridden for nearly 18 months. Horrible way to go.


It's hard for sure....mom had a massive stroke that she survived- she lived for 5 1/2 years. After the stroke she could still speak somewhat, but she never walked again or really did anything again except for lie in her wheelchair. My dad took such careful care of her at home. Pretty amazing really - we all say she survived for so long due to his care. She had been an avid knitter and dad had so hoped she could do that again, but unfortunately she never did. He insisted on keeping her knitting basket by her chair for almost the entire time.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> Thank you for the start and recipes, Sam, and for the summery, Kate, Margaret and Julie. Sam, I just want to second all the pleas for you to see a doc. Phlegmy cough does not sound like a good thing for you. We might need to tattle to Heidi!!!
> 
> Man, talk about crazy weather in Minnesota! Last week driving back from the lake the car showed 102F. Last night back at the lake (and this am,) we are freezing-45F. I'm thinking maybe I should have made au gratin potatoes in the oven instead of potato salad. And ir's windy too! DGS was looking for the loons this am. I told him they were back at their nest keeping their eggs warm!


I second or third or whatever all those pleas!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar, hoping your precious DGD is soon feeling better. It is so scary when they have difficulty breathing. Hope she grows out of this soon.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am waiting for Rotorua to return from Melbourne, presently- she is good friends with Tom's mother, and Tom is Lupe's husband, so surely she will have an up-to-date address!?


Oh I hope you get some concrete information!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh I hope you get some concrete information!


It would be good- just have to wait and see what Rotorua can find out.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies. Sam, please see a doctor soon, you don't want another health spa stay, do you.
> Nice weather here today. I did a bit of shopping and had a wonderful late birthday treat on Thursday. Started in the afternoon with Chris accompanying me to London via bus and train. Then tube and a trip on the Emirates Airline which is a cable car over the river Thames. We then went on the catamaran to London Bridge, came via taxi to Tower Bridge where we met Tony and Michael for a drink then a short walk along the south bank for my birthday meal at The Ivy. A lovely meal , great company too. The another short walk along the south bank and back via tube, train and taxi. A wonderful happy day.
> Next morning it was back to my little job helping Jamie.
> To all with health problems, my prayers and best wishes for good outcomes and speedy recoveries.
> Everyone take care.


Belated happy birthday- sounds like you had a perfect day!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Belated birthdays. All this talk of birthday cakes and specifically pineapple upside down cake had my mouth watering so I made one for the Memorial Day outing. Yummy! To avoid temptation, the remainder went home with DS's family. I'm going to try the same recipe with the rhubarb I got at the farmer's market. But, I want to try the rhubarb bread too so back to the market tomorrow.
> 
> I'm working on the upstairs bathroom today and used gel stain on the upper and lower cabinets. It's amazing how many nicks and wear points occur over time. They look almost brand new now.
> 
> All systems are go in the TN house and the paperwork making it official should be here today. We'll sign and notarize on Monday. The builder has been given the go ahead by the bank so I'll be heading that way as the foundation and outside are completed (first inspection and payment date) and to walk through the framing and designate locations of overhead lighting, wall sockets, switches, stained beams, stained arches and master bath layout. I'll also be picking out wall and fireplace tile, sinks, mirrors, faucets, appliances and light fixtures. I already have Pinterest pages full of ideas. Getting down to many decisions that we'll have to live with for a very long time. I'm hoping the timing is after the KAP.


Exciting times for you! Also a lot to think about and decide on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> No, I haven't been to Minorca, but I have been quite a few times to Majorca the bigger "sister" island, in fact our last holiday was there. It's only a 2 1/2 hour flight from here so a very popular destination.


The young musician from Minorca is such a lovely person and they were talking about a great quality of life they have there too. He has been playing since he was 3 yrs. old and you can tell a difference when musicians start that young. I imagine he sat at the piano from the beginning of his life. His father wanted him to be a doctor, and although he was smart enough and liked science, music was his first choice. He is joined by a musician from Cuba and another from Spain to give a trio concert tonight. My legs are so swollen, especially one that you can hardly tell I had an ankle at one time, so I am skipping the concert and keeping my legs up tonight. There is a possibility we can see the aboriginal caves and cave paintings tomorrow, but now I am wondering if I am up to it. This traveling is sure a dream come true but sure wish I was 30-40 years younger. DH is thrilled to be developing relationships with these Spanish musicians. He taught workshops with Taller de Musicos (sp?) years ago in Barcelona and Madrid, so his Spanish is starting to come back. Our time here comes to an end early Monday. I will miss the Canary Islands for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Spell check turned loons into "lions"; Made me chuckle.


That would be funny, especially keeping their eggs warm. :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am waiting for Rotorua to return from Melbourne, presently- she is good friends with Tom's mother, and Tom is Lupe's husband, so surely she will have an up-to-date address!?


Wonderful news. I know it is torture knowing and torture not knowing but I pray at least knowing where he is and hopefully how he is will help you.,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy belated birthday wishes Mary ????????????sounds like you had a wonderful time
> It was my middle son's birthday on Tuesday, he enjoyed his birthday cake even took some home with him ????


Martina, Happy Birthday. That got right by me. l Hope it was a wonderful day for you.

Swedenme, sure sounds like your middle son enjoyed his cake. Yum.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great greeting card!


I second that.

Rookie, things sure are moving ahead for you. Such a busy time for you with KAP, finishing up your current house and making so many important decisions. It will all be worth it in the end. Better take your vitamins to keep up your energy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> It's hard for sure....mom had a massive stroke that she survived- she lived for 5 1/2 years. After the stroke she could still speak somewhat, but she never walked again or really did anything again except for lie in her wheelchair. My dad took such careful care of her at home. Pretty amazing really - we all say she survived for so long due to his care. She had been an avid knitter and dad had so hoped she could do that again, but unfortunately she never did. He insisted on keeping her knitting basket by her chair for almost the entire time.


That's a great love story.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Sam for introducing a new TP, and to our doughty ladies for the summary and photo etc listings. Sam, I hope you are soon feeling better - get thee to a physician if not! 

I’m now in Englandwith DH at the in-laws, MIL just retired for the night so I‘ve gone to bed for an early night. I spent the last 2 days gardening if you can call it that. DH stays near Cambridge all week (unless travelling) but doesn’t do the garden. I arrived to see this. Oops didn’t attach!
Will retry. Ok!! 

Bottom two pics are what was left after...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy birthday, Mary???? Sounds like a lovely day. 

It is cold and rainy at the lake this afternoon. We have guests who drove up from Minneapolis to spend the day. I feel bad it is too cold to sit out on the porch, but we have a nice fire in the fireplace????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> Thanks Sam for another week of caring discussions. I do hope you get seen asap for your illness.
> 
> This afternoon, my knitting group held a surprise celebration for Matthew's success in the art competitions. We had a lovely time. It was fun having people bring drawings and ceramic together to show Matthew's talents. He even received a little bit of money to do something nice for himself. It was a fun afternoon. My boys helped another family to take down all of the tables and put them in the hallway and get the room ready for a graduation celebration tomorrow afternoon. Matthew and DH will attend that and I will work in the morning and attend a 2 year old birthday party. I was relatively practical in my gift selection. I picked out two summer pajamas and a flashlight.
> 
> A special lady who first inspired Matthew to do cards has had two strokes in the past two week. We are disheartened for our dear friend, Edna. She has received many humanitarian awards for her service to our military as well as the hospitals around the world who help those injured in times of war.


Lovely to hear about Matthew's surprise celebration but sad about Edna.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> How strange, the same thing happens round here also mmmmm?? I might stay up tonight and see if I can catch the house fairy in action!


Well if you manage to trap one, maybe you can send it on to me. I'm in desperately need of assistance :sm05:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I’m waiting at the airport & there’s free wifi..so thought I would catch up.
Happy birthday Mary & Sonja son. 
Jeanette, you’ve sure been busy. Too bad the old bedroom set is damaged, I love old things & try to preserve them, I wonder if my kids will value the things I have, 2 dressers from my Dads mom & 2 Little side tables & a lamp from step grandma
Julie, hope you ar successful on news of Fale.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, so sorry to hear Vicky has viral meningitis. Will the rest of you need anything so you don't get it? Hoping and praying she is soon better.
> 
> Pearl's Girls, you have really been going through it and I don't know how you are doing it. You must have a very strong constitution. Whatever you have already done is certainly a gift of love. I do, however, think you need better help than you have. Having someone there who is just draining you is harder than no help. Hugs ????.
> 
> ...


It's good to hear about your various adventures, certainly keeps us all interested and informed. I hope you will enjoy Vienna. DH worked there (weekdays only, came home at weekend) for about 3 years so I occasionally visited and really enjoyed just wandering around and discovering things. I particularly enjoyed the Botanic Gardens which were near the hotel, and the Hundertwasser House which I found by accident, not on a conducted tour. Do tell us more when you get the chance.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh yes. :sm16: Interesting, though, it only works when I am home...


Yes.....I gather there is a strong correlation with the presence of an adult female ..... :sm16:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> That would be funny, especially keeping their eggs warm. :sm23:


Some years ago British eggs had a Lion stamp on them to show how fresh they were so lion eggs could just be possible...... :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It will be 2/3 there after this weekend. Next week is clean out china cabinet and kitchen and put up some basic drapes in living room and dining room. After that comes the crawlspace and attic and I'll hopefully be in a toss out mood and clear a lot to Goodwill and garbage. I found a box from the in-laws and found birth and death certificates for DH's grandparents, house purchase documents from 1920's and various photos and news clippings. These items were obviously important to DH's Mom so I feel we should do something with them, but what? I also found the medical records including hospital stays for DH's Mom for births, gall bladder removal and breast cancer treatments. It's like reading ancient history in both methods and costs. I'm continually amazed at my MIL's financial management acumen; she made alot happen on very low delivery man pay. Dad worked very hard for every cent and Mom made it stretch farther than anyone I've ever known. I so admired & loved them.
> 
> Sadly, I also discovered that the head and foot boards & side chair for the bedroom set from DH's Grandma and Grandpa were not stored properly and are no longer usable. The set is probably over 100 years old and I'm feeling like a terrible steward. I'll use the dresser and night stand & mirror in our bonus room, but sad that the whole set won't be reunited. Sometimes, I wish that DH had more reverence & appreciation for things, but sadly he's not phased that these once treasured items will be in a landfill somewhere.


Wow think you will need a holiday after all that , preferably somewhere with room service ????
Sorry to hear about the damage to the bedroom set, I always envy you all who have items or pictures from grandparents or even great grand parents


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wonderful news. I know it is torture knowing and torture not knowing but I pray at least knowing where he is and hopefully how he is will help you.,


Except I am not sure he will even remember me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm waiting at the airport & there's free wifi..so thought I would catch up.
> Happy birthday Mary & Sonja son.
> Jeanette, you've sure been busy. Too bad the old bedroom set is damaged, I love old things & try to preserve them, I wonder if my kids will value the things I have, 2 dressers from my Dads mom & 2 Little side tables & a lamp from step grandma
> Julie, hope you ar successful on news of Fale.


Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, TNS, you did a full week's work in one day in your garden. Nicely spruced up. My family came over and finished my yard with the weed eater and Sis sprayed the oxallis which is trying to take over the lawn. I am hoping I can keep it under control as It is as nasty a weed as ever. Unfortunately, my across the street neighbor has a bad batch and does nothing so the seeds blow over in the fall with the fall canyon winds. 
If you see that house elf, see if she has relatives that would consider coming to my home.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, how exciting! Happy new home.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Except I am not sure he will even remember me.


Perhaps not , Julie, but maybe you'll feel better knowing how he is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Perhaps not , Julie, but maybe you'll feel better knowing how he is.


I do hope so- so much rests on whether the family has had a change of heart.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, how exciting! Happy new home.


Thank you; it's something we've (at least me) saved and planned for. DH would be happy planted where-ever.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, does your town library collect local history, or church records? Can you add info to Ancestry.com? 
Daralene, rest and enjoy peace and beauty of Las Palmas. I’m betting you’ll be asked back.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So hard when kids live far away, I'm so glad both of mine live close, one across the road & the other in town, 5 miles away. My brother & sister live within 50 miles & DH has tons of cousins right around here too..


I have a DD lives w/in 5 miles. She announced that we would have to do the best we could as they are in a different season of life.
They don't have time or inclination to help. I emailed today to come get the rest of their playground out of front yard. DSIL came over to get it, had not read message, I asked if he could install 1 air conditioner. He did it but not to happy. He was in a hurry to do his own thing and what ever DD wanted.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sam I'm sorry that you have been sick for so long. Please see a DR if you don't get better. It would be too bad to have a ongoing problem that is not being treated.
Are you the only man with pointy sticks at the tea party?
Drink lots of tea with lemon & or ginger to clear congestion. . . Hope that you are feeling up soon.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Glad that Penelope finally got antibiotics if that was what she needed. Sickness can run one down so quickly. Poor young lady.
{{{{ hugs & Kisses}}}} to feel better soon, and up and about playing and healthy.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> It will be 2/3 there after this weekend. Next week is clean out china cabinet and kitchen and put up some basic drapes in living room and dining room. After that comes the crawlspace and attic and I'll hopefully be in a toss out mood and clear a lot to Goodwill and garbage. I found a box from the in-laws and found birth and death certificates for DH's grandparents, house purchase documents from 1920's and various photos and news clippings. These items were obviously important to DH's Mom so I feel we should do something with them, but what? I also found the medical records including hospital stays for DH's Mom for births, gall bladder removal and breast cancer treatments. It's like reading ancient history in both methods and costs. I'm continually amazed at my MIL's financial management acumen; she made alot happen on very low delivery man pay. Dad worked very hard for every cent and Mom made it stretch farther than anyone I've ever known. I so admired & loved them.
> 
> Sadly, I also discovered that the head and foot boards & side chair for the bedroom set from DH's Grandma and Grandpa were not stored properly and are no longer usable. The set is probably over 100 years old and I'm feeling like a terrible steward. I'll use the dresser and night stand & mirror in our bonus room, but sad that the whole set won't be reunited. Sometimes, I wish that DH had more reverence & appreciation for things, but sadly he's not phased that these once treasured items will be in a landfill somewhere.


My DH just got wind of big changes to come to make house more accessible, didn't say much. . . I told him it was time to thin some more and this would help. He was all for throwing out or giving away more processions. This time it will be his parents stuff.It doesn't seem to phase him in the least as long as it is not our art work collection. That just thinned down by daughter borrowing lots of her Dad's art work for her home. She dug out some for us that hasn't been displayed since our move in 2013. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> Wow, TNS, you did a full week's work in one day in your garden. Nicely spruced up. My family came over and finished my yard with the weed eater and Sis sprayed the oxallis which is trying to take over the lawn. I am hoping I can keep it under control as It is as nasty a weed as ever. Unfortunately, my across the street neighbor has a bad batch and does nothing so the seeds blow over in the fall with the fall canyon winds.
> If you see that house elf, see if she has relatives that would consider coming to my home.


I could use an elf also, especially at night, so when I get up, I will have something special to look forward to.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I hope that the 2 people looking for concrete information and concrete basement are both satisfied soon.
For those that don't know me at all, I love to play on words. 
We stayed up late/or early 3 a.m. talking with CA son (mostly me), after talking to Bangor Maine son & grandsons.
Littlest just turned 3 and "loves us most"and loves face timing with Gramma & Papa. 
I wish all of you a lovely weekend.

I did the unthinkable today. I hired a kid in the neighborhood to help with outside work. We have always been DIYers. Now there is just me. We got front lawn & part of back done, I loaded another bag of weeds to take to landfill on Tuesday when the re-open.
Felt good to accomplish something, with help. May get him to help next weekend.Went to mail& bank as necessary, which reminds me the mail is still in the car and there was a package. I better retrieve it and see the surprise and make some dinner. 

Looks like another late night tonight. Pot luck at church tomorrow for Missionaries . Dekrygers, Todd worked hard on establishing a hospital in Togo, West Africa. He died of rare disease just before it opened. Made National news everywhere as he had worked many years to establish this. Now his family continues to walk in the footsteps of Jesus to complete the started work. Should be an interesting share.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, does your town library collect local history, or church records? Can you add info to Ancestry.com?
> Daralene, rest and enjoy peace and beauty of Las Palmas. I'm betting you'll be asked back.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'll check.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My DH just got wind of big changes to come to make house more accessible, didn't say much. . . I told him it was time to thin some more and this would help. He was all for throwing out or giving away more processions. This time it will be his parents stuff.It doesn't seem to phase him in the least as long as it is not our art work collection. That just thinned down by daughter borrowing lots of her Dad's art work for her home. She dug out some for us that hasn't been displayed since our move in 2013. :sm02:


Those do sound like precious things to cherish.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have a DD lives w/in 5 miles. She announced that we would have to do the best we could as they are in a different season of life.
> They don't have time or inclination to help. I emailed today to come get the rest of their playground out of front yard. DSIL came over to get it, had not read message, I asked if he could install 1 air conditioner. He did it but not to happy. He was in a hurry to do his own thing and what ever DD wanted.


That DD is not being a very helpful daughter, is she? Her children will pick up on her unwillingness to help you and will most likely return the favor when she's in a similar "season of life". Could you get help from your church? I am sorry for all the pain and heartache from your kids. Our oldest son lives within 5 miles, but he's not very helpful unfortunately. Thankfully the other children are great and help when they can.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Sam I'm sorry that you have been sick for so long. Please see a DR if you don't get better. It would be too bad to have a ongoing problem that is not being treated.
> Are you the only man with pointy sticks at the tea party?
> Drink lots of tea with lemon & or ginger to clear congestion. . . Hope that you are feeling up soon.


Ha! He's the only man who's brave enough to come forward! Actually Sam leads us off every week.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I hope that the 2 people looking for concrete information and concrete basement are both satisfied soon.
> For those that don't know me at all, I love to play on words.
> We stayed up late/or early 3 a.m. talking with CA son (mostly me), after talking to Bangor Maine son & grandsons.
> Littlest just turned 3 and "loves us most"and loves face timing with Gramma & Papa.
> ...


Well good for you for hiring someone! Nice you got so much done! I understand the DIY thing....it's why DH had such a hard time hiring out the mowing. But sometimes enough is enough....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I hope all are healing who are in need of it--Sam, you take care--we do not want you back at the spa!

Here's a sneak peek at the new shawl--final editing on the pattern likely to be tomorrow. As usual, I've gotten behind on the work!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

New shawl is lovely, Sorlenna. I so admire and envy your talents and skill.

Wish I had the time to even attempt one of your designs. I do know that the hardest part is not necessarily the creation of the work but the writing up the effort with skill and intelligence is not always easy for even the best designers.

Thank you for sharing your creations with us. :sm24: :sm24: 

Ohio Joy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna, beautiful shawl. I am in awe of your skills.
Julie, glad to see your knitting. Amazed you can knit and be on the computer at the same time. I call that excellent multi-tasking.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> That DD is not being a very helpful daughter, is she? Her children will pick up on her unwillingness to help you and will most likely return the favor when she's in a similar "season of life". Could you get help from your church? I am sorry for all the pain and heartache from your kids. Our oldest son lives within 5 miles, but he's not very helpful unfortunately. Thankfully the other children are great and help when they can.


See families are all the same at different "seasons" Sons want me to hire it all done now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sorlenna, beautiful shawl. I am in awe of your skills.
> Julie, glad to see your knitting. Amazed you can knit and be on the computer at the same time. I call that excellent multi-tasking.


I prefer to have something I can pick up and work on, rather than waste my time computing only- mind you knitting and typing are mutually exclusive.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope all are healing who are in need of it--Sam, you take care--we do not want you back at the spa!
> 
> Here's a sneak peek at the new shawl--final editing on the pattern likely to be tomorrow. As usual, I've gotten behind on the work!


It is gorgeous!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I am mostly ready to have everything changed yesterday. If I have to wait long, I'll probably want to change my mind and make do with what is as I always have.
Think, I'll try to work on a little knitting. If I get it started, I'll have something to work on. 
If I never start, I'll never get anywhere. I want to start socks and a scarf.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope all are healing who are in need of it--Sam, you take care--we do not want you back at the spa!
> 
> Here's a sneak peek at the new shawl--final editing on the pattern likely to be tomorrow. As usual, I've gotten behind on the work!


That is fantastic.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for starting us off this week again. Sam I hope you are feeling bit better but perhaps you should go to a doctor to be checked?
> 
> Well the latest here is that DD called weekend home visiting doctor service this afternoon as Penelope is still coughing her head off. Doesnt seem to have asthma... anyway doctor came and said that she definately has a chest infection and cant understand why hospital hadnt started her on antibiotics as she has been coughing for over a week.... so antibiotics now. If not any better on Monday off to their GP., for another check. He said no wheezing that he could hear and she doesnt seem to be struggling with breathing so no ventolin needed as yet today.


Poor girl. She is having a rough time. I hope the antibiotics help.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am waiting for Rotorua to return from Melbourne, presently- she is good friends with Tom's mother, and Tom is Lupe's husband, so surely she will have an up-to-date address!?


I hope you at least get to have some sort of update on how he is.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy birthday to you Martina!


And from me!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy belated birthday wishes Mary ????????????sounds like you had a wonderful time
> It was my middle son's birthday on Tuesday, he enjoyed his birthday cake even took some home with him ????


Happy birthday Mary and also to you your son Sonja. :sm11:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope all are healing who are in need of it--Sam, you take care--we do not want you back at the spa!
> 
> Here's a sneak peek at the new shawl--final editing on the pattern likely to be tomorrow. As usual, I've gotten behind on the work!


A beautiful shawl!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gawrsh...thank you all so much! I'm blushing!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls, so sorry DD is not willing to help. Proud of you for hiring yard worker! Everything you can do to make your life easier is wonderful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, shawl is a knockout! You are so talented.
Martina, Happy Birthday, hope you have a wonderful day.
I feel blessed my girls are supporting me thru this.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have a DD lives w/in 5 miles. She announced that we would have to do the best we could as they are in a different season of life.
> They don't have time or inclination to help. I emailed today to come get the rest of their playground out of front yard. DSIL came over to get it, had not read message, I asked if he could install 1 air conditioner. He did it but not to happy. He was in a hurry to do his own thing and what ever DD wanted.


 :sm25: That is disappointing that they dont involve themselves with your life.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope all are healing who are in need of it--Sam, you take care--we do not want you back at the spa!
> 
> Here's a sneak peek at the new shawl--final editing on the pattern likely to be tomorrow. As usual, I've gotten behind on the work!


Wow that's gorgeous! You are very talented. :sm11:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies. Sam, please see a doctor soon, you don't want another health spa stay, do you.
> Nice weather here today. I did a bit of shopping and had a wonderful late birthday treat on Thursday. Started in the afternoon with Chris accompanying me to London via bus and train. Then tube and a trip on the Emirates Airline which is a cable car over the river Thames. We then went on the catamaran to London Bridge, came via taxi to Tower Bridge where we met Tony and Michael for a drink then a short walk along the south bank for my birthday meal at The Ivy. A lovely meal , great company too. The another short walk along the south bank and back via tube, train and taxi. A wonderful happy day.
> Next morning it was back to my little job helping Jamie.
> To all with health problems, my prayers and best wishes for good outcomes and speedy recoveries.
> Everyone take care.


It sounds like a wonderful late birthday treat!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It will be 2/3 there after this weekend. Next week is clean out china cabinet and kitchen and put up some basic drapes in living room and dining room. After that comes the crawlspace and attic and I'll hopefully be in a toss out mood and clear a lot to Goodwill and garbage. I found a box from the in-laws and found birth and death certificates for DH's grandparents, house purchase documents from 1920's and various photos and news clippings. These items were obviously important to DH's Mom so I feel we should do something with them, but what? I also found the medical records including hospital stays for DH's Mom for births, gall bladder removal and breast cancer treatments. It's like reading ancient history in both methods and costs. I'm continually amazed at my MIL's financial management acumen; she made alot happen on very low delivery man pay. Dad worked very hard for every cent and Mom made it stretch farther than anyone I've ever known. I so admired & loved them.
> 
> Sadly, I also discovered that the head and foot boards & side chair for the bedroom set from DH's Grandma and Grandpa were not stored properly and are no longer usable. The set is probably over 100 years old and I'm feeling like a terrible steward. I'll use the dresser and night stand & mirror in our bonus room, but sad that the whole set won't be reunited. Sometimes, I wish that DH had more reverence & appreciation for things, but sadly he's not phased that these once treasured items will be in a landfill somewhere.


You are coming right along with the house. Those records are treasures! Is there anyone in the family who does genealogy?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm25: That is disappointing that they dont involve themselves with your life.


We let them live with us for 2.5 years so that they could save money. (I don't know if they did) We gave them 1 acre of land to build on. As soon as it was finalized, they decided not to build now but buy one now that they can get sweat equity in and sell in 3 years, when 1st daughter graduates. They intended to build a downstairs in-law apt. w/ daylight basement
They think they were homeless while living here and act like I imposed it. Poor things. Now they are on their own in a different neighborhood. Don't need us. Their manners left much to be desired when here,Not SIL. He ran his business w/ two extra employees out of our largest room that we gave up. They also had 2 large bedrooms and a full bath on the 2nd floor, plus all use of the kitchen.
We stayed in bed until, they went to work/school and did day care for little one when not in 2 day nursery school.
They all seam so Dramatic.. . . . . :sm02:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Wow, TNS, you did a full week's work in one day in your garden. Nicely spruced up. My family came over and finished my yard with the weed eater and Sis sprayed the oxallis which is trying to take over the lawn. I am hoping I can keep it under control as It is as nasty a weed as ever. Unfortunately, my across the street neighbor has a bad batch and does nothing so the seeds blow over in the fall with the fall canyon winds.
> If you see that house elf, see if she has relatives that would consider coming to my home.


Thanks! I'm hoping to fill in some of the newly revealed bare patches with ground cover and also get a few more perennials planted next time I'm there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope all are healing who are in need of it--Sam, you take care--we do not want you back at the spa!
> 
> Here's a sneak peek at the new shawl--final editing on the pattern likely to be tomorrow. As usual, I've gotten behind on the work!


Beautiful,!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It will be 2/3 there after this weekend. Next week is clean out china cabinet and kitchen and put up some basic drapes in living room and dining room. After that comes the crawlspace and attic and I'll hopefully be in a toss out mood and clear a lot to Goodwill and garbage. I found a box from the in-laws and found birth and death certificates for DH's grandparents, house purchase documents from 1920's and various photos and news clippings. These items were obviously important to DH's Mom so I feel we should do something with them, but what? I also found the medical records including hospital stays for DH's Mom for births, gall bladder removal and breast cancer treatments. It's like reading ancient history in both methods and costs. I'm continually amazed at my MIL's financial management acumen; she made alot happen on very low delivery man pay. Dad worked very hard for every cent and Mom made it stretch farther than anyone I've ever known. I so admired & loved them.
> 
> Sadly, I also discovered that the head and foot boards & side chair for the bedroom set from DH's Grandma and Grandpa were not stored properly and are no longer usable. The set is probably over 100 years old and I'm feeling like a terrible steward. I'll use the dresser and night stand & mirror in our bonus room, but sad that the whole set won't be reunited. Sometimes, I wish that DH had more reverence & appreciation for things, but sadly he's not phased that these once treasured items will be in a landfill somewhere.


Wow what a find of treasured memories. Here is an idea of what you might do with papers etc.
When we cleared Stus parents house, I gathered all the old papers, photos and things pertaining to their lives. 
Then I bought a big photo album and put together a family history with all I felt needed to be kept. It is a wonderful record for the grandchildren to inherit one day.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope so- so much rests on whether the family has had a change of heart.


Fingers crossed for you. I hope you get reassuring news of Fale.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna I just love the shawl! It is simply outstanding, you certainly are very talented.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

DGD today was over with her Dad (DSIL) I asked if she could ride the lawn mower around the back yard. Her response was "yeah"
I asked when she could do it. Her response was "I said I could, I didn't say I would."
Not many manners in their up-bringing, and my daughter was brought up with good manners and used them appropriately.
DD says it is because she has separation anxiety caused from never having a childhood and being abandoned. I guess I do not understand the new psychology that anything goes and always be ready with an excuse. She was adopted @3 and is now 16.
DSL was uncle, now is her Dad. . . not like she hasn't known him all her life. Guess, I'm just tired and lost patience today. It was still a good day in my neighborhood. Always is!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone!! I am finally caught up on last week, sheesh, now I have to get caught up here. 
Had guitar today, nailed my song, George Jones- He stopped loving her today, then Marla and I went to the hardware store to get some more emitters for the drip system, dummy me didn't double check the package to make sure it was a 10 pack, and only got 2. :sm16: 
So David and I had to go back and get a bigger package, so at least tomorrow we can get that finished. It was a beautiful day, 77f and clear blue skies. 
Last night I made a strawberry cobbler, it came out so yummy, I needed to use the strawberries up so that filled the bill and dessert for 3 nights. 
Okay, enough of my novel, off to catch up. Oh, I did get my yarn that I ordered from String Theory with the gift card that I won from Sock Knitters Anonymous, I'll post a photo later.

quote=MindyT]More healing vibes and prayers for you Joy... you mentioned having "the girls removed". Hopefully and prayerfully not, hopefullly this is just a mixup and error. If not, we can knit you some "knockers" from www.knittedknockers.org. You can have a different pair every day for as many days as we can make them.
Hugs and positive vibes.[/quote]

LOL!! And Gwen and Flyty1 have both made them before, I think someone else has too, but can't remember.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I fly out of Saskatoon at 4:30 tomorrow but it's a 3 hr drive to Saskatoon & I have a return to Make at a store there so will probably leave about 10 ãt I have to be at the airport 90 minutes before my flight


Maatje wrote:
Took my DH to our dr yesterday. He immediately said the cortisone shot the specialist recommended would do more damage than good as it tends to break down cartilage which is already happening in his knee. But like I thought bone does regenerate so he put him on 2 supplements one which will encourage new bone growth and the other to encourage cartilage healing. He also told him no mowing which was what I hoped he would say as DH thinks he could still do it on the flat parts. But dr knows DH well and said I can't trust you to just stick with the level spots so no mowing, no jogging, and no mountain climbing! and of course we did hire a lawn service for 6 weeks. We go back to dr on July 13 to see how he's progressing - so thankful for the dr - he always tries to work with the body to help with healing instead of just masking the pain.

Good that he knows your DH will take a mile if given an inch so just put a cobbosh on the whole lot. lol
Hopefully the supplements will do the job and he'll be mostly pain free before you know it.



Gweniepooh said:


> Home from having Brantley's test done....all is clear! Technician at hospital said the home nurse tests are really unreliable and that they saw nothing and will send the final report to the doctor. Whew!
> 
> Am in the process of making calendula infused oil for making some soap. Have knitting group in just a little bit. TTYL!


That's fantastic!!! And good he got the test done and over with so now there are no worries.



Cashmeregma said:


> Here goes...it was Gran Canaria Festival Day our first day here. A few shots of that and a few others. DH eating right on the promenade. Food has all been delicious and so reasonable. I had a crepe with shrimp, smoked salmon, and sauce. Sorry I dove right in and started eating before taking a photo. I will gain weight, but oh well, I will enjoy every pound. This is a dream come true. They are talking of having us back. YAY!! I have to get ready for the concert now and I'm feeling a bit tired. Time to pull it together quickly.
> 
> By the way, it has just been in the high 60's and low 70's and they have trade winds. Now I know a little more how it is for Julie and Fan, if they are similar. We are 200 km's off the coast of the Sahara Desert. I had thought it would be a lot hotter. Apparently the other side of the island is sheltered from the trade winds and gets really hot.


Lovely photos Daralene!! The first one is my fave, what a little cutie!



Pearls Girls said:


> Resting today. . . it is gray hot & muggy. I had hoped to get grass seed spread, & some straw on top to get lawn back where the plow pushed all the snow.
> Never happened yesterday, today too hot & muggy. yesterday helped DH in to bath tub, I checked an hour later when he whistled. Tub is still full, his butt is still in the tub and his legs were dangling over the side. He can't get out. I had been anticipating this for a while. He thinks he is OK. (not true). OT came last week to check out needs for help from VA. Today they are sending helpful equipment.
> Anyways, I talked him back into the tub, drained the water, covered him with towels, turned up the heat and dialed 911.
> 2 lady EMTs came and had all the could do to get him out and back on his feet. (DH's dementia didn't help any, but he agreed that I should call for help.
> ...


Very good that the EMT's were able to get DH up and out, updating the home sounds like a good idea, hopefully ADA Compliance will get you the things you need ASAP.



Bonnie7591 said:


> We have never thinned the apples but sometimes DS has had to prop up branches when they became too heavy


Lol, it's a little tree, so I may thin them just to be safe on the front tree.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, hat is done, I hope Kathy likes it.
> 
> We have been getting a nice rain for a couple of hours, this recent moisture is what the farmers call a $million rain as it gets the crops going


Nice hat! Have a great trip



RookieRetiree said:


> I gag at apple cider vinegar for some reason. I need to go back to drinking tonic (quinine) water as tgat really helps me.


Tonic water!! That's what I was trying to think of earlier, I've used that too.



Maatje said:


> If you want them to be decent size you need to thin. My husband thins all our fruit..that way they get to be good size.


Okay, I'll thin some, they are really thick on the branches of the one in the front yard.



Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I made a decision back in 1981, that the only way to get public transport to work, was to use it- mind you I am a patient person- you have to be, gradually things are getting better.


I used to use it all the time in Anchorage, Ak, funny, where we lived in San Antonio, there was no public transport that far out. Crazy.



Pearls Girls said:


> Care giver comes 2 times a week at her schedule doesn't know how to do what is done. Not a housekeeper, she makes tea & wants to sit & watch the rest of the time. Not very good help, didn't finish H.S., raped by SD ran off to get married @16 not done much since remarried but only her 1 child all grown up and married. Negative talker, I feel like I'm helping her more than her helping me.
> I helped her change the bed as she doesn't even know how to make a bed. Then I had to find the detergent and rinse under the sink as she couldn't remember where I kept anything. She finished 1 laundry and then piled it on my bed as she doesn't know how to fold and put things away. I am so relieved when she leaves. I've just entertained for 4 hours. :sm25:


I think she should be paying you.



darowil said:


> Well Vicky has Viral Meningitis. Not a dangerous form. Waiting for more test results to decide what to do.


Oh no!! I hope that they get her on a good treatment and she's much better quickly.



Gweniepooh said:


> We've never thinned out the apples; the birds take care of that for us! We always have gotten lots still too. Of course with the one tree down now I will be surprised if we get many.


I think our birds are too small to get them, so I'll just do a little thinning. lol


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, does your town library collect local history, or church records? Can you add info to Ancestry.com?
> Daralene, rest and enjoy peace and beauty of Las Palmas. I'm betting you'll be asked back.


Good idea! It's a shame if all the information is lost.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, make sure you don't let it get too bad before heading to the doctor. Feel better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam ladies , sorry you are not feeling well Sam hope you start to feel better soon ,
> Had the day to myself today , had to laugh as husband said to me " why don't you sit outside and take it easy as it's going to be a lovely day "
> Wonder who he thought was going to tidy the house from top to bottom , cut all the grass , 3 lots of laundry , wash the floors , clear out all the rubbish he has been hoarding in spare room , water the plants and do all the ironing , house elf maybe ????
> 
> Bonnie your hat looks lovely , think your cousin will love it


Lol! Well, the thought was nice. 
Maybe Harry Potter's Dobby will visit, my luck, I'd get the one that was Sirius Blacks house elf. :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope all are healing who are in need of it--Sam, you take care--we do not want you back at the spa!
> 
> Here's a sneak peek at the new shawl--final editing on the pattern likely to be tomorrow. As usual, I've gotten behind on the work!


Love the pattern and especially that colour


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, I’m having bilateral mastectomy on Thursday. Off wit “the girls” if you don’t have breasts, you can’t get breast cancer. It looks like I have Piaget breast cancer. Usually strikes much younger women. But, Iresha saint “not in this town”. Don’t forget, the reason for the isolated town is to support Naval Air Warfare Center and it is a major testing and research installation.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam and the summary ladies for their kind and thorough updates and you for your recipes. I am concerned, Sam,that you have a pneumonia, not just a sinus infection. If this continues with the coughing up of phlegm, and feeling so lousy, in view of the "iffy" status of your lungs, I think you should go to Insta-care or Urgent care and be evaluated. If it is a pneumonia or rampant sinusitis, you need to be on antibiotics asap. Just my 2 cents worth.
> Loved the beautiful knitted hat on the last knitting paradise. It had such a fine color and great knitting.
> Had to take a detour to work as the road was blocked by multiple police cars, lights flashing and fire trucks. There was a house that had been made into several apartments on fire. Sadly, a 40 year old woman was unable to get out though the fellow living there tried to rescue her but the smoke and flames were too much. The building was a video shop that had been turned into apartments and I don't yet know if it was built to code and had adequate fire alarms and escapes. I was sorry to hear of the death and mad at myself for being upset that I had to go around about way to work. Shame on me! Good thing was that I had started about 1/2 hour early as I often set up the 06:30 room even though it is not the one assigned to me. I appreciate it when I have the early room and someone gets it ready for me so I tried to return the favor. Got to work in time no matter the detour. The fire was horrendous but I think that no other buildings near it were set alight. You can see it here
> https://www.heraldextra.com/news/local/central/provo/one-person-killed-in-early-morning-fire-in-provo/article_ef0c06ac-bb36-5c05-80f7-1684cf76abe5.html


Oh that's horrid! Good that there was only one fatality, but sad that there were any. 
Good that you made it to work on time regardless.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks Sam for another week of caring discussions. I do hope you get seen asap for your illness.
> 
> This afternoon, my knitting group held a surprise celebration for Matthew's success in the art competitions. We had a lovely time. It was fun having people bring drawings and ceramic together to show Matthew's talents. He even received a little bit of money to do something nice for himself. It was a fun afternoon. My boys helped another family to take down all of the tables and put them in the hallway and get the room ready for a graduation celebration tomorrow afternoon. Matthew and DH will attend that and I will work in the morning and attend a 2 year old birthday party. I was relatively practical in my gift selection. I picked out two summer pajamas and a flashlight.
> 
> A special lady who first inspired Matthew to do cards has had two strokes in the past two week. We are disheartened for our dear friend, Edna. She has received many humanitarian awards for her service to our military as well as the hospitals around the world who help those injured in times of war.


What a wonderful thing to do for Matthew!! 
I'm so sorry that Edna is having such health issues, she sounds like an amazing woman.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the new week's start. I went to the grocery this morning (can't run out of kitty food!), finished the editing for the new pattern, and checked on the shawl, which is dry. Whew. I'm hoping to get pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Today after I finished the pattern, I cut up cantaloupe, made pasta salad for tomorrow and fixed supper. Now I will see how much chart drawing I can do with a puppy on my lap! DD worked today so I'm "babysitting." Ahab is nine months old now!
> 
> I know I haven't been too talkative lately (some things on my mind keeping me a bit preoccupied), but please know y'all are all in my heart. Hugs and blessings.


Lol! Ahab is definitely good for keeping your lap warm. 
I hope that things are okay and you aren't worrying about anything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Mine is good at that too....has been known to say, "You're not ironing again? Why don't you come and sit down, give yourself a rest." !!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well I arrived safely, even 1/2 hr early but the drive to Kathy’s was long, windy hilly road & lots of traffic. She looks good & says she’s feeling ok, says the back pain she had before chemo is gone. ????????the chemo is doing some good.

Pearl, sounds like your DD isn’t too helpful, it seems the ones who get the most help are least likely to return it, I’m sorry, hope you can get some other good helpers 

Well I better get to bed, with the 2 hr time change I’m going to have trouble getting up in the am & another cousin is coming for coffee at 10am


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for starting us off this week again. Sam I hope you are feeling bit better but perhaps you should go to a doctor to be checked?
> 
> Well the latest here is that DD called weekend home visiting doctor service this afternoon as Penelope is still coughing her head off. Doesnt seem to have asthma... anyway doctor came and said that she definately has a chest infection and cant understand why hospital hadnt started her on antibiotics as she has been coughing for over a week.... so antibiotics now. If not any better on Monday off to their GP., for another check. He said no wheezing that he could hear and she doesnt seem to be struggling with breathing so no ventolin needed as yet today.


I'm glad that you DD called the doctor to visit and that that doc was good and got Penelope on antibiotics, hopefully she'll be back in the pink in no time. 
Hopefully DD will be fine soon too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you for the start and recipes, Sam, and for the summery, Kate, Margaret and Julie. Sam, I just want to second all the pleas for you to see a doc. Phlegmy cough does not sound like a good thing for you. We might need to tattle to Heidi!!!
> 
> Man, talk about crazy weather in Minnesota! Last week driving back from the lake the car showed 102F. Last night back at the lake (and this am,) we are freezing-45F. I'm thinking maybe I should have made au gratin potatoes in the oven instead of potato salad. And ir's windy too! DGS was looking for the loons this am. I told him they were back at their nest keeping their eggs warm!


It is crazy, we had 91f in May, that NEVER happens, good grief, I don't even want to think what July and August are going to be like. 
Lol, I bet they were too, that's a big drop in temps.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies. Sam, please see a doctor soon, you don't want another health spa stay, do you.
> Nice weather here today. I did a bit of shopping and had a wonderful late birthday treat on Thursday. Started in the afternoon with Chris accompanying me to London via bus and train. Then tube and a trip on the Emirates Airline which is a cable car over the river Thames. We then went on the catamaran to London Bridge, came via taxi to Tower Bridge where we met Tony and Michael for a drink then a short walk along the south bank for my birthday meal at The Ivy. A lovely meal , great company too. The another short walk along the south bank and back via tube, train and taxi. A wonderful happy day.
> Next morning it was back to my little job helping Jamie.
> To all with health problems, my prayers and best wishes for good outcomes and speedy recoveries.
> Everyone take care.


Sounds like a fabulous birthday treat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you at least get to have some sort of update on how he is.


That would be good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Fingers crossed for you. I hope you get reassuring news of Fale.


 :sm24: So do I!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are coming right along with the house. Those records are treasures! Is there anyone in the family who does genealogy?


Not that I'm aware of, but I've sent an email around to see if anyone wants them. They'll go in a drawer if not. I can't bear to do anyrhing else with them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow what a find of treasured memories. Here is an idea of what you might do with papers etc.
> When we cleared Stus parents house, I gathered all the old papers, photos and things pertaining to their lives.
> Then I bought a big photo album and put together a family history with all I felt needed to be kept. It is a wonderful record for the grandchildren to inherit one day.


Great idea.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Gawrsh...thank you all so much! I'm blushing!


 :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> We let them live with us for 2.5 years so that they could save money. (I don't know if they did) We gave them 1 acre of land to build on. As soon as it was finalized, they decided not to build now but buy one now that they can get sweat equity in and sell in 3 years, when 1st daughter graduates. They intended to build a downstairs in-law apt. w/ daylight basement
> They think they were homeless while living here and act like I imposed it. Poor things. Now they are on their own in a different neighborhood. Don't need us. Their manners left much to be desired when here,Not SIL. He ran his business w/ two extra employees out of our largest room that we gave up. They also had 2 large bedrooms and a full bath on the 2nd floor, plus all use of the kitchen.
> We stayed in bed until, they went to work/school and did day care for little one when not in 2 day nursery school.
> They all seam so Dramatic.. . . . . :sm02:


Mmmm. Shame. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> DGD today was over with her Dad (DSIL) I asked if she could ride the lawn mower around the back yard. Her response was "yeah"
> I asked when she could do it. Her response was "I said I could, I didn't say I would."
> Not many manners in their up-bringing, and my daughter was brought up with good manners and used them appropriately.
> DD says it is because she has separation anxiety caused from never having a childhood and being abandoned. I guess I do not understand the new psychology that anything goes and always be ready with an excuse. She was adopted @3 and is now 16.
> DSL was uncle, now is her Dad. . . not like she hasn't known him all her life. Guess, I'm just tired and lost patience today. It was still a good day in my neighborhood. Always is!


Sounds like the "me" generation., just excuses and expectations of everyone else. I hope she "grows" up and becomes more helpful. Well maybe you will see karma as the years go by and your DD gets treated like you did by her kids. Have said that same thing to my DD who has been quite the "handful" over the years (but is much better with me now)... I tell her that I hope her daughters dont treat her like she has me. :sm19:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have a DD lives w/in 5 miles. She announced that we would have to do the best we could as they are in a different season of life.
> They don't have time or inclination to help. I emailed today to come get the rest of their playground out of front yard. DSIL came over to get it, had not read message, I asked if he could install 1 air conditioner. He did it but not to happy. He was in a hurry to do his own thing and what ever DD wanted.


That's not very nice of daughter , maybe someone should remind her of all the times you helped her when she was young and at a different season in her life , 
Glad to see you got some help from the young man you hired , he will be thankful for the extra Income and you are thankful for the help


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope all are healing who are in need of it--Sam, you take care--we do not want you back at the spa!
> 
> Here's a sneak peek at the new shawl--final editing on the pattern likely to be tomorrow. As usual, I've gotten behind on the work!


It's beautiful sorlenna , you are clever to figure all that out , I think I would be bald with in 5 minutes if I ever tried ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy birthday Mary and also to you your son Sonja. :sm11:


Thank you Cathy , he has had a great time ,, instead of buying each other gifts for birthdays , he and his girlfriend go away , girlfriend is really good at finding the best deals , so no doubt she will be looking again for her birthday


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope all are healing who are in need of it--Sam, you take care--we do not want you back at the spa!
> 
> Here's a sneak peek at the new shawl--final editing on the pattern likely to be tomorrow. As usual, I've gotten behind on the work!


That is so beautiful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy , he has had a great time ,, instead of buying each other gifts for birthdays , he and his girlfriend go away , girlfriend is really good at finding the best deals , so no doubt she will be looking again for her birthday


Thats a great way to celebrate. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> DGD today was over with her Dad (DSIL) I asked if she could ride the lawn mower around the back yard. Her response was "yeah"
> I asked when she could do it. Her response was "I said I could, I didn't say I would."
> Not many manners in their up-bringing, and my daughter was brought up with good manners and used them appropriately.
> DD says it is because she has separation anxiety caused from never having a childhood and being abandoned. I guess I do not understand the new psychology that anything goes and always be ready with an excuse. She was adopted @3 and is now 16.
> DSL was uncle, now is her Dad. . . not like she hasn't known him all her life. Guess, I'm just tired and lost patience today. It was still a good day in my neighborhood. Always is!


 I think I would have lost patience a long time ago 
Do hope you get some better help from somewhere


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> It's good to hear about your various adventures, certainly keeps us all interested and informed. I hope you will enjoy Vienna. DH worked there (weekdays only, came home at weekend) for about 3 years so I occasionally visited and really enjoyed just wandering around and discovering things. I particularly enjoyed the Botanic Gardens which were near the hotel, and the Hundertwasser House which I found by accident, not on a conducted tour. Do tell us more when you get the chance.


I remember one time you were there and I mentioned a candle shop near the Cathedral. Wonder if it is still there. I've been to the Hundertwasser House. We went there on purpose. I am so intrigued by his architecture. When I first heard his name I thought it was about waterfalls. I woke up way too early this morning and they have a tour planned today.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I remember one time you were there and I mentioned a candle shop near the Cathedral. Wonder if it is still there. I've been to the Hundertwasser House. We went there on purpose. I am so intrigued by his architecture. When I first heard his name I thought it was about waterfalls. I woke up way too early this morning and they have a tour planned today.


Did you know we have a public toilet created by Hundertwasser, here in Kawakawa New Zealand. You might like to take a look! Google Hundertwasser toilet New. Zealand. I haven't seen them in person but they are pretty amazing to see online!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope all are healing who are in need of it--Sam, you take care--we do not want you back at the spa!
> 
> Here's a sneak peek at the new shawl--final editing on the pattern likely to be tomorrow. As usual, I've gotten behind on the work!


That's beautiful Sorlenna. No wonder it's taken you so long to get the pattern edited.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all

Still busy with work and trying to pack for move. Still no new place yet. Will see how that goes.

On the news, saw the news about US wild fires. If anyone near, stay safe please.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Still busy with work and trying to pack for move. Still no new place yet. Will see how that goes.
> 
> On the news, saw the news about US wild fires. If anyone near, stay safe please.


Oh dear, I hope you manage to get somewhere soon. Do you have a back up plan for if you run out of time? Hugs.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Still busy with work and trying to pack for move. Still no new place yet. Will see how that goes.
> 
> On the news, saw the news about US wild fires. If anyone near, stay safe please.


I hope you find a good place soon


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

It was cold morning again here but eventually we had a bit of sunshine later this afternoon so spent half hour out in the garden. Also had a nice phone chat with Julie today... :sm11: 

Well Penelope's cough is little better and she has eaten food today... yay. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It was cold morning again here but eventually we had a bit of sunshine later this afternoon so spent half hour out in the garden. Also had a nice phone chat with Julie today... :sm11:
> 
> Well Penelope's cough is little better and she has eaten food today... yay. :sm24:


It was good to talk! has been wet to just cloudy most of the day here- but mild temperatures.

Glad Penelope is improving.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope all are healing who are in need of it--Sam, you take care--we do not want you back at the spa!
> 
> Here's a sneak peek at the new shawl--final editing on the pattern likely to be tomorrow. As usual, I've gotten behind on the work!


Such beauty! You are a very talented lady.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope all are healing who are in need of it--Sam, you take care--we do not want you back at the spa!
> 
> Here's a sneak peek at the new shawl--final editing on the pattern likely to be tomorrow. As usual, I've gotten behind on the work!


That is beautiful.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well I arrived safely, even 1/2 hr early but the drive to Kathy's was long, windy hilly road & lots of traffic. She looks good & says she's feeling ok, says the back pain she had before chemo is gone. ????????the chemo is doing some good.
> 
> Pearl, sounds like your DD isn't too helpful, it seems the ones who get the most help are least likely to return it, I'm sorry, hope you can get some other good helpers
> 
> Well I better get to bed, with the 2 hr time change I'm going to have trouble getting up in the am & another cousin is coming for coffee at 10am


Pleased to hear that your cousin is feeling better since her chemo.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Did you know we have a public toilet created by Hundertwasser, here in Kawakawa New Zealand. You might like to take a look! Google Hundertwasser toilet New. Zealand. I haven't seen them in person but they are pretty amazing to see online!


I didn't know you had Hundertwasser public toilets. I looked them up and they truly are amazing and original. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's beautiful sorlenna , you are clever to figure all that out , I think I would be bald with in 5 minutes if I ever tried ????


With all the baby things you do without patterns, don't count yourself out! I'm sure you can do whatever you set your mind to knit wise. You are brave in many ways. :sm02:

Thank you & everyone else for the kind comments.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> It was cold morning again here but eventually we had a bit of sunshine later this afternoon so spent half hour out in the garden. Also had a nice phone chat with Julie today... :sm11:
> 
> Well Penelope's cough is little better and she has eaten food today... yay. :sm24:


Thank goodness. You must feel like you can breathe a little deeper. Know she still has a way to go but a step in the right direction! So nice you got to talk with Julie. A nice conversation with her always brightens one's day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Busyworkerbee, sure hope you find a place to live. At least you are almost ready to go when you do find a place.

Bonnie, so glad cousin feels a little better and is up to her visiting!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Still busy with work and trying to pack for move. Still no new place yet. Will see how that goes.
> 
> On the news, saw the news about US wild fires. If anyone near, stay safe please.


Hugs, as I know how that can be. I hope the new place is all you need and want and that you find something soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> With all the baby things you do without patterns, don't count yourself out! I'm sure you can do whatever you set your mind to knit wise. You are brave in many ways. :sm02:
> 
> Thank you & everyone else for the kind comments.


Sorlenna, well deserved. I too am amazed at not only knitting but keeping track of it all for a pattern. Bravo. Pattern writing is a whole different talent. I'm a pattern reader and I find that is hard enough for me. :sm23:

On our way to the aquarium if DH ever gets ready. Never thought I'd see the day when I was quicker than him. Swelling in my leg has gone down today so walking will be possible. Helps that I can wear tongs today and not have to fit my feet inside shoes. I actually think walking in the warm sand and ocean water is good for it.

Someone asked if we took the vitamin D for jet lag. No, just that my doctor put me on a high dose of it that I take once a week and at the same time, this is the first time I've not suffered terrible jet lag. Normally I start to feel better about the day before we leave for home. This time DH and I both have felt fine from the first day and that is a FIRST for me. Don't know that it's the D but this is the first time I've been on a high dose of that and the first time in my life that I didn't wish to be in bed the whole time we were away.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It was cold morning again here but eventually we had a bit of sunshine later this afternoon so spent half hour out in the garden. Also had a nice phone chat with Julie today... :sm11:
> 
> Well Penelope's cough is little better and she has eaten food today... yay. :sm24:


 :sm24: so glad to hear the little one is improving. And always nice to talk to a friend!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sassafras, good choice in having your surgery. Glad you caught it in time. You can knit some knitted knockers for yourself as you recuperate. I have you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie, enjoy your time with your cousin. I hope the treatment yields good results.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joy, thank you. Doubt I’ll wear knockers. It is what it is and summer on the desert doesn’t forecast wearing knockers in 110-115F.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We had terrible wind all night and it's still going this morning. That brings the wildfire smoke in (fire is away from here, but we get smoky air). The last report said it has burned a little over 27,000 acres, but the wind likely helped it spread. We had another start yesterday down by the river here but I haven't heard more yet. The wind is supposed to drop off this morning sometime.

Jane goes for her next vaccinations today, so I'll drop DD at work and then take the kitten and Ahab (he loves to go somewhere!) for that and pick up DD when she's done. Luckily she is at a close location this weekend.

Meanwhile, I need another cuppa. Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> With all the baby things you do without patterns, don't count yourself out! I'm sure you can do whatever you set your mind to knit wise. You are brave in many ways. :sm02:
> 
> Thank you & everyone else for the kind comments.


Lol you should see the 2 heaps of mess in front of me at the moment ????
I'm turning green with the amount of time I've spent frogging ????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Joy, thank you. Doubt I'll wear knockers. It is what it is and summer on the desert doesn't forecast wearing knockers in 110-115F.


Joy, my mom chose not to wear any prostheses. She had her surgeries when she was in her 80s and lived to be 94. She said she was comfortable without and just wore a soft undershirt for an undergarment.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well I arrived safely, even 1/2 hr early but the drive to Kathy's was long, windy hilly road & lots of traffic. She looks good & says she's feeling ok, says the back pain she had before chemo is gone. ????????the chemo is doing some good.
> 
> Pearl, sounds like your DD isn't too helpful, it seems the ones who get the most help are least likely to return it, I'm sorry, hope you can get some other good helpers
> 
> Well I better get to bed, with the 2 hr time change I'm going to have trouble getting up in the am & another cousin is coming for coffee at 10am


Glad to hear you arrived safely Bonnie and that the chemo is doing some good


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Still busy with work and trying to pack for move. Still no new place yet. Will see how that goes.
> 
> On the news, saw the news about US wild fires. If anyone near, stay safe please.


Do hope you find somewhere soon Heather for both you and Maggie May


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It was cold morning again here but eventually we had a bit of sunshine later this afternoon so spent half hour out in the garden. Also had a nice phone chat with Julie today... :sm11:
> 
> Well Penelope's cough is little better and she has eaten food today... yay. :sm24:


That is good news Cathy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol you should see the 2 heaps of mess in front of me at the moment ????
> I'm turning green with the amount of time I've spent frogging ????


Oh, that shawl probably had more tinking and frogging than the stitches it ended up with! :sm23: Sometimes, I can't count...heh. It's all part of the process.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy , he has had a great time ,, instead of buying each other gifts for birthdays , he and his girlfriend go away , girlfriend is really good at finding the best deals , so no doubt she will be looking again for her birthday


Experiences are worth way more than things. She sounds like a keeper.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Martina/Mary I apologize for having missed your birthday; reading too fast the past few days. Anyway, happy birthday belatedly. 
And, Sonja I'm also glad your middle son had a wonderful birthday cake. 


Cashmeregma said:


> Martina, Happy Birthday. That got right by me. l Hope it was a wonderful day for you.
> 
> Swedenme, sure sounds like your middle son enjoyed his cake. Yum.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I would have lost patience a long time ago
> Do hope you get some better help from somewhere


Pearls Girls; Having some good and reliable help is a necessity for you so I hope things fall in place for you quickly. I remember caring for our DSIL and how hard it was - seemed like there was a new challenge every week. Sending good vibes that you'll get help soon along with some hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Still busy with work and trying to pack for move. Still no new place yet. Will see how that goes.
> 
> On the news, saw the news about US wild fires. If anyone near, stay safe please.


Hope you find something soon. How long can you stay in your current place?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It was cold morning again here but eventually we had a bit of sunshine later this afternoon so spent half hour out in the garden. Also had a nice phone chat with Julie today... :sm11:
> 
> Well Penelope's cough is little better and she has eaten food today... yay. :sm24:


That's great news.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TNS/Lin I need you to come to my house...unfortunately the top picture is what my front and one side area looks like! Just can not get DH to attend to them and I flat out can not. I probably should just hire someone to do it but am trying to watch the budget.


TNS said:


> Thanks Sam for introducing a new TP, and to our doughty ladies for the summary and photo etc listings. Sam, I hope you are soon feeling better - get thee to a physician if not!
> 
> I'm now in Englandwith DH at the in-laws, MIL just retired for the night so I've gone to bed for an early night. I spent the last 2 days gardening if you can call it that. DH stays near Cambridge all week (unless travelling) but doesn't do the garden. I arrived to see this. Oops didn't attach!
> Will retry. Ok!!
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, well deserved. I too am amazed at not only knitting but keeping track of it all for a pattern. Bravo. Pattern writing is a whole different talent. I'm a pattern reader and I find that is hard enough for me. :sm23:
> 
> On our way to the aquarium if DH ever gets ready. Never thought I'd see the day when I was quicker than him. Swelling in my leg has gone down today so walking will be possible. Helps that I can wear tongs today and not have to fit my feet inside shoes. I actually think walking in the warm sand and ocean water is good for it.
> 
> Someone asked if we took the vitamin D for jet lag. No, just that my doctor put me on a high dose of it that I take once a week and at the same time, this is the first time I've not suffered terrible jet lag. Normally I start to feel better about the day before we leave for home. This time DH and I both have felt fine from the first day and that is a FIRST for me. Don't know that it's the D but this is the first time I've been on a high dose of that and the first time in my life that I didn't wish to be in bed the whole time we were away.


 Is it a prescription version of Vitamin D? I've not heard of a once a week dosage abd that sounds very attractive to me. I'm getting to the point where there seems to be too many pills.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Joy, thank you. Doubt I'll wear knockers. It is what it is and summer on the desert doesn't forecast wearing knockers in 110-115F.


I hear you. Keeping you in prayer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie; I’m so glad you got there safely. Enjoy your time together.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The shawl is absolutely devine!


Sorlenna said:


> I hope all are healing who are in need of it--Sam, you take care--we do not want you back at the spa!
> 
> Here's a sneak peek at the new shawl--final editing on the pattern likely to be tomorrow. As usual, I've gotten behind on the work!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope all are healing who are in need of it--Sam, you take care--we do not want you back at the spa!
> 
> Here's a sneak peek at the new shawl--final editing on the pattern likely to be tomorrow. As usual, I've gotten behind on the work!


Stunning!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> We let them live with us for 2.5 years so that they could save money. (I don't know if they did) We gave them 1 acre of land to build on. As soon as it was finalized, they decided not to build now but buy one now that they can get sweat equity in and sell in 3 years, when 1st daughter graduates. They intended to build a downstairs in-law apt. w/ daylight basement
> They think they were homeless while living here and act like I imposed it. Poor things. Now they are on their own in a different neighborhood. Don't need us. Their manners left much to be desired when here,Not SIL. He ran his business w/ two extra employees out of our largest room that we gave up. They also had 2 large bedrooms and a full bath on the 2nd floor, plus all use of the kitchen.
> We stayed in bed until, they went to work/school and did day care for little one when not in 2 day nursery school.
> They all seam so Dramatic.. . . . . :sm02:


I'm so sorry..


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Martina/Mary I apologize for having missed your birthday; reading too fast the past few days. Anyway, happy birthday belatedly.
> And, Sonja I'm also glad your middle son had a wonderful birthday cake.


Thanks for the wishes. I didn't tell anyone it was my birthday, so don't blame yourself. We went out locally for a meal on the day, and had the real deal on Thursday. I got flowers, a plant, a stitched picture from my friend Val and a bag from each of my sons, so I'd a great time. While I mention Val, can you keep her in your prayers as she's still in a great deal of pain and unable to do much. The picture was one she'd done some years ago. She's a great needlewoman.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is it a prescription version of Vitamin D? I've not heard of a once a week dosage abd that sounds very attractive to me. I'm getting to the point where there seems to be too many pills.


I took a prescription mega dose once a week when I first found I was deficient. Then I went to a daily--I don't mind the gel capsule for that; it's the horse pill calcium I dislike! I've decided when I have to get calcium again, I'm going with the gummy version.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Val is in my prayers.


martina said:


> Thanks for the wishes. I didn't tell anyone it was my birthday, so don't blame yourself. We went out locally for a meal on the day, and had the real deal on Thursday. I got flowers, a plant, a stitched picture from my friend Val and a bag from each of my sons, so I'd a great time. While I mention Val, can you keep her in your prayers as she's still in a great deal of pain and unable to do much. The picture was one she'd done some years ago. She's a great needlewoman.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Wow what a find of treasured memories. Here is an idea of what you might do with papers etc.
> When we cleared Stus parents house, I gathered all the old papers, photos and things pertaining to their lives.
> Then I bought a big photo album and put together a family history with all I felt needed to be kept. It is a wonderful record for the grandchildren to inherit one day.


Great idea Fan! I have so many old photos from my aunt and my dad keeps reminding me of all his photo albums....I have 2 adopted sisters who aren't interested and my brother is only mildly so..... I'm older by 5 1/2 years than my brother so some things just dont appeal to him....my thought is to collect all the most important photos from my aunt compile them into a book and then have copies made either at Costco or some other photo place and give those to my siblings.....my one adopted sister has lived in Africa for decades - haven't seen her in over 20 years - and the other one when my mom died was not even much interested in the family jewelry, let alone pictures of ancestors.......which brings me to a question.....I have some coral beads that some of the Dutch women used to wear as part of their native dress. I'm not sure what exactly they are - my mom always said they were blood coral beads. Trying to figure out how to make something out of the beads for each of my daughters.....I don't think there are enough for necklaces- if you look at old pictures of the women in southern Holland you will notice the women always wore them... I have my great grandmothers strand....I've kind of looked on line for some ideas but so far haven't found anything really suitable or doable....projects projects....hopefully I will live to 100 to get them all accomplished!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> DGD today was over with her Dad (DSIL) I asked if she could ride the lawn mower around the back yard. Her response was "yeah"
> I asked when she could do it. Her response was "I said I could, I didn't say I would."
> Not many manners in their up-bringing, and my daughter was brought up with good manners and used them appropriately.
> DD says it is because she has separation anxiety caused from never having a childhood and being abandoned. I guess I do not understand the new psychology that anything goes and always be ready with an excuse. She was adopted @3 and is now 16.
> DSL was uncle, now is her Dad. . . not like she hasn't known him all her life. Guess, I'm just tired and lost patience today. It was still a good day in my neighborhood. Always is!


Im glad you are able to remain upbeat! Hugs and blessings ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've diffusing another batch of calendula with olive oil. Yesterday made Calendula Everything Salve only to have a boo-boo when trying to take it up and pour into containers; water got into the mix which will promote bateria growth. So ticked but managed to salvage most of it and extract most of the liquid without water. I did though have to order a preservative (Optiphen plus) which will be here Monday and will re-cook the salve adding it in just as a precautionary measure; sure don't want to give/sell any salve only to have it develop bacteria and have to be tossed. Oh well....just a minor blip overall. I will say the salve truly is wonderful. Amazing how quickly the calendula heals your skin. I'm really enjoying making soaps, salves, etc. again. I spent the entire day out on the deck and when not messing with the soap sat and did knitting/crocheting. Yes, I am also doing some very basic crocheting; making some double thick hot pads. Super easy pattern; a no brainer! 

DH got most of the yard cut yesterday and again this morning actually cut down a few tiny trees that had taken over around my one big butterfly bush. Still, need to have someone "pretty up" the areas but was certainly not going to dissuade him from doing what he has now finally done! I thanked him profusely. Who knows....he may do more in the future; never give up hope! LOL Gotta love that man!
We had another rain/storm late afternoon early evening. Supposedly we are done with rain for today and coming week. 

Well, I'm off to work on soaps, etc. TTYL


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Did you know we have a public toilet created by Hundertwasser, here in Kawakawa New Zealand. You might like to take a look! Google Hundertwasser toilet New. Zealand. I haven't seen them in person but they are pretty amazing to see online!


I'm going to do that! Never heard of it before!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Still busy with work and trying to pack for move. Still no new place yet. Will see how that goes.
> 
> On the news, saw the news about US wild fires. If anyone near, stay safe please.


Hope you find a suitable place soon....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well I arrived safely, even 1/2 hr early but the drive to Kathy's was long, windy hilly road & lots of traffic. She looks good & says she's feeling ok, says the back pain she had before chemo is gone. ????????the chemo is doing some good.
> 
> Pearl, sounds like your DD isn't too helpful, it seems the ones who get the most help are least likely to return it, I'm sorry, hope you can get some other good helpers
> 
> Well I better get to bed, with the 2 hr time change I'm going to have trouble getting up in the am & another cousin is coming for coffee at 10am


Glad your cousin is feeling slightly better. Hopefully the chemo will do it's job and eradicate the cancer. Have a great visit.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

pacer said:


> Such beauty! You are a very talented lady.


Exactly!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, well deserved. I too am amazed at not only knitting but keeping track of it all for a pattern. Bravo. Pattern writing is a whole different talent. I'm a pattern reader and I find that is hard enough for me. :sm23:
> 
> On our way to the aquarium if DH ever gets ready. Never thought I'd see the day when I was quicker than him. Swelling in my leg has gone down today so walking will be possible. Helps that I can wear tongs today and not have to fit my feet inside shoes. I actually think walking in the warm sand and ocean water is good for it.
> 
> Someone asked if we took the vitamin D for jet lag. No, just that my doctor put me on a high dose of it that I take once a week and at the same time, this is the first time I've not suffered terrible jet lag. Normally I start to feel better about the day before we leave for home. This time DH and I both have felt fine from the first day and that is a FIRST for me. Don't know that it's the D but this is the first time I've been on a high dose of that and the first time in my life that I didn't wish to be in bed the whole time we were away.


Glad you don't have jet lag... interesting re the vitamin D.... it would seem that would be the case....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well I arrived safely, even 1/2 hr early but the drive to Kathy's was long, windy hilly road & lots of traffic. She looks good & says she's feeling ok, says the back pain she had before chemo is gone. ????????the chemo is doing some good.
> 
> Pearl, sounds like your DD isn't too helpful, it seems the ones who get the most help are least likely to return it, I'm sorry, hope you can get some other good helpers
> 
> Well I better get to bed, with the 2 hr time change I'm going to have trouble getting up in the am & another cousin is coming for coffee at 10am


Glad you arrived safe and sound even though lacking sleep. Enjoy your visit with your cousins.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Did you know we have a public toilet created by Hundertwasser, here in Kawakawa New Zealand. You might like to take a look! Google Hundertwasser toilet New. Zealand. I haven't seen them in person but they are pretty amazing to see online!


Looked it up! Amazing! His apartment building in Vienna is pretty crazy too! Thanks for bringing him to our attention...had never heard of him before - always interesting to learn and see new things. Love ktp!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Off to Sunday meeting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Belated birthdays. All this talk of birthday cakes and specifically pineapple upside down cake had my mouth watering so I made one for the Memorial Day outing. Yummy! To avoid temptation, the remainder went home with DS's family. I'm going to try the same recipe with the rhubarb I got at the farmer's market. But, I want to try the rhubarb bread too so back to the market tomorrow.
> 
> I'm working on the upstairs bathroom today and used gel stain on the upper and lower cabinets. It's amazing how many nicks and wear points occur over time. They look almost brand new now.
> 
> All systems are go in the TN house and the paperwork making it official should be here today. We'll sign and notarize on Monday. The builder has been given the go ahead by the bank so I'll be heading that way as the foundation and outside are completed (first inspection and payment date) and to walk through the framing and designate locations of overhead lighting, wall sockets, switches, stained beams, stained arches and master bath layout. I'll also be picking out wall and fireplace tile, sinks, mirrors, faucets, appliances and light fixtures. I already have Pinterest pages full of ideas. Getting down to many decisions that we'll have to live with for a very long time. I'm hoping the timing is after the KAP.


You are getting so much done fairly quickly, hopefully it will sell like the wind and everything will go smoothly on the new construction. I can't wait to see the photos when it's all done. 
Really too bad about the bed, but good that you have the other parts of the set that are in good shape still.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It will be 2/3 there after this weekend. Next week is clean out china cabinet and kitchen and put up some basic drapes in living room and dining room. After that comes the crawlspace and attic and I'll hopefully be in a toss out mood and clear a lot to Goodwill and garbage. I found a box from the in-laws and found birth and death certificates for DH's grandparents, house purchase documents from 1920's and various photos and news clippings. These items were obviously important to DH's Mom so I feel we should do something with them, but what? I also found the medical records including hospital stays for DH's Mom for births, gall bladder removal and breast cancer treatments. It's like reading ancient history in both methods and costs. I'm continually amazed at my MIL's financial management acumen; she made alot happen on very low delivery man pay. Dad worked very hard for every cent and Mom made it stretch farther than anyone I've ever known. I so admired & loved them.
> 
> Sadly, I also discovered that the head and foot boards & side chair for the bedroom set from DH's Grandma and Grandpa were not stored properly and are no longer usable. The set is probably over 100 years old and I'm feeling like a terrible steward. I'll use the dresser and night stand & mirror in our bonus room, but sad that the whole set won't be reunited. Sometimes, I wish that DH had more reverence & appreciation for things, but sadly he's not phased that these once treasured items will be in a landfill somewhere.


I love old documents like that, I had found the land deed for my great great grandfathers land as well as the brand licenses and everything, passed them to my Aunt for her to look at and give back, but she passed and my cousins wife took them with ALL the family photos and documents that I was supposed to get and then took them to Alaska with her, I'm not impressed with that, but it is what it is, oh well. Henry(mom's SO) sent all the family photos that she had of her mom and dad and everything, to her brother even though she had wanted me to have them, he said that they belonged with her family, what the heck was I? Oh well, off this rant, need to go finish the drip system so D can go fishing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But it was fun!
> 
> For Sam who does not venture beyond KTP, what I am knitting as I read things on the computer.


Those are so cute. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks Sam for introducing a new TP, and to our doughty ladies for the summary and photo etc listings. Sam, I hope you are soon feeling better - get thee to a physician if not!
> 
> I'm now in Englandwith DH at the in-laws, MIL just retired for the night so I've gone to bed for an early night. I spent the last 2 days gardening if you can call it that. DH stays near Cambridge all week (unless travelling) but doesn't do the garden. I arrived to see this. Oops didn't attach!
> Will retry. Ok!!
> ...


Wow, you got a lot accomplished.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes.....I gather there is a strong correlation with the presence of an adult female ..... :sm16:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Some years ago British eggs had a Lion stamp on them to show how fresh they were so lion eggs could just be possible...... :sm23:


LOL!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I took a prescription mega dose once a week when I first found I was deficient. Then I went to a daily--I don't mind the gel capsule for that; it's the horse pill calcium I dislike! I've decided when I have to get calcium again, I'm going with the gummy version.


Even the gummy versions are a bit much; I haven't found one I like. I started splitting the horsepills and take 1/2 with morning meds and 1/2 with the evening ones. That seems to work best for me. I don't feel any differently when taking vitamin D and the levels are low..I'm not sure my body is absorbing it so I need to talk to Dr. about that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Did you know we have a public toilet created by Hundertwasser, here in Kawakawa New Zealand. You might like to take a look! Google Hundertwasser toilet New. Zealand. I haven't seen them in person but they are pretty amazing to see online!


I googled both the toilet and the house in Vienna. Amazing architecture.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Even the gummy versions are a bit much; I haven't found one I like. I started splitting the horsepills and take 1/2 with morning meds and 1/2 with the evening ones. That seems to work best for me. I don't feel any differently when taking vitamin D and the levels are low..I'm not sure my body is absorbing it so I need to talk to Dr. about that.


That's my plan to get through the rest of this bottle of calcium; I know a couple of people who do the gummies, so I'll see what they think as well. Bub went to a gummy vitamin and seems to like those all right.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm sitting here wondering if I should go to the movies to see The Book Club. I can't seem to get my a$$ in gear. I tripped a couple of days ago and landed on my face. I have a very fat lip and a bit of a black eye. I've tried covering up the bruise but my lip is something else. Not pretty to look at.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Great idea Fan! I have so many old photos from my aunt and my dad keeps reminding me of all his photo albums....I have 2 adopted sisters who aren't interested and my brother is only mildly so..... I'm older by 5 1/2 years than my brother so some things just dont appeal to him....my thought is to collect all the most important photos from my aunt compile them into a book and then have copies made either at Costco or some other photo place and give those to my siblings.....my one adopted sister has lived in Africa for decades - haven't seen her in over 20 years - and the other one when my mom died was not even much interested in the family jewelry, let alone pictures of ancestors.......which brings me to a question.....I have some coral beads that some of the Dutch women used to wear as part of their native dress. I'm not sure what exactly they are - my mom always said they were blood coral beads. Trying to figure out how to make something out of the beads for each of my daughters.....I don't think there are enough for necklaces- if you look at old pictures of the women in southern Holland you will notice the women always wore them... I have my great grandmothers strand....I've kind of looked on line for some ideas but so far haven't found anything really suitable or doable....projects projects....hopefully I will live to 100 to get them all accomplished!


Great ideas. Would there be enough beads to put into a clutch/purse. My sister is currently making purses for all the girls in her family and they are very cute. You could also make purse tassel charms or bracelets.

I have some sponge coral that look like those and they are called blood coral in the photos.

https://www.google.com/search?q=holland+women%27s+traditional+garb&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari#imgrc=3cq73VB_v--IhM:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm sitting here wondering if I should go to the movies to see The Book Club. I can't seem to get my a$$ in gear. I tripped a couple of days ago and landed on my face. I have a very fat lip and a bit of a black eye. I've tried covering up the bruise but my lip is something else. Not pretty to look at.


Sorry to hear about your fall. Your fat lip and bruised eye will heal, but I'm not surprised you don't feel like getting your a$$ in to gear, something like that knocks your confidence. Just take a few days rest and only do what you feel like doing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I didn't know you had Hundertwasser public toilets. I looked them up and they truly are amazing and original. Thanks for pointing that out.


He lived here for quite a while towards the end of his life. Forget whether he actually died here or not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank goodness. You must feel like you can breathe a little deeper. Know she still has a way to go but a step in the right direction! So nice you got to talk with Julie. A nice conversation with her always brightens one's day.


You are very kind. Daralene!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have a DD lives w/in 5 miles. She announced that we would have to do the best we could as they are in a different season of life.
> They don't have time or inclination to help. I emailed today to come get the rest of their playground out of front yard. DSIL came over to get it, had not read message, I asked if he could install 1 air conditioner. He did it but not to happy. He was in a hurry to do his own thing and what ever DD wanted.


Ohkayy, that's different, I hope that when she's in the same "season of life", that she doesn't expect her kids to not be in a different one. lol Children, don't you sometimes wonder if they were switched at birth or a pod person from Mars, I sure do about Christopher, he certainly wasn't raised to be a dingbat. 
Good that DSIL did install the air conditioner, and he probably silently feels good about doing it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My DH just got wind of big changes to come to make house more accessible, didn't say much. . . I told him it was time to thin some more and this would help. He was all for throwing out or giving away more processions. This time it will be his parents stuff.It doesn't seem to phase him in the least as long as it is not our art work collection. That just thinned down by daughter borrowing lots of her Dad's art work for her home. She dug out some for us that hasn't been displayed since our move in 2013. :sm02:


Good that DH is on board for eliminating things and getting things thinned out. Is the daughter that's borrowing, the one that doesn't want to help? Nice that she dug some out for you, that you haven't displayed in a while.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are so cute. :sm24:


They are such a quick knit- and use so little yarn!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That DD is not being a very helpful daughter, is she? Her children will pick up on her unwillingness to help you and will most likely return the favor when she's in a similar "season of life". Could you get help from your church? I am sorry for all the pain and heartache from your kids. Our oldest son lives within 5 miles, but he's not very helpful unfortunately. Thankfully the other children are great and help when they can.


Does he talk to his siblings or just doesn't want to talk to anyone? Neighbors oldes just turned 18 and graduated, she's moving into her own apt this weekend, hasn't talked to her mom in a year, blames her for putting the pedophile/sexual predator, in prison. I hope that she eventually realizes that her mom did what was necessary. Until that piece of crap got hold of her just after she turned 16, she was a good, smart, honest girl with dreams of going into Neuro Sciences, in now planning to stay here and get a BA in Business Admin. And she's such a sweetie in general, it just breaks my heart to see how she is with her mom and how introverted she's become.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ha! He's the only man who's brave enough to come forward! Actually Sam leads us off every week.


We have Aran and our Marine/photographer(can't remember his id) also, who haven't been to visit in a long time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope all are healing who are in need of it--Sam, you take care--we do not want you back at the spa!
> 
> Here's a sneak peek at the new shawl--final editing on the pattern likely to be tomorrow. As usual, I've gotten behind on the work!


Oh Sorlenna, it's gorgeous!!!! David said it was nice also, his words. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We have Aran and our Marine/photographer(can't remember his id) also, who haven't been to visit in a long time.


Doogie


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> DGD today was over with her Dad (DSIL) I asked if she could ride the lawn mower around the back yard. Her response was "yeah"
> I asked when she could do it. Her response was "I said I could, I didn't say I would."
> Not many manners in their up-bringing, and my daughter was brought up with good manners and used them appropriately.
> DD says it is because she has separation anxiety caused from never having a childhood and being abandoned. I guess I do not understand the new psychology that anything goes and always be ready with an excuse. She was adopted @3 and is now 16.
> DSL was uncle, now is her Dad. . . not like she hasn't known him all her life. Guess, I'm just tired and lost patience today. It was still a good day in my neighborhood. Always is!


I have a friend who's stepdaughter decided to not teach manners as they would just pick them up as they went along, finally as teens, something happened and she realized that they weren't going to "just pick them up", and now it's too late to teach, my friend tried to tell her that all along, but no, she knew so much more. Oh well. And they aren't going to pick up what mom didn't demonstrate, friend also told her that. lol
I understand you being tired, and sometimes it good to let it all out, much better to come to us than to hold it all in. HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, I'm having bilateral mastectomy on Thursday. Off wit "the girls" if you don't have breasts, you can't get breast cancer. It looks like I have Piaget breast cancer. Usually strikes much younger women. But, Iresha saint "not in this town". Don't forget, the reason for the isolated town is to support Naval Air Warfare Center and it is a major testing and research installation.


Well you are a younger woman at heart, does that count? 
Iresha is a fabulous doctor, I wish we all had a doctor as committed to healing as she is. 
Yep, Thursday, we'll all be with you in spirit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not that I'm aware of, but I've sent an email around to see if anyone wants them. They'll go in a drawer if not. I can't bear to do anyrhing else with them.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> TNS/Lin I need you to come to my house...unfortunately the top picture is what my front and one side area looks like! Just can not get DH to attend to them and I flat out can not. I probably should just hire someone to do it but am trying to watch the budget.


Can you hire one of the grandkids?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Still busy with work and trying to pack for move. Still no new place yet. Will see how that goes.
> 
> On the news, saw the news about US wild fires. If anyone near, stay safe please.


I hope you find the perfect place for you and Maggie soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Great idea Fan! I have so many old photos from my aunt and my dad keeps reminding me of all his photo albums....I have 2 adopted sisters who aren't interested and my brother is only mildly so..... I'm older by 5 1/2 years than my brother so some things just dont appeal to him....my thought is to collect all the most important photos from my aunt compile them into a book and then have copies made either at Costco or some other photo place and give those to my siblings.....my one adopted sister has lived in Africa for decades - haven't seen her in over 20 years - and the other one when my mom died was not even much interested in the family jewelry, let alone pictures of ancestors.......which brings me to a question.....I have some coral beads that some of the Dutch women used to wear as part of their native dress. I'm not sure what exactly they are - my mom always said they were blood coral beads. Trying to figure out how to make something out of the beads for each of my daughters.....I don't think there are enough for necklaces- if you look at old pictures of the women in southern Holland you will notice the women always wore them... I have my great grandmothers strand....I've kind of looked on line for some ideas but so far haven't found anything really suitable or doable....projects projects....hopefully I will live to 100 to get them all accomplished!


That's a wonderful idea for the photos. As for the coral beads, what about bracelets?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sitting here wondering if I should go to the movies to see The Book Club. I can't seem to get my a$$ in gear. I tripped a couple of days ago and landed on my face. I have a very fat lip and a bit of a black eye. I've tried covering up the bruise but my lip is something else. Not pretty to look at.


Sending healing thoughts


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending healing thoughts


Or if you want to make necklaces, could you use them with some neutral colored beads or some that would complement the coral ones?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have a friend who's stepdaughter decided to not teach manners as they would just pick them up as they went along, finally as teens, something happened and she realized that they weren't going to "just pick them up", and now it's too late to teach, my friend tried to tell her that all along, but no, she knew so much more. Oh well. And they aren't going to pick up what mom didn't demonstrate, friend also told her that. lol
> I understand you being tired, and sometimes it good to let it all out, much better to come to us than to hold it all in. HUGS!!!


I recall someone remarking that they were surprised my kids had such good manners and asked me how I got them to say please and thank you when they were little...I responded that I said please and thank you to them, because if I didn't, how would they learn? It seemed like common sense to me!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Gwen....photos: can you scan and put on DVD or whatever it is people do these days? I received a CD/DVD whatever of my friend's funeral with the music and testimonials or rememberences. I guess it's a CD but I don't see why photos coouldn't be scanned and made into a DVD for people to see. Copies, I understand, are inexpensive. Maybe scan, put on a thumb drive and take to a place that does that stuff. I bet a teenager in the family or neighborhood would know how to do it! They know all that stuff.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Recently went to pick up new spectacles from a new for me supplier. Scripts are correct but in wrong frames. They have hopefully reordered with correct frames. Am thinking of keeping the first set as spare. Bit annoyed really.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Recently went to pick up new spectacles from a new for me supplier. Scripts are correct but in wrong frames. They have hopefully reordered with correct frames. Am thinking of keeping the first set as spare. Bit annoyed really.


Understandably! Any progress on the house hunting?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, nice to be reassured you and the prayer warriors will have my back on Thursday. 
Liz, so sorry yo fell and bruised your eye and busted your lip. Remember to use Arnica Montana cream or gel, and homeopathic sublingual tabs. Helps clear bruising. I’m a tad discolored from all the blood work and back to using both. You have fallen before. Do you have FM or Parkinson’s? I have FM and I know it affects my balance and spatial sense so I can fall or bump into furniure etc. Wonder how I’ll do without “the girls”. From DDDD to zilch will make a big difference in my balance.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Looked it up! Amazing! His apartment building in Vienna is pretty crazy too! Thanks for bringing him to our attention...had never heard of him before - always interesting to learn and see new things. Love ktp!


Thanks to Daralene who began my search, Hundertwasser toilet is a big tourist attraction here, so bright and quirky in its design. Must look at the Vienna one. 
Yes we sure do find out neat things on here. Good luck with the coral bead project, it sounds great. Would love to see them.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've diffusing another batch of calendula with olive oil. Yesterday made Calendula Everything Salve only to have a boo-boo when trying to take it up and pour into containers; water got into the mix which will promote bateria growth. So ticked but managed to salvage most of it and extract most of the liquid without water. I did though have to order a preservative (Optiphen plus) which will be here Monday and will re-cook the salve adding it in just as a precautionary measure; sure don't want to give/sell any salve only to have it develop bacteria and have to be tossed. Oh well....just a minor blip overall. I will say the salve truly is wonderful. Amazing how quickly the calendula heals your skin. I'm really enjoying making soaps, salves, etc. again. I spent the entire day out on the deck and when not messing with the soap sat and did knitting/crocheting. Yes, I am also doing some very basic crocheting; making some double thick hot pads. Super easy pattern; a no brainer!
> 
> DH got most of the yard cut yesterday and again this morning actually cut down a few tiny trees that had taken over around my one big butterfly bush. Still, need to have someone "pretty up" the areas but was certainly not going to dissuade him from doing what he has now finally done! I thanked him profusely. Who knows....he may do more in the future; never give up hope! LOL Gotta love that man!
> We had another rain/storm late afternoon early evening. Supposedly we are done with rain for today and coming week.
> ...


Like the idea of the calendula lotion. I was gifted some called healing elements balm - it has calendula as the first ingredient, has no fragrance either and is just amazing! I suffer from eczema especially in the summer when I work in the yard and this stuff heals really well. The nice thing is it is not greasy soaks in quickly. I have also used a kapanga/ Shea butter, but find it doesn't soak in that well. Good luck making yours....will you be selling it?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I love old documents like that, I had found the land deed for my great great grandfathers land as well as the brand licenses and everything, passed them to my Aunt for her to look at and give back, but she passed and my cousins wife took them with ALL the family photos and documents that I was supposed to get and then took them to Alaska with her, I'm not impressed with that, but it is what it is, oh well. Henry(mom's SO) sent all the family photos that she had of her mom and dad and everything, to her brother even though she had wanted me to have them, he said that they belonged with her family, what the heck was I? Oh well, off this rant, need to go finish the drip system so D can go fishing.


Can you at least get some copies?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> I googled both the toilet and the house in Vienna. Amazing architecture.


Ha I did and thought the same!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm sitting here wondering if I should go to the movies to see The Book Club. I can't seem to get my a$$ in gear. I tripped a couple of days ago and landed on my face. I have a very fat lip and a bit of a black eye. I've tried covering up the bruise but my lip is something else. Not pretty to look at.


Oh dear! What did you trip over? Be careful with yourself!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey all, just stopping in while a take a quick break to take some more allergy tincture, cleaning the garage is dusty business. I have gotten quite a ways on getting the attached shed cleared out, over halfway there, found the leather bound books that were missing, most of them were fine, a few that need some attention, and a few that were gonners, sad, but it could have been all of them so I'll call myself lucky indeed, water seeped in under the shed so mold on some, mold ate a couple. 
Why do I not throw things away when I do not need them anymore, ie, coffee pot, toaster... they still worked when I put them out there but I doubt they do now, oh well, in the dumpster now. 
Now I feel like I have bugs. lol Oh well, hope everyone is having a wonderful day, I'm heading back out. 
See Y'all later.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great ideas. Would there be enough beads to put into a clutch/purse. My sister is currently making purses for all the girls in her family and they are very cute. You could also make purse tassel charms or bracelets.
> 
> I have some sponge coral that look like those and they are called blood coral in the photos.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=holland+women%27s+traditional+garb&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari#imgrc=3cq73VB_v--IhM:


Yes! Those beads look very similar! The costume is different from what my ancestors wore. My grandmother actually wore hers most of her life until her asthma and heart issues became too much as the costume was quite heavy and bulky. Glad to see another name for them.... I thought of bracelets....are you of Dutch origin?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear about your fall. Your fat lip and bruised eye will heal, but I'm not surprised you don't feel like getting your a$$ in to gear, something like that knocks your confidence. Just take a few days rest and only do what you feel like doing.


Good advice!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Does he talk to his siblings or just doesn't want to talk to anyone? Neighbors oldes just turned 18 and graduated, she's moving into her own apt this weekend, hasn't talked to her mom in a year, blames her for putting the pedophile/sexual predator, in prison. I hope that she eventually realizes that her mom did what was necessary. Until that piece of crap got hold of her just after she turned 16, she was a good, smart, honest girl with dreams of going into Neuro Sciences, in now planning to stay here and get a BA in Business Admin. And she's such a sweetie in general, it just breaks my heart to see how she is with her mom and how introverted she's become.


No he only talks to one other sibling....it is what it is.... I hope he comes around eventually ......hopefully before we die! I did leave a letter in our safety box for him and his family telling him we forgive him for ignoring us and that we love him and his. This is because we travel frequently and one never knows. We don't want him feeling bad/ guilty for the rest of his life in case we haven't been able to be reconciled.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> That's a wonderful idea for the photos. As for the coral beads, what about bracelets?


Thought of that....I think that will be my winter project this year....beads and family photos.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> Or if you want to make necklaces, could you use them with some neutral colored beads or some that would complement the coral ones?


Possibly.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Recently went to pick up new spectacles from a new for me supplier. Scripts are correct but in wrong frames. They have hopefully reordered with correct frames. Am thinking of keeping the first set as spare. Bit annoyed really.


Very understandable to be annoyed! Hope you get the correct ones soon....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, nice to be reassured you and the prayer warriors will have my back on Thursday.
> Liz, so sorry yo fell and bruised your eye and busted your lip. Remember to use Arnica Montana cream or gel, and homeopathic sublingual tabs. Helps clear bruising. I'm a tad discolored from all the blood work and back to using both. You have fallen before. Do you have FM or Parkinson's? I have FM and I know it affects my balance and spatial sense so I can fall or bump into furniure etc. Wonder how I'll do without "the girls". From DDDD to zilch will make a big difference in my balance.


Yes it sure will....also in the fit of your clothes..... maybe just some knitted knockers would be a good idea just to help.....will be thinking of you on Thursday.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey all, just stopping in while a take a quick break to take some more allergy tincture, cleaning the garage is dusty business. I have gotten quite a ways on getting the attached shed cleared out, over halfway there, found the leather bound books that were missing, most of them were fine, a few that need some attention, and a few that were gonners, sad, but it could have been all of them so I'll call myself lucky indeed, water seeped in under the shed so mold on some, mold ate a couple.
> Why do I not throw things away when I do not need them anymore, ie, coffee pot, toaster... they still worked when I put them out there but I doubt they do now, oh well, in the dumpster now.
> Now I feel like I have bugs. lol Oh well, hope everyone is having a wonderful day, I'm heading back out.
> See Y'all later.


Seems like you have the cleaning bug too! I'm slowly paring down stuff...we have truckloads of books - am going to tell the children who are here next week to go through all the shelves and pick out a few they really really want...except not my out of print ones...I have a few of those and am not willing to let those go yet.....I do find both my husband and myself reading more and more on our kindles.... way easier to carry around than books.....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Liz, sorry to hear you fell; take care and mend quickly.

Jane got her vaccines, and she does NOT like being in the car!

I'm waiting to hear from DD--she may have to leave work early as we actually have a thunderstorm overhead right now (not really any rain but plenty of thunder so far). Merlin will vanish into his hidey hole, I'm sure--he hates thunder!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I'm sitting here wondering if I should go to the movies to see The Book Club. I can't seem to get my a$$ in gear. I tripped a couple of days ago and landed on my face. I have a very fat lip and a bit of a black eye. I've tried covering up the bruise but my lip is something else. Not pretty to look at.


Sorry to hear this Liz , hope it doesn't hurt to much especially the lip


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> TNS/Lin I need you to come to my house...unfortunately the top picture is what my front and one side area looks like! Just can not get DH to attend to them and I flat out can not. I probably should just hire someone to do it but am trying to watch the budget.


Hire a H.S. kid. . .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Liz! What caused you to trip? Do be careful; that sounds painful. Go see the movie; no one will see you in the dark and you will enjoy it.


budasha said:


> I'm sitting here wondering if I should go to the movies to see The Book Club. I can't seem to get my a$$ in gear. I tripped a couple of days ago and landed on my face. I have a very fat lip and a bit of a black eye. I've tried covering up the bruise but my lip is something else. Not pretty to look at.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I took a prescription mega dose once a week when I first found I was deficient. Then I went to a daily--I don't mind the gel capsule for that; it's the horse pill calcium I dislike! I've decided when I have to get calcium again, I'm going with the gummy version.


I switched to all yummy gummy.Multi & D 2-3,000 units per day. Calcium settled like rocks, so, don't take it. :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The older ones have jobs and the 2 younger ones wouldn't be interested. I do hire my great nephew from time to time. 


tami_ohio said:


> Can you hire one of the grandkids?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think this was intended for someone else....maybe Rookie Retiree/Jeanette??? I'm not sure what you are talking about but know Rookie earlier posted about pictures & documents she's found in her purging.


MindyT said:


> Gwen....photos: can you scan and put on DVD or whatever it is people do these days? I received a CD/DVD whatever of my friend's funeral with the music and testimonials or rememberences. I guess it's a CD but I don't see why photos coouldn't be scanned and made into a DVD for people to see. Copies, I understand, are inexpensive. Maybe scan, put on a thumb drive and take to a place that does that stuff. I bet a teenager in the family or neighborhood would know how to do it! They know all that stuff.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> I'm so sorry..


No reason to be sorry. Parents are full of giving, thoughtful, caring and compassionate.
She was repeatedly raped and held captive while in college; she has never been the same. I don't take this as an excuse any more as she has been married 12 years now, and said everything in her life is to be considered as a living and learning experience.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been thinking about possibly selling; did so many year ago on a wholesale basis but not sure I want to get back into it like previously. Perhaps on a very small scale. I did put Tea Tree Essential Oil in my calendula anything salve for additional healing/theraputic value.


Maatje said:


> Like the idea of the calendula lotion. I was gifted some called healing elements balm - it has calendula as the first ingredient, has no fragrance either and is just amazing! I suffer from eczema especially in the summer when I work in the yard and this stuff heals really well. The nice thing is it is not greasy soaks in quickly. I have also used a kapanga/ Shea butter, but find it doesn't soak in that well. Good luck making yours....will you be selling it?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I love old documents like that, I had found the land deed for my great great grandfathers land as well as the brand licenses and everything, passed them to my Aunt for her to look at and give back, but she passed and my cousins wife took them with ALL the family photos and documents that I was supposed to get and then took them to Alaska with her, I'm not impressed with that, but it is what it is, oh well. Henry(mom's SO) sent all the family photos that she had of her mom and dad and everything, to her brother even though she had wanted me to have them, he said that they belonged with her family, what the heck was I? Oh well, off this rant, need to go finish the drip system so D can go fishing.


There are lots of hurts we all experience in life. We need to be long on forgiveness or the wounds fester and we are held hostage to it.
I got a surprise from a brother yesterday. I received a Visa card in the mail. I called today to ask how come and thank him.
I had found his name posted in the Gov't list of lost money. He saved enough for extra tax he will be required to pay, sent some to me, bought a trailer hitch for himself, and gave the rest to children's charities. He was a brat when at home. The US Army had 23 years of his life to straightened him out and turn him into a kind and generous person. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> I'm sitting here wondering if I should go to the movies to see The Book Club. I can't seem to get my a$$ in gear. I tripped a couple of days ago and landed on my face. I have a very fat lip and a bit of a black eye. I've tried covering up the bruise but my lip is something else. Not pretty to look at.


I heard the movie is good. Go anyway. It doesn't matter what you look like as everyone is supposed to be watching the movie.

If they look at you, just think of all the wonderful false stories they can make up with their imagination and miss the entire movie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, nice to be reassured you and the prayer warriors will have my back on Thursday.
> Liz, so sorry yo fell and bruised your eye and busted your lip. Remember to use Arnica Montana cream or gel, and homeopathic sublingual tabs. Helps clear bruising. I'm a tad discolored from all the blood work and back to using both. You have fallen before. Do you have FM or Parkinson's? I have FM and I know it affects my balance and spatial sense so I can fall or bump into furniure etc. Wonder how I'll do without "the girls". From DDDD to zilch will make a big difference in my balance.


It sure will! Your back and shoulder muscles are going to be much relieved. I'm on the bandwagon heading to be with you on Thursday.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Good that DH is on board for eliminating things and getting things thinned out. Is the daughter that's borrowing, the one that doesn't want to help? Nice that she dug some out for you, that you haven't displayed in a while.


yes. She came today to borrow tools.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes! Those beads look very similar! The costume is different from what my ancestors wore. My grandmother actually wore hers most of her life until her asthma and heart issues became too much as the costume was quite heavy and bulky. Glad to see another name for them.... I thought of bracelets....are you of Dutch origin?


No, just love the red coral plus I organized International Day at our elementary school and loved all the costumes the children would wear. We are a very diverse area and had nearly 30 different countries represented.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Je, thank you. I’m there for you too.
Maatje, love your compassion in writing note so son know he is forgiven and loved. 
Meditated 1.5 hours. Cleaning bedroom. Do a little, rat lo!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey all, just stopping in while a take a quick break to take some more allergy tincture, cleaning the garage is dusty business. I have gotten quite a ways on getting the attached shed cleared out, over halfway there, found the leather bound books that were missing, most of them were fine, a few that need some attention, and a few that were gonners, sad, but it could have been all of them so I'll call myself lucky indeed, water seeped in under the shed so mold on some, mold ate a couple.
> Why do I not throw things away when I do not need them anymore, ie, coffee pot, toaster... they still worked when I put them out there but I doubt they do now, oh well, in the dumpster now.
> Now I feel like I have bugs. lol Oh well, hope everyone is having a wonderful day, I'm heading back out.
> See Y'all later.


Be aware. . . mold is dangerous and hard to get rid of. Local quilt store flooded and lost stock in the basement. She finally closed her entire business as the mold also got up stairs and fabric was not able to be sold.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Lol you should see the 2 heaps of mess in front of me at the moment ????
> I'm turning green with the amount of time I've spent frogging ????


That is funny Sonja aka frog lady knitting designer. What a title you are gaining as you continue to amaze us.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra, thanks for the Hugs.

??? It is wonderful that your knitting friends love you and Matthew so much that they would have a celebratory party just for him. It is a great part of people with disabilities, etc. to make them feel special and good about themselves.You have some wonderful friends, keep them all. I am sure that they see you 2 also as special friends.

Sassafras, what time will it be here when you have surgery, on Thursday? I will have you, your Dr, and care givers surrounded with prayers during this time. I have experienced God's Love, Pease and Healing through the intercession of Prayer Warriors, many times.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I recall someone remarking that they were surprised my kids had such good manners and asked me how I got them to say please and thank you when they were little...I responded that I said please and thank you to them, because if I didn't, how would they learn? It seemed like common sense to me!


My boys were taught to say please and thank you at a young age also. They still thank us for their meals each day as well as other things in their days. My younger sister had my oldest son for a week while he was in high school. She called me and asked what was wrong with my kid. I asked her what the problem was and she said he would not raid her food and would not take seconds without asking first. I told her he better not raid her food without asking first. He still is quite polite about taking food when at other people's homes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Or if you want to make necklaces, could you use them with some neutral colored beads or some that would complement the coral ones?


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thought of that....I think that will be my winter project this year....beads and family photos.....


 :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

For Sassafras and others. . . My DH's Aunt Alice, who was a knitter also had a double Mastectomy years ago. I knew her but not very well. She knew that I liked to knit and do handwork, so she shared her story with me. The hospital gave her a little pillow to hold under her arm so she could crochet. She asked them if she had heard it right. If she held the pillow under her arm she could crochet. They assured her that was correct. She responded with this operation being a miracle; by just holding the pillow under her arm she would be able to crochet. She didn't know how to before the operation but now had a new magic skill. We all rolled with laughter as she had kept a straight face the entire time she shared her story. I don't take this lightly but she did. One friend at the local Dr Office Just had the same surgery; so I offered to knit "Boobs" if she wanted some. She was happy to not have to wear a bra anymore. Each is different. One lady I cared for had a single and did not wear prosthesis as "it was too heavy" I knitted one and she was delighted. Blessings to all who have had or are having surgery.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Seems like you have the cleaning bug too! I'm slowly paring down stuff...we have truckloads of books - am going to tell the children who are here next week to go through all the shelves and pick out a few they really really want...except not my out of print ones...I have a few of those and am not willing to let those go yet.....I do find both my husband and myself reading more and more on our kindles.... way easier to carry around than books.....


Go through and put a piece of sticky note on , or a book mark in, the books you want to keep ahead of time. Then they will know which ones you want to keep.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The older ones have jobs and the 2 younger ones wouldn't be interested. I do hire my great nephew from time to time.


I understand that. Oldest dgs now has a job. Bet the great nephew would be pleased to do it for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> There are lots of hurts we all experience in life. We need to be long on forgiveness or the wounds fester and we are held hostage to it.
> I got a surprise from a brother yesterday. I received a Visa card in the mail. I called today to ask how come and thank him.
> I had found his name posted in the Gov't list of lost money. He saved enough for extra tax he will be required to pay, sent some to me, bought a trailer hitch for himself, and gave the rest to children's charities. He was a brat when at home. The US Army had 23 years of his life to straightened him out and turn him into a kind and generous person. :sm02:


How kind!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

How to tempt fate 
Was asked this morning how was I sleeping as I've been so tired lately , my reply was I've been sleeping ok not waking up in the middle of the night lately . Tonight I fell asleep for all of 5 minutes I'm now wide awake ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> That is funny Sonja aka frog lady knitting designer. What a title you are gaining as you continue to amaze us.


Thank you Mary I like that title ????I think I've whipped my dresses into submission , they are both looking better than they did , although I'm still not happy with the 4 ply one think it's because don't usually use that yarn


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Caught up for now but I am sure the week will steal away my time for reading and following along. I worked yesterday and today as well as attended a birthday party yesterday. I missed a wonderful piano recital yesterday, but DH and Matthew attended it. It was what one of our high school graduates did for his open house/reception to honor his graduation. He is an amazing musician. I talked with his parents today and told them what I want to do for his graduation gift. I am going to put together a tote of snacks, etc. for him to have in his dorm room. I did that last year for another graduate and it was so appreciated. I am actually going to do that with my family while we are on vacation next month since the young man will be attending school near my MIL/FIL. They will meet up with the young man to give it to him. I plan on putting healthier snack items with other not so healthy snacks. Of course the snack items have to be ones that will keep for a while.

Tuesday afternoon I have a meeting and Thursday evening Matthew goes back to his art class. I am not sure how much overtime I will be working this week. We do have family pictures scheduled for Saturday afternoon. I will probably only get the free 8 X 10 picture as the company is so pricey. It is through our church so they can do a new picture directory otherwise we probably would not be doing it. Friday afternoon I have knit group so that leaves me with Monday and Wednesday to have a bit of time for myself. I should not say that too much as someone will try to find me something to do.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary I like that title ????I think I've whipped my dresses into submission , they are both looking better than they did , although I'm still not happy with the 4 ply one think it's because don't usually use that yarn


That could certainly make you think something is not looking right. I always look forward to seeing pictures of your beautiful creations.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How to tempt fate
> Was asked this morning how was I sleeping as I've been so tired lately , my reply was I've been sleeping ok not waking up in the middle of the night lately . Tonight I fell asleep for all of 5 minutes I'm now wide awake ????


Oh no. I hope you are able to sleep later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls, I would love if you could do that. Won’t know time til I see Dr. Stemmer 2:30pm Tuesday. Iresha set up appt and he agreed to fit me in his schedule.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls, love your aunts humor!


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope all are healing who are in need of it--Sam, you take care--we do not want you back at the spa!
> 
> Here's a sneak peek at the new shawl--final editing on the pattern likely to be tomorrow. As usual, I've gotten behind on the work!


Great shawl!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Pearls Girls, I would love if you could do that. Won't know time til I see Dr. Stemmer 2:30pm Tuesday. Iresha set up appt and he agreed to fit me in his schedule.


We will be praying for you and the doctors, nurses and other care givers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Finished last weeks KTP.
Vicky seems to be doing better. Last night she was talking of going to work tomorrow! I will ring her soon and discourage this but she is a normally sensible adult and will make up her own mind but hoping she will listen to me. 

And DAvid is doing much better as well. The day before he saw the doctor I suggested he try using a very small dose of codeine to stop the cough. He has been doing this and thinks that it is actually this that has worked. Once I suggested it he remembered trying it once before and it working. So we might use it as an early intervention in future. After all He won't be any worse off than he is now if it doesn't work. 
It was recommended to me 40 years ago and then Maryanne saw a respiratory specialist who suggested the same thing for her. Explained that the coughing actually irritates the airway and prompts more coughing which is why coughs can hang round for no obvious reason.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Like the idea of the calendula lotion. I was gifted some called healing elements balm - it has calendula as the first ingredient, has no fragrance either and is just amazing! I suffer from eczema especially in the summer when I work in the yard and this stuff heals really well. The nice thing is it is not greasy soaks in quickly. I have also used a kapanga/ Shea butter, but find it doesn't soak in that well. Good luck making yours....will you be selling it?


Yes, will you be selling it? I had a co-worker who made callendula salve. Fabulous, fantastic for everything imaginable. She is long gone and I was laid off after she left. Let us know. Perhaps built-in customer base! yay


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Finished last weeks KTP.
> Vicky seems to be doing better. Last night she was talking of going to work tomorrow! I will ring her soon and discourage this but she is a normally sensible adult and will make up her own mind but hoping she will listen to me.
> 
> And DAvid is doing much better as well. The day before he saw the doctor I suggested he try using a very small dose of codeine to stop the cough. He has been doing this and thinks that it is actually this that has worked. Once I suggested it he remembered trying it once before and it working. So we might use it as an early intervention in future. After all He won't be any worse off than he is now if it doesn't work.
> It was recommended to me 40 years ago and then Maryanne saw a respiratory specialist who suggested the same thing for her. Explained that the coughing actually irritates the airway and prompts more coughing which is why coughs can hang round for no obvious reason.


I'm glad both of them are feeling better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It was cold morning again here but eventually we had a bit of sunshine later this afternoon so spent half hour out in the garden. Also had a nice phone chat with Julie today... :sm11:
> 
> Well Penelope's cough is little better and she has eaten food today... yay. :sm24:


Wonderful that you and Julie had a nice conversation, and also that Penelope is doing a bit better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, the shed is cleaned out completely, and most of the garage is cleaned up, I just need to do the corner where all my garden stuff is kept, what a difference. David came home from fishing, said I'd done a good job, :sm16: , and backed his truck in. My glutes and lower back are feeling the work, but it is a job well done and it needed it, I filled half of one big dumpster and a quarter of another, still a few things to go, but I'll wait until they empty the dumpsters tomorrow. 
Now, to try to catch up, I don't know if it's possible this week. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Joy, thank you. Doubt I'll wear knockers. It is what it is and summer on the desert doesn't forecast wearing knockers in 110-115F.


And no boob sweat!!! lol I hate boob sweat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just did a quick catch up. Prayers for all that are facing trials and tribulations. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We had terrible wind all night and it's still going this morning. That brings the wildfire smoke in (fire is away from here, but we get smoky air). The last report said it has burned a little over 27,000 acres, but the wind likely helped it spread. We had another start yesterday down by the river here but I haven't heard more yet. The wind is supposed to drop off this morning sometime.
> 
> Jane goes for her next vaccinations today, so I'll drop DD at work and then take the kitten and Ahab (he loves to go somewhere!) for that and pick up DD when she's done. Luckily she is at a close location this weekend.
> 
> Meanwhile, I need another cuppa. Hugs and blessings to all.


I hope that they get both fires under control quickly. 
Jane is growing up so fast, nice that Ahab enjoys going with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol you should see the 2 heaps of mess in front of me at the moment ????
> I'm turning green with the amount of time I've spent frogging ????


YUCK!! Hopefully you won't need to do too much more of that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks for the wishes. I didn't tell anyone it was my birthday, so don't blame yourself. We went out locally for a meal on the day, and had the real deal on Thursday. I got flowers, a plant, a stitched picture from my friend Val and a bag from each of my sons, so I'd a great time. While I mention Val, can you keep her in your prayers as she's still in a great deal of pain and unable to do much. The picture was one she'd done some years ago. She's a great needlewoman.


Definitely praying, and happy late BD.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Great idea Fan! I have so many old photos from my aunt and my dad keeps reminding me of all his photo albums....I have 2 adopted sisters who aren't interested and my brother is only mildly so..... I'm older by 5 1/2 years than my brother so some things just dont appeal to him....my thought is to collect all the most important photos from my aunt compile them into a book and then have copies made either at Costco or some other photo place and give those to my siblings.....my one adopted sister has lived in Africa for decades - haven't seen her in over 20 years - and the other one when my mom died was not even much interested in the family jewelry, let alone pictures of ancestors.......which brings me to a question.....I have some coral beads that some of the Dutch women used to wear as part of their native dress. I'm not sure what exactly they are - my mom always said they were blood coral beads. Trying to figure out how to make something out of the beads for each of my daughters.....I don't think there are enough for necklaces- if you look at old pictures of the women in southern Holland you will notice the women always wore them... I have my great grandmothers strand....I've kind of looked on line for some ideas but so far haven't found anything really suitable or doable....projects projects....hopefully I will live to 100 to get them all accomplished!


Maybe earrings?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've diffusing another batch of calendula with olive oil. Yesterday made Calendula Everything Salve only to have a boo-boo when trying to take it up and pour into containers; water got into the mix which will promote bateria growth. So ticked but managed to salvage most of it and extract most of the liquid without water. I did though have to order a preservative (Optiphen plus) which will be here Monday and will re-cook the salve adding it in just as a precautionary measure; sure don't want to give/sell any salve only to have it develop bacteria and have to be tossed. Oh well....just a minor blip overall. I will say the salve truly is wonderful. Amazing how quickly the calendula heals your skin. I'm really enjoying making soaps, salves, etc. again. I spent the entire day out on the deck and when not messing with the soap sat and did knitting/crocheting. Yes, I am also doing some very basic crocheting; making some double thick hot pads. Super easy pattern; a no brainer!
> 
> DH got most of the yard cut yesterday and again this morning actually cut down a few tiny trees that had taken over around my one big butterfly bush. Still, need to have someone "pretty up" the areas but was certainly not going to dissuade him from doing what he has now finally done! I thanked him profusely. Who knows....he may do more in the future; never give up hope! LOL Gotta love that man!
> We had another rain/storm late afternoon early evening. Supposedly we are done with rain for today and coming week.
> ...


You are cooking away with the soaps, salves, etc...
Nice that DH took care of some of the yard work that you needed done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Even the gummy versions are a bit much; I haven't found one I like. I started splitting the horsepills and take 1/2 with morning meds and 1/2 with the evening ones. That seems to work best for me. I don't feel any differently when taking vitamin D and the levels are low..I'm not sure my body is absorbing it so I need to talk to Dr. about that.


Dr. Dan our Naturopath likes Garden of Life vitamins, Walmart actually carries them now too, they have the regular ones, the gummies/chewables, and also sprays.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's my plan to get through the rest of this bottle of calcium; I know a couple of people who do the gummies, so I'll see what they think as well. Bub went to a gummy vitamin and seems to like those all right.


I like gummies, just make sure whatever brand you go with doesn't have the first 3-5 ingredients as a form of sugar. lol 
We got yelled at for that. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sitting here wondering if I should go to the movies to see The Book Club. I can't seem to get my a$$ in gear. I tripped a couple of days ago and landed on my face. I have a very fat lip and a bit of a black eye. I've tried covering up the bruise but my lip is something else. Not pretty to look at.


OUCH!!! I hope that the bruising and swelling go down soon, your knee started doing better, don't fall apart elsewhere.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are such a quick knit- and use so little yarn!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Doogie


That's it!!! I knew it wasn't Duggie, but couldn't put my finger on it exactly, thank you. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I recall someone remarking that they were surprised my kids had such good manners and asked me how I got them to say please and thank you when they were little...I responded that I said please and thank you to them, because if I didn't, how would they learn? It seemed like common sense to me!


That's what our parents did with us, and what I did with Christopher, he still says yes ma'am and no sir, etc... People can't believe he's so polite, one lady said he was calling her an old lady, he asked her when respect and manners meant that the person being addressed was old? She thought about that a while. lol 
Unfortunately Sorlenna, common sense isn't so common anymore.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Recently went to pick up new spectacles from a new for me supplier. Scripts are correct but in wrong frames. They have hopefully reordered with correct frames. Am thinking of keeping the first set as spare. Bit annoyed really.


I would be a bit annoyed also, they should get you the second set at no charge.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, nice to be reassured you and the prayer warriors will have my back on Thursday.
> Liz, so sorry yo fell and bruised your eye and busted your lip. Remember to use Arnica Montana cream or gel, and homeopathic sublingual tabs. Helps clear bruising. I'm a tad discolored from all the blood work and back to using both. You have fallen before. Do you have FM or Parkinson's? I have FM and I know it affects my balance and spatial sense so I can fall or bump into furniure etc. Wonder how I'll do without "the girls". From DDDD to zilch will make a big difference in my balance.


Yes, that is definitely a big change!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Can you at least get some copies?


Unfortunately no, don't know where the uncle is now, and as far as cousin goes, she may or may not get to doing anything with them all in this lifetime. lol Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> No he only talks to one other sibling....it is what it is.... I hope he comes around eventually ......hopefully before we die! I did leave a letter in our safety box for him and his family telling him we forgive him for ignoring us and that we love him and his. This is because we travel frequently and one never knows. We don't want him feeling bad/ guilty for the rest of his life in case we haven't been able to be reconciled.


Good he talks to someone though, and great idea for the letter. We never stop loving our children, no matter how annoying they get.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Seems like you have the cleaning bug too! I'm slowly paring down stuff...we have truckloads of books - am going to tell the children who are here next week to go through all the shelves and pick out a few they really really want...except not my out of print ones...I have a few of those and am not willing to let those go yet.....I do find both my husband and myself reading more and more on our kindles.... way easier to carry around than books.....


Yes, the garage and shed needed cleaned so badly. 
I need to weed through my books one day again, I have some I won't get rid of, but others that I could probably do without.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Liz, sorry to hear you fell; take care and mend quickly.
> 
> Jane got her vaccines, and she does NOT like being in the car!
> 
> I'm waiting to hear from DD--she may have to leave work early as we actually have a thunderstorm overhead right now (not really any rain but plenty of thunder so far). Merlin will vanish into his hidey hole, I'm sure--he hates thunder!


I hope and have my fingers crossed, well figuratively speaking that is, that you get rain with your thunder.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> There are lots of hurts we all experience in life. We need to be long on forgiveness or the wounds fester and we are held hostage to it.
> I got a surprise from a brother yesterday. I received a Visa card in the mail. I called today to ask how come and thank him.
> I had found his name posted in the Gov't list of lost money. He saved enough for extra tax he will be required to pay, sent some to me, bought a trailer hitch for himself, and gave the rest to children's charities. He was a brat when at home. The US Army had 23 years of his life to straightened him out and turn him into a kind and generous person. :sm02:


Yes we do, forgiveness is one thing that when given, serves us more than the person/persons we're giving it too. 
What a nice thing for DB to do! The military works wonders sometime.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> yes. She came today to borrow tools.


Lol. Well, she keeps your life interesting anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Be aware. . . mold is dangerous and hard to get rid of. Local quilt store flooded and lost stock in the basement. She finally closed her entire business as the mold also got up stairs and fabric was not able to be sold.


Yes it is, I'm allergic too, I'm so glad that it's in the shed and not the house, the shed is corrugated metal on a concrete slab, so I'll get some vinegar out and give it a good soaking with that, then use some hydrogen peroxide. I got rid of anything with mold on/in it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

JlsH said:


> Great shawl!


Thank you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that they get both fires under control quickly.
> Jane is growing up so fast, nice that Ahab enjoys going with.


She's 2 pounds 12 ounces today. Yes, Ahab does love to go! He might feel different if he were the one getting the shot, though. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> My boys were taught to say please and thank you at a young age also. They still thank us for their meals each day as well as other things in their days. My younger sister had my oldest son for a week while he was in high school. She called me and asked what was wrong with my kid. I asked her what the problem was and she said he would not raid her food and would not take seconds without asking first. I told her he better not raid her food without asking first. He still is quite polite about taking food when at other people's homes.


I did the same with Christopher, ask before getting food at other peoples homes, one respite care giver said that she asked if he wanted a cookie, he asked if he could have an apple instead, he was so hyper that we didn't let him have many sweets, plenty of fruit though.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I like gummies, just make sure whatever brand you go with doesn't have the first 3-5 ingredients as a form of sugar. lol
> We got yelled at for that. :sm12:


I compulsively read labels for sugar--old habit by now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> For Sassafras and others. . . My DH's Aunt Alice, who was a knitter also had a double Mastectomy years ago. I knew her but not very well. She knew that I liked to knit and do handwork, so she shared her story with me. The hospital gave her a little pillow to hold under her arm so she could crochet. She asked them if she had heard it right. If she held the pillow under her arm she could crochet. They assured her that was correct. She responded with this operation being a miracle; by just holding the pillow under her arm she would be able to crochet. She didn't know how to before the operation but now had a new magic skill. We all rolled with laughter as she had kept a straight face the entire time she shared her story. I don't take this lightly but she did. One friend at the local Dr Office Just had the same surgery; so I offered to knit "Boobs" if she wanted some. She was happy to not have to wear a bra anymore. Each is different. One lady I cared for had a single and did not wear prosthesis as "it was too heavy" I knitted one and she was delighted. Blessings to all who have had or are having surgery.


I knew a lady once that had had a mastectomy, and she said it was handy, how many other women could just pop out their boob and throw it at their hubby when mad at him? LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> She's 2 pounds 12 ounces today. Yes, Ahab does love to go! He might feel different if he were the one getting the shot, though. :sm23:


Lol! True. 
I need to go pick up vaccine and do Gizmo and Ryssa, neighbors down the street have parvo, so need to do an update on the kids, and ticks seem to be really bad this year, so going to go ahead and do a flea and tick treatment on all of them, I don't like putting chemicals on them but I don't want them getting sick from ticks either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I compulsively read labels for sugar--old habit by now.


True, you kind of have to. It's amazing where you find sugar that you don't think it would be, and how much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Margaret, glad that both Vicky and David are seeming to be much better.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We did have rain! It wasn't a lot but came down really heavy for a while. DD had to stand out in it, but she sought shelter during the lightning. 

Gwen, you're cooking up a storm...reminds me I have soap ingredients that need using up.

Glad Vicky is better. 

I made Cole slaw again tonight. It's a good quick thing to have.

Been a long day...going to relax a bit before bed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up! Need to go get the last stuff done I need to do for David to take on the road, I seal a meal his food containers so that they don't get water in them when the ice melts in the cooler. Need to do his meat/cheese rolls too. 
Talk to you all tomorrow, hugs!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, I’m impressed a dusty job indeed and you got rid os so much. Good job


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, so glad are getting better.
Gwen, if you make calendula ointment I’ll buy for my son who has psoriasis.
Cleaned 1/2 my bedroom. I’m going to have to move bed away from wall so I can make it without moving it. Sure won’t be doing that after operation.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no. I hope you are able to sleep later.


Think I finally got to sleep sometime after 2 , I was listening to the rain , it was as if someone turned the tap on full flow , don't think I will need to water the plants for a while


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Finished last weeks KTP.
> Vicky seems to be doing better. Last night she was talking of going to work tomorrow! I will ring her soon and discourage this but she is a normally sensible adult and will make up her own mind but hoping she will listen to me.
> 
> And DAvid is doing much better as well. The day before he saw the doctor I suggested he try using a very small dose of codeine to stop the cough. He has been doing this and thinks that it is actually this that has worked. Once I suggested it he remembered trying it once before and it working. So we might use it as an early intervention in future. After all He won't be any worse off than he is now if it doesn't work.
> It was recommended to me 40 years ago and then Maryanne saw a respiratory specialist who suggested the same thing for her. Explained that the coughing actually irritates the airway and prompts more coughing which is why coughs can hang round for no obvious reason.


Glad to hear that both Vicky and David are feeling better , hopefully Vicky will listen and take things easy a bit longer


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the shed is cleaned out completely, and most of the garage is cleaned up, I just need to do the corner where all my garden stuff is kept, what a difference. David came home from fishing, said I'd done a good job, :sm16: , and backed his truck in. My glutes and lower back are feeling the work, but it is a job well done and it needed it, I filled half of one big dumpster and a quarter of another, still a few things to go, but I'll wait until they empty the dumpsters tomorrow.
> Now, to try to catch up, I don't know if it's possible this week. :sm12:


I've got a big messy shed just waiting for you :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It sure will! Your back and shoulder muscles are going to be much relieved. I'm on the bandwagon heading to be with you on Thursday.


Make room for me too! I'll be thinking about you on Thursday Joy. All the best to you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Finished last weeks KTP.
> Vicky seems to be doing better. Last night she was talking of going to work tomorrow! I will ring her soon and discourage this but she is a normally sensible adult and will make up her own mind but hoping she will listen to me.
> 
> And DAvid is doing much better as well. The day before he saw the doctor I suggested he try using a very small dose of codeine to stop the cough. He has been doing this and thinks that it is actually this that has worked. Once I suggested it he remembered trying it once before and it working. So we might use it as an early intervention in future. After all He won't be any worse off than he is now if it doesn't work.
> It was recommended to me 40 years ago and then Maryanne saw a respiratory specialist who suggested the same thing for her. Explained that the coughing actually irritates the airway and prompts more coughing which is why coughs can hang round for no obvious reason.


Glad to hear David and Vicky are feeling better - I hope Vicky listens to you about going to work...or not as the case may be!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Taking off for Vienna and we will not have internet as we are staying with a friend in his studio and he doesn't have it. I pray all of you will stay healthy and for those having surgery, that the wisdom, knowledge and skill of the doctors and nurses will help bring you back to healing and health. See you all later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Finished last weeks KTP.
> Vicky seems to be doing better. Last night she was talking of going to work tomorrow! I will ring her soon and discourage this but she is a normally sensible adult and will make up her own mind but hoping she will listen to me.
> 
> And DAvid is doing much better as well. The day before he saw the doctor I suggested he try using a very small dose of codeine to stop the cough. He has been doing this and thinks that it is actually this that has worked. Once I suggested it he remembered trying it once before and it working. So we might use it as an early intervention in future. After all He won't be any worse off than he is now if it doesn't work.
> It was recommended to me 40 years ago and then Maryanne saw a respiratory specialist who suggested the same thing for her. Explained that the coughing actually irritates the airway and prompts more coughing which is why coughs can hang round for no obvious reason.


So glad Vicky is doing so much better!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Dr. Dan our Naturopath likes Garden of Life vitamins, Walmart actually carries them now too, they have the regular ones, the gummies/chewables, and also sprays.


Thank you. I'll try them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I knew a lady once that had had a mastectomy, and she said it was handy, how many other women could just pop out their boob and throw it at their hubby when mad at him? LOL!


Love it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marking my spot... only up to page 16. Take care everyone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes it is, I'm allergic too, I'm so glad that it's in the shed and not the house, the shed is corrugated metal on a concrete slab, so I'll get some vinegar out and give it a good soaking with that, then use some hydrogen peroxide. I got rid of anything with mold on/in it.


You need to wear a mask when doing the jobs with mold and a lot of dust.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:
 

> I knew a lady once that had had a mastectomy, and she said it was handy, how many other women could just pop out their boob and throw it at their hubby when mad at him? LOL!


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> True, you kind of have to. It's amazing where you find sugar that you don't think it would be, and how much.


Sugar and garlic. :sm03:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Margaret, glad that both Vicky and David are seeming to be much better.


Me too


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

That crochet joke was a really good one! Terrific seense of humor.
Off to yoga this morning.
Finally cooler this morning; was 97 yesterday and 96 the day before.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You need to wear a mask when doing the jobs with mold and a lot of dust.


I sure found that out and ended up with a severe eye infection. Good advice to be careful and wear as much protection as you can.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, I'm impressed a dusty job indeed and you got rid os so much. Good job


Yes, it feels good to have it done.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending healing thoughts


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, so glad are getting better.
> Gwen, if you make calendula ointment I'll buy for my son who has psoriasis.
> Cleaned 1/2 my bedroom. I'm going to have to move bed away from wall so I can make it without moving it. Sure won't be doing that after operation.


Good idea, you certainly don't need to try moving furniture for a little while.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got a big messy shed just waiting for you :sm23:


LOL!!! No thank you. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Taking off for Vienna and we will not have internet as we are staying with a friend in his studio and he doesn't have it. I pray all of you will stay healthy and for those having surgery, that the wisdom, knowledge and skill of the doctors and nurses will help bring you back to healing and health. See you all later.


Have a great time! How long will you be there?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love it!


She was a hoot, her DH was retired military.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, nice to be reassured you and the prayer warriors will have my back on Thursday.
> Liz, so sorry yo fell and bruised your eye and busted your lip. Remember to use Arnica Montana cream or gel, and homeopathic sublingual tabs. Helps clear bruising. I'm a tad discolored from all the blood work and back to using both. You have fallen before. Do you have FM or Parkinson's? I have FM and I know it affects my balance and spatial sense so I can fall or bump into furniure etc. Wonder how I'll do without "the girls". From DDDD to zilch will make a big difference in my balance.


No, I've never fallen before. I caught my toe on the top step as I was coming in from the garage and went flying. I don't have Arnica but will see if my pharmacy has it.

Will be thinking of you on Thursday. I hope all will be well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You need to wear a mask when doing the jobs with mold and a lot of dust.


Yes, I thought of that when I found the mold but didn't have one, and I was too far in to just stop, so I went ahead and finished, it wasn't a lot so not too bad. I am going to buy a package of masks to have on hand, they are handy to have around. I did wear gloves though. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> No, I've never fallen before. I caught my toe on the top step as I was coming in from the garage and went flying. I don't have Arnica but will see if my pharmacy has it.
> 
> Will be thinking of you on Thursday. I hope all will be well.


Ouch, I've done that before, it's not a pretty sight when one goes flying out, I always just hope that I don't land on a small dog. :sm06:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Liz, sorry to hear you fell; take care and mend quickly.
> 
> Jane got her vaccines, and she does NOT like being in the car!
> 
> I'm waiting to hear from DD--she may have to leave work early as we actually have a thunderstorm overhead right now (not really any rain but plenty of thunder so far). Merlin will vanish into his hidey hole, I'm sure--he hates thunder!


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear this Liz , hope it doesn't hurt to much especially the lip


The lip is going down and doesn't hurt.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear Liz! What caused you to trip? Do be careful; that sounds painful. Go see the movie; no one will see you in the dark and you will enjoy it.


Thanks, Gwen. I decided to go to the movie and did enjoy it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I heard the movie is good. Go anyway. It doesn't matter what you look like as everyone is supposed to be watching the movie.
> 
> If they look at you, just think of all the wonderful false stories they can make up with their imagination and miss the entire movie.


The movie was really good and funny. No one paid any attention to me so I can't look that bad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OUCH!!! I hope that the bruising and swelling go down soon, your knee started doing better, don't fall apart elsewhere.


Thanks. My knee is a lot better. I'm going for another laser treatment this afternoon. I was so thankful that I didn't hurt it when I fell.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks. My knee is a lot better. I'm going for another laser treatment this afternoon. I was so thankful that I didn't hurt it when I fell.


I'm so glad that the laser is working so well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ouch, I've done that before, it's not a pretty sight when one goes flying out, I always just hope that I don't land on a small dog. :sm06:


Thank goodness Candy was out of the way or I would have squashed her. :sm19:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you.
Daralene, thank you. I love traveling vicariously with you and Bill! Enjoy Vienna.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you I appreciate you will be with me in your thoughts.
Mindy, enjoy your yoga. I’m hoping to do some at home. I use to teach yoga so know floor or standing routine. I doubt I’ll be able to do full sries. Walked Maya today and no horses at Colleen’s. Almost cried but didn’t have the energy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thank goodness Candy was out of the way or I would have squashed her. :sm19:


It's a good thing they have 4 legs and can move faster or I'd have squashed a couple of mine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, thank you I appreciate you will be with me in your thoughts.
> Mindy, enjoy your yoga. I'm hoping to do some at home. I use to teach yoga so know floor or standing routine. I doubt I'll be able to do full sries. Walked Maya today and no horses at Colleen's. Almost cried but didn't have the energy.


Too bad that the horses weren't out, hopefully they'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We did have rain! It wasn't a lot but came down really heavy for a while. DD had to stand out in it, but she sought shelter during the lightning.
> 
> Gwen, you're cooking up a storm...reminds me I have soap ingredients that need using up.
> 
> ...


Glad you had some rain....we were all excited as it looked like we might get some but the dark clouds moved away. Did see a few bolts of lightning tho and later as we were driving saw some smoke columns - maybe a lightning strike? Haven't seen the paper yet....happens more often as we frequently get dry lightning. Looks like another gorgeous day today.... spent part of yesterday working on anothe bear rug.... ended up jumping into the frog pond with Sonya! Not fun with 3 strands of yarn 1 of which is a pipsqueak yarn...nice and fuzzy....grrr. Somehow I had messed up one row - not paying close enough attention I'm afraid....working on the head and one more paw to go then the ears. Then get rid of all the lose ends. It's for a dil - they will be here in about 10 days. Want to get it done well ahead of time.....then back to my shawl....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Taking off for Vienna and we will not have internet as we are staying with a friend in his studio and he doesn't have it. I pray all of you will stay healthy and for those having surgery, that the wisdom, knowledge and skill of the doctors and nurses will help bring you back to healing and health. See you all later.


Safe travels and have a great time!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks. My knee is a lot better. I'm going for another laser treatment this afternoon. I was so thankful that I didn't hurt it when I fell.


Glad it all worked out for you! Yes, you are probably more aware of your lip than anyone else. Good the laser is working for you. Take care!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Glad to hear David and Vicky are feeling better - I hope Vicky listens to you about going to work...or not as the case may be!


Ditto from me.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just got home from the hospital having spent almost the whole afternoon there. I had a little BCC on the side of my nose that needed to be removed. I thought the surgeon would have a quick scrape round, slap a plaster on and I'd be out in half an hour. No such luck, I've come out with plaster all over my nose and the makings of two lovely black eyes. I'm sure I'll look beautiful tomorrow! I've just rung in to the clinic where I work and said I won't be in tomorrow - I don't think I'd be a very good advert for them, looking like I'd just done 6 rounds in the boxing ring! 
A good excuse now to have a quiet evening knitting in front of the telly.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Just got home from the hospital having spent almost the whole afternoon there. I had a little BCC on the side of my nose that needed to be removed. I thought the surgeon would have a quick scrape round, slap a plaster on and I'd be out in half an hour. No such luck, I've come out with plaster all over my nose and the makings of two lovely black eyes. I'm sure I'll look beautiful tomorrow! I've just rung in to the clinic where I work and said I won't be in tomorrow - I don't think I'd be a very good advert for them, looking like I'd just done 6 rounds in the boxing ring!
> A good excuse now to have a quiet evening knitting in front of the telly.


Hope you soon feel and look better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just got home from the hospital having spent almost the whole afternoon there. I had a little BCC on the side of my nose that needed to be removed. I thought the surgeon would have a quick scrape round, slap a plaster on and I'd be out in half an hour. No such luck, I've come out with plaster all over my nose and the makings of two lovely black eyes. I'm sure I'll look beautiful tomorrow! I've just rung in to the clinic where I work and said I won't be in tomorrow - I don't think I'd be a very good advert for them, looking like I'd just done 6 rounds in the boxing ring!
> A good excuse now to have a quiet evening knitting in front of the telly.


:sm09: The question you'll get is "what does the other guy look like?" You'll be fine in a few days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just got home from the hospital having spent almost the whole afternoon there. I had a little BCC on the side of my nose that needed to be removed. I thought the surgeon would have a quick scrape round, slap a plaster on and I'd be out in half an hour. No such luck, I've come out with plaster all over my nose and the makings of two lovely black eyes. I'm sure I'll look beautiful tomorrow! I've just rung in to the clinic where I work and said I won't be in tomorrow - I don't think I'd be a very good advert for them, looking like I'd just done 6 rounds in the boxing ring!
> A good excuse now to have a quiet evening knitting in front of the telly.


Wow, I hope that the black eyes fade quickly, and hopefully everything else will be just fine soon too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Just got home from the hospital having spent almost the whole afternoon there. I had a little BCC on the side of my nose that needed to be removed. I thought the surgeon would have a quick scrape round, slap a plaster on and I'd be out in half an hour. No such luck, I've come out with plaster all over my nose and the makings of two lovely black eyes. I'm sure I'll look beautiful tomorrow! I've just rung in to the clinic where I work and said I won't be in tomorrow - I don't think I'd be a very good advert for them, looking like I'd just done 6 rounds in the boxing ring!
> A good excuse now to have a quiet evening knitting in front of the telly.


Hope the black eyes fade quickly Angela


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Hope you soon feel and look better.


Thanks Martina, I feel fine. The looks mmmm............? :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> :sm09: The question you'll get is "what does the other guy look like?" You'll be fine in a few days.


Yes, already had a few of those!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, I hope that the black eyes fade quickly, and hopefully everything else will be just fine soon too.


Thanks Kaye Jo.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope the black eyes fade quickly Angela


Thanks Sonja, so do I.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just got home from the hospital having spent almost the whole afternoon there. I had a little BCC on the side of my nose that needed to be removed. I thought the surgeon would have a quick scrape round, slap a plaster on and I'd be out in half an hour. No such luck, I've come out with plaster all over my nose and the makings of two lovely black eyes. I'm sure I'll look beautiful tomorrow! I've just rung in to the clinic where I work and said I won't be in tomorrow - I don't think I'd be a very good advert for them, looking like I'd just done 6 rounds in the boxing ring!
> A good excuse now to have a quiet evening knitting in front of the telly.


I'm glad you had it taken care of and hopefully the healing will be quick.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just got home from the hospital having spent almost the whole afternoon there. I had a little BCC on the side of my nose that needed to be removed. I thought the surgeon would have a quick scrape round, slap a plaster on and I'd be out in half an hour. No such luck, I've come out with plaster all over my nose and the makings of two lovely black eyes. I'm sure I'll look beautiful tomorrow! I've just rung in to the clinic where I work and said I won't be in tomorrow - I don't think I'd be a very good advert for them, looking like I'd just done 6 rounds in the boxing ring!
> A good excuse now to have a quiet evening knitting in front of the telly.


Hope it soon feels and looks better. As has been said on here recently arnica cream is great for helping with bruising.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, sorry you had to have more skin removed from nose. Hope all is well. Enjoy your knitting day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hope it soon feels and looks better. As has been said on here recently arnica cream is great for helping with bruising.


Thanks Kate. I tell everyone to take arnica before and after any surgical procedure. What did I do this time? Forgot all about it!! What a numpty! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I've got a big messy shed just waiting for you :sm23:


You folks are making me think that I should not put up a shed??? LOL
I wanted to get mowers, rototiller, chipper etc out of my garage soI can use the garage when I need to for projects.
I might even hang a line or 2 in the garage to dry clothes, like I used to.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Gwen. I decided to go to the movie and did enjoy it.


 :sm24:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Where are the horses, did I miss something Joy?
Yoga was great. Everyone was pooped from the heat spell and glad to have cooler morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well hope you will heal very quickly. Glad that he was so thorough though!


angelam said:


> Just got home from the hospital having spent almost the whole afternoon there. I had a little BCC on the side of my nose that needed to be removed. I thought the surgeon would have a quick scrape round, slap a plaster on and I'd be out in half an hour. No such luck, I've come out with plaster all over my nose and the makings of two lovely black eyes. I'm sure I'll look beautiful tomorrow! I've just rung in to the clinic where I work and said I won't be in tomorrow - I don't think I'd be a very good advert for them, looking like I'd just done 6 rounds in the boxing ring!
> A good excuse now to have a quiet evening knitting in front of the telly.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> Just got home from the hospital having spent almost the whole afternoon there. I had a little BCC on the side of my nose that needed to be removed. I thought the surgeon would have a quick scrape round, slap a plaster on and I'd be out in half an hour. No such luck, I've come out with plaster all over my nose and the makings of two lovely black eyes. I'm sure I'll look beautiful tomorrow! I've just rung in to the clinic where I work and said I won't be in tomorrow - I don't think I'd be a very good advert for them, looking like I'd just done 6 rounds in the boxing ring!
> A good excuse now to have a quiet evening knitting in front of the telly.


Good time to go to the movies if you haven't seen it. Remember it is dark in there, and no one will notice. LOL


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje, What to do with old photos etc.???
A quilting buddy just had old postcards and photos printed onto fabric. She made a beautiful traveling quilt of all her Grand parents travels. She printed off both sides to get locations, dates etc. It Came out looking very nice. You can Probably find it on The Coastal Quilter's web site.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gwen , it sounds like you make soap and all kinds of potions. Are you a Kitchen Chemist? or do you have a Home Business?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I just received Orange oil, (because I like the smell of citrus), Eucalyptus oil (Because I heard it chases away moths?), and Tea Tree Oil as it helps my toe (fungus from wet feet) not to hurt. Had nail removed once but it came right back. I guess I will order lavender oil (I heard it is supposed to be calming). Don't know anything about them thar confections, but hoping to learn how to be more natural. Any excellent books on oils? (Good is not good enough.) lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's the cold processed soap I made up yesterday....now it has to cure 4-6 weeks....ugh! I'm naming it Orange Piggy Soap since I used lard along with other natural oils, Orange EO, Vetiver EO and ground orange zest. Wish the computer had smell-0-vision....it smells fantastic even if I say so myself. Of course the true test will be when I can actually TRY it....!!!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Went out for hot Free Community Breakfast, as it is a time to get DH out and socialized some. It has been going on for more than2 years, and many people have become regulars. They remember him being better before and all befriend him. Today they all said they would prevent him from wandering, so I could run across the street to get his eye vitamins. I had just run out.
Now it is raining (no I did not get everything planted 1st)and we sure need it. I prefer it come at night however and not 3 days in a row. After just a few hours of rain, the leaves look greener and fresher. 
I needed to start a small fire in the wood stove to take the dampness off. It is nice & toasty now and I'm getting sleepy after only 6hrs sleep last night. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the cold processed soap I made up yesterday....now it has to cure 4-6 weeks....ugh! I'm naming it Orange Piggy Soap since I used lard along with other natural oils, Orange EO, Vetiver EO and ground orange zest. Wish the computer had smell-0-vision....it smells fantastic even if I say so myself. Of course the true test will be when I can actually TRY it....!!!


Smell-O-Vision might be in the making. I remember folks talking about how it would be better if you could see who you were talking to. That's here, can smelling be far behind??? LOL

It looks wonderful and I can smell it already!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, I’m not thinking clearly. Buster, Patch and Pumpkin were the three horses I fed carrots to. I think Colleen took Patch back to her sister in NM. She borrowed her to breed Buster. But today no horses. Buster is almost two now so maybe she is at Candy Coffees getting trained to ride. 
Gwen soaps are so pretty.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Maatje, What to do with old photos etc.???
> A quilting buddy just had old postcards and photos printed onto fabric. She made a beautiful traveling quilt of all her Grand parents travels. She printed off both sides to get locations, dates etc. It Came out looking very nice. You can Probably find it on The Coastal Quilter's web site.


What a great idea.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> You folks are making me think that I should not put up a shed??? LOL
> I wanted to get mowers, rototiller, chipper etc out of my garage soI can use the garage when I need to for projects.
> I might even hang a line or 2 in the garage to dry clothes, like I used to.


They become a dumping ground for anything that there isn't room for in the garage ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I just received Orange oil, (because I like the smell of citrus), Eucalyptus oil (Because I heard it chases away moths?), and Tea Tree Oil as it helps my toe (fungus from wet feet) not to hurt. Had nail removed once but it came right back. I guess I will order lavender oil (I heard it is supposed to be calming). Don't know anything about them thar confections, but hoping to learn how to be more natural. Any excellent books on oils? (Good is not good enough.) lol


I love the orange oil; I think it's my favorite. Tea tree oil is also a disinfctant so I add it to salves, shower cleaning sprays, etc. I have terribly brittle nails even with taking extra biotin. I bought some oil (nail guardian) from Organica Wellness and it has done wonders. It is expensive, but has lasted me over 9 months already.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the cold processed soap I made up yesterday....now it has to cure 4-6 weeks....ugh! I'm naming it Orange Piggy Soap since I used lard along with other natural oils, Orange EO, Vetiver EO and ground orange zest. Wish the computer had smell-0-vision....it smells fantastic even if I say so myself. Of course the true test will be when I can actually TRY it....!!!


How greedy am I, I thought they were cakes ????
I love the smell of orange


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the cold processed soap I made up yesterday....now it has to cure 4-6 weeks....ugh! I'm naming it Orange Piggy Soap since I used lard along with other natural oils, Orange EO, Vetiver EO and ground orange zest. Wish the computer had smell-0-vision....it smells fantastic even if I say so myself. Of course the true test will be when I can actually TRY it....!!!


They look fantastic and I'll bet smell great too! I have to look up Vetiver; I don't know that one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Went out for hot Free Community Breakfast, as it is a time to get DH out and socialized some. It has been going on for more than2 years, and many people have become regulars. They remember him being better before and all befriend him. Today they all said they would prevent him from wandering, so I could run across the street to get his eye vitamins. I had just run out.
> Now it is raining (no I did not get everything planted 1st)and we sure need it. I prefer it come at night however and not 3 days in a row. After just a few hours of rain, the leaves look greener and fresher.
> I needed to start a small fire in the wood stove to take the dampness off. It is nice & toasty now and I'm getting sleepy after only 6hrs sleep last night. Have a great day everyone!


I'm so glad that you have a group who will help you out. The respite care and time for yourself are so important.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's it!!! I knew it wasn't Duggie, but couldn't put my finger on it exactly, thank you. :sm02:


You're welcome!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the cold processed soap I made up yesterday....now it has to cure 4-6 weeks....ugh! I'm naming it Orange Piggy Soap since I used lard along with other natural oils, Orange EO, Vetiver EO and ground orange zest. Wish the computer had smell-0-vision....it smells fantastic even if I say so myself. Of course the true test will be when I can actually TRY it....!!!


If it smells as good as it looks, then it smells fabulous!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Went out for hot Free Community Breakfast, as it is a time to get DH out and socialized some. It has been going on for more than2 years, and many people have become regulars. They remember him being better before and all befriend him. Today they all said they would prevent him from wandering, so I could run across the street to get his eye vitamins. I had just run out.
> Now it is raining (no I did not get everything planted 1st)and we sure need it. I prefer it come at night however and not 3 days in a row. After just a few hours of rain, the leaves look greener and fresher.
> I needed to start a small fire in the wood stove to take the dampness off. It is nice & toasty now and I'm getting sleepy after only 6hrs sleep last night. Have a great day everyone!


Really nice that the regulars were willing to keep an eye on DH so you could run your errand
A wood stove is nice on damp days.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> Just got home from the hospital having spent almost the whole afternoon there. I had a little BCC on the side of my nose that needed to be removed. I thought the surgeon would have a quick scrape round, slap a plaster on and I'd be out in half an hour. No such luck, I've come out with plaster all over my nose and the makings of two lovely black eyes. I'm sure I'll look beautiful tomorrow! I've just rung in to the clinic where I work and said I won't be in tomorrow - I don't think I'd be a very good advert for them, looking like I'd just done 6 rounds in the boxing ring!
> A good excuse now to have a quiet evening knitting in front of the telly.


a good excuse for a quiet evening. Trust you will heal quickly. Btw, what is a BCC?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> You folks are making me think that I should not put up a shed??? LOL
> I wanted to get mowers, rototiller, chipper etc out of my garage soI can use the garage when I need to for projects.
> I might even hang a line or 2 in the garage to dry clothes, like I used to.


Well it's nice to get stuff out of the garage..... clothes line in the garage? Never thought of that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope it soon feels and looks better. As has been said on here recently arnica cream is great for helping with bruising.


From me too, I find Arnica works well.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the cold processed soap I made up yesterday....now it has to cure 4-6 weeks....ugh! I'm naming it Orange Piggy Soap since I used lard along with other natural oils, Orange EO, Vetiver EO and ground orange zest. Wish the computer had smell-0-vision....it smells fantastic even if I say so myself. Of course the true test will be when I can actually TRY it....!!!


They look good enough to eat! Yes, wish there was a smell app!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the cold processed soap I made up yesterday....now it has to cure 4-6 weeks....ugh! I'm naming it Orange Piggy Soap since I used lard along with other natural oils, Orange EO, Vetiver EO and ground orange zest. Wish the computer had smell-0-vision....it smells fantastic even if I say so myself. Of course the true test will be when I can actually TRY it....!!!


Those are nice molds, Gwen- looking good!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> a good excuse for a quiet evening. Trust you will heal quickly. Btw, what is a BCC?


Sorry to butt in but a BCC is a basal cell carcinoma (skin cancer) .


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Love those soaps Gwen, reminds me when our calendula blooms I will pick the petals, and add to a carrier oil and infuse, so good for skin irritation.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Went out for hot Free Community Breakfast, as it is a time to get DH out and socialized some. It has been going on for more than2 years, and many people have become regulars. They remember him being better before and all befriend him. Today they all said they would prevent him from wandering, so I could run across the street to get his eye vitamins. I had just run out.
> Now it is raining (no I did not get everything planted 1st)and we sure need it. I prefer it come at night however and not 3 days in a row. After just a few hours of rain, the leaves look greener and fresher.
> I needed to start a small fire in the wood stove to take the dampness off. It is nice & toasty now and I'm getting sleepy after only 6hrs sleep last night. Have a great day everyone!


Really nice you have a group who's willing to help you. As I mentioned earlier I was wondering if we had a lightning strike last evening...apparently we did, burned about 2800acres which isn't a whole lot, although I'm glad they got it out quickly in spite of the winds. Very nice temps today at about 80! So much easier to get work done!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Sorry to butt in but a BCC is a basal cell carcinoma (skin cancer) .


Thank you for clarifying....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You're welcome!


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad you had it taken care of and hopefully the healing will be quick.


Thanks Jeanette and thanks Joy. I'm sure it will look a lot better in a couple of days.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well hope you will heal very quickly. Glad that he was so thorough though!


Thanks Gwen. Yes he was very thorough and very nice! I asked him if he could do a face lift while he was at it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good time to go to the movies if you haven't seen it. Remember it is dark in there, and no one will notice. LOL


Thanks Pearls Girls, I think the movies might be a good idea.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the cold processed soap I made up yesterday....now it has to cure 4-6 weeks....ugh! I'm naming it Orange Piggy Soap since I used lard along with other natural oils, Orange EO, Vetiver EO and ground orange zest. Wish the computer had smell-0-vision....it smells fantastic even if I say so myself. Of course the true test will be when I can actually TRY it....!!!


Gwen, your soaps look gorgeous, good enough to eat!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> a good excuse for a quiet evening. Trust you will heal quickly. Btw, what is a BCC?


Thanks Maatje. BCC = basal cell carcinoma. A small skin cancer.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Hopefully horses will return or horse, soon for your walks to see and feed and commune with. I find horses and dogs to be so intuitive. I can''t stand any stories about cruelty to animals, but especially horses and dogs. They trust so completely. When DD outgrew our horse, we were fortunate to be able to turn him out on about 400 acres with a herd of horses from a riding academy. He lived his old age in the "wild" (near Nicasio Dam in West Marin) and we used to go out on weekends and feed him molasses oats.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, feeding the mares carrots and watching Buster grow from foal has been pure heaven. Sometimes I called Buster Brat Boy because he didn’t want Patch or pumpkin to share treats. But he always let them eat once I fed him and turned his head so he couldn’t eat Patch’s share. Pumpkin usually are away from them. If she was in same corral I’d throw carrot to her. If she was in separate paddock I walked to her and fed her. Colleen has been wonderful about letting me feed them. Her daughter trains and shows show dogs so is always at the Madison Square Garden Dog Show.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

So fun. I am imagining you with your carrots.
When you go under for the op, hold those pictures in your mind for calm and comfort.
Horses and dogs: the best!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, great idea!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Vetiver has a "woodsy" smell and helps to stabilize citris eos. Citris EOs tend to loose their odor quicker.


RookieRetiree said:


> They look fantastic and I'll bet smell great too! I have to look up Vetiver; I don't know that one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the cold processed soap I made up yesterday....now it has to cure 4-6 weeks....ugh! I'm naming it Orange Piggy Soap since I used lard along with other natural oils, Orange EO, Vetiver EO and ground orange zest. Wish the computer had smell-0-vision....it smells fantastic even if I say so myself. Of course the true test will be when I can actually TRY it....!!!


They look so pretty. Too pretty to use. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Gwen. Yes he was very thorough and very nice! I asked him if he could do a face lift while he was at it!


 :sm09: :sm17:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mindy, feeding the mares carrots and watching Buster grow from foal has been pure heaven. Sometimes I called Buster Brat Boy because he didn't want Patch or pumpkin to share treats. But he always let them eat once I fed him and turned his head so he couldn't eat Patch's share. Pumpkin usually are away from them. If she was in same corral I'd throw carrot to her. If she was in separate paddock I walked to her and fed her. Colleen has been wonderful about letting me feed them. Her daughter trains and shows show dogs so is always at the Madison Square Garden Dog Show.


Is it okay to let us know when she'll be there next so we can root her on?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Vetiver has a "woodsy" smell and helps to stabilize citris eos. Citris EOs tend to loose their odor quicker.


Thanks; I continue to learn so much from all of you talented people.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I went to pick a glass up from a neighbour and she also had a tumble this week. She went to the local nursery and tripped over a hose and fractured her wrist. She also has a black eye. That's two - I sure hope there isn't going to be a third here. 

My other neighbour is coming to pressure wash my deck tomorrow. He has had a brain tumour and lung cancer. You wouldn't know it though. He looks so healthy. He is only in his early 50's and doesn't work anymore so keeps himself occupied by helping all the single women in the neighbourhood. He really is a great guy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went to pick a glass up from a neighbour and she also had a tumble this week. She went to the local nursery and tripped over a hose and fractured her wrist. She also has a black eye. That's two - I sure hope there isn't going to be a third here.
> 
> My other neighbour is coming to pressure wash my deck tomorrow. He has had a brain tumour and lung cancer. You wouldn't know it though. He looks so healthy. He is only in his early 50's and doesn't work anymore so keeps himself occupied by helping all the single women in the neighbourhood. He really is a great guy.


Sounds like my DH. He's the go to handyman of the neighborhood.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, I believe Madison Square Garden Dog Show is held yearly in Jan. It is the biggest dog show in US. I think it may even have new name but I grew up in NY and that was what we always called it. I’ll research and get back to you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, what a wonderful man!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, now called Westminster Dog Show will be Feb11-12, 2019.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I sure found that out and ended up with a severe eye infection. Good advice to be careful and wear as much protection as you can.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I thought of that when I found the mold but didn't have one, and I was too far in to just stop, so I went ahead and finished, it wasn't a lot so not too bad. I am going to buy a package of masks to have on hand, they are handy to have around. I did wear gloves though. :sm04:


A bandana will do in a pinch. I've done that when sanding wall paper paste off of walls with drywall sanding screen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went to pick a glass up from a neighbour and she also had a tumble this week. She went to the local nursery and tripped over a hose and fractured her wrist. She also has a black eye. That's two - I sure hope there isn't going to be a third here.
> 
> My other neighbour is coming to pressure wash my deck tomorrow. He has had a brain tumour and lung cancer. You wouldn't know it though. He looks so healthy. He is only in his early 50's and doesn't work anymore so keeps himself occupied by helping all the single women in the neighbourhood. He really is a great guy.


Hoping your black eye is subsiding! Sorry about your neighbour.
He sounds a really good person to have in your life!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just got home from the hospital having spent almost the whole afternoon there. I had a little BCC on the side of my nose that needed to be removed. I thought the surgeon would have a quick scrape round, slap a plaster on and I'd be out in half an hour. No such luck, I've come out with plaster all over my nose and the makings of two lovely black eyes. I'm sure I'll look beautiful tomorrow! I've just rung in to the clinic where I work and said I won't be in tomorrow - I don't think I'd be a very good advert for them, looking like I'd just done 6 rounds in the boxing ring!
> A good excuse now to have a quiet evening knitting in front of the telly.


Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> You folks are making me think that I should not put up a shed??? LOL
> I wanted to get mowers, rototiller, chipper etc out of my garage soI can use the garage when I need to for projects.
> I might even hang a line or 2 in the garage to dry clothes, like I used to.


LOL! Put one up anyway! You will get more use out of the garage. I like the idea of a clothes line in the garage. Of course, DH wouldn't be happy about it, and it might not be a good idea with him being so tall!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Maatje, What to do with old photos etc.???
> A quilting buddy just had old postcards and photos printed onto fabric. She made a beautiful traveling quilt of all her Grand parents travels. She printed off both sides to get locations, dates etc. It Came out looking very nice. You can Probably find it on The Coastal Quilter's web site.


Oh what a wonderful treasure!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the cold processed soap I made up yesterday....now it has to cure 4-6 weeks....ugh! I'm naming it Orange Piggy Soap since I used lard along with other natural oils, Orange EO, Vetiver EO and ground orange zest. Wish the computer had smell-0-vision....it smells fantastic even if I say so myself. Of course the true test will be when I can actually TRY it....!!!


Nice!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Went out for hot Free Community Breakfast, as it is a time to get DH out and socialized some. It has been going on for more than2 years, and many people have become regulars. They remember him being better before and all befriend him. Today they all said they would prevent him from wandering, so I could run across the street to get his eye vitamins. I had just run out.
> Now it is raining (no I did not get everything planted 1st)and we sure need it. I prefer it come at night however and not 3 days in a row. After just a few hours of rain, the leaves look greener and fresher.
> I needed to start a small fire in the wood stove to take the dampness off. It is nice & toasty now and I'm getting sleepy after only 6hrs sleep last night. Have a great day everyone!


I'm glad everyone at breakfast was willing to keep track of your DH while you got his eye vitamins. It's great they remember the way he was and understand his struggles, and are willing to still socialize with him. Glad you got the rain. Hope you got a nap. I love a nice fire.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, now called Westminster Dog Show will be Feb11-12, 2019.


Thank you. I'll be on the lookout for her. One of my HS clasdmates trains and shows miniature schnaushers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, what a wonderful man!


Yes, he is.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping your black eye is subsiding! Sorry about your neighbour.
> He sounds a really good person to have in your life!


Thanks, Julie, my eye is better. Yes, Larry is really the best.

My knee is so much better that I've decided not to have any more treatments for now. The chiropracter said I could go back to exercise but to make sure I don't lift my leg sideways for a few weeks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angela, hope your nose heals quickly & they took enough to get it all.
Liz, sorry about your fall, hope you are better soon.
Gwen, the soaps look great
Sorleena, lovely shawl, you are an amazing designer & Sonja too with all the baby creations.

I had a busy day of visiting, picked up one cousin from my Dads family- in this town, went to the next & picked up another & we went for lunch then went to a 3rd cousins house, they are such talkers that took the rest of the afternoon.
Kathy had a CT booked for this morning & had already arranged for her sister to take her before I came so they went off to Owen Sound. 
Tomorrow a cousin from moms side is coming here & then the next day off to visit another, busy busy busy but can’t miss anyone or they get miffed????????
So far having very cool & wet weather, good thing. I packed sweaters, not very summer like. It’s storming just now, lots of thunder & was just pouring. 
Well, I better get some sleep, this 2 hr time change is hard to get used to


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> A bandana will do in a pinch. I've done that when sanding wall paper paste off of walls with drywall sanding screen.


Good idea, although I don't have one of those either, but I should pick one up at Walmart just to have on hand.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Well it's nice to get stuff out of the garage..... clothes line in the garage? Never thought of that!


Hang some lines, leave the doors open, gets good air from the wind and no bird droppings on the clean clothes.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so glad that you have a group who will help you out. The respite care and time for yourself are so important.


The drug store was just across the street and up 2 buildings, I was gone less than 10 minutes and back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> LOL! Put one up anyway! You will get more use out of the garage. I like the idea of a clothes line in the garage. Of course, DH wouldn't be happy about it, and it might not be a good idea with him being so tall!


Haha! David is 6'5'' so I guess it would be a bit of a garrote, maybe not such a great idea to put through the middle of the garage.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good idea, although I don't have one of those either, but I should pick one up at Walmart just to have on hand.


You have fabric. Even a length of that will work in a pinch!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Angela, hope your nose heals quickly & they took enough to get it all.
> Liz, sorry about your fall, hope you are better soon.
> Gwen, the soaps look great
> Sorleena, lovely shawl, you are an amazing designer & Sonja too with all the baby creations.
> ...


You did have a busy day, and yes, family you miss does get a bit upset.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> How greedy am I, I thought they were cakes ????
> I love the smell of orange


I thought they were fancy molded short breads or food of some sort at 1st. Put 1 in a bowl and pour a nice orange glaze over. Then I read they were soap. . .changed my mind fast. LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Haha! David is 6'5'' so I guess it would be a bit of a garrote, maybe not such a great idea to put through the middle of the garage.


 :sm09: M is 6'2", so same problem!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You have fabric. Even a length of that will work in a pinch!


Now why didn't I think of that? I guess I could cut a couple triangles of scrap fabric and hem them, making my own bandanas. Good idea! :sm04:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The drug store was just across the street and up 2 buildings, I was gone less than 10 minutes and back.


But 10 minutes of feeling secure that he was in good hands and that you had a few moments to yourself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I thought they were fancy molded short breads or food of some sort at 1st. Put 1 in a bowl and pour a nice orange glaze over. Then I read they were soap. . .changed my mind fast. LOL


 :sm23: Does sound a yummy idea though.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Really nice you have a group who's willing to help you. As I mentioned earlier I was wondering if we had a lightning strike last evening...apparently we did, burned about 2800acres which isn't a whole lot, although I'm glad they got it out quickly in spite of the winds. Very nice temps today at about 80! So much easier to get work done!


I would call that a large fire. Glad they were able to put it out. We had just a little rain, but everything has been very dry here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Haha! David is 6'5'' so I guess it would be a bit of a garrote, maybe not such a great idea to put through the middle of the garage.


DH is 6'4" and only sees things at his eye level so unless clothes were on the line, he'd walk right into it! Plus with all the work he does in the garage, the clothes would all smell of exhaust, oil and gasoline.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You did have a busy day, and yes, family you miss does get a bit upset.


It's the same way whenever I'm within 30 miles of my hometown; I have to get together with as many as possible. I can't sneak in and out either, because the local paper always gets wind of it and the fact that I was visiting ends up in the weekly paper...then I'm in real trouble.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm09: M is 6'2", so same problem!


The trailer we lived in in Texas had a very low ceiling and a very low ceiling fan, David used to get hit in the forehead periodically if he got too close. lol Good thing it wasn't a heavy duty fan. :sm16:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> LOL! Put one up anyway! You will get more use out of the garage. I like the idea of a clothes line in the garage. Of course, DH wouldn't be happy about it, and it might not be a good idea with him being so tall!


No, you do not want him to hang himself by the clothesline. I had retractable lines in the garage before. Not likely to run into a line full of sheets etc. Retract it when no laundry drying. Real easy and useful.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Now why didn't I think of that? I guess I could cut a couple triangles of scrap fabric and hem them, making my own bandanas. Good idea! :sm04:


Pick the nicest that you have, then you will look fashionable and feel better about having to do the job. lol :sm02:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, don’t know her daughter’s name, heck, I don’t even know her last name! But I’ll ask her next time I see her and see what breed of dog she’s showing. Think she breeds corgis.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH is 6'4" and only sees things at his eye level so unless clothes were on the line, he'd walk right into it! Plus with all the work he does in the garage, the clothes would all smell of exhaust, oil and gasoline.


True, that wouldn't make for very enjoyable laundry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> No, you do not want him to hang himself by the clothesline. I had retractable lines in the garage before. Not likely to run into a line full of sheets etc. Retract it when no laundry drying. Real easy and useful.


I had just thought that might be a good idea, maybe worth looking into.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH is 6'4" and only sees things at his eye level so unless clothes were on the line, he'd walk right into it! Plus with all the work he does in the garage, the clothes would all smell of exhaust, oil and gasoline.


Not a good idea for your garage, I agree.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Pick the nicest that you have, then you will look fashionable and feel better about having to do the job. lol :sm02:


Lol! Good idea! :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Now why didn't I think of that? I guess I could cut a couple triangles of scrap fabric and hem them, making my own bandanas. Good idea! :sm04:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You did have a busy day, and yes, family you miss does get a bit upset.


Yes, missed family when you travel do get upset, but on the other hand, they could all get together and have a big party so everyone would be in one place to see you since you traveled so far to see them!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> But 10 minutes of feeling secure that he was in good hands and that you had a few moments to yourself.


You are right as now I have to lead him by the hand and he is very slow, put my back out the other day tugging on him. That is why I asked if they could keep an eye out so he wouldn't wander off. They couldn't refuse as I had given one my blueberry muffin, (last one) and the other some bacon. (they give such large portions even when you ask for 1/2 portions or small portions.) That is how much like family many of us have become. I am grateful to have people to talk with about everything that comes up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The trailer we lived in in Texas had a very low ceiling and a very low ceiling fan, David used to get hit in the forehead periodically if he got too close. lol Good thing it wasn't a heavy duty fan. :sm16:


 :sm16: DH, DS and DGS are all about the same height, and we have a couple of chandaliers that hang low, even though I wired them up as high as I can, and we've been in this house for 27 years, and they still hit their head if they forget about them! And now Damien is growing so much that he is now brushing his head with them!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Good night all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> No, you do not want him to hang himself by the clothesline. I had retractable lines in the garage before. Not likely to run into a line full of sheets etc. Retract it when no laundry drying. Real easy and useful.


I didn't think about retractable lines. If we didn't have finished walls in the garage I might just have gotten some and put them up!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, missed family when you travel do get upset, but on the other hand, they could all get together and have a big party so everyone would be in one place to see you since you traveled so far to see them!


Lol! That would make too much sense, and you'll always have the odd one out that doesn't want to participate but stills gets pissy because they weren't visited, but then that would be their choice, so I wouldn't feel bad missing them. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm16: DH, DS and DGS are all about the same height, and we have a couple of chandaliers that hang low, even though I wired them up as high as I can, and we've been in this house for 27 years, and they still hit their head if they forget about them! And now Damien is growing so much that he is now brushing his head with them!


Lol! You'd think after a certain point, dodging them would be second nature.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good night all.


Sweet dreams, I'm right behind you, eyes drooping closed as I type.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Julie, my eye is better. Yes, Larry is really the best.
> 
> My knee is so much better that I've decided not to have any more treatments for now. The chiropracter said I could go back to exercise but to make sure I don't lift my leg sideways for a few weeks.


That is great news Liz


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm16: DH, DS and DGS are all about the same height, and we have a couple of chandaliers that hang low, even though I wired them up as high as I can, and we've been in this house for 27 years, and they still hit their head if they forget about them! And now Damien is growing so much that he is now brushing his head with them!


Ahh, the life with tall people! While house hunting with DD, DH banged his head a few times going downstairs in basements. Her realtor began going first to see if it was Dale-safe!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> I went to pick a glass up from a neighbour and she also had a tumble this week. She went to the local nursery and tripped over a hose and fractured her wrist. She also has a black eye. That's two - I sure hope there isn't going to be a third here.
> 
> My other neighbour is coming to pressure wash my deck tomorrow. He has had a brain tumour and lung cancer. You wouldn't know it though. He looks so healthy. He is only in his early 50's and doesn't work anymore so keeps himself occupied by helping all the single women in the neighbourhood. He really is a great guy.


What a great neighbour you have.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending healing thoughts your way.


Thanks Tami. I've had a half decent nights sleep now. I slept with two extra pillows which was not very comfortable but has prevented too much more swelling. Not looking too bad this morning.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Angela, hope your nose heals quickly & they took enough to get it all.
> Liz, sorry about your fall, hope you are better soon.
> Gwen, the soaps look great
> Sorleena, lovely shawl, you are an amazing designer & Sonja too with all the baby creations.
> ...


Thanks Bonnie. I have an appointment for stitches out next week and then back for follow up and histology in about 4 weeks time. Hopefully that will be the end of it.

Sounds like you're having a busy time but I can understand that you can't miss anyone out. How long are you going to be there?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm sitting here wondering if I should go to the movies to see The Book Club. I can't seem to get my a$$ in gear. I tripped a couple of days ago and landed on my face. I have a very fat lip and a bit of a black eye. I've tried covering up the bruise but my lip is something else. Not pretty to look at.


Oh no.... I hope you feel better soon. Ouch.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope the black eyes fade quickly Angela


Me too..... :sm19:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Years ago when selling my soaps I had made some with a chocolate fragrance oil. DH took several bars as gifts to some of the guys he works with. I did have them labeled as SOAP but one of the guys just sniffed it and didn't read. Yep, he took a bite; really funny to his co-workers!


Pearls Girls said:


> I thought they were fancy molded short breads or food of some sort at 1st. Put 1 in a bowl and pour a nice orange glaze over. Then I read they were soap. . .changed my mind fast. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness, he is tall; my DH is 6'2" and I'm 5'5". I've been tempted to string a clothes line across the area of my deck where I do my soaps and yarn dying to use for drying clothes. It would have to be there or the dogs would have a field day. I can just imagine my laundry scattered across the back yard if they ever got ahold of it...LOL


Poledra65 said:


> Haha! David is 6'5'' so I guess it would be a bit of a garrote, maybe not such a great idea to put through the middle of the garage.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is a good idea for my deck area; will look into finding a retractable clothes line.


Pearls Girls said:


> No, you do not want him to hang himself by the clothesline. I had retractable lines in the garage before. Not likely to run into a line full of sheets etc. Retract it when no laundry drying. Real easy and useful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is a good idea for my deck area; will look into finding a retractable clothes line.


That would suit your needs very well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Quick pop in- Vicky is much better. Planning on going back to work tomorrow.
Had E today-here! Somehow I have got myself promising to make her a pink jumper with a pocket. I had been thinking of it and somehow now it is happening.But she doesn't quite understand that knitting takes time! She wanted me to make it so she could take it home with her. So I added the buttons to one i was almost finished. 
Well I asked what buttons. A bit hard for her to do this. Looking at them and placing them in all sorts of different places. The she found some green frogs. She wanted the frogs- on a purple and white cardigan! Fortunately she then changed her mind and wanted pretty buttons so I convinced her that some others were pretty. However I think the buttons on the body need to be bigger. And it is really a bit big- but over thicker clothes will be OK and should do next year as well easily. But it has gone home for now. Along with a small bag of buttons that she needs to show Mummy including the frogs!
And now to see if I can find some pink yarn- not whether I have any but can I find it. Cant find the needles I need for Gordons BSJ.
But I do have the Rumpus Room well on the way.
E and I did some cooking today. Lemon Curd. It was far too tart so I added some extra sugar during cooking and it didn't seem to be setting. Has been in the fridge now and seems better. Thought it was going to need ice cream but think bread might work after all.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Years ago when selling my soaps I had made some with a chocolate fragrance oil. DH took several bars as gifts to some of the guys he works with. I did have them labeled as SOAP but one of the guys just sniffed it and didn't read. Yep, he took a bite; really funny to his co-workers!


Beautiful soaps. Too pretty to use I think, but what a nice combination of ingredients. I have a clothesline stretched between the uprights of my deck posts. It is small, but perfect for most of the things I hang outside. I also invested in some stainless steel clothespins which I learned about online. They are wonderful. 
We are to have another scorcher day today with high ozone levels this afternoon, so off to do the dog walking this morning while the levels are low. It is Art City Days, a celebration of our town, so the annual library book sale starts at 10:00 and there are all kinds of little vendors downtown. We usually go and enjoy a Navaho taco for supper.
Thinking of those in the southern hemisphere and hoping that Julie and Fan are not going to be blasted with more nasty winter weather.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Years ago when selling my soaps I had made some with a chocolate fragrance oil. DH took several bars as gifts to some of the guys he works with. I did have them labeled as SOAP but one of the guys just sniffed it and didn't read. Yep, he took a bite; really funny to his co-workers!


That made me laugh. Reminds me of several years ago I was given a very pretty bottle of pink liquid. I had no idea whether to drink it or put it in the bath!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Maatje, What to do with old photos etc.???
> A quilting buddy just had old postcards and photos printed onto fabric. She made a beautiful traveling quilt of all her Grand parents travels. She printed off both sides to get locations, dates etc. It Came out looking very nice. You can Probably find it on The Coastal Quilter's web site.


Last year for our anniversary party, a neighbor snuck into my house while we were away, removed the six months pictures of all my sons and had them printed onto a throw. Beautiful. My only problem is that I have to make sure I rotate the throw on the back of my sofa so that they all get "prime time" showing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret love the sweater.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joyce, Sounds like a great day. Assume Navajo tacos served on Navajo fry bread, yummy.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I would call that a large fire. Glad they were able to put it out. We had just a little rain, but everything has been very dry here.


Apparently there's another one burning in the vicinity thankfully no smoke in the air. One year when I was working the farmers market the air quality was terrible from all the wild fires. The other gal and myself couldn't figure out why we were so tired but then realized it was due to the particulates in the air. We had noticed quite a lot of folks were wearing masks, but we like a pair of ninny's didn't. Not too bright.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Last year for our anniversary party, a neighbor snuck into my house while we were away, removed the six months pictures of all my sons and had them printed onto a throw. Beautiful. My only problem is that I have to make sure I rotate the throw on the back of my sofa so that they all get "prime time" showing.


Love that idea. You have a thoughtful neighbor.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's the same way whenever I'm within 30 miles of my hometown; I have to get together with as many as possible. I can't sneak in and out either, because the local paper always gets wind of it and the fact that I was visiting ends up in the weekly paper...then I'm in real trouble.


We will face the same thing when we go to Toronto end of June. Some of dhs siblings get jealous if we spend more time with one than the other. And I have my family there also. Makes it interesting. We always stay with my sister since she lives close to my dad, and besides we both feel very comfortable there. One of his brothers already sent an email asking us to stay with them a few days. I'm afraid to say no as it might cause a ruckus, but we aren't that close to them. Might just stick with original plan and visit them for a day. Just trying to keep the peace! Of course our main objective is to visit my dad - so everyone else has to come second.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, missed family when you travel do get upset, but on the other hand, they could all get together and have a big party so everyone would be in one place to see you since you traveled so far to see them!


Quite often that's what dhs family does. I'm hopeful they will this time too. Unfortunately a nephew gets married the same day there's a huge get together for my family. The get together was planned months and months ago while we received the wedding notice only a few months ago. Otherwise we would have seen dhs siblings at the wedding. Can't be helped.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> You are right as now I have to lead him by the hand and he is very slow, put my back out the other day tugging on him. That is why I asked if they could keep an eye out so he wouldn't wander off. They couldn't refuse as I had given one my blueberry muffin, (last one) and the other some bacon. (they give such large portions even when you ask for 1/2 portions or small portions.) That is how much like family many of us have become. I am grateful to have people to talk with about everything that comes up.


Yes, that's very good to have people you can talk with about your problems. Does it look like your DH will need a wheelchair or walker in the near future? That would keep him more contained and also easier on your back!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I didn't think about retractable lines. If we didn't have finished walls in the garage I might just have gotten some and put them up!


It is very easy and does not look terrible. No more than a horizontal Pringles can worth of space. Some even get a small one to stretch and hang over tub in the bathroom. Small gadget on opposite wall to attach to when extended. Check them out they are very un-intrusive and serve the purpose.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ahh, the life with tall people! While house hunting with DD, DH banged his head a few times going downstairs in basements. Her realtor began going first to see if it was Dale-safe!


Lol....our house has a beam at the base of the basement stairs - a head hazard for the unwary. The house was built in the 40's when it seems people are shorter? Anyway, the rest of the basement is fine, just that funny beam at the bottom. It's a load bearing one so isn't getting removed.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Quick pop in- Vicky is much better. Planning on going back to work tomorrow.
> Had E today-here! Somehow I have got myself promising to make her a pink jumper with a pocket. I had been thinking of it and somehow now it is happening.But she doesn't quite understand that knitting takes time! She wanted me to make it so she could take it home with her. So I added the buttons to one i was almost finished.
> Well I asked what buttons. A bit hard for her to do this. Looking at them and placing them in all sorts of different places. The she found some green frogs. She wanted the frogs- on a purple and white cardigan! Fortunately she then changed her mind and wanted pretty buttons so I convinced her that some others were pretty. However I think the buttons on the body need to be bigger. And it is really a bit big- but over thicker clothes will be OK and should do next year as well easily. But it has gone home for now. Along with a small bag of buttons that she needs to show Mummy including the frogs!
> And now to see if I can find some pink yarn- not whether I have any but can I find it. Cant find the needles I need for Gordons BSJ.
> ...


Lovely sweater


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Jacklou said:


> Last year for our anniversary party, a neighbor snuck into my house while we were away, removed the six months pictures of all my sons and had them printed onto a throw. Beautiful. My only problem is that I have to make sure I rotate the throw on the back of my sofa so that they all get "prime time" showing.


What a fun idea!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Years ago when selling my soaps I had made some with a chocolate fragrance oil. DH took several bars as gifts to some of the guys he works with. I did have them labeled as SOAP but one of the guys just sniffed it and didn't read. Yep, he took a bite; really funny to his co-workers!


In the old days, I remember hearing talk of 
"washing one's mouth out with soap if they didn't clean up their language" Maybe he needed it. LOL


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> Thanks Bonnie. I have an appointment for stitches out next week and then back for follow up and histology in about 4 weeks time. Hopefully that will be the end of it.
> 
> Sounds like you're having a busy time but I can understand that you can't miss anyone out. How long are you going to be there?


Women have it all to deal with on both ends and the middle of life. What do guys have to deal with in comparison??? They usually avoid Dr until almost dead. I wish you well and speedy healing. :sm02:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Joyce, Sounds like a great day. Assume Navajo tacos served on Navajo fry bread, yummy.


 This is true. Our bakery makes all the bread dough (Lion's Club) but our native Americans do the topping and it is really tasty.
White rose in full bloom this morning and orange one almost there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Quick pop in- Vicky is much better. Planning on going back to work tomorrow.
> Had E today-here! Somehow I have got myself promising to make her a pink jumper with a pocket. I had been thinking of it and somehow now it is happening.But she doesn't quite understand that knitting takes time! She wanted me to make it so she could take it home with her. So I added the buttons to one i was almost finished.
> Well I asked what buttons. A bit hard for her to do this. Looking at them and placing them in all sorts of different places. The she found some green frogs. She wanted the frogs- on a purple and white cardigan! Fortunately she then changed her mind and wanted pretty buttons so I convinced her that some others were pretty. However I think the buttons on the body need to be bigger. And it is really a bit big- but over thicker clothes will be OK and should do next year as well easily. But it has gone home for now. Along with a small bag of buttons that she needs to show Mummy including the frogs!
> And now to see if I can find some pink yarn- not whether I have any but can I find it. Cant find the needles I need for Gordons BSJ.
> ...


The cardigan is lovely Margaret , is that your rumpus room , how are you getting on with your window s and doors ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful soaps. Too pretty to use I think, but what a nice combination of ingredients. I have a clothesline stretched between the uprights of my deck posts. It is small, but perfect for most of the things I hang outside. I also invested in some stainless steel clothespins which I learned about online. They are wonderful.
> We are to have another scorcher day today with high ozone levels this afternoon, so off to do the dog walking this morning while the levels are low. It is Art City Days, a celebration of our town, so the annual library book sale starts at 10:00 and there are all kinds of little vendors downtown. We usually go and enjoy a Navaho taco for supper.
> Thinking of those in the southern hemisphere and hoping that Julie and Fan are not going to be blasted with more nasty winter weather.


Sounds like you are going to have a nice day , enjoy your Navajo taco

Roses look lovely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I got stung by a bee today , felt more sorry for the poor bee than my finger, I walk around all the time barefoot and nothing happens , I bent down stretched my hand down right onto the bee luckily it flew off so I know I didn't kill it


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Angela, hope your nose heals quickly & they took enough to get it all.
> Liz, sorry about your fall, hope you are better soon.
> Gwen, the soaps look great
> Sorleena, lovely shawl, you are an amazing designer & Sonja too with all the baby creations.
> ...


Thanks, Bonnie. The weather isn't all that great for your visit. It sounds like you will have a very busy schedule visiting with all your relatives. I hope your cousin's treatments are positive.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, hope finger doesn’t swell too badly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Biopsy not back! BUT Iresha called at 9:30 last night to say she had talked to doctor who did biopsy and we have dodged the bullet!!! It’s not Piaget’s cancer. AND IT IS ONLY IN THE MILK DUCT!!! I am beyond grateful. She also talked to Stemmer. She says he will probably only want to take off one breast. Really? How the bejabbers is that going to work? See him at 2:30 today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, hope finger doesn't swell too badly.


It's not too bad Joy , just tight with the slight swelling


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Biopsy not back! BUT Iresha called at 9:30 last night to say she had talked to doctor who did biopsy and we have dodged the bullet!!! It's not Piaget's cancer. AND IT IS ONLY IN THE MILK DUCT!!! I am beyond grateful. She also talked to Stemmer. She says he will probably only want to take off one breast. Really? How the bejabbers is that going to work? See him at 2:30 today.


That is good news Joy , I'm so pleased for you , I know you still have to go through a lot but I'm hoping you make a speedy recovery , 
Damned stupid breasts they should just appear and disappear after having children


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> This is true. Our bakery makes all the bread dough (Lion's Club) but our native Americans do the topping and it is really tasty.
> White rose in full bloom this morning and orange one almost there.


Beautiful roses!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Biopsy not back! BUT Iresha called at 9:30 last night to say she had talked to doctor who did biopsy and we have dodged the bullet!!! It's not Piaget's cancer. AND IT IS ONLY IN THE MILK DUCT!!! I am beyond grateful. She also talked to Stemmer. She says he will probably only want to take off one breast. Really? How the bejabbers is that going to work? See him at 2:30 today.


What wonderful news!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, never thought of that! Fun thought.
Maatje, thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's not too bad Joy , just tight with the slight swelling


In my skimming, I missed that you injured your finger. I hope it heals quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Biopsy not back! BUT Iresha called at 9:30 last night to say she had talked to doctor who did biopsy and we have dodged the bullet!!! It's not Piaget's cancer. AND IT IS ONLY IN THE MILK DUCT!!! I am beyond grateful. She also talked to Stemmer. She says he will probably only want to take off one breast. Really? How the bejabbers is that going to work? See him at 2:30 today.


I'm glad for you. I hope your discussion with the surgeon ends on a positive note.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you. How are your eye and lip feeling?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> This is true. Our bakery makes all the bread dough (Lion's Club) but our native Americans do the topping and it is really tasty.
> White rose in full bloom this morning and orange one almost there.


They look beautiful.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Biopsy not back! BUT Iresha called at 9:30 last night to say she had talked to doctor who did biopsy and we have dodged the bullet!!! It's not Piaget's cancer. AND IT IS ONLY IN THE MILK DUCT!!! I am beyond grateful. She also talked to Stemmer. She says he will probably only want to take off one breast. Really? How the bejabbers is that going to work? See him at 2:30 today.


That sounds good. Hope you get more details after todays meeting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Biopsy not back! BUT Iresha called at 9:30 last night to say she had talked to doctor who did biopsy and we have dodged the bullet!!! It's not Piaget's cancer. AND IT IS ONLY IN THE MILK DUCT!!! I am beyond grateful. She also talked to Stemmer. She says he will probably only want to take off one breast. Really? How the bejabbers is that going to work? See him at 2:30 today.


That is good news! Let us know what you decide.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news Joy , I'm so pleased for you , I know you still have to go through a lot but I'm hoping you make a speedy recovery ,
> Damned stupid breasts they should just appear and disappear after having children


Wouldn't that be more practical?!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, it IS wonderful news. Will keep you informed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme: hope your finger heals quickly.

I love the roses.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> What a great neighbour you have.


I do and he's here now - soaking wet. I feel sorry for him because it's cool today and being wet doesn't help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no.... I hope you feel better soon. Ouch.


Thanks, I'm okay today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Swedenme: hope your finger heals quickly.
> 
> I love the roses.


It's fine just feels a bit tight , lucky it wasn't a wasp as I seem to react more to those nasty things


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> This is true. Our bakery makes all the bread dough (Lion's Club) but our native Americans do the topping and it is really tasty.
> White rose in full bloom this morning and orange one almost there.


Beautiful roses.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I got stung by a bee today , felt more sorry for the poor bee than my finger, I walk around all the time barefoot and nothing happens , I bent down stretched my hand down right onto the bee luckily it flew off so I know I didn't kill it


Oh, that does hurt. Did you get the stinger out?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, thank you. How are your eye and lip feeling?


Both fine, thanks.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Biopsy not back! BUT Iresha called at 9:30 last night to say she had talked to doctor who did biopsy and we have dodged the bullet!!! It's not Piaget's cancer. AND IT IS ONLY IN THE MILK DUCT!!! I am beyond grateful. She also talked to Stemmer. She says he will probably only want to take off one breast. Really? How the bejabbers is that going to work? See him at 2:30 today.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Joy, that news is right up there with almost as good as it gets. I am very happy for you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> Did you know we have a public toilet created by Hundertwasser, here in Kawakawa New Zealand. You might like to take a look! Google Hundertwasser toilet New. Zealand. I haven't seen them in person but they are pretty amazing to see online!


Wow, I knew he had spent time in NZ but not what he was doing then. Toilet designs sounds zany enough for him..... off to check it out, thanks Fan.

Oh, and Daralene, I didn't find a candle shop in Vienna but there's so much to see and explore that I may have just missed it.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Do you answer knitting questions on here or just knit and chat???


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I keep needing a project to take with me while I waitor to stop me from fidgeting.
I cast on a sock toe up. I have never made anything on 2.25 or USA size 1. I have a size 9 shoe and a good arch, so I need to know how wide to make sock to fit or # of stitches to end up with after the toe.
I am starting them on 5 needles and will switch to 9" circular as soon as toe is done.
Any ideas? or should I get out of the tea Party and search elsewhere???


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm sitting here wondering if I should go to the movies to see The Book Club. I can't seem to get my a$$ in gear. I tripped a couple of days ago and landed on my face. I have a very fat lip and a bit of a black eye. I've tried covering up the bruise but my lip is something else. Not pretty to look at.


Oh dear! Healing salving wishes winging your way.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> That is funny Sonja aka frog lady knitting designer. What a title you are gaining as you continue to amaze us.


So..... Sonja - what is Swedish for frog?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Biopsy not back! BUT Iresha called at 9:30 last night to say she had talked to doctor who did biopsy and we have dodged the bullet!!! It's not Piaget's cancer. AND IT IS ONLY IN THE MILK DUCT!!! I am beyond grateful. She also talked to Stemmer. She says he will probably only want to take off one breast. Really? How the bejabbers is that going to work? See him at 2:30 today.


Perhaps a breast reconstruction is in the works for you with a single mastectomy. Ask the surgeon about that, OK?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I knew a lady once that had had a mastectomy, and she said it was handy, how many other women could just pop out their boob and throw it at their hubby when mad at him? LOL!


How to look on the bright side!
:sm16: :sm16: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> Do you answer knitting questions on here or just knit and chat???


Ask any question you want and hopefully someone can give you an answer


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Make room for me too! I'll be thinking about you on Thursday Joy. All the best to you. {{{hugs}}}


Me too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> So..... Sonja - what is Swedish for frog?


Jag är en grön groda tjej???? ????
I am a green frog girl


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Do you answer knitting questions on here or just knit and chat???


Knitting questions answered - the group has answered lots of mine!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

TNS said:


> Wow, I knew he had spent time in NZ but not what he was doing then. Toilet designs sounds zany enough for him..... off to check it out, thanks Fan.
> 
> Oh, and Daralene, I didn't find a candle shop in Vienna but there's so much to see and explore that I may have just missed it.


Good to see your interest. He was an amazing person. I read the story of his life on the site I googled. He was on a cruise in 2004 and died, and was brought back here to be buried on his own property. He lived here for a part of the year, then went travelling.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I keep needing a project to take with me while I waitor to stop me from fidgeting.
> I cast on a sock toe up. I have never made anything on 2.25 or USA size 1. I have a size 9 shoe and a good arch, so I need to know how wide to make sock to fit or # of stitches to end up with after the toe.
> I am starting them on 5 needles and will switch to 9" circular as soon as toe is done.
> Any ideas? or should I get out of the tea Party and search elsewhere???


Kayjo is a sock knitting machine...hopefully she will answer you soon!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Julie, haven’t heard anything about your nasty neighbor for a bit. Has he settled down? Have you got your electrical figured out? Hoping you are staying warm and safe.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sam, how is your cold? Hope it’s getting better.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Thanks Kate. I tell everyone to take arnica before and after any surgical procedure. What did I do this time? Forgot all about it!! What a numpty! :sm16: :sm16:


Well, I imagine you were a little distracted! Hope you are soon looking less battered, and glad to hear you feel ok.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> I keep needing a project to take with me while I waitor to stop me from fidgeting.
> I cast on a sock toe up. I have never made anything on 2.25 or USA size 1. I have a size 9 shoe and a good arch, so I need to know how wide to make sock to fit or # of stitches to end up with after the toe.
> I am starting them on 5 needles and will switch to 9" circular as soon as toe is done.
> Any ideas? or should I get out of the tea Party and search elsewhere???


Hopefully Kaye Jo, Margaret , or Tami might see your post and have an answer for you


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the cold processed soap I made up yesterday....now it has to cure 4-6 weeks....ugh! I'm naming it Orange Piggy Soap since I used lard along with other natural oils, Orange EO, Vetiver EO and ground orange zest. Wish the computer had smell-0-vision....it smells fantastic even if I say so myself. Of course the true test will be when I can actually TRY it....!!!


Those soaps look good enough to eat! :sm04: 
When I had an American pen friend many years ago, she sent me some strawberry soaps which smelled so good I almost wanted to bite into them, but wasn't too keen on the strawberry scent they left on my skin. Yours sound a much more attractive perfume to have a hint of on the skin :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I keep needing a project to take with me while I waitor to stop me from fidgeting.
> I cast on a sock toe up. I have never made anything on 2.25 or USA size 1. I have a size 9 shoe and a good arch, so I need to know how wide to make sock to fit or # of stitches to end up with after the toe.
> I am starting them on 5 needles and will switch to 9" circular as soon as toe is done.
> Any ideas? or should I get out of the tea Party and search elsewhere???


Here is fine. For my size 7.5 feet, I 
continue increasing until it's just over my little toe. I continue straight for awhile to the arch and do some 3 x1 ribbing to prevent sagging in the arch and then continue stockinette again until when I try on the sock, it touches the top of the ankle when foot is flexed. I then do a faux flap heel and then a design with some ribbing all the way to mid calf. I'll look for the instructions I learned from. It does depend on the thickness of the sock yarn also.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vanilla-sock-with-gusset--choice-of-heel


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! That would make too much sense, and you'll always have the odd one out that doesn't want to participate but stills gets pissy because they weren't visited, but then that would be their choice, so I wouldn't feel bad missing them. :sm04:


Yep. I figure if I travel a long distance, by goodness they can come to me!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! You'd think after a certain point, dodging them would be second nature.


Nope. The one in the kitchen is usually over the table. The one in the"dining" room which has no table, they don't walk under enough, except DH.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ahh, the life with tall people! While house hunting with DD, DH banged his head a few times going downstairs in basements. Her realtor began going first to see if it was Dale-safe!


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Tami. I've had a half decent nights sleep now. I slept with two extra pillows which was not very comfortable but has prevented too much more swelling. Not looking too bad this morning.


Glad you had a half decent night.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Years ago when selling my soaps I had made some with a chocolate fragrance oil. DH took several bars as gifts to some of the guys he works with. I did have them labeled as SOAP but one of the guys just sniffed it and didn't read. Yep, he took a bite; really funny to his co-workers!


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Quick pop in- Vicky is much better. Planning on going back to work tomorrow.
> Had E today-here! Somehow I have got myself promising to make her a pink jumper with a pocket. I had been thinking of it and somehow now it is happening.But she doesn't quite understand that knitting takes time! She wanted me to make it so she could take it home with her. So I added the buttons to one i was almost finished.
> Well I asked what buttons. A bit hard for her to do this. Looking at them and placing them in all sorts of different places. The she found some green frogs. She wanted the frogs- on a purple and white cardigan! Fortunately she then changed her mind and wanted pretty buttons so I convinced her that some others were pretty. However I think the buttons on the body need to be bigger. And it is really a bit big- but over thicker clothes will be OK and should do next year as well easily. But it has gone home for now. Along with a small bag of buttons that she needs to show Mummy including the frogs!
> And now to see if I can find some pink yarn- not whether I have any but can I find it. Cant find the needles I need for Gordons BSJ.
> ...


Glad Vicky is better. Cardigan is cute. She will love a green one with the frog buttons. And even better if G can wear it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Last year for our anniversary party, a neighbor snuck into my house while we were away, removed the six months pictures of all my sons and had them printed onto a throw. Beautiful. My only problem is that I have to make sure I rotate the throw on the back of my sofa so that they all get "prime time" showing.


I bet that got rave reviews! Of course they all need prime time showing!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Well, I imagine you were a little distracted! Hope you are soon looking less battered, and glad to hear you feel ok.


Thank you Lin. I think after today it should all start to improve. Today I've had all the usual quips such as "What does the other one look like" to "not another bar room brawl"! It's good to keep them entertained! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Nope. The one in the kitchen is usually over the table. The one in the"dining" room which has no table, they don't walk under enough, except DH.


Empty houses with light fixtures with no table underneath them are dangerous. Ask my DH.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We will face the same thing when we go to Toronto end of June. Some of dhs siblings get jealous if we spend more time with one than the other. And I have my family there also. Makes it interesting. We always stay with my sister since she lives close to my dad, and besides we both feel very comfortable there. One of his brothers already sent an email asking us to stay with them a few days. I'm afraid to say no as it might cause a ruckus, but we aren't that close to them. Might just stick with original plan and visit them for a day. Just trying to keep the peace! Of course our main objective is to visit my dad - so everyone else has to come second.


Have your DH stay with him for a night or two, and tell him your main reason for being there is to spend time with your dad. If he can't understand that, that's his problem. You can spend a few hours with him too, just not nights.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It is very easy and does not look terrible. No more than a horizontal Pringles can worth of space. Some even get a small one to stretch and hang over tub in the bathroom. Small gadget on opposite wall to attach to when extended. Check them out they are very un-intrusive and serve the purpose.


Hmm. I might be able to do this on my back porch. If I clean it! :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> This is true. Our bakery makes all the bread dough (Lion's Club) but our native Americans do the topping and it is really tasty.
> White rose in full bloom this morning and orange one almost there.


Sounds tasty. Roses are beautiful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I got stung by a bee today , felt more sorry for the poor bee than my finger, I walk around all the time barefoot and nothing happens , I bent down stretched my hand down right onto the bee luckily it flew off so I know I didn't kill it


Hope you will be okay. If it was a honey bee it died anyway. Anything else I am very allergic to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Biopsy not back! BUT Iresha called at 9:30 last night to say she had talked to doctor who did biopsy and we have dodged the bullet!!! It's not Piaget's cancer. AND IT IS ONLY IN THE MILK DUCT!!! I am beyond grateful. She also talked to Stemmer. She says he will probably only want to take off one breast. Really? How the bejabbers is that going to work? See him at 2:30 today.


I am so thankful it isn't as bad as expected! You can always ask to have both done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful soaps. Too pretty to use I think, but what a nice combination of ingredients. I have a clothesline stretched between the uprights of my deck posts. It is small, but perfect for most of the things I hang outside. I also invested in some stainless steel clothespins which I learned about online. They are wonderful.
> We are to have another scorcher day today with high ozone levels this afternoon, so off to do the dog walking this morning while the levels are low. It is Art City Days, a celebration of our town, so the annual library book sale starts at 10:00 and there are all kinds of little vendors downtown. We usually go and enjoy a Navaho taco for supper.
> Thinking of those in the southern hemisphere and hoping that Julie and Fan are not going to be blasted with more nasty winter weather.


There is snow about to the south, and the possibility of hail and/or thunder for us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Do you answer knitting questions on here or just knit and chat???


Of course we answer them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I keep needing a project to take with me while I waitor to stop me from fidgeting.
> I cast on a sock toe up. I have never made anything on 2.25 or USA size 1. I have a size 9 shoe and a good arch, so I need to know how wide to make sock to fit or # of stitches to end up with after the toe.
> I am starting them on 5 needles and will switch to 9" circular as soon as toe is done.
> Any ideas? or should I get out of the tea Party and search elsewhere???


Do your increase for the toe until it's about 2" . Then start knitting even. Poledra can answer more. I've only done a couple pairs toe up. I've done about 100 pair top down. If you have a "normal" foot, rather than my fluffy feet, you probably need about 64 stitches on your needles after the increase. Hope I didn't confuse you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jag är en grön groda tjej???? ????
> I am a green frog girl


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Sam, how is your cold? Hope it's getting better.


I was just thinking we haven't heard from him for a day or two.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Kayjo is a sock knitting machine...hopefully she will answer you soon!


So is Margaret, (Darowil)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here is fine. For my size 7.5 feet, I
> continue increasing until it's just over my little toe. I continue straight for awhile to the arch and do some 3 x1 ribbing to prevent sagging in the arch and then continue stockinette again until when I try on the sock, it touches the top of the ankle when foot is flexed. I then do a faux flap heel and then a design with some ribbing all the way to mid calf. I'll look for the instructions I learned from. It does depend on the thickness of the sock yarn also.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vanilla-sock-with-gusset--choice-of-heel


Thanks Rookie! I may try that one. I like the way my top down heel fits, and that looks very similar.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I did the same with Christopher, ask before getting food at other peoples homes, one respite care giver said that she asked if he wanted a cookie, he asked if he could have an apple instead, he was so hyper that we didn't let him have many sweets, plenty of fruit though.


That is funny. When I took Matthew trick or treating we visited my retired boss. She told him he could pick out anything from the bowl. Well, he looked at a different bowl on her table and asked if he could have a banana instead. She gave him the banana and a piece of candy. My boys always asked if they could stay and visit with the elderly people who asked if we would trick or treat their homes each year. My boys could care less about getting the candy, they just loved sitting with these people and visiting with them. I think they were around 6-9 years of age when they did that. Somehow they always came home with more candy than they would ever eat and asked me to share it with others.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Julie, haven't heard anything about your nasty neighbor for a bit. Has he settled down? Have you got your electrical figured out? Hoping you are staying warm and safe.


He seems to be keeping his distance- at least no more poop, since the police were here last week. 
I am handling the electrical situation by retiring to bed when I need to warm up- this delights Ringo.
Making sure I don't overload the outlets.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Empty houses with light fixtures with no table underneath them are dangerous. Ask my DH.


Oh yes! Actually, when we did a walk through here, I even connceted. Depending on what shoes I have on I can still brush the on in the dining room.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is snow about to the south, and the possibility of hail and/or thunder for us.


Stay safe and warm.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I was just thinking we haven't heard from him for a day or two.


I have been wondering how he is doing also. Has anybody heard from him?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is funny. When I took Matthew trick or treating we visited my retired boss. She told him he could pick out anything from the bowl. Well, he looked at a different bowl on her table and asked if he could have a banana instead. She gave him the banana and a piece of candy. My boys always asked if they could stay and visit with the elderly people who asked if we would trick or treat their homes each year. My boys could care less about getting the candy, they just loved sitting with these people and visiting with them. I think they were around 6-9 years of age when they did that. Somehow they always came home with more candy than they would ever eat and asked me to share it with others.


That's wonderful! You have raised them right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Stay safe and warm.


 :sm24: Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He seems to be keeping his distance- at least no more poop, since the police were here last week.
> I am handling the electrical situation by retiring to bed when I need to warm up- this delights Ringo.
> Making sure I don't overload the outlets.


I'm glad the neighbor has backed off, and hope it continues. I really hope the electrical issue gets taken care of soon.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He seems to be keeping his distance- at least no more poop, since the police were here last week.
> I am handling the electrical situation by retiring to bed when I need to warm up- this delights Ringo.
> Making sure I don't overload the outlets.


Glad the neighbor has backed off. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad the neighbor has backed off, and hope it continues. I really hope the electrical issue gets taken care of soon.


Tami has just posted exactly what I intended to say, Julie. Stay warm.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I've been busy all week. The drive to Michigan went well, as did the celebration of life for our friend. He wanted a big party with music, and that's what they did. His son plays guitar and teaches, in addition to having a recording studio. In addition to his regular job. They also have many friends who sing and play, so it was a great send off. Arriana was very good, but noisey in the car. Three hours each way of giggles and talking was tiring! Neurologist appointment yesterday. Don't have to go back for a year!!!! Today was a haircut and Walmart, then came home and cut up 3 big roasts and have 7 pints in the pressure canner another hour to go. A small roast in the oven for dinner. Tomorrow is the reumatologist.. have a question for him both pinky fingers have been very painful and feel like they are being twisted, though don't look like it. So far he has said just osteo arthritis, but this is new.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, thank you, can’t wipe grin off my face.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joyce, I’m not really interested in reconstruction at my age, 76. I was on estrogen for 30+ years. But thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so thankful it isn't as bad as expected! You can always ask to have both done.


I intend to. See him in 45 minutes.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I've been busy all week. The drive to Michigan went well, as did the celebration of life for our friend. He wanted a big party with music, and that's what they did. His son plays guitar and teaches, in addition to having a recording studio. In addition to his regular job. They also have many friends who sing and play, so it was a great send off. Arriana was very good, but noisey in the car. Three hours each way of giggles and talking was tiring! Neurologist appointment yesterday. Don't have to go back for a year!!!! Today was a haircut and Walmart, then came home and cut up 3 big roasts and have 7 pints in the pressure canner another hour to go. A small roast in the oven for dinner. Tomorrow is the reumatologist.. have a question for him both pinky fingers have been very painful and feel like they are being twisted, though don't look like it. So far he has said just osteo arthritis, but this is new.


So hoping that your rheumatologist can give you some help. I am thinking perhaps you have combined osteo and rheumatoid arthritis. Ask if this could be both and if yes, can he give you something to control the pain. So sorry that this is in your hands as you need to be able to knit and crochet. Hoping for help for you.
Julie, hoping your crazy neighbor will stay backed off. Sometimes a bit of official interference can be very helpful. Concerned for you and Fan with your stormy weather.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Biopsy not back! BUT Iresha called at 9:30 last night to say she had talked to doctor who did biopsy and we have dodged the bullet!!! It's not Piaget's cancer. AND IT IS ONLY IN THE MILK DUCT!!! I am beyond grateful. She also talked to Stemmer. She says he will probably only want to take off one breast. Really? How the bejabbers is that going to work? See him at 2:30 today.


This is much better news and brings a bit of peace to the mind. I do wish you the best this week with all that you have to endure.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Joyce, I'm not really interested in reconstruction at my age, 76. I was on estrogen for 30+ years. But thank you.


I hear you. You can burn all your bras if you so desire.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I hear you. You can burn all your bras if you so desire.


How I wish I could do that , it surely must have been a man who invented that contraption


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello, went to fiber arts today. Good size group 9 of us came & went. They are still celebrating same person's birthday, this week Chocolate dipped strawberries. We all need our fruit. lol
Worked on toe that I cast on, will try on tonight. I think the toe is almost done. I will then transfer to 9" circular, and start second sock as I have 2 small circulars in size 1. I thought I had #2 also for socks, If I can find them I'll start another pair also. Need small projects to work on in evening also. Socks are easy once started. Starting anything is hard.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Biopsy not back! BUT Iresha called at 9:30 last night to say she had talked to doctor who did biopsy and we have dodged the bullet!!! It's not Piaget's cancer. AND IT IS ONLY IN THE MILK DUCT!!! I am beyond grateful. She also talked to Stemmer. She says he will probably only want to take off one breast. Really? How the bejabbers is that going to work? See him at 2:30 today.


Much better news - delighted for you!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here is fine. For my size 7.5 feet, I
> continue increasing until it's just over my little toe. I continue straight for awhile to the arch and do some 3 x1 ribbing to prevent sagging in the arch and then continue stockinette again until when I try on the sock, it touches the top of the ankle when foot is flexed. I then do a faux flap heel and then a design with some ribbing all the way to mid calf. I'll look for the instructions I learned from. It does depend on the thickness of the sock yarn also.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vanilla-sock-with-gusset--choice-of-heel


Thanks for responding. I forgot about measuring by little toe. I'm doing it right along. Will measure on foot tonight as I didn't want to take my shoes & socks off at the Library. :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I've been busy all week. The drive to Michigan went well, as did the celebration of life for our friend. He wanted a big party with music, and that's what they did. His son plays guitar and teaches, in addition to having a recording studio. In addition to his regular job. They also have many friends who sing and play, so it was a great send off. Arriana was very good, but noisey in the car. Three hours each way of giggles and talking was tiring! Neurologist appointment yesterday. Don't have to go back for a year!!!! Today was a haircut and Walmart, then came home and cut up 3 big roasts and have 7 pints in the pressure canner another hour to go. A small roast in the oven for dinner. Tomorrow is the reumatologist.. have a question for him both pinky fingers have been very painful and feel like they are being twisted, though don't look like it. So far he has said just osteo arthritis, but this is new.


Hope the reumatologist visit is as positive as the neurologist visit was.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thanks for responding. I forgot about measuring by little toe. I'm doing it right along. Will measure on foot tonight as I didn't want to take my shoes & socks off at the Library. :sm02:


Probably a wise decision. Although I do wonder about social graces/norms...a middle aged lady was polishing her nails while at Panera.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Probably a wise decision. Although I do wonder about social graces/norms...a middle aged lady was polishing her nails while at Panera.


You meaning to say I would be right in style with the lower class. I don't think that I'll go there. 
I'm surprised someone at the restaurant did not ask her to 'cease and desist'. Very inappropriate behavior around food. I would probably not even be able to stomach my own food. I'd report it as inappropriate.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> You meaning to say I would be right in style with the lower class. I don't think that I'll go there.
> I'm surprised someone at the restaurant did not ask her to 'cease and desist'. Very inappropriate behavior around food. I would probably not even be able to stomach my own food. I'd report it as inappropriate.


Didn't mean anything except that it was appropriate. After commuting on trains where people clip their nails, brush their hair and apply makeup, I thought I'd seen it all, but the nail polisher tops it all. I was just in and out, but I do hope that someone said something to her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I too, hope you can get help for arthritis.
Well spoke to Dr. Stemmer. It’s intraductal carcinoma in situ. Will do double mastectomy. Scheduled for Monday 6/7 as we don’t have pathologist and one needs to be in OR to biopsy lymph nodes. Need more blood work as I need to get crossmached and typed for possibility of 2 pints of blood. Truth I’m sad as I want it over with. But it is what it is.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joyce, wanted to burn bras. But I’m a practical woman and as they cost over $70 each I will be donating them to charity.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad the neighbor has backed off, and hope it continues. I really hope the electrical issue gets taken care of soon.


It is a relief!
Given that nothing at all is happening on either of the buildings, I rather suspect not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Glad the neighbor has backed off. Stay safe and warm.


Thanks.
There is snow a little to the south, we are predicted for thunder and hail.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Tami has just posted exactly what I intended to say, Julie. Stay warm.


Thanks Lin! trying to keep warm but it is chilly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So hoping that your rheumatologist can give you some help. I am thinking perhaps you have combined osteo and rheumatoid arthritis. Ask if this could be both and if yes, can he give you something to control the pain. So sorry that this is in your hands as you need to be able to knit and crochet. Hoping for help for you.
> Julie, hoping your crazy neighbor will stay backed off. Sometimes a bit of official interference can be very helpful. Concerned for you and Fan with your stormy weather.


I am hoping so, too!
Just got to hunker down and hibernate for a while!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I too, hope you can get help for arthritis.
> Well spoke to Dr. Stemmer. It's intraductal carcinoma in situ. Will do double mastectomy. Scheduled for Monday 6/7 as we don't have pathologist and one needs to be in OR to biopsy lymph nodes. Need more blood work as I need to get crossmached and typed for possibility of 2 pints of blood. Truth I'm sad as I want it over with. But it is what it is.


Keeping you in prayer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a cute jumper this one is!


darowil said:


> Quick pop in- Vicky is much better. Planning on going back to work tomorrow.
> Had E today-here! Somehow I have got myself promising to make her a pink jumper with a pocket. I had been thinking of it and somehow now it is happening.But she doesn't quite understand that knitting takes time! She wanted me to make it so she could take it home with her. So I added the buttons to one i was almost finished.
> Well I asked what buttons. A bit hard for her to do this. Looking at them and placing them in all sorts of different places. The she found some green frogs. She wanted the frogs- on a purple and white cardigan! Fortunately she then changed her mind and wanted pretty buttons so I convinced her that some others were pretty. However I think the buttons on the body need to be bigger. And it is really a bit big- but over thicker clothes will be OK and should do next year as well easily. But it has gone home for now. Along with a small bag of buttons that she needs to show Mummy including the frogs!
> And now to see if I can find some pink yarn- not whether I have any but can I find it. Cant find the needles I need for Gordons BSJ.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank be that it is not Piaget's cancer and only in the milk duct. My aunt had only one breast and some of the lymph nodes removed and she wore a prothesis for the removed breast some of the time and other times did not. Will be praying for you when you are at the doctor's Wednesday and watching for word about the doctor's plan. Prayers of course for the day of surgery too! *Edit* Just read that it is intraductal carcinoma in situ and you will have a double mastectomy and surgery will be I be the 7th I believe you said. I know you will be glad to have it all taken care of.


sassafras123 said:


> Biopsy not back! BUT Iresha called at 9:30 last night to say she had talked to doctor who did biopsy and we have dodged the bullet!!! It's not Piaget's cancer. AND IT IS ONLY IN THE MILK DUCT!!! I am beyond grateful. She also talked to Stemmer. She says he will probably only want to take off one breast. Really? How the bejabbers is that going to work? See him at 2:30 today.


e the


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Amen!


RookieRetiree said:


> Wouldn't that be more practical?!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Biopsy not back! BUT Iresha called at 9:30 last night to say she had talked to doctor who did biopsy and we have dodged the bullet!!! It's not Piaget's cancer. AND IT IS ONLY IN THE MILK DUCT!!! I am beyond grateful. She also talked to Stemmer. She says he will probably only want to take off one breast. Really? How the bejabbers is that going to work? See him at 2:30 today.


Good news, and sorry you have to wait a couple more days for the surgery but we will all be with you in spirit the whole way. Hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Do you answer knitting questions on here or just knit and chat???


We answer anything except politics and religion. If you have a knitting question, we have many experts on here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh dear! Healing salving wishes winging your way.


Thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope the rheumatologist can give you some relief and some answers for the fingers Tami. I was off my Orencia for RA for 5 weeks (before & after surgery) and have developed pain in the tops of my right foot and toes on right foot. I've had two injections and am hoping that it eases up. Thank goodness it isn't constant pain since when it hurts I have difficulty walking. I go back in 4 months so he can check my levels. If this continues I'll contact him sooner.


tami_ohio said:


> Well, I've been busy all week. The drive to Michigan went well, as did the celebration of life for our friend. He wanted a big party with music, and that's what they did. His son plays guitar and teaches, in addition to having a recording studio. In addition to his regular job. They also have many friends who sing and play, so it was a great send off. Arriana was very good, but noisey in the car. Three hours each way of giggles and talking was tiring! Neurologist appointment yesterday. Don't have to go back for a year!!!! Today was a haircut and Walmart, then came home and cut up 3 big efb and have 7 pints in the pressure canner another hour to go. A small roast in the oven for dinner. Tomorrow is the reumatologist.. have a question for him both pinky fingers have been very painful and feel like they are being twisted, though don't look like it. So far he has said just osteo arthritis, but this is new.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is snow about to the south, and the possibility of hail and/or thunder for us.


I don't like to hear that. It's too soon for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He seems to be keeping his distance- at least no more poop, since the police were here last week.
> I am handling the electrical situation by retiring to bed when I need to warm up- this delights Ringo.
> Making sure I don't overload the outlets.


Hopefully, he's realized it isn't Ringo's. It's too bad you have to resort to the electric blanket to keep warm.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I've been busy all week. The drive to Michigan went well, as did the celebration of life for our friend. He wanted a big party with music, and that's what they did. His son plays guitar and teaches, in addition to having a recording studio. In addition to his regular job. They also have many friends who sing and play, so it was a great send off. Arriana was very good, but noisey in the car. Three hours each way of giggles and talking was tiring! Neurologist appointment yesterday. Don't have to go back for a year!!!! Today was a haircut and Walmart, then came home and cut up 3 big roasts and have 7 pints in the pressure canner another hour to go. A small roast in the oven for dinner. Tomorrow is the reumatologist.. have a question for him both pinky fingers have been very painful and feel like they are being twisted, though don't look like it. So far he has said just osteo arthritis, but this is new.


Could you have pinched nerves in your pinky fingers? I'm sure it's miserable for you. I hope your doctor can find a solution to ease your pain.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I hear you. You can burn all your bras if you so desire.


Do you remember the days of burning bras? :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I too, hope you can get help for arthritis.
> Well spoke to Dr. Stemmer. It's intraductal carcinoma in situ. Will do double mastectomy. Scheduled for Monday 6/7 as we don't have pathologist and one needs to be in OR to biopsy lymph nodes. Need more blood work as I need to get crossmached and typed for possibility of 2 pints of blood. Truth I'm sad as I want it over with. But it is what it is.


I'm sad for you. I hope your surgery is easy and you recover
quickly.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sassafras what is our target time on Thursday to pray around? Want to make sure you are covered, bathed in prayer as you enter your hospital and go into surgery.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Just got finished dinner at 10.00 p.m.. Rice, pork chops, creamed corn. I must be crazy or(lazy) to cook this late.
Trying to figure out if I want a maple walnut ice cream cone. . .let you know tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you. Surgery MONDAY 6/11.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you.
Sorlenna, thank you.
Liz, it’s ok, it, to date, hasn’t metastasized. It could be a whole lot worse.
Pearls Girls, surgery changed to Mon as he needs pathogist to biopsy lymph nodes during surgery. Our pathologist died and hasn’t been replaced.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I chose the ice cream cone for tonight. It sure was tasty to eat after bitter night med. Good night All.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So hoping that your rheumatologist can give you some help. I am thinking perhaps you have combined osteo and rheumatoid arthritis. Ask if this could be both and if yes, can he give you something to control the pain. So sorry that this is in your hands as you need to be able to knit and crochet. Hoping for help for you.
> Julie, hoping your crazy neighbor will stay backed off. Sometimes a bit of official interference can be very helpful. Concerned for you and Fan with your stormy weather.


Thank you. Some of it might be the FM, but I don't think all of it is. I really don't want to have to take any more meds. It isn't constant. It comes and goes. I am used to the hands, wrists and shoulders. The elbows and pinkies are new. Well, the elbows off and on for about a year. The weather systems rolling through so fast are definitely contributing to it. Will definitely talk to him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope the reumatologist visit is as positive as the neurologist visit was.


Me too! I'm looking forward to getting my script for Flexeril refilled. I needed it a month ago and have been rashoning them. Took the last one tonight. Hopefully it'll help me sleep. Which is what it's for for the FM.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Probably a wise decision. Although I do wonder about social graces/norms...a middle aged lady was polishing her nails while at Panera.


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I too, hope you can get help for arthritis.
> Well spoke to Dr. Stemmer. It's intraductal carcinoma in situ. Will do double mastectomy. Scheduled for Monday 6/7 as we don't have pathologist and one needs to be in OR to biopsy lymph nodes. Need more blood work as I need to get crossmached and typed for possibility of 2 pints of blood. Truth I'm sad as I want it over with. But it is what it is.


Keeping you in my prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Joyce, wanted to burn bras. But I'm a practical woman and as they cost over $70 each I will be donating them to charity.


So for the fun of it, buy a cheap one at the thrift store and burn it instead!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a relief!
> Given that nothing at all is happening on either of the buildings, I rather suspect not.


That was my thought, but you still shouldn't be left cold and in an iffy electrical situation. Do you not have a heating system? Like our furnaces? Or is it too expensive to heat with? I know here fuel oil is outrageous. DB said one month was $800!! And that wasn't keeping it really warm. They have supplemented with wood in the past, but with his back he can't do it anymore.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ahh, the life with tall people! While house hunting with DD, DH banged his head a few times going downstairs in basements. Her realtor began going first to see if it was Dale-safe!


Lol, I don't know why they ever made basement beams that low, but it seems to be common in older homes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope the rheumatologist can give you some relief and some answers for the fingers Tami. I was off my Orencia for RA for 5 weeks (before & after surgery) and have developed pain in the tops of my right foot and toes on right foot. I've had two injections and am hoping that it eases up. Thank goodness it isn't constant pain since when it hurts I have difficulty walking. I go back in 4 months so he can check my levels. If this continues I'll contact him sooner.


Thanks. I will be happy if he gives me some answers. I am most concerned with the pinkies. It's something new, as in the past week. The rest I live with. Most likely it will all quite in a month when the weather settles.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Could you have pinched nerves in your pinky fingers? I'm sure it's miserable for you. I hope your doctor can find a solution to ease your pain.


I suppose it's possible but I don't remember doing anything differently. Thanks


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you. Surgery MONDAY 6/11.


Sorry to hear the date has been changed for surgery Joy , hopes and prayers will be with you on Monday ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I chose the ice cream cone for tonight. It sure was tasty to eat after bitter night med. Good night All.


I'm glad you enjoyed your ice cream!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness, he is tall; my DH is 6'2" and I'm 5'5". I've been tempted to string a clothes line across the area of my deck where I do my soaps and yarn dying to use for drying clothes. It would have to be there or the dogs would have a field day. I can just imagine my laundry scattered across the back yard if they ever got ahold of it...LOL


LOL!!! Gracie and Sydney for sure! Thankfully mine have never messed with my laundry, even Daisy doesn't mess with it when it's hung out and she is here visiting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Quick pop in- Vicky is much better. Planning on going back to work tomorrow.
> Had E today-here! Somehow I have got myself promising to make her a pink jumper with a pocket. I had been thinking of it and somehow now it is happening.But she doesn't quite understand that knitting takes time! She wanted me to make it so she could take it home with her. So I added the buttons to one i was almost finished.
> Well I asked what buttons. A bit hard for her to do this. Looking at them and placing them in all sorts of different places. The she found some green frogs. She wanted the frogs- on a purple and white cardigan! Fortunately she then changed her mind and wanted pretty buttons so I convinced her that some others were pretty. However I think the buttons on the body need to be bigger. And it is really a bit big- but over thicker clothes will be OK and should do next year as well easily. But it has gone home for now. Along with a small bag of buttons that she needs to show Mummy including the frogs!
> And now to see if I can find some pink yarn- not whether I have any but can I find it. Cant find the needles I need for Gordons BSJ.
> ...


Glad Vicky's so much better. 
LOL!! E is going to be designing her own knitwear before you know it. 
A green cardi with the frog buttons is a great idea, The one she's wearing is so cute. 
She's sure growing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful soaps. Too pretty to use I think, but what a nice combination of ingredients. I have a clothesline stretched between the uprights of my deck posts. It is small, but perfect for most of the things I hang outside. I also invested in some stainless steel clothespins which I learned about online. They are wonderful.
> We are to have another scorcher day today with high ozone levels this afternoon, so off to do the dog walking this morning while the levels are low. It is Art City Days, a celebration of our town, so the annual library book sale starts at 10:00 and there are all kinds of little vendors downtown. We usually go and enjoy a Navaho taco for supper.
> Thinking of those in the southern hemisphere and hoping that Julie and Fan are not going to be blasted with more nasty winter weather.


I like the idea of stainless steel pins. 
The Art City Days sounds like a wonderful time, enjoy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Last year for our anniversary party, a neighbor snuck into my house while we were away, removed the six months pictures of all my sons and had them printed onto a throw. Beautiful. My only problem is that I have to make sure I rotate the throw on the back of my sofa so that they all get "prime time" showing.


What a lovely thing for her to do!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Apparently there's another one burning in the vicinity thankfully no smoke in the air. One year when I was working the farmers market the air quality was terrible from all the wild fires. The other gal and myself couldn't figure out why we were so tired but then realized it was due to the particulates in the air. We had noticed quite a lot of folks were wearing masks, but we like a pair of ninny's didn't. Not too bright.


I'd have been right there with you without a mask, I never think about it until after the fact.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> In the old days, I remember hearing talk of
> "washing one's mouth out with soap if they didn't clean up their language" Maybe he needed it. LOL


LOLOL!!!! When Christopher was about 4, I told him I'd wash out his mouth with soap, he wandered off and a bit later came out crying and blowing bubbles, he'd gone to wash his mouth out to see if it was worth the back talk, :sm16: he decided not. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> This is true. Our bakery makes all the bread dough (Lion's Club) but our native Americans do the topping and it is really tasty.
> White rose in full bloom this morning and orange one almost there.


Beautiful!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Biopsy not back! BUT Iresha called at 9:30 last night to say she had talked to doctor who did biopsy and we have dodged the bullet!!! It's not Piaget's cancer. AND IT IS ONLY IN THE MILK DUCT!!! I am beyond grateful. She also talked to Stemmer. She says he will probably only want to take off one breast. Really? How the bejabbers is that going to work? See him at 2:30 today.


Oh what fantastic news!!!!!
Lol, I did laugh at your bejabbers, I could just imagine you saying that line. 
Well, you might want to knit one. So much for cheaper bras, unless you can find one with only one cup? 
If you designed and patented that idea, you might be rich. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's not too bad Joy , just tight with the slight swelling


Baking soda and water into a past and slather it on, works like magic.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Think I'm getting my money s worth out of my 1 penny flowers , they are still looking good after 2 weeks , only had to snip out a couple of carnations


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wouldn't that be more practical?!


Lol! Somehow I think my DH would miss mine though. :sm12: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Do you answer knitting questions on here or just knit and chat???


Oh yes!! At least we try to. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jag är en grön groda tjej???? ????
> I am a green frog girl


 :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, me too. Thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Kayjo is a sock knitting machine...hopefully she will answer you soon!


LOL! 
Tami has the answer to the good arch, add about 1/2 -1inch more to the heel flap to handle the arch problem, I wear a size 10 and usually do the large on a sock pattern, if it's a simple pattern without cables, 64-68 stitches, if it's heavily cabled I go 72 or 76 stitches, also depends on if it's a light fingering or heavy finger weight yarn. Swatching in that case is a definite help as to stitch count, I also use 2.25-2.50mm dpns. 
Margaret does a lot of socks too normally so may have more precise numbers. 
Oh!!! Margaret has a sock class in classes, that's fabulous, the link is at the bottom of her posts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yep. I figure if I travel a long distance, by goodness they can come to me!


Absolutely!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So is Margaret, (Darowil)


Yes, she's spectacular!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is funny. When I took Matthew trick or treating we visited my retired boss. She told him he could pick out anything from the bowl. Well, he looked at a different bowl on her table and asked if he could have a banana instead. She gave him the banana and a piece of candy. My boys always asked if they could stay and visit with the elderly people who asked if we would trick or treat their homes each year. My boys could care less about getting the candy, they just loved sitting with these people and visiting with them. I think they were around 6-9 years of age when they did that. Somehow they always came home with more candy than they would ever eat and asked me to share it with others.


Lol! Isn't it fascinating to watch them at that age? They are definitely interesting creatures, and the elderly love when young ones are willing to sit and visit with them, they have so many stories to tell and very few people to share them with, I'm not surprised that they came home with so much candy, wonderful that they wanted to share it with others.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He seems to be keeping his distance- at least no more poop, since the police were here last week.
> I am handling the electrical situation by retiring to bed when I need to warm up- this delights Ringo.
> Making sure I don't overload the outlets.


That is very good. 
Lol, I'm sure Ringo enjoys curling up in bed with you. Sad though that you have to resort to the covers because the electrical isn't up to snuff.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I've been busy all week. The drive to Michigan went well, as did the celebration of life for our friend. He wanted a big party with music, and that's what they did. His son plays guitar and teaches, in addition to having a recording studio. In addition to his regular job. They also have many friends who sing and play, so it was a great send off. Arriana was very good, but noisey in the car. Three hours each way of giggles and talking was tiring! Neurologist appointment yesterday. Don't have to go back for a year!!!! Today was a haircut and Walmart, then came home and cut up 3 big roasts and have 7 pints in the pressure canner another hour to go. A small roast in the oven for dinner. Tomorrow is the reumatologist.. have a question for him both pinky fingers have been very painful and feel like they are being twisted, though don't look like it. So far he has said just osteo arthritis, but this is new.


Sounds like a lovely time. 
I hope that he has some answers for you on your fingers, the weather systems can't be helping much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Probably a wise decision. Although I do wonder about social graces/norms...a middle aged lady was polishing her nails while at Panera.


 :sm06: EWE!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I too, hope you can get help for arthritis.
> Well spoke to Dr. Stemmer. It's intraductal carcinoma in situ. Will do double mastectomy. Scheduled for Monday 6/7 as we don't have pathologist and one needs to be in OR to biopsy lymph nodes. Need more blood work as I need to get crossmached and typed for possibility of 2 pints of blood. Truth I'm sad as I want it over with. But it is what it is.


Sorry that you have to wait a few extra days, but good that they are taking both since that's really what you wanted them to do. Keeping fingers and toes crossed that the biopsy comes back negative.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Just got finished dinner at 10.00 p.m.. Rice, pork chops, creamed corn. I must be crazy or(lazy) to cook this late.
> Trying to figure out if I want a maple walnut ice cream cone. . .let you know tomorrow.


LOL!! Some days are just like that. Yummm, that sounds so good, I need to go grab a spoonful or two of ice cream out of the freezer, I have pistachio cardamom ice cream in there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That was my thought, but you still shouldn't be left cold and in an iffy electrical situation. Do you not have a heating system? Like our furnaces? Or is it too expensive to heat with? I know here fuel oil is outrageous. DB said one month was $800!! And that wasn't keeping it really warm. They have supplemented with wood in the past, but with his back he can't do it anymore.


Wow, that's expensive! 
My gas heat isn't bad, on a bad month it's $160 or so, of course my hot water and range are both gas also, but on average my bill is around $80/month.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think I'm getting my money s worth out of my 1 penny flowers , they are still looking good after 2 weeks , only had to snip out a couple of carnations


Holy wow! You certainly are, they look great still!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thanks for the laugh.


 :sm04: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well ladies, and Sam wherever you are and I hope it's not in the spa but resting, I'm headed to bed, I'll check in sometime tomorrow as I'll have my tablet and phone with me in Ft. Collins. 
Sweet dreams and a great day to all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you. Surgery MONDAY 6/11.


I'm sorry you have to wait a little longer but understand the need to have a pathologist on hand. I'll be thinking of you and praying for the very best outcome for you. Hugs


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Think I'm getting my money s worth out of my 1 penny flowers , they are still looking good after 2 weeks , only had to snip out a couple of carnations


You certainly are getting your money's worth. They still look gorgeous.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:
 

> Angela, hope your nose heals quickly & they took enough to get it all.
> Liz, sorry about your fall, hope you are better soon.
> Gwen, the soaps look great
> Sorleena, lovely shawl, you are an amazing designer & Sonja too with all the baby creations.
> ...


Shame about the weather but great that you are getting to spend time with lots of family. Enjoy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think I'm getting my money s worth out of my 1 penny flowers , they are still looking good after 2 weeks , only had to snip out a couple of carnations


Beautiful. I think the growers must be doing something new. My Mother's Day flowers seemed to last longer too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Quick pop in- Vicky is much better. Planning on going back to work tomorrow.
> Had E today-here! Somehow I have got myself promising to make her a pink jumper with a pocket. I had been thinking of it and somehow now it is happening.But she doesn't quite understand that knitting takes time! She wanted me to make it so she could take it home with her. So I added the buttons to one i was almost finished.
> Well I asked what buttons. A bit hard for her to do this. Looking at them and placing them in all sorts of different places. The she found some green frogs. She wanted the frogs- on a purple and white cardigan! Fortunately she then changed her mind and wanted pretty buttons so I convinced her that some others were pretty. However I think the buttons on the body need to be bigger. And it is really a bit big- but over thicker clothes will be OK and should do next year as well easily. But it has gone home for now. Along with a small bag of buttons that she needs to show Mummy including the frogs!
> And now to see if I can find some pink yarn- not whether I have any but can I find it. Cant find the needles I need for Gordons BSJ.
> ...


That great that you are now able to have the children at your place. Yay. Love the cardigan, it looks really cute. LOL regarding the buttons. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful soaps. Too pretty to use I think, but what a nice combination of ingredients. I have a clothesline stretched between the uprights of my deck posts. It is small, but perfect for most of the things I hang outside. I also invested in some stainless steel clothespins which I learned about online. They are wonderful.
> We are to have another scorcher day today with high ozone levels this afternoon, so off to do the dog walking this morning while the levels are low. It is Art City Days, a celebration of our town, so the annual library book sale starts at 10:00 and there are all kinds of little vendors downtown. We usually go and enjoy a Navaho taco for supper.
> Thinking of those in the southern hemisphere and hoping that Julie and Fan are not going to be blasted with more nasty winter weather.


I have a line under my pergola also... very handy if its very hot or raining in Winter., still gets the washing mostly dry. I also have a rotary line in the backyard.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> That made me laugh. Reminds me of several years ago I was given a very pretty bottle of pink liquid. I had no idea whether to drink it or put it in the bath!


 :sm06: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> This is true. Our bakery makes all the bread dough (Lion's Club) but our native Americans do the topping and it is really tasty.
> White rose in full bloom this morning and orange one almost there.


Oooh very pretty! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Biopsy not back! BUT Iresha called at 9:30 last night to say she had talked to doctor who did biopsy and we have dodged the bullet!!! It's not Piaget's cancer. AND IT IS ONLY IN THE MILK DUCT!!! I am beyond grateful. She also talked to Stemmer. She says he will probably only want to take off one breast. Really? How the bejabbers is that going to work? See him at 2:30 today.


I will read on and see what he wants to do. Good news though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I keep needing a project to take with me while I waitor to stop me from fidgeting.
> I cast on a sock toe up. I have never made anything on 2.25 or USA size 1. I have a size 9 shoe and a good arch, so I need to know how wide to make sock to fit or # of stitches to end up with after the toe.
> I am starting them on 5 needles and will switch to 9" circular as soon as toe is done.
> Any ideas? or should I get out of the tea Party and search elsewhere???


We have a few "sock" knitters here so hopefully someone has helped you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is snow about to the south, and the possibility of hail and/or thunder for us.


Brrr, sounds cold. It was very very foggy here this morning, I couldnt even see the house across the road. Had to drive to the other side of town to get to my volunteering...scary., and the amount of people driving with no lights on was ridiculous.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I too, hope you can get help for arthritis.
> Well spoke to Dr. Stemmer. It's intraductal carcinoma in situ. Will do double mastectomy. Scheduled for Monday 6/7 as we don't have pathologist and one needs to be in OR to biopsy lymph nodes. Need more blood work as I need to get crossmached and typed for possibility of 2 pints of blood. Truth I'm sad as I want it over with. But it is what it is.


Sorry you have to wait a few more days but glad that you know exactly what you are dealing with now... Dr sounds good. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!!! When Christopher was about 4, I told him I'd wash out his mouth with soap, he wandered off and a bit later came out crying and blowing bubbles, he'd gone to wash his mouth out to see if it was worth the back talk, :sm16: he decided not. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


LOL :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Think I'm getting my money s worth out of my 1 penny flowers , they are still looking good after 2 weeks , only had to snip out a couple of carnations


Wow they are doing really well. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that's expensive!
> My gas heat isn't bad, on a bad month it's $160 or so, of course my hot water and range are both gas also, but on average my bill is around $80/month.


My natural gas is maybe$40 in the summer, and highest in the winter is usually no more than about $180 in the coldest month. Stove and hot water are also gas. Oh and clothes dryer.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That is very good.
> Lol, I'm sure Ringo enjoys curling up in bed with you. Sad though that you have to resort to the covers because the electrical isn't up to snuff.


Agree.... :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I prefer to have something I can pick up and work on, rather than waste my time computing only- mind you knitting and typing are mutually exclusive.


Advantage of a laptop is that the scroll pad can be operated with a finger so no need to put down the knitting much of the time unless I am typing- so right now the knitting is on my lap.

Well no idea what I did today but hardly home. Did see my doctor for routine check up. Happy no changes.

Vicky went to work today for a half day. Came home exhausted so has asked if I can take E tomorrow for a few hours including taking her to ballet. And to see what I think as she is unsure whether to keep it up. Tomorrow is not a working day for V so can rest a bit especially without E. Who will hopefully have a nap after we get home. No nap yesterday with me.
I'm slowly reading, had thought I had a free day tomorrow to fully catch up!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope all are healing who are in need of it--Sam, you take care--we do not want you back at the spa!
> 
> Here's a sneak peek at the new shawl--final editing on the pattern likely to be tomorrow. As usual, I've gotten behind on the work!


Thats beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a vivid memory of myself at about the same age sitting on the counter next to the kitchen sink with my mom putting a bar of ivory soap in my mouth! Yuck!


Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!!! When Christopher was about 4, I told him I'd wash out his mouth with soap, he wandered off and a bit later came out crying and blowing bubbles, he'd gone to wash his mouth out to see if it was worth the back talk, :sm16: he decided not. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow....the bouquet is beautiful. Unbelievable they are 2 weeks old!


Swedenme said:


> Think I'm getting my money s worth out of my 1 penny flowers , they are still looking good after 2 weeks , only had to snip out a couple of carnations


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, thank you.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Some days are just like that. Yummm, that sounds so good, I need to go grab a spoonful or two of ice cream out of the freezer, I have pistachio cardamom ice cream in there.


Sorry, I tempted you. . .
I chose to eat it last night, it is Something my DH enjoys. (by the way his name is also David.)
Got enough left for tonight also. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a vivid memory of myself at about the same age sitting on the counter next to the kitchen sink with my mom putting a bar of ivory soap in my mouth! Yuck!


I never did that; but I tried to be the perfect Mom as I was in my 30s. I bought the 99.99% pure ivory to wash my babies. . . all prepared, to find out Ivory is drying and causes rashes. 
Hope that you didn't get a rash in your throat. LOL


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: LOL


I was also given a pretty bottle if Pink Salts from DIL's Mom. I thanked her for the bath salts. She e-mailed me right away to say they were for a salt grinder and for the table. . .We both had a laugh.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ive done a quick catch up while Kathy is in the shower, off to visit more cousins shortly.
It’s been so cold here I can’t believe it’s June, 8C this morning????& a cold north wind. 

Joy, good luck with the surgery.
Beautiful flower photos & Margaret, cute sweater.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Beautiful foggy day with showers expected in my neighborhood. I sit here waiting for my friend who is an interior designer to see what I should do to make DH accommodations etc. I'm ready for a whole new experience and look, with safety and convenience for us both to age in Place. I am viewing (in my mind) a empty house with exterior walls, anything can change, everything can go. . . even outside walls can change. Happy Day Everyone !


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Just got finished dinner at 10.00 p.m.. Rice, pork chops, creamed corn. I must be crazy or(lazy) to cook this late.
> Trying to figure out if I want a maple walnut ice cream cone. . .let you know tomorrow.


Sounds like a really good dinner but I hope you didn't go to bed right after.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!!! When Christopher was about 4, I told him I'd wash out his mouth with soap, he wandered off and a bit later came out crying and blowing bubbles, he'd gone to wash his mouth out to see if it was worth the back talk, :sm16: he decided not. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think I'm getting my money s worth out of my 1 penny flowers , they are still looking good after 2 weeks , only had to snip out a couple of carnations


They are still lovely. By the way, the jug is pretty too.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

I was gone yesterday and didn't read anything, so JOY you live up to your name GOOD NEWS. Hope all is good for you. You are still on the receiving end of much love and strength from our group here and your own circles.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ive done a quick catch up while Kathy is in the shower, off to visit more cousins shortly.
> It's been so cold here I can't believe it's June, 8C this morning????& a cold north wind.
> 
> Joy, good luck with the surgery.
> Beautiful flower photos & Margaret, cute sweater.


You're right - it's too cold. Very surprising considering how hot it was last week. I think it's supposed to get up to 23 here though it will be cooler where you are.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Joy: I see I should have read all before commenting! Well, at least you know and have a date for all this. That is better than could be expected here in the Bay Area with such a large population. To have things dealt with quickly I am sure is most important. 6/11 it is then! We will all stay tuned in for sure.
I like the bras to charity. Thoughtful, for sure.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Gwen, those soaps do look good enough to eat. I thought the same: shortbreads! LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Beautiful foggy day with showers expected in my neighborhood. I sit here waiting for my friend who is an interior designer to see what I should do to make DH accommodations etc. I'm ready for a whole new experience and look, with safety and convenience for us both to age in Place. I am viewing (in my mind) a empty house with exterior walls, anything can change, everything can go. . . even outside walls can change. Happy Day Everyone !


That's a great way to do it; fresh slate.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, thank you. I love your avatar.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our walk, in 70sF with nice light breeze. No horses. Might take car by later as I need to do blood work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't like to hear that. It's too soon for you.


The ski field Companies are thrilled!!!!!! I do agree about it being a bit soon, we're only just out of Autumn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hopefully, he's realized it isn't Ringo's. It's too bad you have to resort to the electric blanket to keep warm.


I am hoping so, too! I have invited myself over to see Shakila at the end of June (after Ramadan) - hopefully I can speak to Nasir then, about the electricity.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That was my thought, but you still shouldn't be left cold and in an iffy electrical situation. Do you not have a heating system? Like our furnaces? Or is it too expensive to heat with? I know here fuel oil is outrageous. DB said one month was $800!! And that wasn't keeping it really warm. They have supplemented with wood in the past, but with his back he can't do it anymore.


If I was further south I'd really be jumping up and down- we can je-ust get by without a major heating system- the maximums Bronwen has been having have been 8C and lower, yesterday for us it was 18C, She will have had snow on the hills around- the forecast hail did not happen, although it is certainly not warm!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think I'm getting my money s worth out of my 1 penny flowers , they are still looking good after 2 weeks , only had to snip out a couple of carnations


Indeed you are! Lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is very good.
> Lol, I'm sure Ringo enjoys curling up in bed with you. Sad though that you have to resort to the covers because the electrical isn't up to snuff.


A lot of the problem is the badly maintained windows- I noticed some window draft kits for sale- about $15- worth exploring, but annoying that I will have to do it myself, when really it is the Landlord's responsibility. I have had a good two years of asking without success, other than the ramp.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Brrr, sounds cold. It was very very foggy here this morning, I couldnt even see the house across the road. Had to drive to the other side of town to get to my volunteering...scary., and the amount of people driving with no lights on was ridiculous.


It is! 
Dangerous as well as ridiculous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Advantage of a laptop is that the scroll pad can be operated with a finger so no need to put down the knitting much of the time unless I am typing- so right now the knitting is on my lap.
> 
> Well no idea what I did today but hardly home. Did see my doctor for routine check up. Happy no changes.
> 
> ...


I do like my mouse! Use the scroll pad as back up.

Enjoy your day with E- do I read right that she may not continue with the ballet?!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry i have not been on - but i have not done much but cough and remember to breathe. and i will admit to not getting to the doctor right a way. i went today though an he was not happy with me. he has ordered a whole raft of heavy duty drugs which hopefully will get me over this. will someone please do the opening for me - i'm just not up to it. thanks sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm so sorry i have not been on - but i have not done much but cough and remember to breathe. and i will admit to not getting to the doctor right a way. i went today though an he was not happy with me. he has ordered a whole raft of heavy duty drugs which hopefully will get me over this. will someone please do the opening for me - i'm just not up to it. thanks sam


Sam, good to hear from you and glad you went to the doctor's. Hope the medicine gets to work very quickly and you're feeling better soon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm so sorry i have not been on - but i have not done much but cough and remember to breathe. and i will admit to not getting to the doctor right a way. i went today though an he was not happy with me. he has ordered a whole raft of heavy duty drugs which hopefully will get me over this. will someone please do the opening for me - i'm just not up to it. thanks sam


Please take all the medications and rest and get well soon. You're in my prayers Sam.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, praying medication will work quickly. Healing energy sent your way. Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Advantage of a laptop is that the scroll pad can be operated with a finger so no need to put down the knitting much of the time unless I am typing- so right now the knitting is on my lap.
> 
> Well no idea what I did today but hardly home. Did see my doctor for routine check up. Happy no changes.
> 
> ...


Hope V is soon better. Have fun with E tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had our walk, in 70sF with nice light breeze. No horses. Might take car by later as I need to do blood work.


Sounds nice even without the horses. It's beautiful and sunny but cool here, 65f with winds out of the [email protected]


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If I was further south I'd really be jumping up and down- we can je-ust get by without a major heating system- the maximums Bronwen has been having have been 8C and lower, yesterday for us it was 18C, She will have had snow on the hills around- the forecast hail did not happen, although it is certainly not warm!


 :sm06: mid boggling! Even as a child when we heated with coal, it was whole house. No such thing as electric heaters or electric blankets then.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i'm so sorry i have not been on - but i have not done much but cough and remember to breathe. and i will admit to not getting to the doctor right a way. i went today though an he was not happy with me. he has ordered a whole raft of heavy duty drugs which hopefully will get me over this. will someone please do the opening for me - i'm just not up to it. thanks sam


Sorry to hear that you are still having problems with a cough Sam , glad you went to the doctors , now you have to listen to the doctor take the medication and get better


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that you are still having problems with a cough Sam , glad you went to the doctors , now you have to listen to the doctor take the medication and get better


...what she said, Sam,....
Please don't worry about the TP just get yourself better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> ...what she said, Sam,....
> Please don't worry about the TP just get yourself better.


And from me too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No but in my teens when I bathed with ivory I broke out in hives!


Pearls Girls said:


> I never did that; but I tried to be the perfect Mom as I was in my 30s. I bought the 99.99% pure ivory to wash my babies. . . all prepared, to find out Ivory is drying and causes rashes.
> Hope that you didn't get a rash in your throat. LOL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm so sorry i have not been on - but i have not done much but cough and remember to breathe. and i will admit to not getting to the doctor right a way. i went today though an he was not happy with me. he has ordered a whole raft of heavy duty drugs which hopefully will get me over this. will someone please do the opening for me - i'm just not up to it. thanks sam


Good to hear from you Sam and good you got to see the dr. Hopefully all the new drugs will start working very quickly and get you back in the pink.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam take those meds!!! Sending you healing wishes.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Well, the best laid plans................ The original plan was DD was flying out to join her DH in South Africa tomorrow. I would move in to house/dog/chicken sit as usual. Then sadly she had to have one of her dogs put to sleep a few weeks ago after a stroke so that left one. So plan B was that Treacle could come and stay with me and a neighbour would pop in daily to see to chicks. Change to plan C when DGS came home from Uni a couple of days ago with glandular fever and though he doesn't need a baby sitter DD wanted to make sure that he got fed properly. So I'll come to her house. On to plan D today after a call this morning, DD in tears, she's done her back in, terrible pain, can hardly stand or get in a car never mind sit on a plane for 10 hrs. So flight is cancelled and here I am at her house being head cook and bottle washer, nursemaid, dog walker and anything else!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well, the best laid plans................ The original plan was DD was flying out to join her DH in South Africa tomorrow. I would move in to house/dog/chicken sit as usual. Then sadly she had to have one of her dogs put to sleep a few weeks ago after a stroke so that left one. So plan B was that Treacle could come and stay with me and a neighbour would pop in daily to see to chicks. Change to plan C when DGS came home from Uni a couple of days ago with glandular fever and though he doesn't need a baby sitter DD wanted to make sure that he got fed properly. So I'll come to her house. On to plan D today after a call this morning, DD in tears, she's done her back in, terrible pain, can hardly stand or get in a car never mind sit on a plane for 10 hrs. So flight is cancelled and here I am at her house being head cook and bottle washer, nursemaid, dog walker and anything else!


As you say- they 'gang oft awry!'.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Well, the best laid plans................ The original plan was DD was flying out to join her DH in South Africa tomorrow. I would move in to house/dog/chicken sit as usual. Then sadly she had to have one of her dogs put to sleep a few weeks ago after a stroke so that left one. So plan B was that Treacle could come and stay with me and a neighbour would pop in daily to see to chicks. Change to plan C when DGS came home from Uni a couple of days ago with glandular fever and though he doesn't need a baby sitter DD wanted to make sure that he got fed properly. So I'll come to her house. On to plan D today after a call this morning, DD in tears, she's done her back in, terrible pain, can hardly stand or get in a car never mind sit on a plane for 10 hrs. So flight is cancelled and here I am at her house being head cook and bottle washer, nursemaid, dog walker and anything else!


Oh dear, what a catalogue of disasters! Just don't exhaust yourself looking after everyone!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well, the best laid plans................ The original plan was DD was flying out to join her DH in South Africa tomorrow. I would move in to house/dog/chicken sit as usual. Then sadly she had to have one of her dogs put to sleep a few weeks ago after a stroke so that left one. So plan B was that Treacle could come and stay with me and a neighbour would pop in daily to see to chicks. Change to plan C when DGS came home from Uni a couple of days ago with glandular fever and though he doesn't need a baby sitter DD wanted to make sure that he got fed properly. So I'll come to her house. On to plan D today after a call this morning, DD in tears, she's done her back in, terrible pain, can hardly stand or get in a car never mind sit on a plane for 10 hrs. So flight is cancelled and here I am at her house being head cook and bottle washer, nursemaid, dog walker and anything else!


What a great Mom and Grandma you are.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Well, the best laid plans................ The original plan was DD was flying out to join her DH in South Africa tomorrow. I would move in to house/dog/chicken sit as usual. Then sadly she had to have one of her dogs put to sleep a few weeks ago after a stroke so that left one. So plan B was that Treacle could come and stay with me and a neighbour would pop in daily to see to chicks. Change to plan C when DGS came home from Uni a couple of days ago with glandular fever and though he doesn't need a baby sitter DD wanted to make sure that he got fed properly. So I'll come to her house. On to plan D today after a call this morning, DD in tears, she's done her back in, terrible pain, can hardly stand or get in a car never mind sit on a plane for 10 hrs. So flight is cancelled and here I am at her house being head cook and bottle washer, nursemaid, dog walker and anything else!


Sorry to hear this Angela hope daughter and grandson are feeling better soon


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm so sorry i have not been on - but i have not done much but cough and remember to breathe. and i will admit to not getting to the doctor right a way. i went today though an he was not happy with me. he has ordered a whole raft of heavy duty drugs which hopefully will get me over this. will someone please do the opening for me - i'm just not up to it. thanks sam


Glad you have seen the doctor Sam. Don't worry about us we'll get an opening sorted out between us, just get yourself well again.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear this Angela hope daughter and grandson are feeling better soon


From me too.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> Sounds like a really good dinner but I hope you didn't go to bed right after.


Not really, really. In bed by 12:30 a.m. dead tired.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> i'm so sorry i have not been on - but i have not done much but cough and remember to breathe. and i will admit to not getting to the doctor right a way. i went today though an he was not happy with me. he has ordered a whole raft of heavy duty drugs which hopefully will get me over this. will someone please do the opening for me - i'm just not up to it. thanks sam


I signed a form at local drug store. No locking caps on any of our meds any more. It has to be filed once a year.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> i'm so sorry i have not been on - but i have not done much but cough and remember to breathe. and i will admit to not getting to the doctor right a way. i went today though an he was not happy with me. he has ordered a whole raft of heavy duty drugs which hopefully will get me over this. will someone please do the opening for me - i'm just not up to it. thanks sam


LOL I misunderstood, Ha,Ha, I thought you needed help opening heavy drug bottles???(Was that Heavy Drugs or heavy bottles) I bet you were asking for help heating the water and making tea for this forum on Friday?? I guess I have done too many things today & I am losing all comprehension Quickly. Hope that these medicines help you and that you are back on the mend quickly.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> LOL I misunderstood, Ha,Ha, I thought you needed help opening heavy drug bottles???(Was that Heavy Drugs or heavy bottles) I bet you were asking for help heating the water and making tea for this forum on Friday?? I guess I have done too many things today & I am losing all comprehension Quickly. Hope that these medicines help you and that you are back on the mend quickly.


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I got up @ 8 DH slept until 9:30. What a blessing to have some time to clean up, get plans set for the day and make oatmeal.
When he woke up @ 9:30, got dressed and barely ready before friend stops by to discuss house changes and plans.
Ate Breakfast @ 11:30 and off to church group in time to see some pictures and part of story on CG Cutters and Ice breakers in Alaska and the great lakes. My DH had also been in CG on a cutter with different tasks on the Eastern side of USA. He really liked it and did not want to leave. Then drove an hour to VA Hospital for an appointment and lab works and then 1 hr drive home in the rain. It was a good day, but long. Having almost a repeat of last night as 1 chop was enough for 2 of us. Tonight we'll change up the veggie and have asparagus and beets with rice and pork chop. It is all easy tonight, then I can continue to knit on my socks


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> LOL I misunderstood, Ha,Ha, I thought you needed help opening heavy drug bottles???(Was that Heavy Drugs or heavy bottles) I bet you were asking for help heating the water and making tea for this forum on Friday?? I guess I have done too many things today & I am losing all comprehension Quickly. Hope that these medicines help you and that you are back on the mend quickly.


 :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, it is nice. But the horses are so healing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, so sorry you have become chief cook and caretaker. Healing energy for your daughter’s back.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls, glad you got some time for yourself this morning.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

OH my, what a change in plans Angelam. Good you are kind enough to handle the added duties.
Sam, so glad you saw your doctor and worrying if you are doing the deep breathing exercises and taking all the meds as directed. You will continue in my thoughts and prayers.
Got the lawn mowed, Penny walked, book back to the library and aluminum cans to the recycler and was just ready for a shower when the phone rang. One of my co-workers had an emergency, could I come in right away and relieve him. I finished the shower and went right in, ended up with only 2.5 hours left of the case so not a problem. My boss even came to the room twice to thank me for being "on call" as they needed me. 
I, too, enjoy our horses. There are 4 of them in the pasture just behind DSis' house. We have been asked by the owner to not feed them anything as carrots and apples, while enjoyed by the animals, give them diarrhea. However, they do come to the fence for pets and kind words. 
Julie, wish I were there to help you with the draught control. Those plastic barrier window insulation kits work really well and are easy to put on, but easier if you have two people to do it . When I lived in a draughty room in SD, I found that they really made a nice difference in the ability to heat the home. Sadly, they should be put on by Nasir or his boys. Hoping that your weather will not get much colder and less stormy.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Sam, lots of healing energy and good vibes coming your way. Take it easy, please for all of us.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sam, curious if the Dr was furious for you not coming sooner. It is easier to deal with illnesses before they get a grand hold on your entire health. Hope that you understand this for the future and praying that you get better real quick.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> OH my, what a change in plans Angelam. Good you are kind enough to handle the added duties.
> Sam, so glad you saw your doctor and worrying if you are doing the deep breathing exercises and taking all the meds as directed. You will continue in my thoughts and prayers.
> Got the lawn mowed, Penny walked, book back to the library and aluminum cans to the recycler and was just ready for a shower when the phone rang. One of my co-workers had an emergency, could I come in right away and relieve him. I finished the shower and went right in, ended up with only 2.5 hours left of the case so not a problem. My boss even came to the room twice to thank me for being "on call" as they needed me.
> I, too, enjoy our horses. There are 4 of them in the pasture just behind DSis' house. We have been asked by the owner to not feed them anything as carrots and apples, while enjoyed by the animals, give them diarrhea. However, they do come to the fence for pets and kind words.
> Julie, wish I were there to help you with the draught control. Those plastic barrier window insulation kits work really well and are easy to put on, but easier if you have two people to do it . When I lived in a draughty room in SD, I found that they really made a nice difference in the ability to heat the home. Sadly, they should be put on by Nasir or his boys. Hoping that your weather will not get much colder and less stormy.


I will be checking how much help I can get from Age Concern.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Isn't it fascinating to watch them at that age? They are definitely interesting creatures, and the elderly love when young ones are willing to sit and visit with them, they have so many stories to tell and very few people to share them with, I'm not surprised that they came home with so much candy, wonderful that they wanted to share it with others.


Both of my sons are still very giving and caring men. They will help people without expecting anything in return. I am blessed to have some wonderful young men in my life.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I learned of some new resources available to Veterans for free today. I will check into them soon. I'll start tomorrow as it was supper time by the time we got home. I'm on top of things, just needed to find connections and resources to contact.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

OK all of you, I am about to make lemon curd to go with lemon cake for a party tomorrow at noon. 
The Curd 125gm of melted butter = 1stick and 1 T-
3 eggs The yolk only or the entire egg?
1 C bottled lemon juice
I'm leaving out the zest??? In the microwave oven stirring every 1 minute until thick
would make 1 Pint that I will set in the middle of the bunt cake w/ an ice tea spoon

Is this right? Will it work? I have orange zest in the freezer I could add???


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> OK all of you, I am about to make lemon curd to go with lemon cake for a party tomorrow at noon.
> The Curd 125gm of melted butter = 1stick and 1 T-
> 3 eggs The yolk only or the entire egg?
> 1 C bottled lemon juice
> ...


Yes that is right, use the whole egg. Mine took 5 minutes to thicken on high power. 
I took a lemon curd and lime curd to work for the staff today, with 2 packs of crumpets to keep them warmed up.
It's a chilly 10C today but sun is shining. ????????you need a cup of sugar also!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Put your 1 cup of sugar in microwave bowl with the whole eggs, mix well, add the lemon juice and melted butter then microwave on high power stirring each minute until thickened enough to coat back of spoon. You don’t need to add the zest if you don’t wish to, it is not essential really.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> OK all of you, I am about to make lemon curd to go with lemon cake for a party tomorrow at noon.
> The Curd 125gm of melted butter = 1stick and 1 T-
> 3 eggs The yolk only or the entire egg?
> 1 C bottled lemon juice
> ...


I use the entire egg, and the zest, but would be starting with whole fruit.

Plus the all important sugar.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

My mouth is watering!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joyce, I asked Colleen before I started feeding horses. I only feed them one carrot. But thanks for reinforcing not to overfeed treats.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I know some of you have seen this before, but for those who want to know what to do with old papers etc, I found this little cheeky thing in FILs papers so have put it in the photo album with lots of other little items from their lives.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Even the gummy versions are a bit much; I haven't found one I like. I started splitting the horsepills and take 1/2 with morning meds and 1/2 with the evening ones. That seems to work best for me. I don't feel any differently when taking vitamin D and the levels are low..I'm not sure my body is absorbing it so I need to talk to Dr. about that.


I take my vitamin D in a liquid form. The best I had was a drop a day. Either add to liquid or place on hand and just lick it off.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> I know some of you have seen this before, but for those who want to know what to do with old papers etc, I found this little cheeky thing in FILs papers so have put it in the photo album with lots of other little items from their lives.


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> I got up @ 8 DH slept until 9:30. What a blessing to have some time to clean up, get plans set for the day and make oatmeal.
> When he woke up @ 9:30, got dressed and barely ready before friend stops by to discuss house changes and plans.
> Ate Breakfast @ 11:30 and off to church group in time to see some pictures and part of story on CG Cutters and Ice breakers in Alaska and the great lakes. My DH had also been in CG on a cutter with different tasks on the Eastern side of USA. He really liked it and did not want to leave. Then drove an hour to VA Hospital for an appointment and lab works and then 1 hr drive home in the rain. It was a good day, but long. Having almost a repeat of last night as 1 chop was enough for 2 of us. Tonight we'll change up the veggie and have asparagus and beets with rice and pork chop. It is all easy tonight, then I can continue to knit on my socks


Glad you got a little time to yourself it's amazing what you can get done it just one hour ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Yes that is right, use the whole egg. Mine took 5 minutes to thicken on high power.
> I took a lemon curd and lime curd to work for the staff today, with 2 packs of crumpets to keep them warmed up.
> It's a chilly 10C today but sun is shining. ????????you need a cup of sugar also!


I made the lemon curd recipe you posted, then I made lemon curd muffins , I needed someone to hide them from me , They were delicious husband said I don't like anything with lemon in , after nearly 40 years of marriage does he not think I know that ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I made the lemon curd recipe you posted, then I made lemon curd muffins , I needed someone to hide them from me , They were delicious husband said I don't like anything with lemon in , after nearly 40 years of marriage does he not think I know that ????


Are mine and yours DHs related? He won't eat it either, all the more for me, can't leave it alone! Next one will be with oranges I think. Well am getting fill of Vit C needed for winter. That is my excuse for pigging out!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Are mine and yours DHs related? He won't eat it either, all the more for me, can't leave it alone! Next one will be with oranges I think. Well am getting fill of Vit C needed for winter. That is my excuse for pigging out!


All the more for me is what I say too ????, I love anything with lemon or lime flavour


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I knew a lady once that had had a mastectomy, and she said it was handy, how many other women could just pop out their boob and throw it at their hubby when mad at him? LOL!


One of the last thing you normally want to offer them when mad at them :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Clearly DH is short at only 6 foot. 
You can get lines that can be raised and lowered so lower it to put the clothes on and then raise it up out the way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The trailer we lived in in Texas had a very low ceiling and a very low ceiling fan, David used to get hit in the forehead periodically if he got too close. lol Good thing it wasn't a heavy duty fan. :sm16:


I had an uncle who died from being hit in the head by a ceiling fan. Brain haemorrhage due to poor clotting from cirrhosis of the liver.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The cardigan is lovely Margaret , is that your rumpus room , how are you getting on with your window s and doors ?


Still haven't worked out the door- in fact sometimes I have ended up locking the screen door instead of the main door. As it is a security screen that is safe. Being winter not much call for opening the windows though did the other day with the tilts. Still haven't decided on what to use as covering.
And yes that is my Rumpus Room. Still not all finished but once it is I will sure post photos. However I am enjoying it as it is. Think it is going to look good and work well. Was worried we were trying to fit a bit much in the room but I don't think it will be. As I said to my doctor the other day at least now for every step back we are making 2 forward!
There was something on this evening that David and I thought of going to. David decided he had too much on to do and I was in two minds about going. Then it started to rain a bit so as I hate night time driving in the rain I decided it was a good excuse not to go. And the rain is constant so very glad I'm not out in it. And would have been around 30 minutes each way. So it was a wise decision to make!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, good to hear from you and glad you went to the doctor's. Hope the medicine gets to work very quickly and you're feeling better soon.


From me too.... get better soon Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Well, the best laid plans................ The original plan was DD was flying out to join her DH in South Africa tomorrow. I would move in to house/dog/chicken sit as usual. Then sadly she had to have one of her dogs put to sleep a few weeks ago after a stroke so that left one. So plan B was that Treacle could come and stay with me and a neighbour would pop in daily to see to chicks. Change to plan C when DGS came home from Uni a couple of days ago with glandular fever and though he doesn't need a baby sitter DD wanted to make sure that he got fed properly. So I'll come to her house. On to plan D today after a call this morning, DD in tears, she's done her back in, terrible pain, can hardly stand or get in a car never mind sit on a plane for 10 hrs. So flight is cancelled and here I am at her house being head cook and bottle washer, nursemaid, dog walker and anything else!


Good heavens that is a lot to happen in just a short time. You will be exhausted when finished... hope they feeling better quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Glad Vicky is better. Cardigan is cute. She will love a green one with the frog buttons. And even better if G can wear it.


She has a green cardigan so wondering about black and white maybe with the green frog buttons.
found pink yarn for the pink jumper but currently casting on a BSJ for Gordon!
The cardigan is a bit big so wondering how to adapt it- maybe just move the button over a bit so the front is a better fit. But too far will put the sleeve in the wrong place


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I haven't bothered to reply tot he socks as I am so far behind (though catching up) but I think that the answers have been given.
I don't bother to swatch if they are OK then already well on the way. And as need a far bit knitted not much more if need to frog. And with toe up the number you cast on doesn't matter as you increase until the size you need. Unless of course it just isn't looking good.
And no reason why you can't use a different needles size for the foot and leg if one needs to be bigger than the other.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I learned of some new resources available to Veterans for free today. I will check into them soon. I'll start tomorrow as it was supper time by the time we got home. I'm on top of things, just needed to find connections and resources to contact.


That would be wonderful if you can get some type of good help from them. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, she's spectacular!


Well I tend to just follow patterns so don't think I'm spectacular. Not good at figuring out for example what to do for different arches or such like.
But thank you for the endorsement!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I think I said that E wanted to take a bag of buttons home to show Mum the other day. Well today Vicky said there is something here for you to take home. E reached out and picked up the bag, Vicky said I wasn't subtle enough (meaning her not me). But E simply handed me the bag- as I said to Vicky all she had wanted to do was show them to Mummy. I simply don't think she had ever seen buttons anywhere but on clothes and was fascinated by them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do like my mouse! Use the scroll pad as back up.
> 
> Enjoy your day with E- do I read right that she may not continue with the ballet?!


Yes- they are still deciding. It is probably a bit formal for her- 1/2 an hour of doing something is a long time for her. It was interesting but I think she would prefer something less formal and more upbeat. It is well done but maybe just not for her at least yet.

Depends what I am doing as to whether I use the pad or mouse. Do prefer the mouse but if just scrolling the pad saves the need to put down the knitting!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm so sorry i have not been on - but i have not done much but cough and remember to breathe. and i will admit to not getting to the doctor right a way. i went today though an he was not happy with me. he has ordered a whole raft of heavy duty drugs which hopefully will get me over this. will someone please do the opening for me - i'm just not up to it. thanks sam


Good to hear from you Sam- sounds like you should have gone a long time ago. Hope the medications work and you can avoid visiting the Spa.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well, the best laid plans................ The original plan was DD was flying out to join her DH in South Africa tomorrow. I would move in to house/dog/chicken sit as usual. Then sadly she had to have one of her dogs put to sleep a few weeks ago after a stroke so that left one. So plan B was that Treacle could come and stay with me and a neighbour would pop in daily to see to chicks. Change to plan C when DGS came home from Uni a couple of days ago with glandular fever and though he doesn't need a baby sitter DD wanted to make sure that he got fed properly. So I'll come to her house. On to plan D today after a call this morning, DD in tears, she's done her back in, terrible pain, can hardly stand or get in a car never mind sit on a plane for 10 hrs. So flight is cancelled and here I am at her house being head cook and bottle washer, nursemaid, dog walker and anything else!


So you are the healthiest of the 3 despite your BCC removal a few days ago- how is your face now? Do hope that they recover quickly. Will DD be able to go later or is now or not at all?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> OK all of you, I am about to make lemon curd to go with lemon cake for a party tomorrow at noon.
> The Curd 125gm of melted butter = 1stick and 1 T-
> 3 eggs The yolk only or the entire egg?
> 1 C bottled lemon juice
> ...


Mine used zest. But I see the recipe said bottled lemon so it might be assuming that no zest to use. Sounds similar to what I just did. And used the whole egg. I assume sugar is in the recipe. Essential! I added extra part way through as it seemed a bit sour.
Dropped in with E to pick up a very small container for Vicky (didn't want to send a lot so E didn't have much as they have avoided things like so far-and all the more for me!). She carefully held it in the car all the way from our place to hers. I asked if she wanted to go home for lunch or go to Grandmas to get he Lemon Curd we cooked. Lemon Curd.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I know some of you have seen this before, but for those who want to know what to do with old papers etc, I found this little cheeky thing in FILs papers so have put it in the photo album with lots of other little items from their lives.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah I have caught up! Only took me most of the week to do so.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the new avatar Kate!


KateB said:


> From me too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so funny & cute.


Fan said:


> I know some of you have seen this before, but for those who want to know what to do with old papers etc, I found this little cheeky thing in FILs papers so have put it in the photo album with lots of other little items from their lives.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm so sorry i have not been on - but i have not done much but cough and remember to breathe. and i will admit to not getting to the doctor right a way. i went today though an he was not happy with me. he has ordered a whole raft of heavy duty drugs which hopefully will get me over this. will someone please do the opening for me - i'm just not up to it. thanks sam


Good you went to the doctor. Hopefully all the drugs he gave you will help you over this. Blessings for quick healing


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> Well, the best laid plans................ The original plan was DD was flying out to join her DH in South Africa tomorrow. I would move in to house/dog/chicken sit as usual. Then sadly she had to have one of her dogs put to sleep a few weeks ago after a stroke so that left one. So plan B was that Treacle could come and stay with me and a neighbour would pop in daily to see to chicks. Change to plan C when DGS came home from Uni a couple of days ago with glandular fever and though he doesn't need a baby sitter DD wanted to make sure that he got fed properly. So I'll come to her house. On to plan D today after a call this morning, DD in tears, she's done her back in, terrible pain, can hardly stand or get in a car never mind sit on a plane for 10 hrs. So flight is cancelled and here I am at her house being head cook and bottle washer, nursemaid, dog walker and anything else!


Oh no! So sorry about all the mishaps....hopefully both DGS and DD feel better soon. Not sure what glandular fever is, maybe mono? will look it up. So sad about the dog too....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> LOL I misunderstood, Ha,Ha, I thought you needed help opening heavy drug bottles???(Was that Heavy Drugs or heavy bottles) I bet you were asking for help heating the water and making tea for this forum on Friday?? I guess I have done too many things today & I am losing all comprehension Quickly. Hope that these medicines help you and that you are back on the mend quickly.


????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I got up @ 8 DH slept until 9:30. What a blessing to have some time to clean up, get plans set for the day and make oatmeal.
> When he woke up @ 9:30, got dressed and barely ready before friend stops by to discuss house changes and plans.
> Ate Breakfast @ 11:30 and off to church group in time to see some pictures and part of story on CG Cutters and Ice breakers in Alaska and the great lakes. My DH had also been in CG on a cutter with different tasks on the Eastern side of USA. He really liked it and did not want to leave. Then drove an hour to VA Hospital for an appointment and lab works and then 1 hr drive home in the rain. It was a good day, but long. Having almost a repeat of last night as 1 chop was enough for 2 of us. Tonight we'll change up the veggie and have asparagus and beets with rice and pork chop. It is all easy tonight, then I can continue to knit on my socks


Another busy day for you....glad you slept well and that you had a bit of time to get ready for the day. 2 of my sons were in the coast guard. Hope today is quieter for you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> OH my, what a change in plans Angelam. Good you are kind enough to handle the added duties.
> Sam, so glad you saw your doctor and worrying if you are doing the deep breathing exercises and taking all the meds as directed. You will continue in my thoughts and prayers.
> Got the lawn mowed, Penny walked, book back to the library and aluminum cans to the recycler and was just ready for a shower when the phone rang. One of my co-workers had an emergency, could I come in right away and relieve him. I finished the shower and went right in, ended up with only 2.5 hours left of the case so not a problem. My boss even came to the room twice to thank me for being "on call" as they needed me.
> I, too, enjoy our horses. There are 4 of them in the pasture just behind DSis' house. We have been asked by the owner to not feed them anything as carrots and apples, while enjoyed by the animals, give them diarrhea. However, they do come to the fence for pets and kind words.
> Julie, wish I were there to help you with the draught control. Those plastic barrier window insulation kits work really well and are easy to put on, but easier if you have two people to do it . When I lived in a draughty room in SD, I found that they really made a nice difference in the ability to heat the home. Sadly, they should be put on by Nasir or his boys. Hoping that your weather will not get much colder and less stormy.


We used to use the kits as well many years ago when we lived in an old drafty house. They do work well, except it does somewhat obscure the vision. But yes, Nasir should be doing this for you. Warm hugs for you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> I take my vitamin D in a liquid form. The best I had was a drop a day. Either add to liquid or place on hand and just lick it off.


That's how I take mine also.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I made the lemon curd recipe you posted, then I made lemon curd muffins , I needed someone to hide them from me , They were delicious husband said I don't like anything with lemon in , after nearly 40 years of marriage does he not think I know that ????


We had a potluck Tuesday night. I had to bring a dessert....cake with lemon pudding, cream cheese, pineapple and whipped cream. Unfortunately there are pieces left and DH doesn't eat desserts, so now the darn remains are in my fridge loudly calling my name!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Still haven't worked out the door- in fact sometimes I have ended up locking the screen door instead of the main door. As it is a security screen that is safe. Being winter not much call for opening the windows though did the other day with the tilts. Still haven't decided on what to use as covering.
> And yes that is my Rumpus Room. Still not all finished but once it is I will sure post photos. However I am enjoying it as it is. Think it is going to look good and work well. Was worried we were trying to fit a bit much in the room but I don't think it will be. As I said to my doctor the other day at least now for every step back we are making 2 forward!
> There was something on this evening that David and I thought of going to. David decided he had too much on to do and I was in two minds about going. Then it started to rain a bit so as I hate night time driving in the rain I decided it was a good excuse not to go. And the rain is constant so very glad I'm not out in it. And would have been around 30 minutes each way. So it was a wise decision to make!


Glad you are moving forward with the renovations... I find it's hard to go out at night in the winter time, especially in the rain.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh no! So sorry about all the mishaps....hopefully both DGS and DD feel better soon. Not sure what glandular fever is, maybe mono? will look it up. So sad about the dog too....


Mono is correct


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now of to bed as it is not far off Friday now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had nice morning walk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- they are still deciding. It is probably a bit formal for her- 1/2 an hour of doing something is a long time for her. It was interesting but I think she would prefer something less formal and more upbeat. It is well done but maybe just not for her at least yet.
> 
> Depends what I am doing as to whether I use the pad or mouse. Do prefer the mouse but if just scrolling the pad saves the need to put down the knitting!


It took Bronwen nearly 3 years before she accepted that DGD just was not ballet material- I think E is more musical than that! They do need to start early to be accepted for the London exams (forget what they are called) I know Bronwen, starting at age 10 got caught out by that rule- despite ability.
I have got quite good at typing with one hand. Knitting held in the other.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We used to use the kits as well many years ago when we lived in an old drafty house. They do work well, except it does somewhat obscure the vision. But yes, Nasir should be doing this for you. Warm hugs for you.


I have got used to Nasir agreeing and failing to come to the party- hopefully something may transpire after my next visit.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have got used to Nasir agreeing and failing to come to the party- hopefully something may transpire after my next visit.


I certainly hope so for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I certainly hope so for you.


Thanks.
It is problematic when some one is supposedly your friend. I am getting rather tired of living in substandard conditions- the most bothersome to me being the lack of drying facilities for washing the clothes- yesterday would have been a good day to have things out on the line- but it was removed when they started the building- and that must be nearly nine months of no action, I am pretty sure the family trip to Germany and London is where that was squandered. Also I worry that if I protest to the authorities I will end up a: with a higher rent bill
b: out on the street- he is constantly taking people to court.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> She has a green cardigan so wondering about black and white maybe with the green frog buttons.
> found pink yarn for the pink jumper but currently casting on a BSJ for Gordon!
> The cardigan is a bit big so wondering how to adapt it- maybe just move the button over a bit so the front is a better fit. But too far will put the sleeve in the wrong place


 :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks.
> It is problematic when some one is supposedly your friend. I am getting rather tired of living in substandard conditions- the most bothersome to me being the lack of drying facilities for washing the clothes- yesterday would have been a good day to have things out on the line- but it was removed when they started the building- and that must be nearly nine months of no action, I am pretty sure the family trip to Germany and London is where that was squandered. Also I worry that if I protest to the authorities I will end up a: with a higher rent bill
> b: out on the street- he is constantly taking people to court.


We call such people slumlords. But, not wishing to disrespect him, I know that his is a different culture with different expectations. I am wondering if you could find a folding clothes drying rack, such as you can see here, 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Deluxe-Folding-Metal-Accordion-Drying-Rack-Silver/21081340 helpful and useful. It could be unfolded and taken outside when the weather permitted and even used inside during winter weather. My folks had one of these and wheen we did small batches of laundry, we had it in front of our heater to dry the clothes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> We call such people slumlords. But, not wishing to disrespect him, I know that his is a different culture with different expectations. I am wondering if you could find a folding clothes drying rack, such as you can see here,
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Deluxe-Folding-Metal-Accordion-Drying-Rack-Silver/21081340 helpful and useful. It could be unfolded and taken outside when the weather permitted and even used inside during winter weather. My folks had one of these and wheen we did small batches of laundry, we had it in front of our heater to dry the clothes.


I hear what you are saying, Joyce- I have a problem that the house is not sited well for getting the sun- particularly in winter the north corner which has no big windows is where the sun shines (when we have sun!). I already have a collapsing rack in the tiny second bedroom, which does warm up in the afternoon, but the washing machine- a front loader (which is now 7 years old) goes off balance easily, especially with small loads- I am seriously thinking of investing in a small top loader- I've measured and the one I would like will fit in the laundry- when the load from the front loader has not spun satisfactorily the hope is to transfer it to the top loader to spin because you can arrange the load properly- that is my hope- I have an appointment set up for Tuesday 19th to discuss whether the Ministry will help or if I have to get an ordinary Hire Purchase- I would be prepared to do that so as not to be fighting clothes and sheets that are still dripping wet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just had to unpick the last Mary (Baby) Jane I was knitting- my hands are cold because I've not had the heater on- and I had managed to drop a stitch- it was just too fiddly to try to redeem it so I pulled the whole thing out- will go and make some coffee to warm my hands up, possibly make a snack of some sort to warm my belly. 
It looks like a lovely morning- the sun is just over the horizon at nearly 8 am, so hopefully things will warm up a little- depends on the wind!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hear what you are saying, Joyce- I have a problem that the house is not sited well for getting the sun- particularly in winter the north corner which has no big windows is where the sun shines (when we have sun!). I already have a collapsing rack in the tiny second bedroom, which does warm up in the afternoon, but the washing machine- a front loader (which is now 7 years old) goes off balance easily, especially with small loads- I am seriously thinking of investing in a small top loader- I've measured and the one I would like will fit in the laundry- when the load from the front loader has not spun satisfactorily the hope is to transfer it to the top loader to spin because you can arrange the load properly- that is my hope- I have an appointment set up for Tuesday 19th to discuss whether the Ministry will help or if I have to get an ordinary Hire Purchase- I would be prepared to do that so as not to be fighting clothes and sheets that are still dripping wet.


I sure hope and pray you will get some help soon, Julie....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, I'm still in Ft. Collins at the hospital, surgery took less than an hour, he took a little over 20 pounds, no complications. I've just been waiting the last few hours for them to move her up to a room. Then I'll head home.
They will either release her tomorrow or Saturday.
I'll check back in when I get home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> One of the last thing you normally want to offer them when mad at them :sm02:


????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I had an uncle who died from being hit in the head by a ceiling fan. Brain haemorrhage due to poor clotting from cirrhosis of the liver.


???? wow, that's a bit scary, thankfully ours was so slow that I could actually stick my hand up and it would just stop.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm still in Ft. Collins at the hospital, surgery took less than an hour, he took a little over 20 pounds, no complications. I've just been waiting the last few hours for them to move her up to a room. Then I'll head home.
> They will either release her tomorrow or Saturday.
> I'll check back in when I get home.


Great that there were no complications. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm still in Ft. Collins at the hospital, surgery took less than an hour, he took a little over 20 pounds, no complications. I've just been waiting the last few hours for them to move her up to a room. Then I'll head home.
> They will either release her tomorrow or Saturday.
> I'll check back in when I get home.


Hoping all goes well for her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm still in Ft. Collins at the hospital, surgery took less than an hour, he took a little over 20 pounds, no complications. I've just been waiting the last few hours for them to move her up to a room. Then I'll head home.
> They will either release her tomorrow or Saturday.
> I'll check back in when I get home.


Prayers


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hear what you are saying, Joyce- I have a problem that the house is not sited well for getting the sun- particularly in winter the north corner which has no big windows is where the sun shines (when we have sun!). I already have a collapsing rack in the tiny second bedroom, which does warm up in the afternoon, but the washing machine- a front loader (which is now 7 years old) goes off balance easily, especially with small loads- I am seriously thinking of investing in a small top loader- I've measured and the one I would like will fit in the laundry- when the load from the front loader has not spun satisfactorily the hope is to transfer it to the top loader to spin because you can arrange the load properly- that is my hope- I have an appointment set up for Tuesday 19th to discuss whether the Ministry will help or if I have to get an ordinary Hire Purchase- I would be prepared to do that so as not to be fighting clothes and sheets that are still dripping wet.


I think a top loader would work well for you. Sad that you would have to be transferring sheets. Did the front loader washer come with the home? I keep hoping that the assistance people will act on your case and get you some assistance with the windows at least. Take care and stay warm. How discouraging that you drop stitches because of the cold.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayJo, great news about Marla.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great that there were no complications. Thanks for ketting us know.


So good to know. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I sure hope and pray you will get some help soon, Julie....


It would be good! My hands are warming up a little- and the day looks glorious- I have a batch of cheese scones in the oven- so that will help warm me as well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm still in Ft. Collins at the hospital, surgery took less than an hour, he took a little over 20 pounds, no complications. I've just been waiting the last few hours for them to move her up to a room. Then I'll head home.
> They will either release her tomorrow or Saturday.
> I'll check back in when I get home.


Glad there were no complications- safe journey home!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I think a top loader would work well for you. Sad that you would have to be transferring sheets. Did the front loader washer come with the home? I keep hoping that the assistance people will act on your case and get you some assistance with the windows at least. Take care and stay warm. How discouraging that you drop stitches because of the cold.


It would also have the advantage that I could branch out into felting, easily. I have done some years ago, when I was still living in Christchurch.
Normally washing machines are the tenants responsibility here- so it belongs to me- I like it because of the low water consumption, but the spin is a problem.
I have spoken to the receptionist at Age Concern so something will happen there.
First time I've had a dropped stitch in a long time!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Went up to Luke's open night at his new school (brand new building which amalgamated 3 schools and the secondary school into one campus of about 2000 children!) which opened just before Easter, but this is the first time I've been inside - although I stand in the playground waiting for him to come out most days! It's a lovely building with all mod cons, although there is a lot of glass and they have all been very hot these last couple of weeks as there is no air conditioning as we rarely need it. Luke was very proud to introduce us to his teacher and to give us a guided tour of the school - even gave me a row for walking down the stairs on the 'wrong' side! Also all the teachers seemed so young, but as DH reminded me, I was 2 weeks off of 20 when I started - with a class of 42 6 year olds!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Went up to Luke's open night at his new school (brand new building which amalgamated 3 schools and the secondary school into one campus of about 2000 children!) which opened just before Easter, but this is the first time I've been inside - although I stand in the playground waiting for him to come out most days! It's a lovely building with all mod cons, although there is a lot of glass and they have all been very hot these last couple of weeks as there is no air conditioning as we rarely need it! Luke was very proud to introduce us to his teacher and to give us a guided tour of the school - even gave me a row for walking down the stairs on the 'wrong' side! Also all the teachers seemed so young, but as DH reminded me, I was 2 weeks off of 20 when I started!


He is such a cutie and looks like a scholar too.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Handsome boy that Luke. He looks happy in his new school.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> So you are the healthiest of the 3 despite your BCC removal a few days ago- how is your face now? Do hope that they recover quickly. Will DD be able to go later or is now or not at all?


I may be the healthiest but I think if you put the three of us together you still wouldn't get a good one! My face is still quite technicoloured under one eye and down the side of my nose. 
DD is still in a lot of pain but on Diazepam and Naproxen to try and relax the muscles. It is impossible for her to get in a car or drive at the moment. Her DH is working in SA so there will be other opportunities to get out there.
DGS is sleeping a lot but beginning to eat a bit more so hopefully he will make progress soon. I think the hard part for him will be when he starts to feel better and gets bored. He'll want to be out rowing again and has already missed out on a trip to Portugal.

PS The dog and chickens are fine!

Thanks everyone for all your good wishes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I may be the healthiest but I think if you put the three of us together you still wouldn't get a good one! My face is still quite technicoloured under one eye and down the side of my nose.
> DGS is sleeping a lot but beginning to eat a bit more so hopefully he will make progress soon. I think the hard part for him will be when he starts to feel better and gets bored. He'll want to be out rowing again and has already missed out on a trip to Portugal.
> 
> PS The dog and chickens are fine!
> ...


This is the DGS who rows for Cambridge?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm still in Ft. Collins at the hospital, surgery took less than an hour, he took a little over 20 pounds, no complications. I've just been waiting the last few hours for them to move her up to a room. Then I'll head home.
> They will either release her tomorrow or Saturday.
> I'll check back in when I get home.


Glad to hear that all went well , hopefully Marla will heal quickly and make a speedy recovery


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm still in Ft. Collins at the hospital, surgery took less than an hour, he took a little over 20 pounds, no complications. I've just been waiting the last few hours for them to move her up to a room. Then I'll head home.
> They will either release her tomorrow or Saturday.
> I'll check back in when I get home.


Glad the surgery went well. I gather she will be quite sore for a while after this operation. Hope she gets back to a room before too long and the healing process can begin.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Went up to Luke's open night at his new school (brand new building which amalgamated 3 schools and the secondary school into one campus of about 2000 children!) which opened just before Easter, but this is the first time I've been inside - although I stand in the playground waiting for him to come out most days! It's a lovely building with all mod cons, although there is a lot of glass and they have all been very hot these last couple of weeks as there is no air conditioning as we rarely need it. Luke was very proud to introduce us to his teacher and to give us a guided tour of the school - even gave me a row for walking down the stairs on the 'wrong' side! Also all the teachers seemed so young, but as DH reminded me, I was 2 weeks off of 20 when I started - with a class of 42 6 year olds!


Lovely pictures of Luke and his lovely smile , the uniform brought back memories , I have pictures of all mine in similar outfits ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Went up to Luke's open night at his new school (brand new building which amalgamated 3 schools and the secondary school into one campus of about 2000 children!) which opened just before Easter, but this is the first time I've been inside - although I stand in the playground waiting for him to come out most days! It's a lovely building with all mod cons, although there is a lot of glass and they have all been very hot these last couple of weeks as there is no air conditioning as we rarely need it. Luke was very proud to introduce us to his teacher and to give us a guided tour of the school - even gave me a row for walking down the stairs on the 'wrong' side! Also all the teachers seemed so young, but as DH reminded me, I was 2 weeks off of 20 when I started - with a class of 42 6 year olds!


Wow! What a smart boy! 
Teachers, policemen, doctors - they're all children these days. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would also have the advantage that I could branch out into felting, easily. I have done some years ago, when I was still living in Christchurch.
> Normally washing machines are the tenants responsibility here- so it belongs to me- I like it because of the low water consumption, but the spin is a problem.
> I have spoken to the receptionist at Age Concern so something will happen there.
> First time I've had a dropped stitch in a long time!


Is it typical for a front loader to not spin the water out very much? Seems it would defete the energy saving.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is the DGS who rows for Cambridge?


That's the one, though he's not rowing for anyone at the moment! He's disappointed because he's missing out on Henley Royal Regatta next month too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Is it typical for a front loader to not spin the water out very much? Seems it would defete the energy saving.


Not always, only if the load is out of balance.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Went up to Luke's open night at his new school (brand new building which amalgamated 3 schools and the secondary school into one campus of about 2000 children!) which opened just before Easter, but this is the first time I've been inside - although I stand in the playground waiting for him to come out most days! It's a lovely building with all mod cons, although there is a lot of glass and they have all been very hot these last couple of weeks as there is no air conditioning as we rarely need it. Luke was very proud to introduce us to his teacher and to give us a guided tour of the school - even gave me a row for walking down the stairs on the 'wrong' side! Also all the teachers seemed so young, but as DH reminded me, I was 2 weeks off of 20 when I started - with a class of 42 6 year olds!


Luke is growing up so fast! So handsome and proud!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's the one, though he's not rowing for anyone at the moment! He's disappointed because he's missing out on Henley Royal Regatta next month too.


That is a pity!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> I may be the healthiest but I think if you put the three of us together you still wouldn't get a good one! My face is still quite technicoloured under one eye and down the side of my nose.
> DD is still in a lot of pain but on Diazepam and Naproxen to try and relax the muscles. It is impossible for her to get in a car or drive at the moment. Her DH is working in SA so there will be other opportunities to get out there.
> DGS is sleeping a lot but beginning to eat a bit more so hopefully he will make progress soon. I think the hard part for him will be when he starts to feel better and gets bored. He'll want to be out rowing again and has already missed out on a trip to Portugal.
> 
> ...


Sending healing thoughts for all of you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not always, only if the load is out of balance.


Ah. Makes sense. I have a top loader so didn't know. The front loaders I use at the laundromat spin out well but thought maybe it was different with commercial machines than residential machines.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ah. Makes sense. I have a top loader so didn't know. The front loaders I use at the laundromat spin out well but thought maybe it was different with commercial machines than residential machines.


I think the main difference is the spin speed is faster in a commercial machine.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending healing thoughts for all of you.


Thanks Tami.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, love seeing pic s of Luke, he is one handsome boy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, sending healing energy to whole family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Have to be at hospital at 12:30 on Monday. Operation scheduled for 2. Told her I have hard veins to find and worry about dehydrating NPO after midnight. No solids after midnight but can have tea or water til 10 a.m.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Have to be at hospital at 12:30 on Monday. Operation scheduled for 2. Told her I have hard veins to find and worry about dehydrating NPO after midnight. No solids after midnight but can have tea or water til 10 a.m.


Yes. It's a great idea to be well hydrated. I'll be with you in spirit. Will you have someone physically with you?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning/evening everyone. It’s another cool one with cold southerly winds but sun is shining too.
Angelam do hope you feel better soon and face is healing ok and family too. Never a dull moment for you lately.
Warm wishes to you all, and hope those in pain are getting some relief. 
With the volcanic activity in the world at present, a watch is on one of our volcanoes in the central north island. Mt Ruapehu is active with the crater lake heating up so monitoring is in place. Julie and I live many miles from it so will be ok if it blows. Nature sure is restless these days.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Have to be at hospital at 12:30 on Monday. Operation scheduled for 2. Told her I have hard veins to find and worry about dehydrating NPO after midnight. No solids after midnight but can have tea or water til 10 a.m.


You will be in my prayers and thoughts. I expect that the person doing your IV puncture is top of the game, does lots of them with lots of experience. Hoping for a single stick to get the IV in place. Hoping for a "smooth" anesthetic and gentle wake up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm so sorry i have not been on - but i have not done much but cough and remember to breathe. and i will admit to not getting to the doctor right a way. i went today though an he was not happy with me. he has ordered a whole raft of heavy duty drugs which hopefully will get me over this. will someone please do the opening for me - i'm just not up to it. thanks sam


I'm so sorry that you haven't been feeling well. It's so important for you to get to the doctor when you have chest problems. I hope the heavy duty drugs will knock out the infection.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well, the best laid plans................ The original plan was DD was flying out to join her DH in South Africa tomorrow. I would move in to house/dog/chicken sit as usual. Then sadly she had to have one of her dogs put to sleep a few weeks ago after a stroke so that left one. So plan B was that Treacle could come and stay with me and a neighbour would pop in daily to see to chicks. Change to plan C when DGS came home from Uni a couple of days ago with glandular fever and though he doesn't need a baby sitter DD wanted to make sure that he got fed properly. So I'll come to her house. On to plan D today after a call this morning, DD in tears, she's done her back in, terrible pain, can hardly stand or get in a car never mind sit on a plane for 10 hrs. So flight is cancelled and here I am at her house being head cook and bottle washer, nursemaid, dog walker and anything else!


That is really bad news all around. I hope your DD's back heals quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm still in Ft. Collins at the hospital, surgery took less than an hour, he took a little over 20 pounds, no complications. I've just been waiting the last few hours for them to move her up to a room. Then I'll head home.
> They will either release her tomorrow or Saturday.
> I'll check back in when I get home.


I'm glad that all went well. Keep us informed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He is such a cutie and looks like a scholar too.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the main difference is the spin speed is faster in a commercial machine.


Probably


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Have to be at hospital at 12:30 on Monday. Operation scheduled for 2. Told her I have hard veins to find and worry about dehydrating NPO after midnight. No solids after midnight but can have tea or water til 10 a.m.


I'm glad you can drink water or tea until 10. Drink lots of water do you have nice plump veins! Prayers


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joyce, my DH, DD, DSIL and bff Pat. Younger DdD will be here 11/16. My veins are small a d rock and roll. Frequently I have to be stuck more than on e or twice.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, me too. Will drink lots of water.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Saying prayers for those who are hurt or in need of medical care right now. I just scheduled my colonoscopy for October. They asked me if I wanted a morning or afternoon appointment. I chose the earliest morning slot that I could get. Arrive at 7 am is sleeping in for me. I won't need to do the nasty prep until I get off from work the day before so it will work out good for me.

Matthew is going to be a very happy man tonight. His ribbon from the international show came in the mail along with a check for selling his drawing and reward money for getting honorable mention. Another package arrived for him as well. I cannot begin to tell you how much he has been changed in the past 5 weeks due to his winning status in the shows. He has approached people to tell them how he did in the shows. He has confidence and joy in his voice. The same facial expressions still exist (or lack thereof) but he is truly a happy man.

I believe I am working all weekend as well as attending some graduation parties, a baptism and teaching.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, me too. Will drink lots of water.


Great idea! I have you in my thoughts as I wish you the absolute best.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Went up to Luke's open night at his new school (brand new building which amalgamated 3 schools and the secondary school into one campus of about 2000 children!) which opened just before Easter, but this is the first time I've been inside - although I stand in the playground waiting for him to come out most days! It's a lovely building with all mod cons, although there is a lot of glass and they have all been very hot these last couple of weeks as there is no air conditioning as we rarely need it. Luke was very proud to introduce us to his teacher and to give us a guided tour of the school - even gave me a row for walking down the stairs on the 'wrong' side! Also all the teachers seemed so young, but as DH reminded me, I was 2 weeks off of 20 when I started - with a class of 42 6 year olds!


Luke sure is a handsome young lad and so full of joy and happiness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning/evening everyone. It's another cool one with cold southerly winds but sun is shining too.
> Angelam do hope you feel better soon and face is healing ok and family too. Never a dull moment for you lately.
> Warm wishes to you all, and hope those in pain are getting some relief.
> With the volcanic activity in the world at present, a watch is on one of our volcanoes in the central north island. Mt Ruapehu is active with the crater lake heating up so monitoring is in place. Julie and I live many miles from it so will be ok if it blows. Nature sure is restless these days.


It would have to be a major pyroclastic event for Ruapehu to affect us, apart from ash cloud which can interfere with aircraft. But we do have to remember we live on a volcano field, and although the last eruption (Rangitoto in the harbour) was 900 odd years ago, that is nothing when it comes to volcanoes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Went up to Luke's open night at his new school (brand new building which amalgamated 3 schools and the secondary school into one campus of about 2000 children!) which opened just before Easter, but this is the first time I've been inside - although I stand in the playground waiting for him to come out most days! It's a lovely building with all mod cons, although there is a lot of glass and they have all been very hot these last couple of weeks as there is no air conditioning as we rarely need it. Luke was very proud to introduce us to his teacher and to give us a guided tour of the school - even gave me a row for walking down the stairs on the 'wrong' side! Also all the teachers seemed so young, but as DH reminded me, I was 2 weeks off of 20 when I started - with a class of 42 6 year olds!


He looks so smart in his uniform. They look so nice- but not really practical for daily wear. Though I wore a tie all through winter for most of my school years. Wonder why girls wear ties with school uniforms when rarely if ever would they wear one at any other time? Do we ever wear them other than in school uniforms?

I remember how hot the hospital I worked in in London got in the hot weather with no air conditioning and windows that caught the hottest sun of the day. Never agin will I say that hot weather doesn't raise the body temperature. Without fail on the really hot days we would have large numbers of low grade temperatures.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I may be the healthiest but I think if you put the three of us together you still wouldn't get a good one! My face is still quite technicoloured under one eye and down the side of my nose.
> DD is still in a lot of pain but on Diazepam and Naproxen to try and relax the muscles. It is impossible for her to get in a car or drive at the moment. Her DH is working in SA so there will be other opportunities to get out there.
> DGS is sleeping a lot but beginning to eat a bit more so hopefully he will make progress soon. I think the hard part for him will be when he starts to feel better and gets bored. He'll want to be out rowing again and has already missed out on a trip to Portugal.
> 
> ...


And they don't listen do they? I really would have liked Vicky to take this week off work but no she only took Tuesday off (Monday and Thursday she doesn't work and half day Wednesday). Has said if she is too tired she will take half a day off sick today. 
Good that at least the animals are fine.
Hard as it is it is important for him to rest as it lessens the likelihood of it hanging around and causing long term issues.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ah. Makes sense. I have a top loader so didn't know. The front loaders I use at the laundromat spin out well but thought maybe it was different with commercial machines than residential machines.


And when top loaders get unbalanced you can just open the lid and reposition the wet clothes but much harder with front loaders.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Have to be at hospital at 12:30 on Monday. Operation scheduled for 2. Told her I have hard veins to find and worry about dehydrating NPO after midnight. No solids after midnight but can have tea or water til 10 a.m.


Good that you can drink for so long- that is slowly changing now to allow water until quite late. After all it doesn't hang around in the stomach and does help a lot with hydration. And just feel better if you can drink something.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And when top loaders get unbalanced you can just open the lid and reposition the wet clothes but much harder with front loaders.


Just about impossible with mine!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pacer said:


> Saying prayers for those who are hurt or in need of medical care right now. I just scheduled my colonoscopy for October. They asked me if I wanted a morning or afternoon appointment. I chose the earliest morning slot that I could get. Arrive at 7 am is sleeping in for me. I won't need to do the nasty prep until I get off from work the day before so it will work out good for me.
> 
> Matthew is going to be a very happy man tonight. His ribbon from the international show came in the mail along with a check for selling his drawing and reward money for getting honorable mention. Another package arrived for him as well. I cannot begin to tell you how much he has been changed in the past 5 weeks due to his winning status in the shows. He has approached people to tell them how he did in the shows. He has confidence and joy in his voice. The same facial expressions still exist (or lack thereof) but he is truly a happy man.
> 
> I believe I am working all weekend as well as attending some graduation parties, a baptism and teaching.


Kindly take a picture of Matthew with his ribbon and/or check and post for us. We would love to see him with his reward. He deserves it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Saying prayers for those who are hurt or in need of medical care right now. I just scheduled my colonoscopy for October. They asked me if I wanted a morning or afternoon appointment. I chose the earliest morning slot that I could get. Arrive at 7 am is sleeping in for me. I won't need to do the nasty prep until I get off from work the day before so it will work out good for me.
> 
> Matthew is going to be a very happy man tonight. His ribbon from the international show came in the mail along with a check for selling his drawing and reward money for getting honorable mention. Another package arrived for him as well. I cannot begin to tell you how much he has been changed in the past 5 weeks due to his winning status in the shows. He has approached people to tell them how he did in the shows. He has confidence and joy in his voice. The same facial expressions still exist (or lack thereof) but he is truly a happy man.
> 
> I believe I am working all weekend as well as attending some graduation parties, a baptism and teaching.


I am so happy for Matthew!

Get as much rest as you can.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And when top loaders get unbalanced you can just open the lid and reposition the wet clothes but much harder with front loaders.


So true.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> We call such people slumlords. But, not wishing to disrespect him, I know that his is a different culture with different expectations. I am wondering if you could find a folding clothes drying rack, such as you can see here,
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Deluxe-Folding-Metal-Accordion-Drying-Rack-Silver/21081340 helpful and useful. It could be unfolded and taken outside when the weather permitted and even used inside during winter weather. My folks had one of these and wheen we did small batches of laundry, we had it in front of our heater to dry the clothes.


I have several of those folding racks made in wood. They come in several sizes. I can set up 2 small ones in my bath tub If I need to dry small stuff, or drain water out of project.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

KateB said:


> Went up to Luke's open night at his new school (brand new building which amalgamated 3 schools and the secondary school into one campus of about 2000 children!) which opened just before Easter, but this is the first time I've been inside - although I stand in the playground waiting for him to come out most days! It's a lovely building with all mod cons, although there is a lot of glass and they have all been very hot these last couple of weeks as there is no air conditioning as we rarely need it. Luke was very proud to introduce us to his teacher and to give us a guided tour of the school - even gave me a row for walking down the stairs on the 'wrong' side! Also all the teachers seemed so young, but as DH reminded me, I was 2 weeks off of 20 when I started - with a class of 42 6 year olds!


Handsome with that gigantic smile.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

There are levelers on the base of all appliances. I have a front loader with dryer stacked on top. I didn't have any place to put them but they are a necessity; so, I stacked them in the kitchen next to refrigerator. When they delivered they didn't bother to balance them so I called the seller. After 5 tries, they finally got it all right, about 3 years ago.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, thank you. I am delighted for Matthew. Good heavens you have a busy weekend.
Margaret, thank you. Yes, makes sense to be hydrated. Tomorrow get typed and cross matched for blood. He thinks he might need 2 pints.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Have to be at hospital at 12:30 on Monday. Operation scheduled for 2. Told her I have hard veins to find and worry about dehydrating NPO after midnight. No solids after midnight but can have tea or water til 10 a.m.


I'm on it for prayer. Don't stress to much, it makes for better healing. I also have hard veins to find also. I have them use my hand as they stick out lots. Is your real name Sassafras? I will ask people on my prayer list to pray also and at church. There are many caregivers besides the Dr they will not want you dehydrated. They just don't want anything in your stomach as vomiting is a problem. They will keep you hydrated with saline drip.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Probably


My Maytag has 2 spin speeds.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls, no, my name is Joy Adams. Chose Sassafras as I like that the tree has three different shaped leaves on same tree.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Joy, my prayers will be with you on Monday as you undergo surgery. Hoping for the best possible outcome and recovery. Marilyn K.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I'm on it for prayer. Don't stress to much, it makes for better healing. I also have hard veins to find also. I have them use my hand as they stick out lots. Is your real name Sassafras? I will ask people on my prayer list to pray also and at church. There are many caregivers besides the Dr they will not want you dehydrated. They just don't want anything in your stomach as vomiting is a problem. They will keep you hydrated with saline drip.


Sassafras is actually Joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Joy, my prayers will be with you on Monday as you undergo surgery. Hoping for the best possible outcome and recovery. Marilyn K.


I must remember on Tuesday!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That's the one, though he's not rowing for anyone at the moment! He's disappointed because he's missing out on Henley Royal Regatta next month too.


That's a shame , hope he feels better soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Have to be at hospital at 12:30 on Monday. Operation scheduled for 2. Told her I have hard veins to find and worry about dehydrating NPO after midnight. No solids after midnight but can have tea or water til 10 a.m.


Will be there beside you in spirit Joy , glad to see you have plenty of family and friend with you ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good morning/evening everyone. It's another cool one with cold southerly winds but sun is shining too.
> Angelam do hope you feel better soon and face is healing ok and family too. Never a dull moment for you lately.
> Warm wishes to you all, and hope those in pain are getting some relief.
> With the volcanic activity in the world at present, a watch is on one of our volcanoes in the central north island. Mt Ruapehu is active with the crater lake heating up so monitoring is in place. Julie and I live many miles from it so will be ok if it blows. Nature sure is restless these days.


I was just thinking that too , plenty of activity going on round the world


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Saying prayers for those who are hurt or in need of medical care right now. I just scheduled my colonoscopy for October. They asked me if I wanted a morning or afternoon appointment. I chose the earliest morning slot that I could get. Arrive at 7 am is sleeping in for me. I won't need to do the nasty prep until I get off from work the day before so it will work out good for me.
> 
> Matthew is going to be a very happy man tonight. His ribbon from the international show came in the mail along with a check for selling his drawing and reward money for getting honorable mention. Another package arrived for him as well. I cannot begin to tell you how much he has been changed in the past 5 weeks due to his winning status in the shows. He has approached people to tell them how he did in the shows. He has confidence and joy in his voice. The same facial expressions still exist (or lack thereof) but he is truly a happy man.
> 
> I believe I am working all weekend as well as attending some graduation parties, a baptism and teaching.


Im so happy for Mathew he deserves it , Im also happy for you Mary it must be wonderful to see the change in Mathew


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Have to be at hospital at 12:30 on Monday. Operation scheduled for 2. Told her I have hard veins to find and worry about dehydrating NPO after midnight. No solids after midnight but can have tea or water til 10 a.m.


Will be thinking about you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry Angela, don't think I said that I hope you, your DD & DGS all recover very quickly.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Saying prayers for those who are hurt or in need of medical care right now. I just scheduled my colonoscopy for October. They asked me if I wanted a morning or afternoon appointment. I chose the earliest morning slot that I could get. Arrive at 7 am is sleeping in for me. I won't need to do the nasty prep until I get off from work the day before so it will work out good for me.
> 
> Matthew is going to be a very happy man tonight. His ribbon from the international show came in the mail along with a check for selling his drawing and reward money for getting honorable mention. Another package arrived for him as well. I cannot begin to tell you how much he has been changed in the past 5 weeks due to his winning status in the shows. He has approached people to tell them how he did in the shows. He has confidence and joy in his voice. The same facial expressions still exist (or lack thereof) but he is truly a happy man.
> 
> I believe I am working all weekend as well as attending some graduation parties, a baptism and teaching.


Great for Matthew to have this success and I'm delighted to hear that it has given him more confidence. Go Matthew!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And when top loaders get unbalanced you can just open the lid and reposition the wet clothes but much harder with front loaders.


My front loader tends to dance its way out into the middle of the floor!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Joy, are you in the same time zone as Sam? (EST is 5 hours behind us.) Trying to figure out what time it will be here when it's 2pm your time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary, thank you. I am delighted for Matthew. Good heavens you have a busy weekend.
> Margaret, thank you. Yes, makes sense to be hydrated. Tomorrow get typed and cross matched for blood. He thinks he might need 2 pints.


Hoping it all goes well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angelam, sending healing energy to whole family.


Thank you so much Joy and sending healing energy back to you for Monday.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Saying prayers for those who are hurt or in need of medical care right now. I just scheduled my colonoscopy for October. They asked me if I wanted a morning or afternoon appointment. I chose the earliest morning slot that I could get. Arrive at 7 am is sleeping in for me. I won't need to do the nasty prep until I get off from work the day before so it will work out good for me.
> 
> Matthew is going to be a very happy man tonight. His ribbon from the international show came in the mail along with a check for selling his drawing and reward money for getting honorable mention. Another package arrived for him as well. I cannot begin to tell you how much he has been changed in the past 5 weeks due to his winning status in the shows. He has approached people to tell them how he did in the shows. He has confidence and joy in his voice. The same facial expressions still exist (or lack thereof) but he is truly a happy man.
> 
> I believe I am working all weekend as well as attending some graduation parties, a baptism and teaching.


How wonderful that you can see such a change in Matthew. All his praise and rewards have been well and truly deserved and if he becomes so much more confident that is fantastic.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hard as it is it is important for him to rest as it lessens the likelihood of it hanging around and causing long term issues.


Exactly, but that is a bridge we will have to cross when we get to it. At the moment I don't think he's got the energy to walk to the end of the garden. He woke up early yesterday morning with a thirst, so got himself a glass of water, took it back to bed and fell asleep with it in his hand. Guess who spent all day yesterday getting the mattress dried out!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sorry Angela, don't think I said that I hope you, your DD & DGS all recover very quickly.


Thanks Kate. I know I'll feel (and look) a whole lot better when I get these stitches out on Monday. A lot longer, slower recovery for the other two I think but they'll get there eventually.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My front loader tends to dance its way out into the middle of the floor!


David has put ours up on a low drawer- so I am waiting for it to one day jump off! I have had to stop it when it has moved too far forward. He has made efforts to get it to stay and normally it is OK. But the other day I heard it carrying on and things that were on the machine- including a bucket with water in it that for some reason D had left there had fallen off. One day when I was ready to get rid of him as the mop broke when I was trying to mop up the water.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Kate. I know I'll feel (and look) a whole lot better when I get these stitches out on Monday. A lot longer, slower recovery for the other two I think but they'll get there eventually.


Assuming they have it all you are definitely the one with the quickest recovery time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I think I said that E wanted to take a bag of buttons home to show Mum the other day. Well today Vicky said there is something here for you to take home. E reached out and picked up the bag, Vicky said I wasn't subtle enough (meaning her not me). But E simply handed me the bag- as I said to Vicky all she had wanted to do was show them to Mummy. I simply don't think she had ever seen buttons anywhere but on clothes and was fascinated by them.


Aww.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm still in Ft. Collins at the hospital, surgery took less than an hour, he took a little over 20 pounds, no complications. I've just been waiting the last few hours for them to move her up to a room. Then I'll head home.
> They will either release her tomorrow or Saturday.
> I'll check back in when I get home.


Glad it went well. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be good! My hands are warming up a little- and the day looks glorious- I have a batch of cheese scones in the oven- so that will help warm me as well!


Yummo. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yummo. :sm11:


They were good!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Luke is so handsome and has grown so much. You can see the pride and how happy he was to show you the new school.


KateB said:


> Went up to Luke's open night at his new school (brand new building which amalgamated 3 schools and the secondary school into one campus of about 2000 children!) which opened just before Easter, but this is the first time I've been inside - although I stand in the playground waiting for him to come out most days! It's a lovely building with all mod cons, although there is a lot of glass and they have all been very hot these last couple of weeks as there is no air conditioning as we rarely need it. Luke was very proud to introduce us to his teacher and to give us a guided tour of the school - even gave me a row for walking down the stairs on the 'wrong' side! Also all the teachers seemed so young, but as DH reminded me, I was 2 weeks off of 20 when I started - with a class of 42 6 year olds!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad everyone seems to slowly be on the mend. I got quite a chuckle with your "PS" about the dog and chickens. Don't overdo!


angelam said:


> I may be the healthiest but I think if you put the three of us together you still wouldn't get a good one! My face is still quite technicoloured under one eye and down the side of my nose.
> DD is still in a lot of pain but on Diazepam and Naproxen to try and relax the muscles. It is impossible for her to get in a car or drive at the moment. Her DH is working in SA so there will be other opportunities to get out there.
> DGS is sleeping a lot but beginning to eat a bit more so hopefully he will make progress soon. I think the hard part for him will be when he starts to feel better and gets bored. He'll want to be out rowing again and has already missed out on a trip to Portugal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad everyone seems to slowly be on the mend. I got quite a chuckle with your "PS" about the dog and chickens. Don't overdo!


How are you, Gwen, ? Thinking of people on the mend?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Drink lots and lots of water before that 10 a.m. deadline. I too have hard veins to find. How long will you most likely be in the hospital?


sassafras123 said:


> Have to be at hospital at 12:30 on Monday. Operation scheduled for 2. Told her I have hard veins to find and worry about dehydrating NPO after midnight. No solids after midnight but can have tea or water til 10 a.m.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Went up to Luke's open night at his new school (brand new building which amalgamated 3 schools and the secondary school into one campus of about 2000 children!) which opened just before Easter, but this is the first time I've been inside - although I stand in the playground waiting for him to come out most days! It's a lovely building with all mod cons, although there is a lot of glass and they have all been very hot these last couple of weeks as there is no air conditioning as we rarely need it. Luke was very proud to introduce us to his teacher and to give us a guided tour of the school - even gave me a row for walking down the stairs on the 'wrong' side! Also all the teachers seemed so young, but as DH reminded me, I was 2 weeks off of 20 when I started - with a class of 42 6 year olds!


Wow he is growing up... he is such a good looking boy. :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will be praying specifically during those times. I too have veins hard to find so take advantage of the times you can drink lots and lots of water; it will help. Do you know how long you will have to stay in the hospital?



sassafras123 said:


> Have to be at hospital at 12:30 on Monday. Operation scheduled for 2. Told her I have hard veins to find and worry about dehydrating NPO after midnight. No solids after midnight but can have tea or water til 10 a.m.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And they don't listen do they? I really would have liked Vicky to take this week off work but no she only took Tuesday off (Monday and Thursday she doesn't work and half day Wednesday). Has said if she is too tired she will take half a day off sick today.
> Good that at least the animals are fine.
> Hard as it is it is important for him to rest as it lessens the likelihood of it hanging around and causing long term issues.


I hope Vicky takes things easy, it does sound like she went back to work pretty soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Will be there beside you in spirit Joy , glad to see you have plenty of family and friend with you ????


Ditto from me too.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm doing great Julie. Thank you for asking. Have full range of motion in hand just little strength yet. Other than soap making I've actually be crocheting instead of knitting. Late yesterday, I started a corner-to-corner shawl using a Caron cake; surprised that I'm doing fairly well with the crochet. No reason not to knit just had the opportunity to learn more about crocheting since most of the ladies at the one group crochet rather than knit.

I've been reading here more than commenting. Do want to say I'm thrilled Marla's surgery went well. Have her also in my prayers as well as for Julie to get some action from her landlord on the house. Being cold is not fun especially at our age with our aches and pains. Shameful of him not to have already addressed this long before now as I remember this being an issue from day one of moving into this home.

Anyway, I'm staying busy which is a good thing.


Lurker 2 said:


> How are you, Gwen, ? Thinking of people on the mend?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Exactly, but that is a bridge we will have to cross when we get to it. At the moment I don't think he's got the energy to walk to the end of the garden. He woke up early yesterday morning with a thirst, so got himself a glass of water, took it back to bed and fell asleep with it in his hand. Guess who spent all day yesterday getting the mattress dried out!


My DS had glandular fever when he was about 14... he missed weeks and weeks of school and then only was allowed to go back half days for a few more weeks.... lots of rest needed, I remember the doctor putting him on sustagen also to help build him up again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> David has put ours up on a low drawer- so I am waiting for it to one day jump off! I have had to stop it when it has moved too far forward. He has made efforts to get it to stay and normally it is OK. But the other day I heard it carrying on and things that were on the machine- including a bucket with water in it that for some reason D had left there had fallen off. One day when I was ready to get rid of him as the mop broke when I was trying to mop up the water.


 :sm06: Oh my.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm doing great Julie. Thank you for asking. Have full range of motion in hand just little strength yet. Other than soap making I've actually be crocheting instead of knitting. Late yesterday, I started a corner-to-corner shawl using a Caron cake; surprised that I'm doing fairly well with the crochet. No reason not to knit just had the opportunity to learn more about crocheting since most of the ladies at the one group crochet rather than knit.
> 
> I've been reading here more than commenting. Do want to say I'm thrilled Marla's surgery went well. Have her also in my prayers as well as for Julie to get some action from her landlord on the house. Being cold is not fun especially at our age with our aches and pains. Shameful of him not to have already addressed this long before now as I remember this being an issue from day one of moving into this home.
> 
> Anyway, I'm staying busy which is a good thing.


That looks wonderful Gwen, well done to you! 
:sm24: :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm doing great Julie. Thank you for asking. Have full range of motion in hand just little strength yet. Other than soap making I've actually be crocheting instead of knitting. Late yesterday, I started a corner-to-corner shawl using a Caron cake; surprised that I'm doing fairly well with the crochet. No reason not to knit just had the opportunity to learn more about crocheting since most of the ladies at the one group crochet rather than knit.
> 
> I've been reading here more than commenting. Do want to say I'm thrilled Marla's surgery went well. Have her also in my prayers as well as for Julie to get some action from her landlord on the house. Being cold is not fun especially at our age with our aches and pains. Shameful of him not to have already addressed this long before now as I remember this being an issue from day one of moving into this home.
> 
> Anyway, I'm staying busy which is a good thing.


 :sm24: That is good to hear, Gwen. The crochet is looking great.
I hope to visit (Nasir) Shakila when Ramadan is over- so towards the end of this month- perhaps I will be able to get it through to him that I really need the electrical work done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My DS had glandular fever when he was about 14... he missed weeks and weeks of school and then only was allowed to go back half days for a few more weeks.... lots of rest needed, I remember the doctor putting him on sustagen also to help build him up again.


I had it when I was 13- missed about 3 months of school- it is very debilitating.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Kate. I know I'll feel (and look) a whole lot better when I get these stitches out on Monday. A lot longer, slower recovery for the other two I think but they'll get there eventually.


I hope everyone gets better quickly.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Assuming they have it all you are definitely the one with the quickest recovery time.


 :sm24: :sm24: Don't get the histology for another 4 weeks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm doing great Julie. Thank you for asking. Have full range of motion in hand just little strength yet. Other than soap making I've actually be crocheting instead of knitting. Late yesterday, I started a corner-to-corner shawl using a Caron cake; surprised that I'm doing fairly well with the crochet. No reason not to knit just had the opportunity to learn more about crocheting since most of the ladies at the one group crochet rather than knit.
> 
> I've been reading here more than commenting. Do want to say I'm thrilled Marla's surgery went well. Have her also in my prayers as well as for Julie to get some action from her landlord on the house. Being cold is not fun especially at our age with our aches and pains. Shameful of him not to have already addressed this long before now as I remember this being an issue from day one of moving into this home.
> 
> Anyway, I'm staying busy which is a good thing.


That corner to corner is working up very nicely.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had it when I was 13- missed about 3 months of school- it is very debilitating.


It sure can be.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm doing great Julie. Thank you for asking. Have full range of motion in hand just little strength yet. Other than soap making I've actually be crocheting instead of knitting. Late yesterday, I started a corner-to-corner shawl using a Caron cake; surprised that I'm doing fairly well with the crochet. No reason not to knit just had the opportunity to learn more about crocheting since most of the ladies at the one group crochet rather than knit.
> 
> I've been reading here more than commenting. Do want to say I'm thrilled Marla's surgery went well. Have her also in my prayers as well as for Julie to get some action from her landlord on the house. Being cold is not fun especially at our age with our aches and pains. Shameful of him not to have already addressed this long before now as I remember this being an issue from day one of moving into this home.
> 
> Anyway, I'm staying busy which is a good thing.


That looks like some pretty intricate crochet work you are doing. I love the colour tones, it will be interesting to see how the other toning colours play out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sure can be.


 :sm25: Plus all the aches that come with it- they clung for years.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> :sm24: :sm24: Don't get the histology for another 4 weeks.


Thats a fair wait-but speed is not a major issue with BCCs. Just nice to know that they do it all out.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats a fair wait-but speed is not a major issue with BCCs. Just nice to know that they do it all out.


I work on the principle that no news is good news. I'm sure they'd be in touch sooner if there was anything to report.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope all those who are sick get well soon, Sam, Marla & Angela & family. Angela, tell your GS to really take it easy, my DS had it while going to Tech school & had to keep attending classes, when he finally finished school he came home & slept for 2 months???? I recently read that it can trigger auto immune diseases so may have lead to his current problem.

Joy, will be hoping all goes well on Monday. 

Having a great time visiting my relatives & off with Kathy to a dr appointment this morning to see how things are going????????. Better get off here as I’m using my phone as a hotspot


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Saying prayers for those who are hurt or in need of medical care right now. I just scheduled my colonoscopy for October. They asked me if I wanted a morning or afternoon appointment. I chose the earliest morning slot that I could get. Arrive at 7 am is sleeping in for me. I won't need to do the nasty prep until I get off from work the day before so it will work out good for me.
> 
> Matthew is going to be a very happy man tonight. His ribbon from the international show came in the mail along with a check for selling his drawing and reward money for getting honorable mention. Another package arrived for him as well. I cannot begin to tell you how much he has been changed in the past 5 weeks due to his winning status in the shows. He has approached people to tell them how he did in the shows. He has confidence and joy in his voice. The same facial expressions still exist (or lack thereof) but he is truly a happy man.
> 
> I believe I am working all weekend as well as attending some graduation parties, a baptism and teaching.


He earned every bit of it, and how wonderful to have more confidence! Yay Matthew!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Saying prayers for those who are hurt or in need of medical care right now. I just scheduled my colonoscopy for October. They asked me if I wanted a morning or afternoon appointment. I chose the earliest morning slot that I could get. Arrive at 7 am is sleeping in for me. I won't need to do the nasty prep until I get off from work the day before so it will work out good for me.
> 
> Matthew is going to be a very happy man tonight. His ribbon from the international show came in the mail along with a check for selling his drawing and reward money for getting honorable mention. Another package arrived for him as well. I cannot begin to tell you how much he has been changed in the past 5 weeks due to his winning status in the shows. He has approached people to tell them how he did in the shows. He has confidence and joy in his voice. The same facial expressions still exist (or lack thereof) but he is truly a happy man.
> 
> I believe I am working all weekend as well as attending some graduation parties, a baptism and teaching.


I am so happy for Matthew.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marykayknits, thank you.
Julie, thank you took me a minute to remember your Tuesday is our Monday.
Sonja, thank you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Been reading along, but not commenting .....hope those who are sick get well soon. Our DGS had mono at age 12, he missed at least 2 months of school. Like the others said, a debilitating illness. Healing prayers for all those who are ill or going to have surgery. Sounds like Bonnie is having a good time in Ontario. Julie, hope you get action soon. Have you heard anything regarding Fales whereabouts? On a somber note, our daughter’s best friend is 27 weeks pregnant. Somehow the baby became infected with the parvovirus also known as 5th disease, or slap cheek syndrome. Baby has had 2 blood transfusions through the umbilical cord already, but it doesn’t look good. So sad, and the waiting is so hard, wondering if the babe will survive this. Also probably because of what’s happening to babe, mom is developing preeclampsia. Prayers for both are appreciated.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you. Id google time zone map but honestly a tad too much for wee mind right now. Im in CA so Pacific Standard Time. We are 3 hours earlier than NY time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Been reading along, but not commenting .....hope those who are sick get well soon. Our DGS had mono at age 12, he missed at least 2 months of school. Like the others said, a debilitating illness. Healing prayers for all those who are ill or going to have surgery. Sounds like Bonnie is having a good time in Ontario. Julie, hope you get action soon. Have you heard anything regarding Fales whereabouts? On a somber note, our daughter's best friend is 27 weeks pregnant. Somehow the baby became infected with the parvovirus also known as 5th disease, or slap cheek syndrome. Baby has had 2 blood transfusions through the umbilical cord already, but it doesn't look good. So sad, and the waiting is so hard, wondering if the babe will survive this. Also probably because of what's happening to babe, mom is developing preeclampsia. Prayers for both are appreciated.


That is sad news about your daughter's friend and her baby. Prayers that both she and the baby will overcome this disease.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> That is sad news about your daughter's friend and her baby. Prayers that both she and the baby will overcome this disease.


Prayers from me too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, nice shawl. Glad you have full range of motion in your hand.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Gwen, neat shawl. That is wroking up so fast it seems.
Joy (Sassafrass) and I are on the pacific coast in Calif. So we are 3 hours behind New York and sam is in the midwwest so he must be Central time.
But Joy is right, anytime I want to know time differences, I ask Dr. Google!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Joy, are you in the same time zone as Sam? (EST is 5 hours behind us.) Trying to figure out what time it will be here when it's 2pm your time.


Kate, Joy's time is three hours behind EST, so 8 behind you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, thank you. Id google time zone map but honestly a tad too much for wee mind right now. Im in CA so Pacific Standard Time. We are 3 hours earlier than NY time.


So 2pm for you is about 5pm for Sam- in other words around the time he starts the new TP I think (different day of course). So for me 6.30 Tuesday morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Marykayknits, thank you.
> Julie, thank you took me a minute to remember your Tuesday is our Monday.
> Sonja, thank you.


Sorry Joy- I was being deliberately naughty on that one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Been reading along, but not commenting .....hope those who are sick get well soon. Our DGS had mono at age 12, he missed at least 2 months of school. Like the others said, a debilitating illness. Healing prayers for all those who are ill or going to have surgery. Sounds like Bonnie is having a good time in Ontario. Julie, hope you get action soon. Have you heard anything regarding Fales whereabouts? On a somber note, our daughter's best friend is 27 weeks pregnant. Somehow the baby became infected with the parvovirus also known as 5th disease, or slap cheek syndrome. Baby has had 2 blood transfusions through the umbilical cord already, but it doesn't look good. So sad, and the waiting is so hard, wondering if the babe will survive this. Also probably because of what's happening to babe, mom is developing preeclampsia. Prayers for both are appreciated.


What a stressful time for the family. Praying the baby will be OK.
Julie this hasn't been put in the summary. And now I really am heading off to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a stressful time for the family. Praying the baby will be OK.
> Julie this hasn't been put in the summary. And now I really am heading off to bed.


I am on to it, Margaret!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Been reading along, but not commenting .....hope those who are sick get well soon. Our DGS had mono at age 12, he missed at least 2 months of school. Like the others said, a debilitating illness. Healing prayers for all those who are ill or going to have surgery. Sounds like Bonnie is having a good time in Ontario. Julie, hope you get action soon. Have you heard anything regarding Fales whereabouts? On a somber note, our daughter's best friend is 27 weeks pregnant. Somehow the baby became infected with the parvovirus also known as 5th disease, or slap cheek syndrome. Baby has had 2 blood transfusions through the umbilical cord already, but it doesn't look good. So sad, and the waiting is so hard, wondering if the babe will survive this. Also probably because of what's happening to babe, mom is developing preeclampsia. Prayers for both are appreciated.


Sad news about your daughters friend. I have never heard of this before. If she's developing pre eclampsia they may have to deliver her early although 27 weeks is a bit too early. Hoping that both mother and baby will come through safely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Gwen, neat shawl. That is wroking up so fast it seems.
> Joy (Sassafrass) and I are on the pacific coast in Calif. So we are 3 hours behind New York and sam is in the midwwest so he must be Central time.
> But Joy is right, anytime I want to know time differences, I ask Dr. Google!


Sam is actually on New York time!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm doing great Julie. Thank you for asking. Have full range of motion in hand just little strength yet. Other than soap making I've actually be crocheting instead of knitting. Late yesterday, I started a corner-to-corner shawl using a Caron cake; surprised that I'm doing fairly well with the crochet. No reason not to knit just had the opportunity to learn more about crocheting since most of the ladies at the one group crochet rather than knit.
> 
> I've been reading here more than commenting. Do want to say I'm thrilled Marla's surgery went well. Have her also in my prayers as well as for Julie to get some action from her landlord on the house. Being cold is not fun especially at our age with our aches and pains. Shameful of him not to have already addressed this long before now as I remember this being an issue from day one of moving into this home.
> 
> Anyway, I'm staying busy which is a good thing.


Your C2C shawl looks lovely Gwen , glad to hear that your hand is healing nicely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope all those who are sick get well soon, Sam, Marla & Angela & family. Angela, tell your GS to really take it easy, my DS had it while going to Tech school & had to keep attending classes, when he finally finished school he came home & slept for 2 months???? I recently read that it can trigger auto immune diseases so may have lead to his current problem.
> 
> Joy, will be hoping all goes well on Monday.
> 
> Having a great time visiting my relatives & off with Kathy to a dr appointment this morning to see how things are going????????. Better get off here as I'm using my phone as a hotspot


I'm glad you are having great time visiting with all your relatives Bonnie , fingers crossed that your cousin gets some good news


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Been reading along, but not commenting .....hope those who are sick get well soon. Our DGS had mono at age 12, he missed at least 2 months of school. Like the others said, a debilitating illness. Healing prayers for all those who are ill or going to have surgery. Sounds like Bonnie is having a good time in Ontario. Julie, hope you get action soon. Have you heard anything regarding Fales whereabouts? On a somber note, our daughter's best friend is 27 weeks pregnant. Somehow the baby became infected with the parvovirus also known as 5th disease, or slap cheek syndrome. Baby has had 2 blood transfusions through the umbilical cord already, but it doesn't look good. So sad, and the waiting is so hard, wondering if the babe will survive this. Also probably because of what's happening to babe, mom is developing preeclampsia. Prayers for both are appreciated.


That is a worrying time for your daughters friend , wonder if they will have to deliver the baby , A lady here had her waters break at 20 weeks , they managed to keep the baby inside till 28 weeks then had to deliver to save babies life , she was so tiny they worried about her lungs and the problems she might have if she survived , she is now a 16 year old little madam , hoping for a similar outcome for this baby


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some may not have spotted this- thanks mjs for bringing it to my notice- many giggles! :sm24:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-547795-1.html


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That is a worrying time for your daughters friend , wonder if they will have to deliver the baby , A lady here had her waters break at 20 weeks , they managed to keep the baby inside till 28 weeks then had to deliver to save babies life , she was so tiny they worried about her lungs and the problems she might have if she survived , she is now a 16 year old little madam , hoping for a similar outcome for this baby


I can't imagine the outcome will be good if they have to deliver the baby. The baby is already ill and then to be born at 27weeks....???? one of our grand daughters was born at 27 weeks...by Gods grace she came through it well and is now a healthy tall 5 1/2 year old. But she wasn't ill to begin with.... so hard, and one wonders what this virus is doing to the babe and if she will be born with handicaps or other issues....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I can't imagine the outcome will be good if they have to deliver the baby. The baby is already ill and then to be born at 27weeks....???? one of our grand daughters was born at 27 weeks...by Gods grace she came through it well and is now a healthy tall 5 1/2 year old. But she wasn't ill to begin with.... so hard, and one wonders what this virus is doing to the babe and if she will be born with handicaps or other issues....


Indeed a very hard time- positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I made the curd last night and baked the cake early this a.m. Those that tried it loved it, they took slivers as there were 5 desserts for 12 people. I took the rest home for husband and supper. I did a meal train meal tonight for a couple in our church. I made them ricotta stuffed shells with sauce and cheese on top, chicken steaks, long green beans, tossed salad, lemon cake & lemon curd. She was very pleased as lemon Curd is one of her husband's favorites.

I was surprised that the curd came out so well. The bottled juice made it very tart. I used 1 C, probably should have added more sugar, like someone else on here did.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had it when I was 13- missed about 3 months of school- it is very debilitating.


I had it in H.S.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Joy, you will be in my thoughts and prayers. If you like music, you might ask a support person to have some of your favorites available to listen to as you recover as there are some studies that indicate music promotes healing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope all those who are sick get well soon, Sam, Marla & Angela & family. Angela, tell your GS to really take it easy, my DS had it while going to Tech school & had to keep attending classes, when he finally finished school he came home & slept for 2 months???? I recently read that it can trigger auto immune diseases so may have lead to his current problem.
> 
> Joy, will be hoping all goes well on Monday.
> 
> Having a great time visiting my relatives & off with Kathy to a dr appointment this morning to see how things are going????????. Better get off here as I'm using my phone as a hotspot


Keeping my fingers crossed also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> I can't imagine the outcome will be good if they have to deliver the baby. The baby is already ill and then to be born at 27weeks....???? one of our grand daughters was born at 27 weeks...by Gods grace she came through it well and is now a healthy tall 5 1/2 year old. But she wasn't ill to begin with.... so hard, and one wonders what this virus is doing to the babe and if she will be born with handicaps or other issues....


You are right , poor little one , I will still hope and pray for positive and happy outcome


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Been reading along, but not commenting .....hope those who are sick get well soon. Our DGS had mono at age 12, he missed at least 2 months of school. Like the others said, a debilitating illness. Healing prayers for all those who are ill or going to have surgery. Sounds like Bonnie is having a good time in Ontario. Julie, hope you get action soon. Have you heard anything regarding Fales whereabouts? On a somber note, our daughter's best friend is 27 weeks pregnant. Somehow the baby became infected with the parvovirus also known as 5th disease, or slap cheek syndrome. Baby has had 2 blood transfusions through the umbilical cord already, but it doesn't look good. So sad, and the waiting is so hard, wondering if the babe will survive this. Also probably because of what's happening to babe, mom is developing preeclampsia. Prayers for both are appreciated.


That is very sad. Prayers are being sent.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some may not have spotted this- thanks mjs for bringing it to my notice- many giggles! :sm24:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-547795-1.html


My DH with dementia (formally a pastor) enjoyed me sharing these. It took a half an hour togo through so that he had understanding of the jokes; but, well worth it. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My DH with dementia (formally a pastor) enjoyed me sharing these. It took a half an hour togo through so that he had understanding of the jokes; but, well worth it. :sm02:


It does help to know the Bible! :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does help to know the Bible! :sm24:


I sent them to a friend of mine who was once married to a pastor. So fun????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some may not have spotted this- thanks mjs for bringing it to my notice- many giggles! :sm24:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-547795-1.html


Some good ones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I sent them to a friend of mine who was once married to a pastor. So fun????


I once got through to Ecclesiastes, having read verse by verse English and Samoan, Fale and me- I seem to remember reaching saturation point then. Fale will have done it verse by verse all the way through, all the evenings of his life, up until we married. My reading is rather more hap-hazard these days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Some good ones.


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, thank you. Id google time zone map but honestly a tad too much for wee mind right now. Im in CA so Pacific Standard Time. We are 3 hours earlier than NY time.


Thanks Joy, that makes you 8 hours behind us, so your op on Monday at 2pm will be our 10pm. I'll be rooting for you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:



> Thanks Joy, that makes you 8 hours behind us, so your op on Monday at 2pm will be our 10pm. I'll be rooting for you.


Thanks for doing the calculations on that Kate. I'll be thinking of you too Joy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, I know your sense of humor and figured you were pulling our. Legs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, fun you should mention music. One of my sangha sisters who plays the dulcimer offered to play for me in hospital. Also ive never done this before but ive been to Thich Nhat Hahn retreats at Deer Park Monastery in CA and before theybuilt Deer Park at UCSD. So I called and requested they send me healing energy on Monday, which they will do.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, thank you, sending you healing energy also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I know your sense of humor and figured you were pulling our. Legs.


Oh good- I was not sure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am afraid I am the bearer of less than good news. Siouxann who has been with us since FireballDave's Day, but less regularly recently, lost her battle with cancer May 24th. The good side is that she is no longer suffering.
Her daughter Trish is organising a celebration of her life party for July 29th, to coincide with her birthdate.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid I am the bearer of less than good news. Siouxann who has been with us since FireballDave's Day, but less regularly recently, lost her battle with cancer May 24th. The good side is that she is no longer suffering.
> Her daughter Trish is organising a celebration of her life party for July 29th, to coincide with her birthdate.


So sorry to hear this.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, sorry to hear news about Siouxann.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Joy, are you in the same time zone as Sam? (EST is 5 hours behind us.) Trying to figure out what time it will be here when it's 2pm your time.


This has probably been answered already but Joy is 3 hours behind Sam and me. So if she is scheduled for 2pm her time, it will be 5pm Sam's time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Been reading along, but not commenting .....hope those who are sick get well soon. Our DGS had mono at age 12, he missed at least 2 months of school. Like the others said, a debilitating illness. Healing prayers for all those who are ill or going to have surgery. Sounds like Bonnie is having a good time in Ontario. Julie, hope you get action soon. Have you heard anything regarding Fales whereabouts? On a somber note, our daughter's best friend is 27 weeks pregnant. Somehow the baby became infected with the parvovirus also known as 5th disease, or slap cheek syndrome. Baby has had 2 blood transfusions through the umbilical cord already, but it doesn't look good. So sad, and the waiting is so hard, wondering if the babe will survive this. Also probably because of what's happening to babe, mom is developing preeclampsia. Prayers for both are appreciated.


Prayers for mom and baby.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

This morning I got earlier than DH. Got a shower/shampoo in, oatmeal made, 2 laundries in, emptied dishwasher, washed up pots & pans, and silver that does not go in the machine before getting DH up. I got him up, as the aide came (she is not a personal care giver; does very light housework and sits if I go out). I got DH showered dressed & fed before leaving for a knitting group. It starts @ 11, I was there by 11:30. Had a nice hot cuppa lemon grass & ginger tea, and knitted on my sock. I kept counting and it never came out right, so mostly did tinking to get the same # of stitches on all four sticks. I then knit one row. It was not much progress but necessary before I could go on. I had added my 2 stitches to the back but not the front. I need to get my note pad out again and make a note when I stop. I really don't need a pattern just a stitch count. 
I learned all about how quick Mulch can be delivered, the garden club's new president, Robt's Rules, how their treasury works and their new 401C charity status. Now I'm home and going to knit while I am waiting (or not) for the Dentist to call as I have a tooth ache. It might have cracked chewing on something, now it even hurts to chew oatmeal. He must be away on Vacation as I have not heard from him, yet.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Finally figured out what help I need. I need someone to come in daily to wash, dress, shave, teeth, and ready for the day for DH. Then I won't be exhausted all day, and I'll be able to do the rest, plus a new more convenient bathroom. I made the call this a.m. for better help. I need to check out some other resources to have in addition. I feel so relaxed now that I've turned it out of my hands. I didn't realize how much stress, not making the call was causing, because I am not generally a complainer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Finally figured out what help I need. I need someone to come in daily to wash, dress, shave, teeth, and ready for the day. Then I won't be exhausted all day, and I'll be able to do the rest, plus a new more convenient bathroom. I made the call this a.m. for better help. I need to check out some other resources to have in addition. I feel so relaxed now that I've turned it out of my hands. I didn't realize how much stress, not making the call was causing, because I am not generally a complainer.


But neither are you as young and resilient as you were in days gone by.

I am glad you have made your decision about what help you must insist on.

I know looking after/nursing my Mum who had multi-infarc dementia through the 9 months she lived with me and my two girls, when I was 38, and 39 was a very different matter, from what I would face at 71, 72 (as I will be soon) if Fale were to be living with me rather than with the rellies in Sydney.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid I am the bearer of less than good news. Siouxann who has been with us since FireballDave's Day, but less regularly recently, lost her battle with cancer May 24th. The good side is that she is no longer suffering.
> Her daughter Trish is organising a celebration of her life party for July 29th, to coincide with her birthdate.


So sorry to hear this Julie , stinking cancer


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So sorry to hear this Julie , stinking cancer


It is not a respecter of persons- causes so much suffering all round.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> Finally figured out what help I need. I need someone to come in daily to wash, dress, shave, teeth, and ready for the day for DH. Then I won't be exhausted all day, and I'll be able to do the rest, plus a new more convenient bathroom. I made the call this a.m. for better help. I need to check out some other resources to have in addition. I feel so relaxed now that I've turned it out of my hands. I didn't realize how much stress, not making the call was causing, because I am not generally a complainer.


Glad you made the call , hopefully you will get the help you need


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid I am the bearer of less than good news. Siouxann who has been with us since FireballDave's Day, but less regularly recently, lost her battle with cancer May 24th. The good side is that she is no longer suffering.
> Her daughter Trish is organising a celebration of her life party for July 29th, to coincide with her birthdate.


I am so sorry to hear that. Condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my; certainly will have them in my prayers. I had 5th disease when I was in my early 30s; had never even heard of it and was told then that most kids get it and just never diagnosed it is so mild. Believe me, as an adult it was horrible; sick for 2-3 weeks and my mother took a week off of teaching to take care of me at home otherwise they were going to hospitalize me. I was so grateful for her care as I was a single parent then and it would have been quite traumatic for my daughter had I been in the hospital for such an extended period.


Maatje said:


> Been reading along, but not commenting .....hope those who are sick get well soon. Our DGS had mono at age 12, he missed at least 2 months of school. Like the others said, a debilitating illness. Healing prayers for all those who are ill or going to have surgery. Sounds like Bonnie is having a good time in Ontario. Julie, hope you get action soon. Have you heard anything regarding Fales whereabouts? On a somber note, our daughter's best friend is 27 weeks pregnant. Somehow the baby became infected with the parvovirus also known as 5th disease, or slap cheek syndrome. Baby has had 2 blood transfusions through the umbilical cord already, but it doesn't look good. So sad, and the waiting is so hard, wondering if the babe will survive this. Also probably because of what's happening to babe, mom is developing preeclampsia. Prayers for both are appreciated.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid I am the bearer of less than good news. Siouxann who has been with us since FireballDave's Day, but less regularly recently, lost her battle with cancer May 24th. The good side is that she is no longer suffering.
> Her daughter Trish is organising a celebration of her life party for July 29th, to coincide with her birthdate.


That is sad . Her family are in my prayers


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Thats a fair wait-but speed is not a major issue with BCCs. Just nice to know that they do it all out.


How do you come up with a conclusion like that?
I'm not trying to challenge you. Everyone is wonderful and fearfully made but very different.

I had one spot removed, and it came back. So I made an appointment to get in to see dermatologist. I don't know how long I had to wait. I am glad I went when I did as I might not be here today.
My Dermatologist said he could do a biopsy and send to the pathologist or remove it. Then he told me that he was the pathologist, and it along with a big margin needed to be removed right away as it would get in to the bones and I would really have trouble. He did it right then and there in his office with local anesthetics. He said that I was one lucky woman as it was so very deep, I did not have much time for removal.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid I am the bearer of less than good news. Siouxann who has been with us since FireballDave's Day, but less regularly recently, lost her battle with cancer May 24th. The good side is that she is no longer suffering.
> Her daughter Trish is organising a celebration of her life party for July 29th, to coincide with her birthdate.


So sorry to hear this. Thanks for letting us know, Julie.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Finally figured out what help I need. I need someone to come in daily to wash, dress, shave, teeth, and ready for the day for DH. Then I won't be exhausted all day, and I'll be able to do the rest, plus a new more convenient bathroom. I made the call this a.m. for better help. I need to check out some other resources to have in addition. I feel so relaxed now that I've turned it out of my hands. I didn't realize how much stress, not making the call was causing, because I am not generally a complainer.


Glad you made that call Pearls Girls. It's amazing how relaxed you can feel after someone else takes the stress away.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid I am the bearer of less than good news. Siouxann who has been with us since FireballDave's Day, but less regularly recently, lost her battle with cancer May 24th. The good side is that she is no longer suffering.
> Her daughter Trish is organising a celebration of her life party for July 29th, to coincide with her birthdate.


Sorry to hear this....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid I am the bearer of less than good news. Siouxann who has been with us since FireballDave's Day, but less regularly recently, lost her battle with cancer May 24th. The good side is that she is no longer suffering.
> Her daughter Trish is organising a celebration of her life party for July 29th, to coincide with her birthdate.


Such sad news. May she be in peace.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Finally figured out what help I need. I need someone to come in daily to wash, dress, shave, teeth, and ready for the day for DH. Then I won't be exhausted all day, and I'll be able to do the rest, plus a new more convenient bathroom. I made the call this a.m. for better help. I need to check out some other resources to have in addition. I feel so relaxed now that I've turned it out of my hands. I didn't realize how much stress, not making the call was causing, because I am not generally a complainer.


The leadup and research can be exhausting and so glad the decision has lessened your stress.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> This morning I got earlier than DH. Got a shower/shampoo in, oatmeal made, 2 laundries in, emptied dishwasher, washed up pots & pans, and silver that does not go in the machine before getting DH up. I got him up, as the aide came (she is not a personal care giver; does very light housework and sits if I go out). I got DH showered dressed & fed before leaving for a knitting group. It starts @ 11, I was there by 11:30. Had a nice hot cuppa lemon grass & ginger tea, and knitted on my sock. I kept counting and it never came out right, so mostly did tinking to get the same # of stitches on all four sticks. I then knit one row. It was not much progress but necessary before I could go on. I had added my 2 stitches to the back but not the front. I need to get my note pad out again and make a note when I stop. I really don't need a pattern just a stitch count.
> I learned all about how quick Mulch can be delivered, the garden club's new president, Robt's Rules, how their treasury works and their new 401C charity status. Now I'm home and going to knit while I am waiting (or not) for the Dentist to call as I have a tooth ache. It might have cracked chewing on something, now it even hurts to chew oatmeal. He must be away on Vacation as I have not heard from him, yet.


But neither are you as young and resilient as you were in days gone by. 
Exactly as Julie said. Things we could have easily handled in our younger years become harder for us as we age. Sorry about the tooth, hope the dentist gets back to you soon....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> This morning I got earlier than DH. Got a shower/shampoo in, oatmeal made, 2 laundries in, emptied dishwasher, washed up pots & pans, and silver that does not go in the machine before getting DH up. I got him up, as the aide came (she is not a personal care giver; does very light housework and sits if I go out). I got DH showered dressed & fed before leaving for a knitting group. It starts @ 11, I was there by 11:30. Had a nice hot cuppa lemon grass & ginger tea, and knitted on my sock. I kept counting and it never came out right, so mostly did tinking to get the same # of stitches on all four sticks. I then knit one row. It was not much progress but necessary before I could go on. I had added my 2 stitches to the back but not the front. I need to get my note pad out again and make a note when I stop. I really don't need a pattern just a stitch count.
> I learned all about how quick Mulch can be delivered, the garden club's new president, Robt's Rules, how their treasury works and their new 401C charity status. Now I'm home and going to knit while I am waiting (or not) for the Dentist to call as I have a tooth ache. It might have cracked chewing on something, now it even hurts to chew oatmeal. He must be away on Vacation as I have not heard from him, yet.


Hope you can get relief for the tooth ache .


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Finally figured out what help I need. I need someone to come in daily to wash, dress, shave, teeth, and ready for the day for DH. Then I won't be exhausted all day, and I'll be able to do the rest, plus a new more convenient bathroom. I made the call this a.m. for better help. I need to check out some other resources to have in addition. I feel so relaxed now that I've turned it out of my hands. I didn't realize how much stress, not making the call was causing, because I am not generally a complainer.


I'm so glad you have that resource available and can get the help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

To all who have mentioned Siouxann- I have just accepted her daughter's request to be her friend on Facebook- once communication is established - I will let her know so many have sent their condolences.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, so sorry you were so sick, glad your mom could take care of you and daughter.
Pearls Girls, so glad you got to knitting and made call for help. Good job. You will be a better caretaker for the respite.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Folks- I have started us off, for the new week- hoping you will join me here!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-548007-1.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto.


angelam said:


> Glad you made that call Pearls Girls. It's amazing how relaxed you can feel after someone else takes the stress away.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, sorry to hear news about Siouxann.


From me too, very sad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Glad you made that call Pearls Girls. It's amazing how relaxed you can feel after someone else takes the stress away.


Me too., I hope you get a good carer and it can all start soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> To all who have mentioned Siouxann- I have just accepted her daughter's request to be her friend on Facebook- once communication is established - I will let her know so many have sent their condolences.


Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:
 

> From me too, very sad.


This last couple of years had been quite a struggle for her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my; certainly will have them in my prayers. I had 5th disease when I was in my early 30s; had never even heard of it and was told then that most kids get it and just never diagnosed it is so mild. Believe me, as an adult it was horrible; sick for 2-3 weeks and my mother took a week off of teaching to take care of me at home otherwise they were going to hospitalize me. I was so grateful for her care as I was a single parent then and it would have been quite traumatic for my daughter had I been in the hospital for such an extended period.


What is 5th disease? I've never heard of it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Kindly take a picture of Matthew with his ribbon and/or check and post for us. We would love to see him with his reward. He deserves it.


The ribbon arrived in the mail but not the check which is not really a surprise as they said we would get it towards the end of June. Glad to have the ribbon.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> What is 5th disease? I've never heard of it.


It is Parvovirus. You can tell it by the rash on the face, also known as slapped face disease, which sign gives the diagnosis. It is the fifth in line of the common childhood diseases.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It is Parvovirus. You can tell it by the rash on the face, also known as slapped face disease, which sign gives the diagnosis. It is the fifth in line of the common childhood diseases.


Is it also the Parvovirus that afflicts dogs?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is it also the Parvovirus that afflicts dogs?


I don't know if it is the same virus. Here is the people link.
https://www.google.com/search?source=hp&ei=CyQcW5XEJ4Sf0gKj76eACA&q=5th+disease&oq=5th+diesease&gs_l=psy-ab.1.0.0i10k1l10.1511.3800.0.8052.13.10.0.2.2.0.306.1216.6j3j0j1.10.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..1.12.1230.0..0j0i131k1j0i20i264k1.0.U1s5ACbNZfI


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid I am the bearer of less than good news. Siouxann who has been with us since FireballDave's Day, but less regularly recently, lost her battle with cancer May 24th. The good side is that she is no longer suffering.
> Her daughter Trish is organising a celebration of her life party for July 29th, to coincide with her birthdate.


That's sad news indeed Julie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Finally figured out what help I need. I need someone to come in daily to wash, dress, shave, teeth, and ready for the day for DH. Then I won't be exhausted all day, and I'll be able to do the rest, plus a new more convenient bathroom. I made the call this a.m. for better help. I need to check out some other resources to have in addition. I feel so relaxed now that I've turned it out of my hands. I didn't realize how much stress, not making the call was causing, because I am not generally a complainer.[/quote
> 
> Hope you can get help at a time that suits you. And carers who you feel do help.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> How do you come up with a conclusion like that?
> I'm not trying to challenge you. Everyone is wonderful and fearfully made but very different.
> 
> I had one spot removed, and it came back. So I made an appointment to get in to see dermatologist. I don't know how long I had to wait. I am glad I went when I did as I might not be here today.
> My Dermatologist said he could do a biopsy and send to the pathologist or remove it. Then he told me that he was the pathologist, and it along with a big margin needed to be removed right away as it would get in to the bones and I would really have trouble. He did it right then and there in his office with local anesthetics. He said that I was one lucky woman as it was so very deep, I did not have much time for removal.


Was that a BCC or a melanoma? Getting into the bones sounds like a melanoma. 
Melanomas need quick attention but BCCs rarely spread hence a 4 week wait is extremely unlikely to make a difference. Other than peace of mind of course.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Was that a BCC or a melanoma? Getting into the bones sounds like a melanoma.
> Melanomas need quick attention but BCCs rarely spread hence a 4 week wait is extremely unlikely to make a difference. Other than peace of mind of course.


The Dr called it A'Basal Cell Carcinoma'. He didn't call it anything the first time he took it off to biopsy, except to come yearly for a skin check, which I did. The 1st time back was no problem. When I went back the 2nd time is when Dr informed me it had grown so deep that I was lucky it had not gone in to bone.
I don't even know what a BCC really is; but, that is what he called it. And I didn't want it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I don't know if it is the same virus. Here is the people link.
> https://www.google.com/search?source=hp&ei=CyQcW5XEJ4Sf0gKj76eACA&q=5th+disease&oq=5th+diesease&gs_l=psy-ab.1.0.0i10k1l10.1511.3800.0.8052.13.10.0.2.2.0.306.1216.6j3j0j1.10.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..1.12.1230.0..0j0i131k1j0i20i264k1.0.U1s5ACbNZfI


Good old Wikipedia says:-

Canine parvovirus - Wikipedia
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canine_parvovirus
Canine parvovirus type 2 (CPV2, colloquially parvo) is a contagious virus mainly affecting dogs, and thought to originate in cats. ... Parvo is highly contagious and is spread from dog to dog by direct or indirect contact with their feces. Vaccines can prevent this infection, but mortality can reach 91% in untreated cases.
Species‎: ‎Canine parvovirus 2	Group‎: ‎Group II (‎ssDNA‎)
Genus‎: ‎Protoparvovirus	Family‎: ‎Parvoviridae
‎Diagnosis · ‎Treatment · ‎Pathophysiology · ‎Virology


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's sad news indeed Julie.


It is sort of comforting that Trish knows me as Mom's yarn friend.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is sort of comforting that Trish knows me as Mom's yarn friend.


Yes, it's good to be known as someone's friend. Jamie, who measures his ability to get through a day in "spoons" , made me feel good by saying I make him "spoon positive."


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, it's good to be known as someone's friend. Jamie, who measures his ability to get through a day in "spoons" , made me feel good by saying I make him "spoon positive."


That was really good he was able to express that, Mary- I gather you are back home now?!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was really good he was able to express that, Mary- I gather you are back home now?!


Yes, just about to go to sleep, it's been a rather tiring day. Goodnight all.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> What is 5th disease? I've never heard of it.


A childhood disease also called slap cheek as the persons cheeks get red and scaly looking. It's caused by the parvoviruse. Usually just gets children and is extremely rare for an unborn child to be affected. The regular obgyn has never seen a case and the specialist 1,maybe 2.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is it also the Parvovirus that afflicts dogs?


No it apparently is different from what I read. I know, weird right?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, just about to go to sleep, it's been a rather tiring day. Goodnight all.


Your evening turned out unexpectedly- but good on you for being there for Jamie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> No it apparently is different from what I read. I know, weird right?


So I gathered when I went to Wikipedia- I have no Bio-Chemistry training- I suspect it falls into that category.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some may not have spotted this- thanks mjs for bringing it to my notice- many giggles! :sm24:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-547795-1.html


I hadn't seen that one. SL has some good ones.
I'm about to have a coffee so I guess I'd better get David to do it for me (not that he would know how to use the plunger!).

Wonder if I posted this yesterday? Just found it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The Dr called it A'Basal Cell Carcinoma'. He didn't call it anything the first time he took it off to biopsy, except to come yearly for a skin check, which I did. The 1st time back was no problem. When I went back the 2nd time is when Dr informed me it had grown so deep that I was lucky it had not gone in to bone.
> I don't even know what a BCC really is; but, that is what he called it. And I didn't want it!


Unusual- but yours was over a year versus the 4 weeks wait to be reviewed. Shows why it is so important to have the regular checkups. Glad you did have them. What treatment did they give? Was it just removed? Or did they do more?
Before I posted my original comment I had checked that my memory was correct so a BCC wait of 4 weeks is fine as they are very slow growing so the likelihood of anything worse happening in that time is virtually impossible.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So I gathered when I went to Wikipedia- I have no Bio-Chemistry training- I suspect it falls into that category.


I have no training either, but did look up parvovirus in humans.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Joy:
You are in my heart and mind today.
I will be at yoga tomorrow as you enter your journey and will be sending all that positive energy your way.
So many people thinking and praying for you.
M


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Unusual- but yours was over a year versus the 4 weeks wait to be reviewed. Shows why it is so important to have the regular checkups. Glad you did have them. What treatment did they give? Was it just removed? Or did they do more?
> Before I posted my original comment I had checked that my memory was correct so a BCC wait of 4 weeks is fine as they are very slow growing so the likelihood of anything worse happening in that time is virtually impossible.


He cut out a big deep hole in my upper arm and said he removed it all. That was 2nd time. It has not come back since. That was several years ago.
I have changed states from Vermont to Maine permanently and He retired to do voluntary Doctoring in the free clinic in town in VT.

I have since been see about every 2-3 years as my area has a hard time keeping dermatologists. Most Dr work for & at the hospital. No dermatologists except 1-2 hrs away with long waits to ge in. There is one within 40 minutes, but, does not take any kind of insurance only cash. The wealthy here (of which there are many) are all set & can afford to pay out of pocket


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I have no training either, but did look up parvovirus in humans.


 :sm24: Knowing what one of my pups went through with what I suspect was Parvo, but Fale told me many years later that the little fellow had been poisoned- which knowing where we were living and the animosity with which one of the daughters of my friend next door (an elderly Maori lady) treated me. She was jealous that I had such a fine looking husband, until I told her in graphic detail something about his anatomy- she moved out (she had been boarding with us) very rapidly. But had the gall to trigger Mental Health on me- thus started the round of being caught up in that ghastly system- Kingseat Hospital was committing lobotomies until very very recently. I thank my lucky stars I avoided shock therapy as well- I witnessed what that did to people when I first had my experience of a Mental Ward, in Wellington, when all I needed was respite from the dreadful beatings I was taking at home.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

MindyT said:


> Gwen, neat shawl. That is wroking up so fast it seems.
> Joy (Sassafrass) and I are on the pacific coast in Calif. So we are 3 hours behind New York and sam is in the midwwest so he must be Central time.
> But Joy is right, anytime I want to know time differences, I ask Dr. Google!


Sam and I are still in the Eastern Time Zone. Jeanette is in central time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> He cut out a big deep hole in my upper arm and said he removed it all. That was 2nd time. It has not come back since. That was several years ago.
> I have changed states from Vermont to Maine permanently and He retired to do voluntary Doctoring in the free clinic in town in VT.
> 
> I have since been see about every 2-3 years as my area has a hard time keeping dermatologists. Most Dr work for & at the hospital. No dermatologists except 1-2 hrs away with long waits to ge in. There is one within 40 minutes, but, does not take any kind of insurance only cash. The wealthy here (of which there are many) are all set & can afford to pay out of pocket


Price wise the worst places to live are among the wealthy who can afford to what is asked and the lowest socio-economic group as they often have to pay what is asked as they lack the freedom to use other cheaper options (but not for preventive health care as these people just wouldn't be able to pay for it).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It is Parvovirus. You can tell it by the rash on the face, also known as slapped face disease, which sign gives the diagnosis. It is the fifth in line of the common childhood diseases.


If I remember correctly, parvo is also a disease that pets get.

I should have read further. I see that Julie has also mentioned this.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

I thought Parvo WAS a pet's disease. Never heard of humans getting it before.

Joy Lotsa Love and hugs andd good vibes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> If I remember correctly, parvo is also a disease that pets get.
> 
> I should have read further. I see that Julie has also mentioned this.


 :sm11: :sm09: :sm02: :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I thought Parvo WAS a pet's disease. Never heard of humans getting it before.
> 
> Joy Lotsa Love and hugs andd good vibes.


Neither had I heard of it previously in humans!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you. No more cancer.....or breasts! Have a wonderful yoga class today.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you. No more cancer.....or breasts! Have a wonderful yoga class today.


What a wonderful report. All praise to God for answering our prayers.Take it easy as you re-cooperate Joy.
May God continue to bless you with a speedy healing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Well done Sassafras, you have been in my thoughts a lot as you now begin your healing. Blessings and gentle hugs for your recovery.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls, thank you.
Fan, thank you.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Let's do a group hug for Joy (((((((((()))))))) hugs and good vibes to you!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Need group hug thank you, Mindy. Really wanna go home tonight trying to deep breath but painful and don’t want more morphine til just before I go home and it would not help breathing. Nurse trying to get Tylenol order. I’m using breathing thingy ever 5 minutes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Need group hug thank you, Mindy. Really wanna go home tonight trying to deep breath but painful and don't want more morphine til just before I go home and it would not help breathing. Nurse trying to get Tylenol order. I'm using breathing thingy ever 5 minutes.


I'm glad you are working to get pain under some control before heading home. Good luck and gentle hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you. How are you doing? Had X-ray tonight to be sure lungs clear, but deep cough sounds dry. I think X-ray is more CYA! He already wrote orders for discharge so can probably go home around 9 a.m. tomorrow.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, thank you. How are you doing? Had X-ray tonight to be sure lungs clear, but deep cough sounds dry. I think X-ray is more CYA! He already wrote orders for discharge so can probably go home around 9 a.m. tomorrow.


Wonderful.
Do rest well and follow directions. Continuing to pray for you Joy, as there is still recovery to get through.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls, thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Need group hug thank you, Mindy. Really wanna go home tonight trying to deep breath but painful and don't want more morphine til just before I go home and it would not help breathing. Nurse trying to get Tylenol order. I'm using breathing thingy ever 5 minutes.


too late I assume for when you wrote- but Morphine does help the breathing by controlling the pain. Enables you to deep breathe and thus breathe more efficiently-and lessen the chances of developing a chest infection. Impossible to deep breathe if you are in pain in the chest (or abdomen) area. Unless it is dropping your breathing rate too much that is. 
So keep up the pain medications however much you dislike it. Also enables you to move more easily and thus again helps you avoid complications-chest infections and embolli. Don't wait until it is really bad but have it when the pain begins to make itself felt (actually use less this way than by trying to hold out and avoid them). Regular doses of Tylenol are a very effective way of keeping the pain under under reasonable control thus requiring less of the stronger analgesia.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, think I figured low oxygen out. Due to stress GERD acting up causing Barrett’s Esophagus to cause stricture in throat occluding airway thus low oxygen. Al brought me Tums and breathing deeper. Not all that much pain from operation as lymph nodes not affected. Some pain I drain area. Texted Iresha who is at conference my thoughts and asked if she wanted to prescribe med. meantime I’ll ask Al to pick up Prilosec and get back to my hour and a half meditation a day til life settles down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Let's do a group hug for Joy (((((((((()))))))) hugs and good vibes to you!


I'm in!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, think I figured low oxygen out. Due to stress GERD acting up causing Barrett's Esophagus to cause stricture in throat occluding airway thus low oxygen. Al brought me Tums and breathing deeper. Not all that much pain from operation as lymph nodes not affected. Some pain I drain area. Texted Iresha who is at conference my thoughts and asked if she wanted to prescribe med. meantime I'll ask Al to pick up Prilosec and get back to my hour and a half meditation a day til life settles down.


That's very plausible. I've been using the chewable Alka Seltzer extra strength and they work quickly for me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, think I figured low oxygen out. Due to stress GERD acting up causing Barrett's Esophagus to cause stricture in throat occluding airway thus low oxygen. Al brought me Tums and breathing deeper. Not all that much pain from operation as lymph nodes not affected. Some pain I drain area. Texted Iresha who is at conference my thoughts and asked if she wanted to prescribe med. meantime I'll ask Al to pick up Prilosec and get back to my hour and a half meditation a day til life settles down.


Morphine won't help the GERD so if that is the only real pain your normal meds for it. Tylenol regularly would still be worthwhile (assuming it is what I think it is it won't irritate the GERD).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, I’m thinking in less than 6 weeks I went from yearly mammo being ok see you next year to 3 operations, driving 800 miles to granddaughters graduation, a gazillion tests, many blood draws, dx of cancer, loss of both breasts, to ok no more cancer. That’s quite a roller coaster ride. No wonder GERD acting up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, I'm thinking in less than 6 weeks I went from yearly mammo being ok see you next year to 3 operations, driving 800 miles to granddaughters graduation, a gazillion tests, many blood draws, dx of cancer, loss of both breasts, to ok no more cancer. That's quite a roller coaster ride. No wonder GERD acting up.


You've absolutely been through the wringer (both figuratively and literally)! I hope you're seeing clearer paths ahead.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you. Think of it this way, in the end I’m cancer free. Do you know how Sam is? Is he at the Spa?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, I'm thinking in less than 6 weeks I went from yearly mammo being ok see you next year to 3 operations, driving 800 miles to granddaughters graduation, a gazillion tests, many blood draws, dx of cancer, loss of both breasts, to ok no more cancer. That's quite a roller coaster ride. No wonder GERD acting up.


It's a totally chaotic 6 weeks with highs and very low lows. If your GERD is all that plays up you can be very grateful. You really have faced a tough time indeed- real testing. And while you are coping well don't be afraid to admit if it gets too much for you at some point. We will be here for you- loving and supporting you even though we can't be present in person. And plenty of virtual hugs.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Joy....sounds like you have it well in hand. Now to get home!
we are with you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What on earth is GERD?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What on earth is GERD?


GORD- they spell oesophagus without the o at the start. Reflux.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> GORD- they spell oesophagus without the o at the start. Reflux.


so the G will be Gastro?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, love virtual hugs. Love no cancer! I’ll be fine once I get in my own bed! DD and DSIL are still here. So lots of real hugs too!
Julie, Gastric Reflux.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, love virtual hugs. Love no cancer! I'll be fine once I get in my own bed! DD and DSIL are still here. So lots of real hugs too!
> Julie, Gastric Reflux.


 :sm24: 
Hospital beds are awful- it's not quite a year since I last had to sleep on one.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, beds are awful and as soon as you get to sleep someone wakes you. Yesterday finally napped a little after 4 p.m. nurse woke me at 5 for my vitamin D. Like that was important to take at a specific time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> so the G will be Gastro?


Gastric Oesophageal Reflux Disease


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'm in!!!!!!


Me too!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What on earth is GERD?


Acid reflux.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, love virtual hugs. Love no cancer! I'll be fine once I get in my own bed! DD and DSIL are still here. So lots of real hugs too!
> Julie, Gastric Reflux.


I'm so happy for you Are you home now?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, I’m home and slept two hours. Hard to sleep in hospital! Thank you. How are you feeling?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, beds are awful and as soon as you get to sleep someone wakes you. Yesterday finally napped a little after 4 p.m. nurse woke me at 5 for my vitamin D. Like that was important to take at a specific time.


Mmmmm, you have my utter sympathies on that one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gastric Oesophageal Reflux Disease


Thanks for that, Margaret. My medical training, rudimentary at the best, is aural from Mum's training, as a Mental Nurse and then as an Occupational Therapist. She had also absorbed a lot from her first fiance, a doctor in North Wales. As she put it she had the 'gift of the Gab' but she had also literally kissed the Blarney Stone in Ireland.
I learned so much from listening to her tales.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, I'm home and slept two hours. Hard to sleep in hospital! Thank you. How are you feeling?


That's so good to hear.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, I'm home and slept two hours. Hard to sleep in hospital! Thank you. How are you feeling?


I'm glad you're home. The healing will be much faster. I'm feeling fine, thanks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you Liz. Im super glad as I was on maternity ward and last night they admitted kid with croup. Dont need that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey - i'm alive.

was at the hospital for an ultra sound - of almost from my belly button to my ankle. the were following the artery all the way down. all of a sudden they (dr alfradi(*?) at St. Luke's think maybe there there are no aneurysms. m just going along for the ride - and hope everyone gets on the same page eventually. i'm not sitting around worrying about it.

we have had tons of rain lately - the rivers are high. two baseball games had to be rescheduled. today however and the rest of the week are to be in the 80's/90°'s it will be good to have some dry weather for a change.

i am feeling tons better - it felt good to be outside. i working on getting some energy back so i can be top of the mark for the kap. so looking forward to that.

going to lay down a little. back later. --- sam


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

More prayers Joy.
I went to group w/ Dh this a.m.
When I got home Honey was back in the sun room with the food we used to coax him and a container of water to drink.We feel so much better now that kitty came home.
Hope you are starting to feel better also


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> More prayers Joy.
> I went to group w/ Dh this a.m.
> When I got home Honey was back in the sun room with the food we used to coax him and a container of water to drink.We feel so much better now that kitty came home.
> Hope you are starting to feel better also


That's great news.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey - i'm alive.
> 
> was at the hospital for an ultra sound - of almost from my belly button to my ankle. the were following the artery all the way down. all of a sudden they (dr alfradi(*?) at St. Luke's think maybe there there are no aneurysms. m just going along for the ride - and hope everyone gets on the same page eventually. i'm not sitting around worrying about it.
> 
> ...


Good to see you. Rest up.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy Sam is up and at it, please take it easy. We are not 29 in our bodies any more even though our brains still register our thoughts of being 29. LOL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, Sunny is back!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah Sam is back!!!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Are we supposed to still be writing on last weeks party or on June 8th tea party?
This is on the June1st party. I suppose a good party never ends, just moves along. . .LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Are we supposed to still be writing on last weeks party or on June 8th tea party?
> This is on the June1st party. I suppose a good party never ends, just moves along. . .LOL


It has just been that the thought thread had started on the June 1st Tea Party- we have two current it would seem!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I've written on both.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I've written on both.


That is perfectly fine. It's kind of fun bouncing between conversations.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

If I don't get too confused. Which one are people checking?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> If I don't get too confused. Which one are people checking?


I have both marked as "watched topics" so new posts show up automatically.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey - i'm alive.
> 
> was at the hospital for an ultra sound - of almost from my belly button to my ankle. the were following the artery all the way down. all of a sudden they (dr alfradi(*?) at St. Luke's think maybe there there are no aneurysms. m just going along for the ride - and hope everyone gets on the same page eventually. i'm not sitting around worrying about it.
> 
> ...


So good to hear from you, Sam, and that you are feeling better. We missed you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> More prayers Joy.
> I went to group w/ Dh this a.m.
> When I got home Honey was back in the sun room with the food we used to coax him and a container of water to drink.We feel so much better now that kitty came home.
> Hope you are starting to feel better also


I'm glad that Honey finally came home.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

YAY Joy and Sam back in the fold; that is what is important.
Let us all by Joyful and "Samful"and have a good night"s sleep knowing the sheep are in the fols!
Namaste


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Namaste dear Mindy and my bro Sam.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey - i'm alive.
> 
> was at the hospital for an ultra sound - of almost from my belly button to my ankle. the were following the artery all the way down. all of a sudden they (dr alfradi(*?) at St. Luke's think maybe there there are no aneurysms. m just going along for the ride - and hope everyone gets on the same page eventually. i'm not sitting around worrying about it.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Sam and glad you are starting to feel better. it would be good if you didn't have any aneurysms.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> More prayers Joy.
> I went to group w/ Dh this a.m.
> When I got home Honey was back in the sun room with the food we used to coax him and a container of water to drink.We feel so much better now that kitty came home.
> Hope you are starting to feel better also


A releif that Honey returned- and hopefully helped settle DH to know she was safe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Are we supposed to still be writing on last weeks party or on June 8th tea party?
> This is on the June1st party. I suppose a good party never ends, just moves along. . .LOL


Often a trail that started one week will continue on that weeks TP while new ones start on the new TP.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Namaste dear Mindy and my bro Sam.


My trusty companion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> My trusty companion.


You can see that love and trust in her eyes, Joy!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> You can see that love and trust in her eyes, Joy!


We all need one!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, she’s my love.
Pearls Girls, right on.
Well had a tad bit of excitement. Getting ready to go to Dr. Stemmer drain gushed fluid all over bed, pillow, bedding. Cathy cleaned me up put on new blouse and off we went. Fortunately Pat brought walker over earlier as I was a tad weak. Then Stemmer dressed site and it gushed twice more. So stayed there for awhile til we were sure alright. Fortunately pretty damn breezy which blew me and walker to car! Home and napped 2 hours! Stemmer said if it happens again come to ER cause he’s on call this weekend.


----------

